# So, what are you reading? (2011 edition)



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading Mudbound by Hillary Jordan


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For reference, here's the thread for 2010: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17523.msg334718.html#msg334718

I am 22% into Wolf Hall: A Novel


----------



## Figment

After hearing about them since registering here at KindleBoards, I have finally started the In Death series of books.  

Seems I am always working a series, start to finish.  Did Outlander, all of Terry Pratchett, the Southern Vampire series, Kim Harrison's Hollows series, Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum, and Sevenwaters Trilogy (+2) this way.  Once I finish In Death (alternating with other books...possibly slotting a shorter...three or four book...series in between), I'm planning to move on to K M Moning, who most definitely has her fans on these boards.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just started  reading Room: A  Novel by  Emma Donoghue.


----------



## DYB

I'm a bit over half-way done with "The Name of the Wind." I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Interesting story and main character; not entirely original, but as a friend of mine always says "There are no new stories; just different ways to tell the old ones."


----------



## Aravis60

I'm just about 10% into


----------



## Maxx

I am about half way through:


Change of Heart by Jodi Picoult

in audiobook form.

I'm still trying to decide on my first kindle book of 2011.


----------



## joanne29

I finished my first Alice Hoffman to ring out the old year, and have to say I loved it:



Now I am reading One Day for my first 2011 book and I am hooked:



Also listening to Carol Burnett's Life on audio book:


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished Hunting Season, Anna Pigeon #10. This is a great series.


----------



## Cuechick

bordercollielady said:


> Just started reading Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue.


Me too!

Whoa this is weird, I went to make a link in linkmaker and it came up as 107.16!!! Ah that's odd. It is actually 11.99.


----------



## egh34

Little late for the bandwagon, but decided to start:
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## hsuthard

And now I've started reading The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm nearing the end of:



I'm really enjoying this series, it may make my "reread once in a while" list.

Mike


----------



## kcmay

DYB said:


> I'm a bit over half-way done with "The Name of the Wind." I'm enjoying it quite a bit. Interesting story and main character; not entirely original, but as a friend of mine always says "There are no new stories; just different ways to tell the old ones."


I really enjoyed that book. Looking forward to book 2.

I'm currently reading 







and


----------



## Jane917

I am about 39% through this book, and can't put it down. It is by our very own Maureen Miller.

I am listening to:


----------



## VictoriaP

kcmay said:


> I really enjoyed that book. Looking forward to book 2.
> 
> I'm currently reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Love the Recluse series, though I have them all in paperback still. I've reread them so many times at this point, they're all but memorized.

I'm procrastinating on starting my KMM Fever series reread. I need to get moving on it; seventeen days until Shadowfever's release, and it's one of those series where I'm going to need the details fresh in my head before I start on the last book, but eh...I'm still not in the mood to deal with vamps/Fae/monsters/magic/mystery men.

I think I might finish this up first:



I'm about 43% through. It's not as good as the first one was, but then again, I really didn't expect it to be. As always though, her books are excellent at putting you right there in the middle of Tuscany, and that's a far cry from being in the middle of a paranormal anything! LOL


----------



## earthlydelites

The Hangman's Daughter... almost halfway through it and I have to admit, I'm not quite sure what the daughter is up to but she hasn't been mentioned much thus far!


----------



## DCLogan

I'm almost finished with this, then on to


----------



## Guest

I'm reading The Uncommon Reader!


----------



## Wunderkind

I am about a quarter through



I'm really enjoying this so far.


----------



## 5711

I'm about halfway through _The Arms Maker of Berlin_  and finding it getting better. It's two novels in one: A present day hunt for secret archival materials; and a backstory set in WWII-era Germany that takes up half of the book. The back-and-forth can be good or bad depending on your reading tastes. It's working for me just well enough. I'd call this an intelligent thriller.

Happy New Year!
Steve


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm also about halfway through The Hangman's Daughter. It's an interesting historical setting, and the hangman is a great character, but the prose is kind of plodding (may be the fault of translation). I'm interested in what's going to happen though.

I'm also reading This Side of Paradise and finding it alternately highly amusing and slow going. Did Fitzgerald really need to include QUITE so much poetry written by his characters?


----------



## Jaasy

I just finished rereading Dreamfever so that I'll be fresh for Shadowfever. I am now reading The Ritual Bath


----------



## Daphne

I've actually had time over Christmas to catch up with my reading and have three books on the go:


About half way through.


Because my son has to read it for school and I thought I'd keep him company.


Great to dip in and out of.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am about 80% into this:



Not sure if I'm going to keep reading the series now or jump off to something else and then come back. I'm loving the series though!


----------



## Taborcarn

Over my vacation I finished:
  and 

I'm currently reading:


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm reading John Fitch's The MAstermind at the moment, excellent read.

When I'm not editing mine that is! lol
Mel


----------



## RyanMWilliams

Right now I'm reading  and then after that I plan to read 

This year I'm reading more short fiction, so I'll also be reading issues of Asimov's Science Fiction and Analog Science Fiction & Fact and a bunch of other short stories.


----------



## Russell Brooks

I just finished reading *Lancelot's Lady*, by Cherish D'Angelo. Loved it.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Currently reading *The Mysterious Affair at Styles* by Agatha Christie.


----------



## caseyf6

This is what I love about these forums. Not only are we all readers, but some of us are OBSESSED readers. I've never hung out with people (besides myself and my daughter) who have two or three books going at once, as well as plans of "what comes next" before we've even finished the first of the three books we have in hand!



For what it's worth, I'm reading:



I will be reading: 

And I just finished reading:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am still reading Wolf Hall: A Novel



But I'm up to 53% now. . .it's a very long book -- over 13,000 locations. . . . .very well written though, and enjoyable to read so far. . .an interesting point of view to the whole Henry VII divorcing Catherine to marry Anne Boleyn thing. . . . .mostly from Thomas Cromwell's point of view. . . .


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished reading The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie, it was a very nice tale, I enjoyed it.



Now I'm reading Cold Comfort Farm for the Book Game. So far it's very funny and enjoyable, talk about a strong female protagonist!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Joel Arnold said:


> Currently reading *The Mysterious Affair at Styles* by Agatha Christie.


That's going to be my next read.

Mike


----------



## mistyd107

about to start:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading The Jade Owl by Ed Patterson. I bought this awhile ago and postponed reading it until I had some time because the book is 553 pages, and I didn't know how that would work on a Kindle. But I'm happy to say, I'm flying through the book. The author's style and pacing is such that I'm reading the story at a pretty quick pace - well, quick for me, anyway. Actually, I'm glad I bought it for Kindle because I just came back from traveling and it was much easier to carry on the plane than a 553 print book would be!


----------



## LauraB

A Very Private Gentlemen


----------



## LauraB

Taborcarn said:


> I'm currently reading:


This is my next book to read, I have it in paper to read for Amazon Vine.


----------



## sleepy6553

*Currently reading:*  by Karin Slaughter. It's a little bit intense and dark. Gory details on this murder might keep me from reading any more of her books.

*Next up:* Not sure. I have  but wondered if I should wait and read the first in the series (_*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*_). Does it make a difference if you read them out of order? Or should I just wait for the first book to come in and start with that? I have plenty of others to choose from in the meantime!

Edited this because I just learned how to insert clickable images. I'm catching on slowly!

Christine


----------



## kindleworm

I just started reading Cutting For Stone, by Abraham Verghese.


----------



## luvmy4brats

sleepy6553 said:


> *Next up:* Not sure. I have  but wondered if I should wait and read the first in the series (_*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*_). Does it make a difference if you read them out of order? Or should I just wait for the first book to come in and start with that? I have plenty of others to choose from in the meantime!
> 
> Christine


Gasp.. You're making me twitch with this crazy talk about reading a series out of order....my opion is that it should be illegal to read books out of order....


----------



## Thayerphotos

sleepy6553 said:


> *Currently reading:*  by Karin Slaughter. It's a little bit intense and dark. Gory details on this murder might keep me from reading any more of her books.
> 
> *Next up:* Not sure. I have  but wondered if I should wait and read the first in the series (_*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*_). Does it make a difference if you read them out of order? Or should I just wait for the first book to come in and start with that? I have plenty of others to choose from in the meantime!
> 
> Edited this because I just learned how to insert clickable images. I'm catching on slowly!
> 
> Christine


You can definetly read "Fire" before "Dragon Tattoo" Quite frankly while I liked DT I had to push myself just a bit to finish it, all of the details from it are neatly wrapped up as back story in Fire, and I had no trouble getting through Fire, it grabbed me in a way that the first book didnt.


----------



## Thayerphotos

I'm currently reading The Hunger Games trilogy, then Tom Clancy's Dead or alive, then possibly The Girl who Kicked the Hornet's nest, The Stand will get at least a partial re-read, and if the next book in the "The Passage" Trilogy is out this year that will immediatly vault to the top of my pile. 

I also have a copy of The mental Floss History of the United States, though I doubt I'll read it cover to cover, I can't think of any non fiction book i've read from start to finish non fiction for me is just a huntand peck sort of thing.


----------



## RobynB

bordercollielady said:


> Just started reading Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue.


I LOVED Room. Check out Donoghue's website, where you can take part in a virtual tour of Jack's room. http://www.roomthebook.com/


----------



## DYB

sleepy6553 said:


> *Next up:* Not sure. I have  but wondered if I should wait and read the first in the series (_*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*_). Does it make a difference if you read them out of order? Or should I just wait for the first book to come in and start with that? I have plenty of others to choose from in the meantime!
> 
> Christine


The books in this series are not independent of each other. For example, without reading "Dragon Tattoo" first you won't understand why in "Played with Fire" Salander refuses to speak to Blomkvist until the last scene of the book. The "why" isn't covered in the movie version of "Dragon Tattoo" either.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading "Divorced, Desperate and Deceived" by Christie Craig (some danger, romance and humor rolled into one) and next I think I will read "Room" by Emma Donaghue.


----------



## sleepy6553

DYB said:


> The books in this series are not independent of each other. For example, without reading "Dragon Tattoo" first you won't understand why in "Played with Fire" Salander refuses to speak to Blomkvist until the last scene of the book. The "why" isn't covered in the movie version of "Dragon Tattoo" either.


Thanks. That's what I thought, too. I'll wait. The library waiting list isn't too long for it. I still haven't finished my current book, so I will take my time and read the series in order.

Christine


----------



## Emmalita

Currently reading


The Lacuna, by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

"Switched" by Amanda Hocking.  Wanted to see what all the fuss is about.  I like it. She has a very refreshing voice.  Kind of what you would hope for in an Indie author.  Doesn't sound homogenized or like she's trying to fit into a slot.  Just telling a light but compelling story. 

Also picked up "the Three Musketeers" for free.  Also like it.


----------



## melissaj323

Also reading since we found out that we are having our first baby!!


----------



## cagnes

Enjoying both very much!


----------



## cagnes

melissaj323 said:


> Also reading since we found out that we are having our first baby!!


Congrats on your 1st baby!


----------



## Atunah

Right now I am reading this one


Then I'll finish this one to get ready for the last in the series coming this month:


Then I will read this:

The Bride by Julie Garwood, no Kindle version available


Then it will be:


I read pretty fast, so it won't take me long to plow through


----------



## Lori Devoti

I'm reading The Native Star by M.K. Hobson. It's urban fantasy in a historical (Victorian) setting. Zombies and witches! It is fresh and quite good. I highly recommend it! 
Lori


----------



## cagnes

Lori Devoti said:


> I'm reading The Native Star by M.K. Hobson. It's urban fantasy in a historical (Victorian) setting. Zombies and witches! It is fresh and quite good. I highly recommend it!
> Lori


Lori.... just noticing that you're a member here & wanted to mention that I loved Zombie Moon! I stumbled across it while looking for a book title beginning with the letter "Z" for a reading challenge. I'm looking forward to reading more of your work.


----------



## hsuthard

melissaj323 said:


> Also reading since we found out that we are having our first baby!!


Congratulations! You'll be well prepared after reading that


----------



## Cardinal

Congratulations Melissa!

I finished



Haven't decided what to read next.


----------



## screwballl

I decided to pick this one up and see it from an inside perspective, instead of the talking heads on TV...


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I just finished Penelope's Daughter by Laurel Corona, a lovely, amazingly written story about the daughter of Odysseus following the Trojan War.
http://www.amazon.com/Penelopes-Daughter-ebook/dp/B0042JSOKS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I also checked out Jennifer Weiner's new short story, The Half Life...she's such an great and prolific writer--she also has a TV series coming out! I liked it--but too short!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading "*The Price of Glory: Verdun 1916*." Unfortunately, it's only available in a DTB edition. Hopefully, it will be available for the Kindle one day.


----------



## Lori Devoti

cagnes said:


> Lori.... just noticing that you're a member here & wanted to mention that I loved Zombie Moon! I stumbled across it while looking for a book title beginning with the letter "Z" for a reading challenge. I'm looking forward to reading more of your work.


Thanks, Christine!


----------



## pateacher

I am halfway through _Wolf Hall_.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Mudbound* by _Hillary Jordan_



and now I'm reading *A Wrinkle in Time* by _Madeleine L'Engle_


----------



## libbyfh

Just finished


A wonderful and surprising read!

Just about to start


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading Alice in Wonderland to my three-year old. She makes me turn the font size all the way up so she can see the words too. She told me to stop reading the first time the Queen of Hearts yelled "Off with his head!", but she let me continue. Tonight, we get to read the chapter about the tarts.


----------



## izzy

At 60% now hopefully will finish it tonight.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Just started Mark Twain's autobiography; WOW!!!


----------



## DYB

Just finished Patrick Rothfuss' "The Name of the Wind." I enjoyed it a lot, although it had about 8 different endings. It's like Rothfuss just didn't know when to stop. This is first of a projected trilogy. What seems strange to me is that according to Wikipedia Rothfuss actually wrote and submitted to the publisher one very long novel, which the publisher decided to divide into 3 parts - making up the trilogy in question. What's odd is that the 2nd installment is set to come out in March 2011 - four years after the first part. If Rothfuss wrote the entire thing already why is it taking so long to release further volumes? Even if he's revising...4 years is more than enough time.



Anyway, up next I plan to finish Charlie Huston's Hank Thompson trilogy, which I've enjoyed immensely so far!


----------



## LaFlamme

I'm reading Alice Cooper's autobiography. That sentence sounds wrong, but it's true.
Alice Cooper, Golf Monster: A Rock 'n' Roller's 12 Steps to Becoming a Golf Addict


----------



## Talia Jager

A neighbor and I swapped some books. I've been reading Hard Magic by Laura Anne Gilman.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Congratulations, Melissa! How exciting! One word of warning --ignore all the crazy diet advice in What to Expect ...

I'm reading recent freebie Blood of the Wicked, plus Emma Donoghue's first novel, Slammerkin. It's so, so good, but also grueling because you know that awful things are going to happen to our heroine and no happy ending to wrap it up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Congratulations, Melissa! What wonderful news!

I just finished *A Wrinkle in Time* (#1, Time Quartet) by _Madeleine L'Engle_



And I'm starting *Unholy Ghosts* (#1, Downside Ghosts) by _Stacia Kane_ (Quasi-Official Reading Game) and *A Thousand Splendid Suns* _ by Khaled Hosseini_


----------



## melissaj323

Thanks everyone!!

Just finished  and 

Starting


----------



## Misha Crews

I'm a little behind the times, but I'm finally reading the Harry Potter series and the Twilight series.  Enjoying them both so far!


----------



## MLPMom

I am currently reading:



I am actually really enjoying it. I purchased it quite a few months ago and am finally getting around to reading it.


----------



## Crystalmes




----------



## silenceiseverything

I'm reading:



I'm only 20% in, but I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

I just finished Deeper That the Dead by Tami Hoag, I'm going to start Secrets to the Grave tonight after work.


----------



## meljackson

I just started Secrets to the Grave. Love Tami Hoag. 

Melissa


----------



## Bunny Hugger

meljackson said:


> I just started Secrets to the Grave. Love Tami Hoag.
> 
> Melissa


Me too, she's one of my favorites.


----------



## mooshie78

About 60% in (a little past) and loving it so far.


----------



## Ty Johnston

My first read this year is "A Tale of Two Cities."

Though I despise the prose of Dickens, I enjoy his characters and believe his plotting is quite strong (at least for his then-audience). I probably wouldn't have read this one, but the wife wanted us to read something together, and I thought, "Why not? I've not read any Dickens in 25 years. I'll give him another shot."

More than halfway through, so far I'll stick with my earlier impressions.


----------



## mistyd107

finished: Sweetie by Kathryn Magendie 

will start: As i die lying by Scott Nicholson


----------



## JenniB

AWOL on the Appalachian Trail, I just earlier today finished up Silent Tears which is a great book.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White




----------



## JennaAnderson

I am currently reading:



I'd like to move back to the classics after this one. Should I go with Gulliver's Travels, The Picture of Dorian Gray, or start the Miss Mapp series? They are all so different. Since I liked The Enchanted April so much maybe I'll try Ruth or Lady Audley's Secret.

UGH - too many books!!

Jenna


----------



## Buttercup

Just finished:


Now reading:


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished Tony Hillerman's The Wailing Wind, Nevada Barr's Boderline, and Dead(ish). I'm reading The Watchmen next for a book club.


----------



## pearledgar

kindleworm said:


> I just started reading Cutting For Stone, by Abraham Verghese.


Cutting for Stone was one of the BEST books I have ever read! I just finished Elizabeth Street, by Laurie Fabiano and have started The Hangman's Daughter...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *A Thousand Splendid Suns* by_ Khaled Hosseini_



and

*A Child Called It*: One Child's Courage to Survive by _Dave Pelzer_


----------



## gina1230

Just finished _Rules of Surrender_ by Christina Dodd. This is a light-hearted romance with lots of humor mixed in. Loved it.



Just starting _At the Bride Hunt Ball _ by Olivia Parker. I'm only 11% into it, but I'm liking it so far. Another romance with lots of humor.


----------



## KBisGr8




----------



## Kingmanted

I'm reading " What The Night Knows" by Dean Koontz


----------



## Aravis60

I started 

yesterday and really like it so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished:


I just started:


----------



## Crystalmes

Finished Millie's Fling



kindle version is free.. it's cute


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished  "Pretties"  by  Scott Westerfeld.  Planning to  read Pursuit of Honor  by  Vince Flynn next.


----------



## DLPBooks

Just started Rock and Roll Will Save Your Life by Steve Almond. It's part of a new book club I joined. Good book so far, just wish the Kindle price wasn't so high.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading










as a physical book from the library, and










on my Kindle.


----------



## WestofMars

Possibly the best book I've read in years:


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Reading A Lonely Death by Charles Todd
http://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Death-Inspector-Rutledge-ebook/dp/B003ZSHUK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294683757&sr=1-1

It's great! I've waited soooooo long for another Inspector Rutledge book. Want to make it last, so I'm pacing myself.


----------



## Cathryn Grant

I'm 17% into The Cutting Edge by Darcia Helle and 8% into Portobello by Ruth Rendell.


----------



## Candee15

JennaAnderson said:


> I am currently reading:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to move back to the classics after this one. Should I go with Gulliver's Travels, The Picture of Dorian Gray, or start the Miss Mapp series? They are all so different. Since I liked The Enchanted April so much maybe I'll try Ruth or Lady Audley's Secret.
> 
> UGH - too many books!!
> 
> Jenna


I hope you get some recommendations, Jenna, because I'm very interested, too. I just read The Enchanted April for the first time a few months ago and loved it!!! I'm developing an interest in classics like that, too.


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm Reading End of Days: An Apocalyptic Anthology By Anthony Giangregorio

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00440DPTA/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Edited due to link didn't work right.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Unholy Ghosts* (#1, Downside Ghosts) by _Stacia Kane_ (Quasi-Official Reading Game) ... it was, um, interesting



and next I'm reading *Gifted Hands* by _Ben Carson M.D._


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *The Forgotten Garden * and loved it! Just started *The Doomsday Book * and anxiously awaiting January 18th when *Shadowfever* is released.


----------



## TC Beacham

I've been reading the "current edition" of various newspapers on my Kindle lately. It's fun to read papers from different places, especially places you've live. Nice Amazon feature!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Halfway through Rex Stout's _Before Midnight_:



You can't go wrong with a Nero Wolfe mystery.

Mike


----------



## silenceiseverything

Cathryn Grant said:


> I'm 17% into The Cutting Edge by Darcia Helle and 8% into Portobello by Ruth Rendell.


I won a copy of The Cutting Edge from LibraryThing and loved it! I thought it was hilarious. I hope you end up enjoying it.

I finished The Pillars of the Earth and I thought it was great. A very enthralling read.



Now I'm reading


----------



## Amy Corwin

Right now, I'm reading the Dead Path:


But I hope to move on to lighter fare, perhaps a cozy mystery, next. In fact, I'm thinking of making my next read a Lindsay Davis as I just love the Falco mysteries.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Reading A Lonely Death by Charles Todd
> http://www.amazon.com/Lonely-Death-Inspector-Rutledge-ebook/dp/B003ZSHUK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294683757&sr=1-1
> 
> It's great! I've waited soooooo long for another Inspector Rutledge book. Want to make it last, so I'm pacing myself.


Oh, I just finished A Lonely Death, too! Wasn't it wonderful? I just love Rutledge and these mysteries. You definitely have to pace yourself--but sometimes I go on a rampage and start at the beginning of the series and re-read them. The great thing about having a poor memory is that I never remember the ending so it's like reading them for the first time!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Gifted Hands*: The Ben Carson Story by _ Ben Carson M.D._



and I'm reading *Darkfever* (#1,The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm making a concerted effort to read as many new authors as I can this year, so I'm plunging into the unknown and taking a chance on some of the authors I've seen here on KB.

Currently I'm reading:



Also on audio, I'm listening to James Marsters reading Summer Knights - Dresden Files Book 4 by Jim Butcher available from Audible.


----------



## CNDudley

Would love to chat about some of the books people listed, but the thread gets so long it'll probably be lost.

Thalia the Muse, I read that Tony Horwitz book as well but didn't enjoy it as much as his _Confederates in the Attic_ or _Blue Latitudes_.

Currently reading:









and








.

Loved


----------



## Thalia the Muse

CN, it didn't grab me as much Confederates in the Attic, either. I suspect it's because there are so few people with direct connections to the material anymore (although a lot of people who claim in some way to have them), so you lose the vividness of Confederates. 

I'll have to read Blue Latitudes!


----------



## hsuthard

I'm still trying to get through The Watchmen



Just Finished Falling Out of Fashion:


Also checked this one out from the library, somehow I must have skipped it:


----------



## Tracey

I am reading Pride and Prejudice for the first time ever. I have tried reading books like this before and haven't gotten into them because I find them hard going, but this one is actually quite good. I am only about 7% into it but so far so good.

This year I am going to try and read more classics if I can.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I'm rereading Sense and Sensibility in honor of the bicentennial of its writing and also HP Mallory's Toil and Trouble. I'm totally eclectic.


----------



## DYB

Tracey said:


> I am reading Pride and Prejudice for the first time ever. I have tried reading books like this before and haven't gotten into them because I find them hard going, but this one is actually quite good. I am only about 7% into it but so far so good.
> 
> This year I am going to try and read more classics if I can.


And it gets better with every %!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Reading Lee Child's Pretender for the second time. He is such a fabulous writer I learn something new every time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Getting near the end of:



Mildly entertaining, even though it's not the kind of story I normally read. I think I bought it a while ago because is was inexpensive.  

Mike


----------



## screwballl

Halfway through the scifi book Verdant Skies by Steven L Jordan


----------



## M.S. Verish

Matt's reading: A Storm of Swords by GRRM.

Stef's reading The Exiled Queen by Cinda Chima.


----------



## Thayerphotos

I am BURNING through the Hunger Games.  I read most of Catching Fire yesterday, will finish the last 20 pages or so today, then probably jump right into Mockingjay and have it finished by tomorrow afternoon.

Awesome reading !


----------



## Tracey

> And it gets better with every %!


That's good to hear, although with my girls being as horrible as they are right now, I haven't had much time to pick it up in the last couple of days, hopefully I will get back to it tonight


----------



## drenee

A Reliable Wife by Robert Goolrick on my Sony.
Madam Bovery by Gustave Flabert. Audio. 
deb


----------



## drenee

A Reliable Wife by Robert Goolrick on my Sony.
Madam Bovery by Gustave Flabert. Audio. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Darkfever* (#1,The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_



and I'm moving on to *Bloodfever* (#2,The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_


----------



## kcmay

Luvmy4brats said:


> and next I'm reading *Gifted Hands* by _Ben Carson M.D._


I noticed this on Goodreads yesterday, and it intrigued me. I'm putting this on my list to read.


----------



## DYB

I just finished "A Dangerous Man," the third and final installment in Charlie Huston's "Hank Thompson" trilogy. It's exciting and quite moving...actually, really depressing. The ending was a bit of a kick in the gut.



Now deciding what to read next...these are very hard decisions when there are about 200 books in the virtual TBR pile.


----------



## Matthew Stewart

I am currently reading: _Wastelands: Stories of the Apocalypse_, collected by John Joseph Adams.


----------



## CodenameWalrus




----------



## egh34

Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest by Stieg Larsson...but I don't know how to put the book cover on this.


----------



## drenee

There ya go. Linkmaker link is at the bottom. This was actually one of the easy ones to link.
deb


----------



## egh34

drenee said:


>


Thanks, I needed that!!


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished:


Just started:

I'm actually reading this one from the library on my iPad. First book I've read on my iPad....it's fine, but I like the Kindle better!


----------



## CoffeeCat

KindleGirl said:


> Just finished:
> 
> 
> Just started:
> 
> I'm actually reading this one from the library on my iPad. First book I've read on my iPad....it's fine, but I like the Kindle better!


I can't wait to read Room. I have a sample of Before I Fall on my Kindle, but I have yet to read it. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm nearly halfway through  which is currently available for $8.79.

I purchased it in July when it was offered free. Though the musical angle of the synopsis interested me, I'd normally not plunk that much money down for something that included vampires and werewolves as characters.

So, I randomly started it after finishing Wolf Hall: A Novel and am really kind of enjoying it so far. The story is well told, partially based on real people/events, and interesting enough to keep me wondering what's happening next. The action takes place over centuries, so the chapters jump around in time a bit, but it's not hard to figure out where/when you are.

It's not the tome Wolf Hall was (which came in at over 13,000 locations) but is not a quick, short read either -- around 6500 locations.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished *Colonel Roosevelt * (Edmund Morris) a few days ago and then went back to *Pillars of the Earth *(Ken Follett). Also just put *The Mind's Eye* by Oliver Sacks, which is from the public library, onto my Sony.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm in the middle of _The Passover Murder_ by Lee Harris:



Pretty interesting, so far. The main character is an ex-nun, now married to a policeman. I may get others in the series. I'd call it a "traditional" mystery.

Mike


----------



## Miriam Minger

Kristin Lavransdatter by Sigrid Undset...first time after initial reading while in college.  Wow!  

Miriam


----------



## DYB

I decided I needed something fun and breezy, so I'm going to give G.M. Malliet's "Death and the Lit Chick" a whirl.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## mistyd107

finished:

will start:


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Sentry (Joe Pike novel) Robert Crais.


----------



## Amy Corwin

DYB said:


> I decided I needed something fun and breezy, so I'm going to give G.M. Malliet's "Death and the Lit Chick" a whirl.


That's so weird--I just recently finished that book.
I'm reading A Corpse at St. Andrews by Mel Starr at the moment...


----------



## garryg

I've just started reading 'The Illuminatus! Trilogy', it's been sitting on my bookshelf for over two years now! So I thought it's about time I actually read it.

It's a very, ummm... Unusual, book!


----------



## stormhawk

garryg said:


> I've just started reading 'The Illuminatus! Trilogy', it's been sitting on my bookshelf for over two years now! So I thought it's about time I actually read it.
> 
> It's a very, ummm... Unusual, book!


You don't fnord know the half of it ...


----------



## beckyj20

Im working my way through The Highlander series by Karen Marie Moning. Im currently on the 4th one . After I finish this series, Im going to read . After that I will start the fever series.


----------



## Lisa Ahne

I am readying Dead Space by Lee Goldberg. I am going to review it when I finish. It's not my normal reading at all. Though, I am a big fan of Goldberg's Monk series and Diagnosis Murder books. I just finished Deeper Water by Robert Whitlow. I enjoyed that book. I didn't always like the way the lead character acted, but that is to be expected. It was over all a decent read. It was okay.


----------



## daveconifer

I must admit that I'm reading one of my comfort books -- The Far Arena by Richard Ben-Sapir -- for at least the twentieth time.  Before that I'd been on a run of never-before-read books...


----------



## me3boyz

Finished yesterday:


Almost done with:


Next up:


----------



## joanhallhovey

Being a writer of suspense novels, they're obviously one of my favorite genres. Presently reading First Degree Innocence on my new Kindle.  Just downloaded it, but it's off to a flying start about a young woman incarcerated for a crime she didn't commit.  It's by Ginger Simpson and I think it'll keep me clicking that page turner at a pretty fast pace.  

Happy 2011 everyone.


----------



## stormhawk

and 

No, I'm not reading a DVD, but there aren't any book cover pictures available!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Now that I finally got a Kindle, I'm starting out with this novel:


----------



## boydm

I recently finished three great--but very different--thrillers.

Tell No One by Harlan Coben -- For those who love Hitchcockian thrillers with mind-bending twists



The Cold Kiss by John Rector -- Excellent noir thriller in the tradition of A Simple Plan and No Country for Old Men



The Breach by Patrick Lee -- Brilliant contemporary action adventure combined with science fiction


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Bloodfever* (#2, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_



and now I'm moving on to *Faefever* (#3, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_


----------



## LauraB

Roma, A Novel of Ancient Rome  . Thanks Hooded Claw for lending it to me.


----------



## 5711

I'm nearing the end of _Once Were Cops_ by Ken Bruen. This is sharp, true neo noir crime fiction that doesn't hold back. No flash, just raw crimes warping minds and a lean storyline. It's a nice though grim diversion from my usual diet of historical (1930s/40s mostly) espionage/mystery novels.

_Roma_ looks good too. I liked Saylor's mystery series. Thanks for reminding me.

Steve


----------



## bordercollielady

I  just  finished  Pretties by  Scott Westerfelt and started Pursuit  of Honor by  Vince Flynn.


----------



## drenee

I finished *A Reliable Wife* on my Sony last night, and was very pleased to be able to get *The Bronze Horseman* from my library for my Sony today.

deb


----------



## JAG

currently reading non-kindle edition of "The Full Cupboard of Life" by Alexander McCall Smith

just finished Death of a Valentine by M.C. Beaton

and Shanghai Girls by Lisa See


----------



## Melbre

Just started Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen - it is terrific.  I don't know why I waited so long to start this one.


----------



## ireadbooks




----------



## VictoriaP

Just finished Shadowfever...not sure what's next.



All I can say is holy cow.


----------



## fancynancy

80% through


Have to finish by Thursday for my book club meeting.

Question: this is my first time posting in this thread, so I'm not sure how it works. I would love to know what Luv thought of Mudbound. Luv, did you comment on it or review it somewhere?


----------



## Thayerphotos

Cliff Ball said:


> Now that I finally got a Kindle, I'm starting out with this novel:


I'm curious, is that where you're starting in the series ? Have you read the previous books ?


----------



## libbyfh

Just started SWORN TO SILENCE by Linda Castillo. It's about a serial killer in Amish country, and it's quite dark. Castillo is a former Romance writer, but she seems to have made the transition to crime fiction seamlessly. This is a very well written story. So far.


----------



## crash86

So Far I have read Columbine by Dave Cullen, Galway Bay by Mary Pat Kelly, The Unit by Ninni Holmqvist and am currently reading the Cobra Event by Richard Preston.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My current fiction read ... [I'm so jealous ... I can't figure out how to put bookcover in] is a suspense novel by David Hosp. Heard him speak on a panel at New England Crimebake last November.

Innocence by David Hosp

It's set in Boston. Am halfway through, enjoying it so far


----------



## J.K. Arauz

Lamb: The Gospel According to Biff, Christ's Childhood Pal if you couldn't tell from my signature.

It's actually very funny and not offensive (at least I don't think so).


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading *Shadowfever* (#5, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_ now.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Salem's Lot by Stephen King

Strangely, although I saw the movie years ago, I never read the book.
So I'm correcting that now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm finding it a bit disappointing. Lots of pontificating and sermonizing and not much action so far and I'm past 40% in. . . .plus, I can totally see where it's going. . . .but it's a dead easy read and I don't have to think much so I'll probably finish it.


----------



## melissaj323

drenee said:


> I finished *A Reliable Wife* on my Sony last night, and was very pleased to be able to get *The Bronze Horseman* from my library for my Sony today.
> 
> deb


LOVE the Bronze Horseman!


----------



## drenee

Have you read Simon's subsequent books?  Are they as good?
deb


----------



## 16205

Just finished Scott Nicholson's _Ashes_ and have started _The Red Church_, also by him. Now that I finally have a Kindle, my TBR list is growing quite long!


----------



## LeeGoldberg

Lisa Ahne said:


> I am readying Dead Space by Lee Goldberg. I am going to review it when I finish. It's not my normal reading at all. Though, I am a big fan of Goldberg's Monk series and Diagnosis Murder books. I just finished Deeper Water by Robert Whitlow. I enjoyed that book. I didn't always like the way the lead character acted, but that is to be expected. It was over all a decent read. It was okay.


DEAD SPACE is very different than my MONK and DM books...for one thing, it's dirty, but that was probably clear from the first paragraph. 
I hope you enjoy it.
Lee


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I've just started reading Michael Connelly, starting with _The Black Echo_. Interesting so far - I hope the rest of the book lives up to the start


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm listening to "Judgement in Death" by JD Robb and it's a hoot! I had heard the narrator was awesome but I hadn't listened to any of her books before. I have to agree that she is awesome! I have laughed all the way to chapter 6 so far.

I'm also reading "Dreamfever" by KMM.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Virtual Pulp: Tales of High Adventure, Low Adventure, and Misadventure by Henry Brown. I've read the first story of the anthology, and it was very good.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Tuesday.  That is the day that John Levitt's latest will arrive on my Kindle (Play DEAD).  Even better.  The entire series has been Kindle-ized.  Of course, I've read them all.  I OWN them all and have signed copies in paperback of all except Play Dead.  I wonder how I can get a signed electronic copy...


----------



## drenee

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just finished *Bloodfever* (#2, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_
> 
> 
> 
> and now I'm moving on to *Faefever* (#3, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_


After following your posts about this series here and on FB I decided to check out a sampel of the first book. To my pleasant surprise I already have the book, and got it free several months ago. 
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

drenee said:


> After following your posts about this series here and on FB I decided to check out a sampel of the first book. To my pleasant surprise I already have the book, and got it free several months ago.
> deb


I really enjoy this series.. The good thing for you is that they're all out now so you won't have any cliffhangers and have to wait months and months for them.


----------



## Thumper

LeeGoldberg said:


> DEAD SPACE is very different than my MONK and DM books...for one thing, it's dirty, but that was probably clear from the first paragraph.
> I hope you enjoy it.
> Lee


Runs off to Amazon


----------



## drenee

Thumper said:


> Runs off to Amazon


And here I thought you knew you had access to Amazon from your K. Hope you took your vitamins. 
deb


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm working on James Ellroy's Blood's a Rover. Slow going. Many, many characters all plotting and scheming and double dealing. I'm having trouble keeping them straight and trying to decide why I should care about them.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I just finished Major Pettigrew's Last Stand! I loved it so much I actually sent brilliant author, Helen Simonson, a thank you note--and she answered me!! In addition to being gifted, it was wonderful to know how funny and kind she is, too!


----------



## drenee

Dee_DeTarsio said:


> I just finished Major Pettigrew's Last Stand! I loved it so much I actually sent brilliant author, Helen Simonson, a thank you note--and she answered me!! In addition to being gifted, it was wonderful to know how funny and kind she is, too!


I got this one from Audible, and loved it. 
deb


----------



## imon32red

I just finished two awesome books. Both are true stories. Neither books are from genre's I normally read. The first is Sgt. Rock: Last Warrior Standing. It is a politically unbiased book about the author's tour of duty in Vietnam. This book is an excellent resource for anyone to understand the rigors of being a grunt in Vietnam.

The second book is Lone Survivor. It is the true story of a Navy Seal in Afghanistan. The author writes from a conservative patriotic soldiers perspective. It is an excellent book to see what Seals go through to get through training and what they do in real life. Its a good read but I would not recommend it to someone who doesn't support the troops.


----------



## Greg Smith

I Am 20 % into A Cruel Harvest by Paul Reid.



-Greg Smith


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis

I'm re-reading GRR Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series again in the hope that the fifth book, A Dance of Dragons, will actually be released in the next year or two. 

I'm not one of the gripers about his slow release schedule, but as a fan of the series I am very eager to get my hands on the next book.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## par2323

Reading Robert J. Sawyer's _WWW: Wake_. It's the first in a sci-fi trilogy. Not my normal genre, so quite an adventure for me.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm just finished *Shadowfever* (#5, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_ (Wow what a roller coaster)



Now I'm moving on to *The Valley of Horses* (#2, Earth's Children) by _Jean M. Auel_


----------



## bordercollielady

I  just  finished  Pursuit  of Honor by  Vince Flynn and  I finally got my nerve up  to reread  Salem's Lot by  Stephen King.  Let's hope I can sleep with the light's off  after this.


----------



## cagnes

drenee said:


> I finished *A Reliable Wife* on my Sony last night, and was very pleased to be able to get *The Bronze Horseman* from my library for my Sony today.
> 
> deb


I love The Bronze Horseman too, it's one of my all time favorite series!



Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm just finished *Shadowfever* (#5, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_ (Wow what a roller coaster)


I felt the same way, so many ups & downs, I could have used a dramamine! 

I just finished... 


And I'm reading...


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> And I'm reading...


I love this series...


----------



## cagnes

Luvmy4brats said:


> I love this series...


I loved her Study series & I'm really enjoying Storm Glass so far!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

American Assassin by Vincel Flynn.  Those Mitch Rapp books are addictive.


----------



## bordercollielady

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> American Assassin by Vincel Flynn. Those Mitch Rapp books are addictive.


That's the only one in the series I still haven't read. Saving it for later. Maybe I'll read it right before he publishes the next one.


----------



## mistyd107

Just finished 

about to start: 

in pb as it was a gift


----------



## PraiseGod13

I'm loving this:


----------



## Talia Jager

I started this

last night and finished it this afternoon. Really want to go get the companion book now!!


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished *Shadowfever* (#5, The Fever Series) by _Karen Marie Moning_ So nice to have a ending to that storyline. So sad to have finished it all!

I'm still working on The Watchmen.


----------



## peter darbyshire

Robert J. Wiersema's Bedtime Story, about a writer trying to rescue his son, who's trapped in a fantasy book.



And Charles Stross's The Fuller Memorandum.


----------



## Maxx

I recently started reading:

My Life in France

by Julia Child

Its still on sale for $5!


----------



## JAG

Finished 
Death of a Witch by M.C.Beaton
Watchers by Dean Koontz and
The Book Thief by Markus Zusak


----------



## planet_janet

I'm reading *The Good Soldiers* by David Finkel.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## Jane917

I am about 2/3 through this book. I am loving every minute. I can't believe I didn't get hooked on this series sooner.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I am about 2/3 through this book. I am loving every minute. I can't believe I didn't get hooked on this series sooner.


Jane, I love those too. I'm about halfway through that series; I need to pick them back up again soon.

Just finished Meljean Brook's _The Iron Duke_:



Easily in the top ten I've read in the last year. Steampunk murder mystery/romance--very finely crafted universe, and interesting characters. I've had issues reading books straight through over the last year, but no problem at all whipping through this one in record time. Really loved every minute of it.


----------



## joanne29

I finished and loved One Day by David Nichols and I am reading Suzanne Collin's Gregor series and O'Pioneers.


----------



## VictoriaP

Currently reading:



Hilariously drop dead funny fantasy-romance. Really really fluffy, but the funniest thing I've read in a long time. Explicit--not that this should come as a surprise with that cover. But for the crew on here that reads the same stuff I do (and I know who you are! LOL), this one is turning out to be a terrific new find for me.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I just finished:



I am going to start:


----------



## Addie

Finished:
 
It took me forever to finish _The Fiery Cross_, so I think I might take a bit of a break before starting the next one.
Currently reading in DTB:

Currently reading on Kindle _North and South_. Here's the ebook I bought that includes it and many other works by Elizabeth Gaskell:


----------



## Cardinal

I'm reading The Sword of Shannara. When I bought my Kindle this was one of the first books I wanted to buy for it.


----------



## Aravis60

AddieLove said:


> Finished:
> 
> It took me forever to finish _The Fiery Cross_, so I think I might take a bit of a break before starting the next one.


I felt the same way. I really like the Outlander series, but I had to take a break after The Fiery Cross. It was not a bad book, but it took me much longer than any of the others to read.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading:



As soon as I finish that one I will be reading:


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks to some recommendations here on the boards.


----------



## 13500

I am reading Vestal Virgin by KB author Suzanne Tyrpak.


----------



## peter darbyshire

AddieLove said:


> Finished:
> 
> It took me forever to finish _The Fiery Cross_, so I think I might take a bit of a break before starting the next one.


I haven't read Packing for Mars yet, but Mary Roach's other books are great. Although Bonk was hard to get through....


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm finally wrapping up:










and just starting:










And I also keep dipping in and out of:










Which is such a fascinating book! It is really rubbing my face in how little I understand about physics and quantum mechanics, though. I r igerrint.


----------



## Addie

Aravis60 said:


> I felt the same way. I really like the Outlander series, but I had to take a break after The Fiery Cross. It was not a bad book, but it took me much longer than any of the others to read.


No, it definitely wasn't a bad book. I think overall I liked it, but for whatever reason it really dragged for me. I finished the others in a week or less, I think. This one took me months.



peter darbyshire said:


> I haven't read Packing for Mars yet, but Mary Roach's other books are great. Although Bonk was hard to get through....


I really enjoyed _Packing for Mars_. It's the first book I've read by her. When I started it, I thought she intrusively inserted herself, which was quite distracting. But either I got used to it or she backed away a bit (I tend to think it's the latter). It's wonderfully funny and interesting.
I definitely want to take a look at her other books. I may stay away from _Bonk_.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I'm reading Gulliver's Travels and have skimmed quite a bit of it. I expected there to be political symbolism, talk about societies, fairness, class, etc... I am fine with those parts of the book, but it is written in a very dry and boring way. There is little to no dialog and the action is told in a stale way. 

I attribute the dullness to the fact that this was written in the form of a travel log or diary ... ?? 

Has anyone else read this book? Am I missing something?

~ Jenna


----------



## MLPMom

I just started the Fever Series. I liked the first one Darkfever. Now I will be starting the second one.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm getting ready to read 6 books as I'm judging the RITA contest (Romance Writers of America).

Thanks to a snafu, the box that was supposed to contain 6 books only contained 1, which turned out great...Because it meant that I was able to get 4 of the books on my Kindle instead, to read/judge. I TOTALLY prefer this . I'm glad the snafu happened. I wish we could get all the books we're supposed to judge for contests on our Kindles.

Well, I'm off to work and then this evening will start reading for the RITA!


----------



## daveconifer

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm reading Gulliver's Travels and have skimmed quite a bit of it. I expected there to be political symbolism, talk about societies, fairness, class, etc... I am fine with those parts of the book, but it is written in a very dry and boring way. There is little to no dialog and the action is told in a stale way.
> 
> I attribute the dullness to the fact that this was written in the form of a travel log or diary ... ??
> 
> Has anyone else read this book? Am I missing something?
> 
> ~ Jenna


I find that many books that are several hundred years old are radically different than what we sometimes expect (although since I too am dry and boring, I never had any trouble with Swift).

Last summer I read Robinson Crusoe, and I recently tackled Les Miserables. These are great stories but I found that in both I came across many pages of tangential (barely) stuff that was of no interest to me and didn't advance the story at all. It could be that our attention spans are shorter today but I really don't think that's it in this case. I think it was okay to meander more back then, but it made it a less-pleasant read for me...


----------



## Cyndi

I just finished the new Eileen Wilks and I'm starting Archangel's Consort by Naomi Singh.


----------



## alphahelix

I'm reading Second Foundation by Isaac Asimov. I'm almost done with the original trilogy and It's been quite an engrossing read.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading this. Came with a high recommendation from Red Adept.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Good point Dave. I need to keep in mind that these books were written during a time when an entire day could be made up of only one or two conversation topics. I sometimes wish I could go back and live during that time - perhaps for a month or two. We'd sit by the fire, read, sew, listen to someone playing the piano. Ahhhh - it would be heaven. But then I'd miss modern plumbing and medicine. 

~ Jenna


----------



## M.S. Verish

(From Matt)

Right now I'm reading George R.R. Martin's: _A Storm of Swords_. WOW! What a great book, and I'm only a quarter of the way through.


----------



## LaFlamme

King's "Lisey's Story." I've been at it nearly a month, which is unusually with a King novel. This one feels having food in my mouth too long so that it's flavor has become bland and tiresome. Still, gotta see it through to the end.


----------



## Tracey

I gave up on Pride and Prejudice found it a bit boring.

I have moved on to The Big Five-Oh and I am really liking it. It is easy to read and funny in parts. Not my usual genre, but I thought a fluffy book might be just what I needed and it was.


----------



## drenee

Jenna, I have found I enjoy the classics more in audio form. I tried Madam Bovery years ago and Did not get far. I did get through Pride and Prejudice, but again, I prefer the audio version. 
deb


----------



## JennaAnderson

drenee said:


> Jenna, I have found I enjoy the classics more in audio form. I tried Madam Bovery years ago and Did not get far. I did get through Pride and Prejudice, but again, I prefer the audio version.
> deb


I love the classics too. I think an audio book would be perfect for one that is on my list - Les Miserables.

Jenna


----------



## me3boyz

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> (From Matt)
> 
> Right now I'm reading George R.R. Martin's: _A Storm of Swords_. WOW! What a great book, and I'm only a quarter of the way through.


I got mad when he killed off one of my favorite characters , so I tossed the book across the room and haven't gone back to the series. 



Aravis60 said:


> I felt the same way. I really like the Outlander series, but I had to take a break after The Fiery Cross. It was not a bad book, but it took me much longer than any of the others to read.


I'm stuck about half-way through this one. I just can't get going. Will probably get back to it once I have time again.

Finished the Hunger Games trilogy. I'm still not sure if I liked the last book. She seemed wishy-washy to me. Anyway, am reading:



Haven't decided if I'm going to finish the trilogy or move on the the Fever Series. Read a sample of Darkfever and really got into it.

(IM)Patiently waiting for:



Due out March 1st.


----------



## joanne29

I finished O'Pioneers and liked, but did not love it. However, to be fair I struggle with classics, but I am working on my appreciation of classics by reading more of them to get a better grasp on them as a whole. I am still getting through a delightful YA book called Gregor the Overlander and I am in the beginning of Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## JUNEBUG5

Under the Dome - Stephen King

Really enjoying so far  ...(currently at 24%)


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just finished Cutting For Stone...... currently reading Dean Koontz's Odd Thomas and I'm really enjoying it.... up next is The Passage by Justin Cronin.


----------



## Tom Schreck

This'll sound boring...James Patterson "The 5th Horseman" I think that's the title...Am I the only one who doesn't remember titles even of the books I'm currently reading?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *The Valley of Horses* (#2, Earth's Children) by _Jean M. Auel_



and now, to keep up with my resolution to read one classic a month, I'm starting *The Woman in White* by _Wilkie Collins_


----------



## Elderdog73

Origin by J.A. Konrath....

Excellent book, a technothriller with a...hmmmm.....how can I say, a unusual plot......


----------



## VictoriaP

me3boyz said:


> Haven't decided if I'm going to finish the trilogy or move on the the Fever Series. Read a sample of Darkfever and really got into it.
> 
> (IM)Patiently waiting for:
> 
> 
> 
> Due out March 1st.


Darn it--I got really excited until I saw, yet again, another batch of shorter stories from her. I WANT a full size one, with Daemon, for pity's sake!

Ah well, take what you can get. *adds to TBR pile*

Anyway, as a Black Jewels reader and a Fever fanatic, you should like the Fever series. Since you've started it, I recommend continuing on with that one. 

As for me, just finished G.A. Aiken's _Dragon_ series, now casting about for something new.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *The Doomsday Book * by Connie Willis and I loved it! It had three of my favorite genres in one book; historical fiction, a possible end of the world scenario and time travel.

Now I am finally going to get to read *Shadowfever*. I am so excited!! I just don't understand people who don't like to read.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I've just started Doomsday Book right now -- glad to hear it's good!

I'm also reading Anvil of the World by Kage Baker, which I got either free or super-cheap (I think free) a while back. I don't usually read high fantasy, but this is very funny and character-driven, and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## gina1230

I'm about a 100 pages into Intimate Strangers by Shana Abe (dtb).  So far, so good.


----------



## Kathelm

Currently about 2/3 of the way through Justin Cronin's *The Passage*.

I bought it on recommendation from a friend who promised me a vampire apocalypse. Much to my dismay, the first 1/4 of the book was a bunch of angst in a mostly-realistic setting. Fortunately, it got better.


----------



## tim290280

JennaAnderson said:


> I'm reading Gulliver's Travels and have skimmed quite a bit of it. I expected there to be political symbolism, talk about societies, fairness, class, etc... I am fine with those parts of the book, but it is written in a very dry and boring way. There is little to no dialog and the action is told in a stale way.
> 
> I attribute the dullness to the fact that this was written in the form of a travel log or diary ... ??
> 
> Has anyone else read this book? Am I missing something?
> 
> ~ Jenna


I have found this to be true of many authors of that time (e.g. Daniel Dafoe - Robinson Crusoe). I think it may have been due to the audience and authors of the time. They tended to be of a social and/or intellectual higher standing and thus tended to use more formal and dry language. Historians may have more of an idea.

Personally I've been reading less "classics" and more genre. Just finished _Andy McDermott's_ *The Hunt for Atlantis * and am a third of the way through _Lee Child's _ first Reacher novel, *The Killing Floor*.


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin

I just started The Skeptic by Aaron G Niz. http://www.amazon.com/The-Skeptic-ebook/dp/B004GUSD2C/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296179823&sr=8-1-fkmr0

I really enjoyed his parody called 7 Habits of a Highly Ineffective Person (Plus 3 Others That Are Pretty Bad Too). Granted, The Skeptic is darker and more thriller/horrorish, but since it's from the same author, I'm hopefully it'll be just as good.


----------



## dltanner99

Steve Alten's "The Grim Reaper: End of Days", while I was doing the layout for the Tor Books paperback edition. Couldn't help myself - great story and incredible illustrations.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B0045Y253W/ref=dp_image_z_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## hsuthard

I finally finished The Watchmen, I'm glad that's done. 

I picked up Room last night before bed and stayed up all night reading then finished it today. What an amazing book, I highly recommend it. 

Now I feel exhausted, I'll have to read something very light and fluffy next.


----------



## peter darbyshire

hsuthard said:


> I finally finished The Watchmen, I'm glad that's done.


Ha! That could mean anything.


----------



## hsuthard

peter darbyshire said:


> Ha! That could mean anything.


It was definitely not written with a 40yo SAHMom of three in mind. I read it for a book club, and while I understand the reasons it's groundbreaking, I didn't find it very entertaining.


----------



## DYB

I just finished G.M. Malliet's "Death and the Chick Lick." I really enjoyed Malliet's first novel about Inspector St. Just, but wasn't crazy about this sequel. Some of the plotting was really clunky. And the denouement was hardly thrilling because the murderer was barely even a presence in the novel. I'm not sure I'll read the others in the on-going series, to be honest.



Up next I will read "Masters of Death" by Richard Rhodes. This will not be a pleasant read, but I am trying to read more non-fiction, which is something I've hardly ever read in the past. And some important historical subjects are just worth exploring, even when they're painful. I grew up in the Ukraine, just minutes away from Babi Yar (where 34,000 people were slaughtered by the Nazis over two days). I know this massacre will be one of the stories covered in the book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fever Dream by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.



Just started this yesterday. . . .


----------



## Elaine1124

Just started Lucifer's Hammer


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

about to start:


----------



## NapCat (retired)

~The Ship Breaker
~Piano Demon
~Musicophilia


----------



## 5711

_Old Flames_ by John Lawton. Mystery/espionage set in Cold War Britain in the 1950s. Inspector Troy just doesn't fit in, but he's right in the middle of it. It's my kinda deal.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I just finished Not What She Seems by Victorine Lieske. I can tell you a couple of things that struck me most about this book: it wasn't just set in NY (or LA or insert other big city here). It is refreshing to read about different places and smaller towns. Also, the child in the book doesn't speak as if he's 27. He's a real kid who makes kid mistakes. 

It was a good fun read.   Highly recommended.


----------



## rahrah12

I just started this - @5% into it


----------



## ReneAZ

"Flowers from Berlin"  -  Noel Hynd
A spy story set during WW2.  I love the story and the characters.  Hate to put it down.

Rene


----------



## jonfmerz

Sea of Trolls by Nancy Farmer.

I dunno.  I'm torn on this one so far.  Not that far into it and I can't quite decide whether I like it or not.  I'm intrigued but sometimes the flow of the story seems scattered.  I'll keep going with the hope that it improves.  I do enjoy the Bard mythology of the story, though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading:



What a heart breaker. I cannot image people who treat animals like this.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Reading Charlie Huston's remarkable "The Shotgun Rule" in hardcover, and "Blood of the Wicked" on the Kindle.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm now reading Survival in the Killing Fields by Haing Ngor.  Excellent book.


----------



## LauraB

For a book club.


----------



## markbeyer

I'm reading Richard Ford's Frank Bascombe trilogy: The Sportwriter, Independence Day, and The Lay of the Land. 

Bascombe is the American male who sees the world through clear, non-cynical lenses and gives opinions that can help us all look at life from a wider, more humane and economical perspective.


----------



## dragonfly

This book has gripped me from the first page, but I do love historical fiction.


----------



## joanne29

Finished and thought was cute for a YA book Gregor the Overlander

now reading Roseflower creek and am loving it.

also still reading Pride and prejudice


----------



## tim290280

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fever Dream by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.
> 
> 
> 
> Just started this yesterday. . . .


I've only just gotten put onto Preston and Child, I have so much reading to do!

Finished Killing Floor and have started *Point of Impact* - Stephen Hunter.

Also just downloaded a sample of The Fixer by Jon (looks interesting), Loose Ends by Terri Reid and Zombocalypse. So many books, so little time.


----------



## Melbre

dragonfly said:


> This book has gripped me from the first page, but I do love historical fiction.


I just started this one and am surprised at how much I like it so far.


----------



## Mayzshon

I've just finished several books by ER Burroughs: _Tarzan of the Apes, Return of Tarzan, Princess of Mars, Land that Time Forgot, Peope That Time Forgot_, and _Abyss out of Time_.

Trying to decide if I want start _Dracula_ or Doc Smith's _Triplanetary_ next.

Oh, and just started Edward Aarons _Assignment Suicide_, which sadly isn't on Kindle yet.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Red's Hot Honky-Tonk Bar by Pamela Morsi--set in San Antonio, TX.

Miriam Minger


----------



## lolita006

im currently reading when you're engulfed in flames by david sedaris.










the book is so funny. i've read up to 46% now.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

LauraB said:


> For a book club.


I really loved this book. I read it in my pre-Kindle days and I'm really wanting to buy it for my Kindle, but it's $9.99.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm reading this now, borrowed it from a KB member. I saw the movie years ago, but I don't think I've ever read the book.


----------



## Cathryn Grant

I'm reading PORTOBELLO by Ruth Rendell ... it was a bit slow to start, but I'm gripped now.


----------



## Hoosiermama

So far, for 2011, I have read:

Elizabeth Street, by Laura Fabiano 
Cleopatra: A life, by Stacy Schiff
The God of the Hive, by Laurie King
Track of the Cat, by Nevada Barr
Summer at Willow Lake, by Susan Wiggs
True Betrayals, by Nora Roberts

I'm currently reading Seabiscuit, by Laura Hillenbrand and it's excellent! I've enjoyed them all, but the first three on the above list were the best of the "finished" books.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished The Doomsday Book yesterday. It was so compelling -- I literally couldn't put it down -- but waaah! It made me weep! I also finished Merlin's Harp, which was free for Kindle; it had remarkably tacky cover art, which almost kept me from downloading it, but turned out to be a lyrical, pretty little Arthurian novel.

Now I'm in the middle of










(that isn't my edition, which was much cheaper, but this one has pretty cover art.) Someone here recommended it as a funny novel, and I just had to see if Hardy could really write something that didn't involve crushing tragedy and despair!


----------



## stormhawk

I have several books going at one time.

 

and Gordon R. Dickson's Wolf and Iron, which I can't get the linkmaker to find for me.


----------



## Zell

Decision Points buy GW Bush.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading an enjoyable mystery called _Cheated by Death _ by L.L. Bartlett. This is part of the Jeff Resnick series, and although it's not the first one, the book works well as a stand alone. The last few pages are incredibly suspenseful, and the ending satisfying.



Debra


----------



## Harry Shannon

Charlie Huston's "The Shotgun Rule." Great stuff.


----------



## Gary Mc

Just finished "The Nobody" by Tom Piccirilli...a fine modern noir.


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished  rereading "Salem's Lot" so I can look out my window again...  and  leaning towards  "Specials" for my next book -  the  third  book in the  Uglies  trilogy.


----------



## billie hinton

Right now, The Imperfectionists.


----------



## mistyd107

finished: 

will Start:


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished reading Scott Nicholson's CRIME BEAT. Didn't expect that ending.


----------



## DYB

Harry Shannon said:


> Charlie Huston's "The Shotgun Rule." Great stuff.


I really like Huston. I recently finished his Hank Thompson trilogy and have bought a bunch of his other books, including "The Shotgun Rule," to read later.


----------



## billmilo

I just finished The Siege, by Ismail Kadare. This writer is kind of unknown in the US, but his style is refreshingly original. I recommended this book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Siege-Ismail-Kadare/dp/0802144756/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1296586383&sr=8-4


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I just finished The Crown Conspiracy by Michael J. Sullivan, book one of The Riyria Revelations. Loved it. Now about a tenth of the way into book two in that series, Avempartha. Lookin' good!


----------



## Sebastian Kirby

Hi

Jeff Abbott 'Adrenaline'. The opening chapters really do deliver on the idea of a non-stop thriller. 

But why spell Adrenaline that way!

Seb


----------



## Raydad

Just finished The Dog of the South, by Charles Portis. Now reading That Old Ace in the Hole, by Annie Proulx.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *The Girl Who Chased the Moon:* A Novel by _Sarah Addison Allen_... her books are _interesting_


----------



## Miriam Minger

Re-reading Island of the Swans by Ciji Ware.  One of my favorites.

Miriam Minger


----------



## ToddBush

Currently reading _The Passage_ by Justin Cronin. Loving it.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just started reading Deep Freeze by Lisa Jackson ... love suspense thrillers! lol


----------



## Zanyletters

I'm currently reading , which is quite fascinating (I'm a total space junkie).

I'm also reading Franz Wright's , which is fantastic. I've read his more recent books (and all the works of his father, who is one of my heroes), but holy cats, is Earlier Poems good.


----------



## gina1230

Just started _Bet Me _ by Jennifer Crusie (dtb). Not quite sure if it's chick lit or contemporary romance, but it's pretty funny so far.


----------



## johnmedler

I am reading the Ark by Boyd Morrisson


----------



## anguabell

Currently reading and loving The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society.

I know I am a bit late to the party with this one - Amazon has been "recommending" this book to me for a loooong time but for some reason I thought it's just another chick lit fluff. In fact, it is funny, intelligent and totally absorbing. I thought no one writes books like this anymore....


----------



## DYB

anguabell said:


> Currently reading and loving The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society.
> 
> I know I am a bit late to the party with this one - Amazon has been "recommending" this book to me for a loooong time but for some reason I thought it's just another chick lit fluff. In fact, it is funny, intelligent and totally absorbing. I thought no one writes books like this anymore....


I agree; it's a wonderful book. I was only let down by the rushed ending. I later realized that the author passed away and the book was finished by someone else, which explains the different - and frankly, inferior - tone of the ending.


----------



## DYB

Last night I finished Richard Rhodes' powerful "Masters of Death," about the Nazi Einsatzgruppen, death squads created by Himmler (on Hitler's orders) to exterminate as many Jews as possible as the Germans attacked and advanced into the Soviet Union. They did it by shooting people into ditches (sometimes worse than shooting) - mass graves up to tens of thousands each: including women and children. In all, before extermination was industrialized in concentration and death camps like Sobibor, Auschwitz and others, the Einsatzgruppen murdered well over a million Jews (they also targeted Slavs, Bolsheviks, etc.) The bloodiest single mass murder of the war took place in Kiev, Ukraine at the Babi Yar ravine. I grew up in the 1980s just minutes away from Babi Yar, so it's an area I know extremely well, but never knew the full extent of what happened there in September of 1941. In fact, in the course of two days the Nazis executed 34,000 Jews and buried them in the ravine. Only one woman is known to have survived it by crawling out of the ravine at night. She testified at the Nuremberg Trials. As long the Nazis still occupied Kiev, they killed over 100,000 additional Russians at Babi Yar. In all, only a few of the Einsatzgruppen leaders were tried and executed for their roles in millions of death. The rest (leaders and rank-and-file soldiers who participated with great enthusiasm) died of old age. Doesn't say much for justice. Anyway, this is a very important book on evil and the men who perpetrate it. It should be required reading in schools.



For a change of pace I've started reading "The Alchemyst" by Michael Scott. It's an easy read. I'm just 10% into it and so far not too impressed. I'm hoping it improves! "Harry Potter" it ain't!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *Shadowfever* and will start *Room*.


----------



## docnoir

Currently in T. Jefferson Parker's THE BORDER LORDS, book 4 of the Charlie Hood series.

Also, halfway through NEMESIS by Jo Nesbo.  Love his stuff.

In 2010, I read two books by Roger Smith--WAKE UP DEAD and MIXED BLOOD--noir in South Africa, and loved them.  My new hero.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished A Girl Made of Dust:










Which I thought was lovely -- it's hard to do a book narrated by a child, but this one is vivid and touching, set in Beirut during the Israeli invasion but not brutal.

As a physical book I'm reading:








(horribly overpriced on Kindle)

So funny! Sort of like Woody Allen meets P.G. Wodehouse, gets drunk, and goes to a writers' retreat.

And I'm still plugging away at Far from the Madding Crowd.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I just started Take the Monkeys and Run by Karen Cantwell. Liking it so far!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Will be starting The People's Treasure:  for the 'Read With the Author' Book Klub starting today: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51158.0.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Hey, Ryne! I just talked about Confessions on another thread! Excellent book.

Back to the topic:

I am currently reading About Three Bricks Shy: And The Load Filled Up... Go Steelers!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just started "Unbroken" by Laura Hillenbrand ... I had seen the NBC piece on him when he ran with the torch at the winter olympics in Japan, so when I heard about the book I knew I'd have to read it.


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *The Accidental Billionaires* last week, went back to *Pillars of the Earth*. Put POE down and decided not to finish it but went back to it last night -- 40% through it and might as well finish. Like/dislike this one. I also started *The Facebook Effect* by David Kirkpatrick this morning.


----------



## Jane917

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I really loved this book. I read it in my pre-Kindle days and I'm really wanting to buy it for my Kindle, but it's $9.99.


I listened to Glass Castle on audible books. I loved it!


----------



## lolita006

just finished with david sedaris' "when you are engulfed in flames". IT was light and entertaining. 

Now i'm on to my next book. Jodi Picoult's The Plain Truth. I hope its worth reading


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm just starting an ARC of


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just finished reading Cormac McCarthy's http://www.amazon.com/The-Road-ebook/dp/B000OI0G1Q/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1296782188&sr=1-1

WOW! I picked up one of his books in a bookstore once, and he's got a quirky writing system ... no quotes in dialogue, etc, so I put it down. But someone gave me a copy of The Road. I read it in two days ... and I only read after 9PM. Couldn't put it down. Father/son "on the road after apocalypse" tale. Totally enthralling and appalling and heartwarming and ... what can I say? Read this book!


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished Deep Freeze



And have just begun Romancing Adrienne


----------



## RyanMWilliams

Right now I'm reading 

Actually rereading, but it is just so good!


----------



## Indy

I'm reading Wuthering Heights for the first time, and I am completely confused.  I actually thought I read that Isabella had a baby and died the same night Catherine died, when in actuality Catherine had a baby and Isabella was just miserable.  I still think Isabella had a child somehow and I've managed to miss that.

This is what I get for trying to read at work. I will now have to go back and reread whole portions of it just to get the story straight.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished










And found it disappointingly lousy.

I'm reading










OMG, I knew it was supposed to be funny and "postmodern," but I'm still shocked at how actually funny it is! I just finished a chapter where Tristram has written out a fawning dedication, left the recipient blank, and then offered to sell the honor of receiving the dedication to the reader.

And I'm still reading Far from the Madding Crowd. I'm not finding it as charming as I had hoped, but will stick with it.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just finished reading the light-hearted romance Romancing Adrienne ... it was an easy book to read in one day. 



I am going to start reading Crossing Oceans


----------



## egh34

Started:
The Blessings of the Animals: A Novel (P.S.)


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'm reading John Cusick's *Girl Parts*. A YA novel and very engaging so far.



And A Spy in the House by *Y S Lee*. Another YA full of Victorian tidbits and suspense.


----------



## DYB

I just finished "The Alchemyst." It's pretty lame. The twin kid heroes at the heart of it are vapid bobble-heads. And they're creepy with all that hand-holding and finger squeezing. Nicholas Flammel inspires no confidence; he's a loser. The villains are cartoonish. And Scott's prose is awful; very repetitive (he keeps repeating the same information over and over and over and over) and boring. This is for those mindless reading afternoons only.



Now I'm ready for something meaty and substantial and can't decide if I should dig into "The Sunne in Splendour" or get started on "Game of Thrones." Decisions decision...


----------



## stormhawk

I'll throw in a vote for A Game of Thrones. And the books get better as the series goes on.
***
I didn't mean to start another book before finishing everything else I'm reading, but the K3 was charging ...


----------



## ReneAZ

Just finished Death of a Valentine (MC Beaton) which was very good (a British cosy police procedural)
http://www.amazon.com/Death-of-a-Valentine-ebook/dp/B00329UW5O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297026303&sr=1-1

Currently reading Mudbound (like a few others here) and it is a wonderful book. I'm only about 10% into it, but it's hard to put down.

http://www.amazon.com/Mudbound-ebook/dp/B003I1WY20/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297026460&sr=1-1


----------



## DYB

stormhawk said:


> I'll throw in a vote for A Game of Thrones. And the books get better as the series goes on.


"A Game of Thrones" it is then!


----------



## Tracey

I finished



got it as a freebie. Not something I would normally read, but I found it a nice light read and really really enjoyed it.

Started



last night and even though it is not really what I thought it would be I actually couldn't put it down. I read until I physically could not keep my eyes open any more.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just finished Crossing Oceans, this book was soooo good it made me smile and laugh but also pulled at my heartstrings.



Now I am starting Mossy Creek!


----------



## KarenLeeField

I'm reading "Full Circle" by Pamela Freeman. It's the last book in a fantasy trilogy and it's excellent. Actually, it would be the best adult fantasy I've read for a while.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just started *The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie* (#1, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_


----------



## gina1230

I'm listening to Origin In Death by J. D. Robb.  I'm a big fan of this series, but for some reason, this book doesn't grab me as much as the others have.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished  "Specials" by  Scott Westerfeld.  I  liked the first two  in the series more  (Uglies, Pretties)  -  there was almost too much  action in the last one - I was exhausted.  Planning to read Grisham's  "The Confession"  next.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished *Room* and found it very well written and very haunting. I just started the *Sword of Truth * series.


----------



## MsBea

Currently reading  as well as


----------



## 13500

I just finished Suzanne Tyrpak's _Vestal Virgin_, which was great, and started Jonathan Franzen's _Freedom_.


----------



## ToniL

right now i'm reading Jill Myles "My Fair Succubus".  Just finished "Indulgence in Death" by JD Robb. Excellent!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished reading Paul Levine's NIGHT VISION last night.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Greg Smith said:


> I Am 20 % into A Cruel Harvest by Paul Reid.
> 
> 
> 
> -Greg Smith


Enjoyed that one very much. Just reading textbooks right now.


----------



## ice-9

Just finished (and thoroughly enjoyed): Red Dragon by Thomas Harris



I've conveniently scheduled "Manhunter" DVD for Netflix delivery today, so I can immediately compare with the book. May order the 2002 Red Dragon movie next week.

Just started a freebie offered during the holidays by a KB author: The End of Marking Time by CJ West



This one surprised me. REALLY enjoying it so far. I'm already looking at CJ West's other books for future reading. So, I guess the freebie worked.


----------



## Raydad

Almost finished with That Old Ace in the Hole, by Annie Proulx.



Fascinating study of Texas panhandle with gritty voice.


----------



## DYB

ice-9 said:


> Just finished (and thoroughly enjoyed): Red Dragon by Thomas Harris
> 
> 
> 
> I've conveniently scheduled "Manhunter" DVD for Netflix delivery today, so I can immediately compare with the book. May order the 2002 Red Dragon movie next week.


"Red Dragon" is an incredible novel. I think it's much scarier than "The Silence of the Lambs."


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Agreed. I read Red Dragon when I was single and lived alone, and it scared the SNOT out of me. Very poor choice for bedtime reading!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Blind Your Ponies by my godfather, Stanley Gordon West. Wonderful story!

http://www.amazon.com/Blind-Your-Ponies-ebook/dp/B004GKNBXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1297127260&sr=1-1

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

I'm on a fire kick right now with both my reading and my writing.  Right now I'm reading Trial by Fire by J.A. Jance.  I'm working on the rough draft of an erotic paranormal short story that will be titled, "Triple Fire."


----------



## ReneAZ

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm reading Mudbound by Hillary Jordan


Hi -- I got a sample of this when I saw your post (sounded intriguing - had to read synopsis). 
Was wondering how you liked it? I purchased it before I even finished the sample! I'm about 3/4 through, and read it every chance I get.
It's a wonderful book, like watching a play unfold.
Thanks for bringing to my attention!


----------



## bordercollielady

Thalia the Muse said:


> Agreed. I read Red Dragon when I was single and lived alone, and it scared the SNOT out of me. Very poor choice for bedtime reading!


Yes.. this is another book I want to re-read. I read it after seeing the movie (which I didn't really like). But the book is really good.


----------



## anguabell

Rather exhausted due to unreasonable demands of work and life, I am reading The Secret Garden.

I've never read it before (I kind of despised children lit when I was a child). It is actually very enjoyable and really fun to read - I'm about half way through. Much better than The Little Lord Fauntleroy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished *The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie* (#1, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_



and now I'm starting the next one in the series *The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Bag* (#2, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_


----------



## DYB

I'm 10% into "Game of Thrones" and George R. R. Martin just killed the first character I really came to love. (Okay, I haven't read past the part where


Spoiler



he's pushed out of the window because I was too shocked to continue,


 but I'm assume he's dead. So, for those who have read the books, is this what the books are going to be like all the way through? I hope not because it feels a little like getting pounded over the head and who needs that for 7, 000 pages!


----------



## chipotle

I just read The Secret Garden for the first time a few months ago and I really loved it.

I received my Valentine's Day present early last night - a nook (regular) so I can read library ebooks. It only took me 3 hours to get the library ebooks onto the nook but I think I have it all figured out now. Here are my current reads:


This one is a loan from Kindle Lending Club.


This is a library ebook on the nook.


Another library ebook on the nook.


This one is a Kindle purchase as I'm working my way through the AAR Top 100 Romance list. Suddenly You is also on the list - http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm


----------



## ginaf20697

DYB said:


> I'm 10% into "Game of Thrones" and George R. R. Martin just killed the first character I really came to love. (Okay, I haven't read past the part where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he's pushed out of the window because I was too shocked to continue,
> 
> 
> but I'm assume he's dead. So, for those who have read the books, is this what the books are going to be like all the way through? I hope not because it feels a little like getting pounded over the head and who needs that for 7, 000 pages!


All I'll say is, don't assume


----------



## DYB

ginaf20697 said:


> All I'll say is, don't assume


Really? Well, that's a relief! I already know about the big beheading that happens later and am trying not to get too attached to this character. But we'll see...


----------



## Neekeebee

DYB said:


> Really? Well, that's a relief! I already know about the big beheading that happens later and am trying not to get too attached to this character. But we'll see...


I just re-read _A Game of Thrones_ again. It's my favorite series, but (because) you just never know what's going to happen next. (Or if GRRM will get around to finishing the next book.)

N


----------



## DYB

Neekeebee said:


> I just re-read _A Game of Thrones_ again. It's my favorite series, but (because) you just never know what's going to happen next. (Or if GRRM will get around to finishing the next book.)
> 
> N


Maybe I'm confusing the books, but wasn't the last published book technically only part I of what he had already written, but it was too big to publish as a single volume, so they split it in half? And he's spent all this time "revising" part II? According to Wikipedia Martin's publisher said late last year that he was done with all but 5 chapters (which existed in some form already), but no further announcement has come yet.


----------



## geoffthomas

How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Will begin reading "The Hobbit" tonight to my twin 9-year-old boys.  Gotta get them ready for LOTR.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I looked all over for this thread yesterday and couldn't find it!

Anyway, I just finished:



On kindle. It's YA, not a bad book. I'd give it between 2 and 3 stars. I liked the idea a lot, the writing was good, but it did go on and on in spots. There's a lot of "clever" turns of phrase, some of which were wasted on me in favor of getting on with the action.

It would make a nice horror/ya read especially around Halloween. Fun story about a kid who sees ghosts and is good friends with them.


----------



## stormhawk

DYB said:


> I'm 10% into "Game of Thrones" and George R. R. Martin just killed the first character I really came to love. (Okay, I haven't read past the part where
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he's pushed out of the window because I was too shocked to continue,
> 
> 
> but I'm assume he's dead. So, for those who have read the books, is this what the books are going to be like all the way through? I hope not because it feels a little like getting pounded over the head and who needs that for 7, 000 pages!





Spoiler



He's not dead


. Keep reading. Don't get too attached to anyone, but keep reading. The story is grand and vast and unexpected. Keep reading.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just finished reading Mossy Creek, an enjoyable book that kept me laughing.



Now starting to read Girl on Fire.


----------



## DYB

stormhawk said:


> Don't get too attached to anyone,


----------



## Neekeebee

DYB said:


> Maybe I'm confusing the books, but wasn't the last published book technically only part I of what he had already written, but it was too big to publish as a single volume, so they split it in half? And he's spent all this time "revising" part II? According to Wikipedia Martin's publisher said late last year that he was done with all but 5 chapters (which existed in some form already), but no further announcement has come yet.


That's my understanding too. I'm really hoping that now that HBO has invested a ton of $ into creating Martin's world, they have some carrot/stick to make him get on with the writing!

By the way, I envy you, having 3+ more books to go. 

N


----------



## Katinkia

I just got my kindle and so far am reading The Book Thief (meh) and The Help (awesome).  Really love my kindle!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished *The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Bag* (#2, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_



and I just can't wait to get started on the newest one that was released yesterday  *A Red Herring Without Mustard* (#3, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_



This is just a fantastic series and you can't help but to fall in love with Flavia. She's delightful.


----------



## Harry Shannon

About to dig into Swamplandia


----------



## ScottLCollins

Currently reading The Divine Comedy and The Half-Orc omnibus for myself and reading The Candy Wars with my two boys.


----------



## drenee

Finished 

Now reading 

Listening to 

deb


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm currently reading Cameo the Assassin.


----------



## anguabell

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just finished *The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Bag* (#2, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_
> 
> and I just can't wait to get started on the newest one that was released yesterday  *A Red Herring Without Mustard* (#3, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_
> 
> This is just a fantastic series and you can't help but to fall in love with Flavia. She's delightful.


I've beeen trying to make up my mind whether I should read this series - I take it is "Yes" ??


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished Girl On Fire ... it was ok but not one of my favorites. It had a drawn out start that was hard to keep my interest, an engrossing middle and a dull end. I thought the story would end on an anticlimatic way, but was disappointed with the dull lackluster ending, what a shame.



I am beginning to read Wildwood.


----------



## joanne29

Finished Roseflower Creek and enjoyed it very much, and have been sucked into Unbroken and The Pioneer Woman: Black Heels to Tractor Wheels--A Love Story


----------



## luvmy4brats

I took a quick break from the Flavia de Luce books and read When the Emperor Was Divine by Julie Otsuka today:



Very good.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Finished "The Grove" and about to dig into "Swamplandia."


----------



## NapCat (retired)

THE ARK by Boyd Morrison.....recommended by Clive Cussler fans
THE PIANO TUNER by Daniel Mason....excellent !!


----------



## libbyfh

Just started my first Kindle read. IMPEDING JUSTICE by Mel Comley. It's a British police thriller with a female protagonist somewhat like Zoe Sharp's character, CHarlie Fox, except Lorne has a daughter. It's a great story, and I;m enjoying it so far! More female authored thrillers, please.


----------



## ReneAZ

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fever Dream by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.
> 
> 
> 
> Just started this yesterday. . . .


I have read several books by both in the past, and enjoyed them a lot ; however, the price ($12.99) sure turned me off! I just don't understand why it costs more than the paperback. Oh well, lots of other (reasonably priced) ebooks out there!

Rene


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just finished Three Sisters by Helen Smith. Fabulous short mystery.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

quite a lot of books to be honest...

Mrs. Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
Selected Short Stories by Ann Somerville
Caged by Sean Michael
Bit Literacy: Productivity in the Age of Information and E-mail Overload by Mark Hurst
Stuck in the Middle by Virginia Smith

I made a blogpost about it to keep track of what I'm reading when.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will Start:


----------



## CCrooks

Just started reading erotic romance Tasting Candy by Anne Rainey. So far so fun.


----------



## Guy Dragon

I just finished Amanda Hocking's _Hollowland_.

Starting on A. S. Warwick's _Tears of the Mountain_.


----------



## Aravis60

I'm hoping to finish up some of the books that I already have started so that I can get to 

Hubby got it for me for Valentine's Day, and I can't wait to read it. I love Kate Morton's other books and am hoping this one is as good.


----------



## KimberElliott

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm reading Mudbound by Hillary Jordan


That's a gorgeous cover


----------



## KimberElliott

Daphne said:


> I've actually had time over Christmas to catch up with my reading and have three books on the go:
> 
> 
> About half way through.
> 
> 
> Because my son has to read it for school and I thought I'd keep him company.
> 
> 
> Great to dip in and out of.


I think it's great you're reading the same book as your son - how are you both finding it?


----------



## JulianneMacLean

I am reading NEVER LET ME GO, by Kazuo Ishiguro.  I watched the movie last night, and didn't realize it was a book until I looked again at the DVD cover.  The movie was fantastic, so I went out today and bought the book.  Kind of wish I had read the book first, but that's the way it goes sometimes.  I spent the whole afternoon reading the first quarter of it at Starbucks.  What bliss.

EV/Julianne


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Just finished reading the entire Percy Jackson series to my 9-year-old twin boys.  Was dreading it when I started due to that horrendously awful movie based loosely on the first book.  Not necessarily as good as I might have hoped, but you could definitely see the writing improve with each book.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Just finished  *A Red Herring Without Mustard* (#3, Flavia de Luce) by _Alan Bradley_



and now I'm starting *Cane River* by _Lalita Tademy_


----------



## Guest

Mark Feggeler said:


> Just finished reading the entire Percy Jackson series to my 9-year-old twin boys. Was dreading it when I started due to that horrendously awful movie based loosely on the first book. Not necessarily as good as I might have hoped, but you could definitely see the writing improve with each book.


That's good to know. These books are perpetually on my 'why haven't I read them yet?' list.


----------



## stormhawk

Doctor Who: The Romans (no cover photo)


----------



## izzy

Reading:

Next:

and then going to start my first George R Martin book  super excited about it too.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Thayerphotos said:


> I'm curious, is that where you're starting in the series ? Have you read the previous books ?


I've read all the previous ones in hardback, this is the first one I've read on Kindle.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just finished Forbidden the Stars by Valmore Daniels.

Currently working on Falling Star by Philip Chen.


----------



## Misha Crews

stormhawk said:


>


I loved _Hyperion_! I'm not a big sci-fi fan but Dan Simmons is a fantastic writer!

Right now I'm re-reading an old favorite:


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just completed (and HIGHLY recommend):

And... it's back to 99 cents.... you'll never get a better bargain!

Currently reading and enjoying:


----------



## tim290280

Halfway through James Rollins' The Doomsday Key.









I'm not sure what I'll read next. So many to choose from.


----------



## Harry Shannon

You can say that again.


----------



## Darcia

I'm reading Origins (A Demonkin Novel) by Sean Hayden. It's got a cool twist on the vampire genre and is a fun read so far.


----------



## libbyfh

Just started CITY OF VEILS by Zoe Ferraris. It's a mystery set in Saudi Arabia, and it delves into the treatment of women in that part of the world. I'm loving it. I read her first book, FINDING NOUF, and enjoyed that as well. Beautiful, elegant prose.


----------



## DYB

EVMitchell said:


> I am reading NEVER LET ME GO, by Kazuo Ishiguro. I watched the movie last night, and didn't realize it was a book until I looked again at the DVD cover. The movie was fantastic, so I went out today and bought the book. Kind of wish I had read the book first, but that's the way it goes sometimes. I spent the whole afternoon reading the first quarter of it at Starbucks. What bliss.
> 
> EV/Julianne


I don't know if you've read other Ishiguro, but "The Remains of the Day" is his most famous work and it's magnificent. (The movie is remarkable also.) You should give it a try!


----------



## MeikMeik

Let Me In by John Ajvide Lindqvist 

I've never read a vampire genre novel and wanted to cry. I just want to go into the book and give the main character a big huge.


----------



## Bryan Smith

Electric Barracuda by Tim Dorsey, the latest in his series of novels featuring trivia-obsessed serial killer Serge A. Storms.  Similar concept to Dexter in that Serge kills only those who deserve it.  The difference is that Dorsey's books are broadly comic in nature.  A couple of them are among the funniest books I've read.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I also love Dorsey's stuff, Bryan. He's a great escape when in a dark mood. I'm reading Triggerfish in bits and pieces on my Kindle.


----------



## DarkAngelCT

I just started reading The Vampire Diaries by L.J. Smith

so far so good


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished  Grisham's   The  Confession.    Have mixed feelings  about it.   Read it in  two days -  needed to know what was going to happen - but then it kinda  fizzled out at the  end.    Not sure what next.   Maybe Lee Child's  Killing  Floor.


----------



## Elaine1124

I just finished Cold Shot to the Heart - a terrific read which I highly recommend. I've just started Prayers for Rain. I guess I'm into _noir _these days.


----------



## Bryan Smith

Harry Shannon said:


> I also love Dorsey's stuff, Bryan. He's a great escape when in a dark mood. I'm reading Triggerfish in bits and pieces on my Kindle.


Triggerfish Twist is one of the very best in that series. Comic genius. For me it's always a tossup between that one and Florida Roadkill, with Hammerhead Ranch rounding out my Dorsey top three. I like them all, though. A few aren't as good as those in the upper echelon, but even those I enjoy. Like you say, a good escape. Last year I reread them all in the middle of winter because I was sick of the cold, so in my mind a lot of the time I was instead in the bright sunshine of Dorsey's Florida.


----------



## Mark Adair

Just finished Nick Hornby's Juliet Naked. Now I'm in the middle of Vicki Lieske's Not What She Seems.

Mark


----------



## Russell Brooks

I just finished reading, Enemies and Allies, by Kevin J. Anderson.

I've always been a Superman fan, from the graphic novels to the animated series, the movies, and now this novel. It was well written, and had a great plot.

enemies and allies

Russell Brooks

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## gina1230

Just starting dtb version of Sea Swept by Nora Roberts.


----------



## geoffthomas

Time to toot the horn for a good book:
Pelgraff by D.A. Boulter @ $2.99



I like everything Doug Boulter has written. 
And most of it is slightly different from the others. 
Courtesan is great. 
But I like this book the best. 
It is about a man's man. 
Mad Dog McLean. 
If you enjoyed the movie Gunga Din or any John Wayne movie, you will like this book. The tone is "right". McLean is unjustifiably hounded. And looks for redemption. But a hero he is.

I love the quote that the author uses when he describes the book:

"I have often been asked, had I the chance to do it again, if I would. I have never answered that question and have ignored those who asked. But I answer it now. In a heartbeat. For her. I pay my debts. If she were to call I, and all the others, would answer that call. But she will not call; for she knows we have given enough.

Alan (Mad Dog) McLean"

Just read it.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just finished










Which is still free at the moment. It's a mixed bag; a compelling plot, interesting well-drawn characters, and some very nice passages. You could tell the author knew New Orleans and music inside and out. But the editing is ATROCIOUS -- it keeps shifting between past and present tense between paragraphs, and it's full of misspelled homonyms and grammar mistakes. And I thought it all wrapped up too predictably and tidily.

I'm now reading:









I wish I could remember who recommended it on this board, because I'd never heard of it, and it's HILARIOUS! I'm enjoying it so much. I have no idea why this isn't as well known as something like Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, because it's very nearly as funny.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Just finished October Breezes by Maria Rachel Hooley, and will be reading The Butcher's Boy by Michael Robb.

Also reading, in between, Danielle Lee's Nightmara. Then lastly, with my kids (as he posts them), Billy Bones by David H. Burton.


----------



## ice-9

Just finished The End of Marking Time by KB author CJ West. Very entertaining read!



Next I think I'll re-read an old favorite, from which my screen name came...


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished Wildwood, it was a very interesting book and it got me thinking about my lifelong friendships. 



And now I am starting to read a book from one of my favorite authors, Kristin Hannah, Winter Garden.


----------



## SidneyW

I'm only about 14% in to The Bohemian Girl, but it picks up where the previous book in the series, The Frightened Man, left off. Seems like it's going to be as good. Victorian mystery with a great protagonist.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Peter Quinn's The Man Who Never Returned - fictional detective searching for the truth about the disappearance of Judge Crater in 1930 - such a good sense of place and time that it felt like non-fiction.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Right now, I'm reading King's Salem's Lot. It's okay, but starts a little slower than his other books....I think out of all of them, The Shining is one of the best. Other than Dumas' Key, which I totally loved.


----------



## Jennybeanses

Right now, I am reading Arlene Radasky's "The Fox." She has been offering it as a free download on Smashwords and her personal website, so being a big lover of Celtic historical fiction, I had to jump on it. So far, it's been interesting.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished the fist five of Zelazny's Amber Chronicles. Freaking amazing read. Not on Kindle, sadly. Had to buy a giant 1200 page tome.


----------



## Indy

I finished Wuthering Heights and Emma.  I am now on break from anything romantic, and reading A Dance of Cloaks.  I like - and can get into the rythym of reading- different styles of language usage.  Like, Shakespeare totally does it for me and even the repetitiousness of Homer didn't scare me off too much.  But I read portions of Emma to my husband in bed and we both about fell off the bed for laughing.  It may turn out that I'm not the biggest fan of the Bronte sisters.


----------



## lolita006

im reading american gods by neil gaiman


----------



## Mel Comley

Just started Libby Hellmann's Set the Night on Fire.

Not clever enough to do a big book cover sorry! lol

Great read though.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished Winter Garden by Kristin Hannah, one of my favorite authors .... loved, loved, loved the book! 



I also read The Soprano State: NJ's Culture of Corruption. I am a born and bred Jersey girl, and by the time I finished this dry dull book I was thoroughly disgusted with the level and history of corruption ... but not at all surprised!



Now back to light reading, lol ... I started The Glory of Green


----------



## Bryan Smith

Fuzzy Navel by J.A. Konrath


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading:


----------



## 13500

Mark Adair said:


> Just finished Nick Hornby's Juliet Naked. Now I'm in the middle of Vicki Lieske's Not What She Seems.
> 
> Mark


How was _Juliet Naked?_ I was thinking of buying that the other day.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm now reading:









I wish I could remember who recommended it on this board, because I'd never heard of it, and it's HILARIOUS! I'm enjoying it so much. I have no idea why this isn't as well known as something like Gentlemen Prefer Blondes, because it's very nearly as funny.
[/quote]

Thank you so much for this recommendation--I'm going to go right now and get it for my Kindle! I love humorous books and adored Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.
Thanks!


----------



## 5711

Just finished *True Grit* by Charles Portis. Loved it. Fantastic read that lives up to the recent hype -- great example of a lead character with a distinctive voice. Did the paperback because the Kindle version is too much. Always wanted to read it and now I can recommend it!


----------



## Amanda Brice

Zoey Dean's "Talent"

Up next is Gemma Halliday's "Viva Las Vegas"

And then "Falling Under" by Gwen Hayes when it releases on March 1.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading *The Confession *by John Grisham.


----------



## AlisonM

"The Wives of Henry Oades" by Johanna Moran. I am about 20% through and its good so far, reminds me of books I have read by Bryce Courtney. My link is for the version available to Australia, it has a different cover for the US version. Don't be fooled by the cover for the US version which makes it look like a romance novel. It definitely is not.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

Downloaded Kipling last night. Never read this one. Loving it.

Does anybody remember that Chuck Jones animated version of Riki Tiki Tavi? Love that, too.


----------



## FictionalWriter

About to read GAME FOR LOVE by Bella Andre. Love pro athlete heroes. Love a good romance.


----------



## DYB

I'm about 50% through "A Game of Thrones." It's really a remarkable book. Great story, beautifully written. The characters are vivid and complex. But I dread turning every page because of what I fear might happen. It's not the good kind of "I can't wait to find out what happens." It's the bad kind of "I'm terrified to see what happens next." I still haven't even gotten to the


Spoiler



beheading


 that I know is coming. 

My favorite character - at least so far - is Jon Snow. With Ned a close second. 

Also, where's the fantasy aspect of it? I assume all the legends they discuss turn out to be true, but 450 pages into it and still nada!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

pretty little liars, first book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished  The People's Treasure by Ed Patterson.

Moving on to one I bought about a year ago:  Holmes on the Range by Steve Hockensmith.

I'd had it in my wishlist and got it when it showed up on Kindle for under $4.


----------



## anguabell

Just finished Julie Child's My Life in France:

The writing is perhaps a little too idiosyncratic here and there but what an interesting description of times and places. I've got a lot of respect for the lady. And her husband.


----------



## spidermanfan

The fantasy part comes in heavily in the second book, just started the third. It is a truly great series.



DYB said:


> I'm about 50% through "A Game of Thrones." It's really a remarkable book. Great story, beautifully written. The characters are vivid and complex. But I dread turning every page because of what I fear might happen. It's not the good kind of "I can't wait to find out what happens." It's the bad kind of "I'm terrified to see what happens next." I still haven't even gotten to the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> beheading
> 
> 
> that I know is coming.
> 
> My favorite character - at least so far - is Jon Snow. With Ned a close second.
> 
> Also, where's the fantasy aspect of it? I assume all the legends they discuss turn out to be true, but 450 pages into it and still nada!


----------



## stormhawk

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Downloaded Kipling last night. Never read this one. Loving it.
> 
> Does anybody remember that Chuck Jones animated version of Riki Tiki Tavi? Love that, too.


With Roddy McDowell as the narrator? I remember that being paired with a version of Mowgli's Brothers. I loved that too.


----------



## drenee

Just started. Hoping to finish by the end of the month.
deb


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just started:



Absolutely love the premise so far.


----------



## VictoriaP

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Does anybody remember that Chuck Jones animated version of Riki Tiki Tavi? Love that, too.


Oh yes! Loved that version!

About 50% through with this one on Kindle (mostly) and iPad, _Medicus_, by Ruth Downie:



I like it--reminds me of Steven Saylor's Gordianus the Finder books, of course, but not as dark (so far). I picked it up while it was free a few weeks ago, but it's been good enough that I'll likely buy the rest of the series.

And a little over half done with my first ever audiobook, _The Stainless Steel Rat Saves the World_, by Harry Harrison, narrated by Phil Gigante:



I've tried audiobooks before, but always of books I'd already read, and my ADHD sabotaged any chance I had of making it through one. This time, it's a book and series I've never looked at, though of course the Stainless Steel Rat series is a classic in the sci-fi genre. I seem to be better able to focus on this, since I don't know what's coming next. And I'm really enjoying listening to this while doing mindless chores around the house so far--enough that I might need to get an Audible subscription just to try a few more!

Need to be done with _Medicus_ this weekend though; the new J.D. Robb, _Treachery in Death_, drops at 12:01 AM Tuesday and I intend to read the whole thing that night, as usual! LOL


----------



## Mrs. K.

The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons. The prose is pretty darn clunky, IMHO, but I can get past that and still enjoy reading this high-quality, moving story. Last night I had to force myself to put it down so I could get enough sleep to go to work. Excellent so far.

Update: Finished today. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

The Hangman's Daughter. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## melissaj323

Just finished A Discovery of Witches by Deborah Harkness. Loved it!


----------



## gates4100

Right now I am reading Water for Elephants, and my next read will be A Dog's Purpose.


----------



## drenee

gates4100 said:


> Right now I am reading Water for Elephants, and my next read will be A Dog's Purpose.


Water for Elephants is one of my favorite books. I have loaned my paperbook to at least 20 people. 
deb


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm the middle of a pbook ARC of:



Very intriguing premise and well written.


----------



## mistyd107

Just Finished :

loved it

will Start:


----------



## Christine Kersey

"The List" by JA Konrath


----------



## hsuthard

I finished Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand last week for the Quasi-Official book club



A fantastic book.

And then read this one last night non-stop:


Can't wait to read #3 coming in April.

I'm thinking of starting Discovery of Witches next.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

"A Brief History From the Founding of the City" by Brian A. Gibbons.


----------



## chipotle

Kathy24, I really need to try a book by Kristin Hannah soon as I think I'd like her.

Just finished Nancy Thayer's Moon Shell Beach which takes place in Nantucket. I hope my library gets more of her books in ebook form soon.



I started reading Home to Harmony (also a library ebook) last night. I'm about halfway done and it is by far the most unusual Harlequin I've ever read. It takes place on a commune in Arizona and the romance is pretty minimal so far. It mainly concerns the heroine's unhappy teenager and life on the commune.



I'm also reading The Perfect Mistress by Victoria Alexandra as a library ebook. I like it but probably half of it could be cut without hurting the story.


----------



## mlewis78

Reading *Mockingjay * (Suzanne Collins -- 3rd in the Hunger Games trilogy).


----------



## caseyf6

I just finished "House Rules" by Jodi Picoult.  Heartbreaking but it does a great job of explaining Aspergers.  

Then raced through "I Am Number Four"-- the movie looked interesting, my older dd found the book at her school and we've both read it.  Not the highest-quality writing (very simplistic, IMO) but the character's voice is believable and the idea is intriguing.  Some good tension.

Now I'm digging into some Kindlebooks I've ignored.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

_The Heretic_ by Joe Nassise. Excellent supernatural thriller so far. He also hangs out here sometimes.


----------



## DougScott

I'm reading  Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue. Kind of what made life is beautiful!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Billy Boyle: A World War II Mystery by James R. Benn. I got it free a while back and am just starting it.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Still reading Roger Smith's electric "Wake Up Dead," great noir with South African seasoning.


----------



## joanne29

I finished Pioneer Woman and loved it, and am still reading Unbroken which is so very good and I do Now What.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Hey, UNBROKEN folks: my mom loved SEABISCUIT, so I gave her UNBROKEN for Christmas. But she is having a hard time getting into it. She says the writing feels different. Does this sound about right? Will it pick up? Should I tell her to stick with it?

In other news, I just finished ACROSS THE UNIVERSE by Beth Revis, and now I am finishing THE BOOK THIEF, which I started nine months ago and hit a wall with. But even after just reading 30 or so pages today, I am re–hooked.

Kristan


----------



## Steve Silkin

Kristan Hoffman said:


> UNBROKEN ... Will it pick up? Should I tell her to stick with it?


i just finished it. she should stick with it. it's a great book.

now i'm reading 'the haunted hotel' by wilkie collins. i've been wanting to read it for years. finally picked it up and i'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## rbrusuelas

Thanks for so many great recommendations.  I just finished Water for Elephants (great read) and just started Unbroken, both from recommendations here.


----------



## AlisonM

Finished "Wives of Henry Oades" and started "Sh*t my dad says". Very funny so far.


----------



## Bryan Smith

The Heroes by Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished THE BOOK THIEF and it was wonderful! I had originally stalled out after 170 pages, and of course, literally the next page is where things really pick up.

Not sure exactly what I'm going to read next… I've got like a dozen samples on my Kindle. I'm sure one of them will appeal to me. 

Kristan


----------



## Tracey

I also just finished The Book Thief and loved it.

Started The Sculptor picked it up free a while back and it had me hooked from the first page!


----------



## Jennybeanses

I just started reading Tree of Life by Elita Daniels. So far, I'm really enjoying it. Classic fantasy, very lyrical.


----------



## Neekeebee

It's rare that I read a book from beginning to end without interrupting it with other books, and even rarer that I finish a book in one day. This one was very hard for me to put down:  *Taroko Gorge* by Jacob Ritari

Part mystery, part drama, it tells about a missing persons case from 4 or 5 different points of view. I love Asian fiction, and the author did a great job of speaking in the voices of characters of 3 different cultures.

Next up is:  *The Long Winter* by Laura Ingalls Wilder

N


----------



## drenee

Neekeebee said:


> Next up is:  *The Long Winter* by Laura Ingalls Wilder
> 
> N


The Laura Ingalls Wilder Little House set is by far my all time favorite comfort reading. I bought boxed sets for my best friend and myself years ago and every so often we reread them. 
deb


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Steve Silkin said:


> now i'm reading 'the haunted hotel' by wilkie collins. i've been wanting to read it for years. finally picked it up and i'm enjoying it so far.


I Love Wilkie Collins! Don't think I've read that one though!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Currently reading Venom of Vipers by KC May


----------



## AnneKAlbert

I'm reading Carola Dunn's MANNA FROM HADES A Cornish Mystery. A little slow at the start, but it's certainly picked up speed by the middle!


----------



## SashaSavage

I am reading an historical romance, Seducing the Heiress by Olivia Drake. Love it!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp

I just finished up Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe, which I loved. Now I'm reading On Beauty by Zadie Smith.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Jeremy C. Shipp said:


> I just finished up Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe, which I loved. Now I'm reading On Beauty by Zadie Smith.


I'd be curious to see what you think of ON BEAUTY. I tried to start it a while back and just couldn't get into it. A few people told me WHITE TEETH and AUTOGRAPH MAN are both better, but of course, those are not the books I own, lol.

Kristan


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will Start


----------



## skyblue

I find myself reading a lot of historical fiction lately. I finished Girl With a Pearl Earring, and Remarkable Creatures by Tracy Chevalier. I am currently reading Nefertiti.


----------



## RachelHowzell

Ender's Game and The Boys from Brazil. I've been trying to finish The Passage but where I am now, I don't like so I'm stalled.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading (and reading, and reading ...) Shogun by James Clavell. The summer I was 14, my whole family read this book -- we only had one copy, so it would keep disappearing as various people wandered off with it. We named our new puppy after a character from book.

I'm so happy to find out that it's just as absorbing now as I remember it being then! A simply fascinating, highly entertaining book.


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp

Kristan, I'm about 50 pages in so far, and while I'm not exactly hooked, I like the characters. On Beauty is more interesting to me than Saturday by Ian McEwan, which I read recently, so that's a plus. 

Rachel--I love Ender's Game.

-Jeremy


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished The Ocean Inside ...



And I am starting Fireflies in December.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started The Book of Air and Shadows by Michael Gruber.


----------



## DYB

Thalia the Muse said:


> I'm reading (and reading, and reading ...) Shogun by James Clavell. The summer I was 14, my whole family read this book -- we only had one copy, so it would keep disappearing as various people wandered off with it. We named our new puppy after a character from book.
> 
> I'm so happy to find out that it's just as absorbing now as I remember it being then! A simply fascinating, highly entertaining book.


This is close to the top of my TBR pile! I don't think I've ever heard anyone say they did not like it.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Thalia, I read Shogun three times if memory serves, twice in my twenties and again in my late thirties. I put it on my Kindle a while ago and plan to read it again before I kick the bucket. Thanks for reminding me! I'm about to dive into Swamplandia.


----------



## Neekeebee

drenee said:


> The Laura Ingalls Wilder Little House set is by far my all time favorite comfort reading. I bought boxed sets for my best friend and myself years ago and every so often we reread them.
> deb


Finished  _The Long Winter_ by Laura Ingalls Wilder, which was excellent, and an appropriate winter read. Think it's cold where you are, do you? 
Moving on to  _By the Shores of Silver Lake_

A couple of years ago, I found the set my parents got for me when I was a kid. I think I only read the first two back then, and didn't really think much of them. But I've been slowly making my way through them (in reverse order, don't ask me why) and I have to say, I just love these books and appreciate them so much more now!

N


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Pretty little liars... been reading it a lot ^^ Even though I started reading it because I couldn't stand having to wait for the next ep in the series I find the book to be a lot more informative, though the series are quite well done.


----------



## Bob Mayer

K2: Life and Death on the World's Most Dangerous Mountain by Ed Viesturs.


----------



## JimC1946

The Legend of the Seahawk by Adele Clagett.


----------



## libbyfh

Just starting Diana Gabaldon's OUTLANDER. I know, I'm probably the only person in the world who hasn't read her. But better late than never.


----------



## drenee

libbyfh said:


> Just starting Diana Gabaldon's OUTLANDER. I know, I'm probably the only person in the world who hasn't read her. But better late than never.


I'm reading Gabaldon's Drums of Autumn. There is a book klub thread for each of the Outlander books here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,36.0.html

deb


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Bob_Mayer said:


> K2: Life and Death on the World's Most Dangerous Mountain by Ed Viesturs.


Oooo, I enjoyed this book. Viesturs is a man who knows what he's talking about and writes well to boot.

I can't seem to settle on a book even though I have many to read. I'm dipping into



4th in my favorite Martha Grimes series with a little girl sleuth, which began with Hotel Paradise in 1997. Mysteries are solved each book but several over-arching puzzles have carried over the life of series.


----------



## Ashley Lynn Willis

I'm reading Out of Time by Monique Martin.  I just got to the part where the gangster vamps show up.  Very, very fun!!!


----------



## libbyfh

drenee said:


> I'm reading Gabaldon's Drums of Autumn. There is a book klub thread for each of the Outlander books here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,36.0.html
> 
> deb


THanks, Deb. Just checked it out. (Sigh...) And now, yet another place to procrastinate....


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

_The Heretic_ by Joe Nassise 
and
_The Crown in the Heather_ by N Gemini Sasson.

Both have been great so far.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thalia the Muse said:


> I'm reading (and reading, and reading ...) Shogun by James Clavell. The summer I was 14, my whole family read this book -- we only had one copy, so it would keep disappearing as various people wandered off with it. We named our new puppy after a character from book.
> 
> I'm so happy to find out that it's just as absorbing now as I remember it being then! A simply fascinating, highly entertaining book.


Yes - another book I want to reread..It was wonderful the first time!


----------



## Ursula Grey

Currently reading, Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay ~ wow! Can't put it down.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished reading Fireflies in December ....



And will be starting Such a Pretty Face.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm supposed to be finishing the latest Wheel of Time book but I made the mistake of putting it down for a few weeks and now I can't remember where I left off. Guess I'll have to start again at the beginning. And if you know how long those books are, you know that means I'm gonna be re-reading several hundred pages.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started Amsterdam 2012 yesterday, but it didn't do a thing for me so I quit at around 15%.

Moved on to Rogue Wave by Maureen Miller which I rather liked. I'm not normally a romance person but there was enough other story to make it enjoyable. Actually finished it in one day!

And I'm about to head to bed and start People of the Book: A Novel which I've had on my Kindle for months so I figure it's about time.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Interred With Their Bones by Jennifer Lee Carrell. I love all things to do with Shakespeare, his plays, his life and times, etc. So I enjoyed the historical aspects and the debate about whether he wrote the plays. But at times the pace felt almost cartoonish and too much like The DaVinci Code. I'll read the next one, because my husband is deep into it now, but I'll be hoping for less frantic action.


----------



## 5711

About a third into the historical mystery _The Empty Mirror_ by J. Sydney Jones. It's set in 1890s Vienna, where the renowned Austrian artist Gustav Klimt is a prime suspect for grisly murders. Good stuff with various historical figures in cameos including Mark Twain, and it's holding up pretty well in comparison to my last read, _True Grit_ -- a tough act to follow.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading _The Door Between_, by Ellery Queen.



Not one of Queen's best, but notable in that only 3 or 4 or his (their) many books are on the Kindle.

I'm enjoying it thoroughly.

Mike


----------



## tim290280

I've started reading a couple of books in anticipation of the Perth Writers Festival in Australia next weekend. Jeff and Leah are presenting and running workshops at the festival, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

I just finished This Side of the Grave, by Jeaniene Frost.  I'm going to start Secrets to Die For by LJ Sellers tonight.  I read Sex Club on Friday night and really enjoyed it so I bought the other 3 Detective Jackson books in the series.


----------



## LQueen

Right now I am reading  "The Help"  by Stockett  ...  She is from my home town and wrote about life as it was when I was growing up...  I am not sure I like the book....  is on the best seller list so someone likes it....  Just finished  "Rickochet" by Sandra Brown... was very good...


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish: 

will start:


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *Mockingjay* last night and have downloaded Nora Ephron's *I Remember Nothing * from NYPL to my Sony. Whoopi Goldberg's book, *Is It Just Me? Or Is it Nuts Out There?*, also came in from the library, so I'll read that next.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm reading Maria Schneider's new Sedona O'Hala mystery Executive Sick Days (A Sedona O'Hala Mystery).


----------



## mayfire

I have just finished _Cutting for Stone _ and am about 75% through _Outlander_...no comparison. _Outlander _ is amusing escape, but Verghese's book is a very worthy read. I'm also reading _A Year in the Life of William Shakespeare 1599_.

Does anybody else read more than one book at a time? I don't always do this, but I'm overlapping book club selections with personal reading. Kindle makes it so easy.

Next up? Book club choice: _Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_
My choice: _Matterhorn_


----------



## planet_janet

I'm currently reading _Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders_ by Vincent Bugliosi. Very disturbing, to say the least, but also extremely fascinating.


----------



## sighdone

Currently reading:

The Salmon Of Doubt by Douglas Adams
Crying With Laughter, Bob Monkhouse's autobiography
End Of The Party by Andrew Rawnsley


----------



## J. Carson Black

I realize - I need to reread SHOGUN!  Talk about a book that stays with you.

Right now I'm going back and reading the Dennis Lehane books I never got to.  Just finished SACRED, and am now reading PRAYERS FOR RAIN.


----------



## Joel Arnold

I'm currently reading *The Black Hills* by Dan Simmons. It's pretty fascinating.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I got a subscription to Asimov's for Christmas. Took a while for the first one to show up, then I got a double issue just a couple weeks later, so I've been rolling through those--good stuff, good introductions to a number of authors I've heard about but hadn't yet checked out.

In the meantime, I won a copy of Electric Velocipede #21/22, which is another 200 pages of weirder sci-fi. Looks like it'll be a little while until I get to touch a novel again.


----------



## AlisonM

Just started "Major Pettigrew's Last Stand" by Helen Simonson.


----------



## Raydad

I'm reading _Norwood_, by Charles Portis. I also like two of his other books, _The Dog of the South_ and _True Grit_.


----------



## ice-9

Just finished The Silence of the Lambs by Thomas Harris



Just starting Hannibal by Thomas Harris


----------



## JRTomlin

I am RE-reading E. M. Forster's novel _Maurice_. 

Edit: But maybe I shouldn't have mentioned it because like quite a few modern classics, it's not available on Kindle. Sorry.


----------



## chefsuzyq

I've read several books lately--How to Bake a Perfect Life-Barbara O'Neal (it was predictable but fast read),
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet-Jamie Ford(I really enjoyed this book, I hated to see it end. I wanted to know more about the characters), and Roseflower Creek-Jackie Lee Miles (I loved this book, once you get used to the style of writing, it's wonderful. The story is told from a 10 yr old girl's perspective).


----------



## ScottLCollins

I'm currently reading The Half Orc Omnibus by David Dalglish (though it's on pause as I broke my kindle and am waiting for the new one to arrive), struggling through The Divine Comedy by Dante and really enjoying Halfway to Heaven by Mark Obmascik.


----------



## Tracey

Still reading The Sculptor - for me I am racing through it and I am absolutely in love with it. It is probably one of the best books I have read in a while. It is a great read if you like crime. I picked it up for free not long ago and will investigate to see whether the author has any more to read 

I also started Charlotte's Web in DTB with my 4 year old last night. It is going to be our bedtime story and is the first time I have read it


----------



## londonwriter

I'm reading Robinson Crusoe at the moment, only because it's a free read - it's suprisingly good and gripping!
Before that, I was reading A Slave Girl's Diary and an interesting History of America. Without a kindle
I would probably never have read these books.


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading Dying for A Date by Cindy Sample, humorous mystery. It's great.


----------



## Buttercup

Just finished The Girl Who Played With Fire and just started Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm reading "Swamplandia," and finding it tougher sledding than I'd expected. Stephen King gave it a rave. Some real sparkle in the prose here and there, so plan to stay with it.


----------



## oddysseus

I know they're OLD, but I just finished The Satanic Verses and Midnight's Children by Salman Rushdie. SV I found less than brilliant considering all the praise heaped upon it and quite disjointed and incoherent at times. The book might have been better served as a series of short stories rather than a novel. MC on the other hand, was worth reading. Basic concept of one person's life as an analogy for an entire nation may not be new but the subtlety and indirectness of mirrored events to fuse one life to that of his country was striking. Although I do think that a multiple POV using more of the other Children would have created a more layered panorama of India and it's one life.

One, two, two more things. Does the author come across as a VASTLY narcissistic mamas' boy to anyone else? 

Seems like his work has deteriorated markedly over the years. Just me?


----------



## Ben White

eastlondonboy said:


> I'm reading Robinson Crusoe at the moment, only because it's a free read - it's suprisingly good and gripping!


Oh yeah, Robinson Crusoe is great  There's a reason it's survived this long as a 'classic'.

I'm reading Tamora Pierce's Keladry books at the moment, just started the second one. So far I'm enjoying them much more than the Alanna books, mostly due to the more developed and interesting characters and the fact that the MC doesn't have cheaty-cheaty magic.


----------



## Aravis60

I started this one last night


----------



## KerylR

I'm reading The Summoner by Layton Green.  I'm quite please at this point, it's very tightly written and the main characters are compelling.  It's also not one of my usual genres (I'm not sure if it's horror or political thriller, yet.) but I'm still having a good time with it.


----------



## DYB

I took a break from "A Game of Thrones" (taking breaks is something I've never done before, but felt the need to take a breather) at about the half-way point.


Spoiler



Tyrion has demanded a duel and Ned is unconscious after being attacked by Jaime's thugs.


 I'm reading "Investing Online for Dummies." It's quite good and the formatting is surprisingly great for a Kindle. All the sidebars and tips and charts are well formatted. They obviously didn't just scan this book and throw it on a Kindle; some effort went into creating the e-document. Well done! I should be done with it in a few days and will resume "Thrones."


----------



## Cuechick

I am reading "Pope Joan" and it is one of the best historical fiction books I've read in a while. It covers a period, the early 800's which is one of the earliest I've read about. Amazing how far in thinking we have come... women were barely higher on the chain then cattle!

Fascinating book!


----------



## Neekeebee

I am currently in the middle of several books and the one I am most looking forward to getting back to reading is 
_After the Prophet: The Epic Story of the Shia-Sunni Split in Islam_ by Lesley Hazleton. I am embarrassed to admit how little history I know, especially of this part of the world, and I love it when I can learn history while reading a good book.

N


----------



## David Wisehart

Just started _The Ferguson Affair_ by Ross MacDonald, recently reissued by Vintage Crime / Black Lizard. It's not one of the Archer novels, but so far I'm really liking it.

David


----------



## RW Bennett

I read Mudbound last year and loved it. All the characters were so believable and real. How far along are you?


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I can't always remember if I've posted things I thought about posting or just thought about it. Anyway...

The Hangman's Daughter. I'm reading it now and totally enjoying it. I had read some of the reviews. They didn't make it sound that great. But I downloaded the sample. It's definitely my type of read. If it continues to be a good read, I will definitely write a review of it on goodreads and Amazon.


----------



## Chloista

Reading Tom Wolfe's "I Am Charlotte Simmons."

Love Tom Wolfe -- have read everything else he has written.


----------



## LauraB

Cuechick said:


> I am reading "Pope Joan" and it is one of the best historical fiction books I've read in a while. It covers a period, the early 800's which is one of the earliest I've read about. Amazing how far in thinking we have come... women were barely higher on the chain then cattle!
> 
> Fascinating book!


I read that 10-15 years ago, it was one of the books that got me interested in historical fiction.


----------



## TimFrost

I'm reading 'Remix' by Lexi Revellian - rock star murder mystery romance.


----------



## ReneAZ

Currently reading "The Case of Jennie Brice" (Mary Rinehart) and enjoying the mystery. (and it's Free!)

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Jennie-Brice-ebook/dp/B000JML2BU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1299250712&sr=1-1

Just finished "Killer" (Stephen Carpenter), a great mystery/thriller, For me, one of those "hard to put down" books! ($2.99)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TZLM3M/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title

I recommend both books.


----------



## Jon Olson

Chloista said:


> Reading Tom Wolfe's "I Am Charlotte Simmons."
> 
> Love Tom Wolfe -- have read everything else he has written.


I loved Tom Wolfe until "A Man in Full," when his "social realism" started to read like nonfiction. Horse-breeding, for instance. I haven't read Charlotte Simmons, but a 70-year-old man writing a college girl's experience didn't draw me.

I just read Bill Bryson's "At Home." His non-fiction, full of historical characters drawn in just a graph or two, was unexpectecly interesting. He's only an amateur historian, maybe that's why.


----------



## stormhawk

I am finally, finally, finally finished A Feast for Crows ... and now I'm mad at George RR for promising the next book within a year ... in 2005!!!! 

I'm hoping that the HBO series prompts the completion of the next three books!


----------



## AnneKAlbert

I just finished Carola Dunn's "Manna From Hades", and am starting "A Colourful Death" which is the second in her Cornish mystery series.


----------



## Adria Townsend

The Book Thief.  I love that it's told from death's perspective.  And death's not a scary character!  It reminds me of German fairy tales, not the Walt Disney versions, but the darker ones.  
J. S.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

J. S. Laurenz said:


> The Book Thief. I love that it's told from death's perspective. And death's not a scary character! It reminds me of German fairy tales, not the Walt Disney versions, but the darker ones.
> J. S.


Oh THE BOOK THIEF! It's funny, the first third was a bit of a slog for me, and I wasn't convinced that the author wasn't just a pretentious windbag... but then it blew up into awesomeness and I fell in love with the last two-thirds. (And I definitely don't think the author is a pretentious windbag.)

Kristan


----------



## Katiereads

I had finished up Pale Demon by Kim Harrision -- which I felt a little raped by at $12!! -- and it was just OK... so I went back to my standard "under $5" rule and picked up a cool $0.99 read, Sands of Time by Bruce Sarte which I *really* enjoyed -- way more than Pale Demon. So, since I enjoyed it so much, just picked up his latest book Towering Pines Volume One Room 509 (long title) which I just started yesterday...

So far so good -- I'm really enjoying the setup and main character... but time shall tell! Definitely a different style from his first book...


----------



## Neekeebee

stormhawk said:


> I am finally, finally, finally finished A Feast for Crows ... and now I'm mad at George RR for promising the next book within a year ... in 2005!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping that the HBO series prompts the completion of the next three books!


They just announced the release date for Book 5: It's supposed to be July 12. I'm hoping hard they don't change it.

N


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished:



and



Both were good - The Memory Palace was a bit better, I thought.

Now starting:


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading The King's Speech by Mark Logue (Lionel Logue's grandson) and Peter Conrad.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

Author Howard Gordon (a head writer on TV's "24') has his first novel, titled Gideon's War (or The Obelisk, in some countries outside US) and I'm pleased to report it has the same breathless pace and multi-strand story elements and terrorist action as that show. Currently reading.


----------



## Jcas

Cuechick said:


> I am reading "Pope Joan" and it is one of the best historical fiction books I've read in a while. It covers a period, the early 800's which is one of the earliest I've read about. Amazing how far in thinking we have come... women were barely higher on the chain then cattle!
> 
> Fascinating book!


Is this available in Kindle edition, doesn't look like it unless i'm missing it.


----------



## drenee

I see the Kindle edition when I click on the link.
deb


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Last Kingdom by Bernard Cornwell.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently reading this and enjoying it so far. The chapters switch back and forth from different character views:


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will Start:

in dtb as it was a gift


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished  "The Killing Floor" - the first   Jack Reacher book by Lee Childs.. very good - I'm looking forward to seeing  how he develops this character through the series.  But now -  I've  just started  "State of the Union"  by  Brad  Thor..need a  "Scott  Horvath"  fix.


----------



## Addie

Finished:
 
I know, I'm probably the last person to read _The Help_.
Really enjoyed it, though. I was working on my DTB of _Les Miserables_, but I got stuck at one part so took a break and read those three books (the first book included both part 1 and part 2). Now I'm going back to _Les Miserables_, and I'm also starting _Lies My Teacher Told Me_.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Currently reading and enjoying









Dawn


----------



## stormhawk

Doctor Who: The Chase (Target Doctor Who Library)

and



and


----------



## Maud Muller

I'm months behind everyone else so I just finished reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I really enjoyed it and downloaded the next one, The Girl Who Played with Fire. Sadly, the pace is much slower and I'm not liking it nearly as much. Lucky the Kindle version of this one was $2.00 cheaper than the first.


----------



## DYB

Eileen Muller said:


> I'm months behind everyone else so I just finished reading The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I really enjoyed it and downloaded the next one, The Girl Who Played with Fire. Sadly, the pace is much slower and I'm not liking it nearly as much. Lucky the Kindle version of this one was $2.00 cheaper than the first.


The pace will pick up! (Wait until Lisbeth starts running.)


----------



## alexisleno

I'm currently reading two books:

Terry Goodkind's Law of Nines

and David J. Guyton's Might Hammer Down, a really good indie fantasy book that I can't seem to put down!


----------



## Tracey

I finished The Sculptor loved it. I downloaded his other book The Impaler and in one night I read about 30%, I think it is even better than the first one.

Bit gory at times so if you don't like shocking stuff probably not for you, but these books have been the best books I have read for a while.


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

Michio Kaku Parallel Worlds...

Acutally, I have all his entire backlist cued up next to my desk. Because I'm doing research. And because I can't stop reading, once I've found a writer that amazes me. Hence, the stack of books around my house competing with cats for dominance.

Just posted over on the Hoarders thread. The first is to admit you have a problem, right?


----------



## AmyJ

I'm reading 'The Angel and the Brown - eyed Boy' by Sandy Nathan. I'm about to the half way point and I love it. It's a sort futuristic holocaust where the two main characters must come together to save their worlds from becoming undone. The plot and character choices are completely fresh and unexpected. I'm amazed by this author's originality.

Here is a link to find it on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Angel-Brown-eyed-Boy-Sandy-Nathan/dp/0976280906


----------



## anguabell

Just about to finish Skinwalker by Faith Hunter, the first in her Jane Yellowrock series. Not my usual cup of tea but I am really enjoying this one. There seem to be this thing about writers from Carolinas - they understand the "technicalities" of what they write about. Food, weapons, cars, motocycles, it all usually sounds just right


----------



## Brian Lindenmuth

I'm currently reading The Thousand by Kevin Guilfoile and an advance copy of The Killer is Dying by James Sallis


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Just started The Select by F. Paul Wilson. Met him at a conference, great guy.


----------



## alexisleno

Amy, I downloaded a sample of that book, it seems really neat!


----------



## Aravis60

I'm reading _The Distant Hours_ by Kate Morton and it is great so far. I had to force myself to put it down so that I could sleep and get some work done.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

The Haunted E-Book, JL Bryan- have not read horror in a long time, but I loved the premise and the sample!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I, Sniper. It's Stephen Hunter's latest Bob Lee Swagger book - or at least the latest one I've got my hands on. I'm enjoying it and keep wondering interesting it would be if Bob Lee and Lee Child's Jack Reacher were on a mission together.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

I'm thinking seriously about getting Neal Stephenson's Quicksilver. I hesitate to spend 10 bucks for an ebook, though.


----------



## stormhawk

David Ross Erickson said:


> I'm thinking seriously about getting Neal Stephenson's Quicksilver. I hesitate to spend 10 bucks for an ebook, though.


Do it, do it, do it!!

Don't think of it as spending $10 on an ebook, think of it as spending $30 for three ... The Baroque Cycle is some challenging reading, but it's awesome.


----------



## JimC1946

Candles in the Window by Karl Larew. College life in the 1950s. A nice nostalgic look at a bygone era.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm reading:










Bought before the idiots at Random House jacked up the price. It's like George Saunders meets Southern Gothic; it might get old before the end, but at the moment I'm captivated.

i'm also reading










as part of my 2011 campaign to diminish the stacks of unread physical books cluttering the house. 14 down, some horrible triple-digit number to go ...


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm now hooked on "Swamplandia" too after a slow start.

Also reading Dave Zeltserman's "Outsourced" in paperback.


----------



## Bunny Hugger

I'm reading LJ Sellers' "Dying for Justice", book 5 of her Detective Jackson series.  They are FANTASTIC books, check them out!


----------



## Klip

I'm not sure if it's even available as an e-book -
But I'm reading Lene Kaaberbol's "Silverhorse" and am enjoying it thoroughly.  At first glance it seems very much standard fantasy fare - "difficult adolescent girl yearns to join exculsive warrior clique who ride silver horses" - complete with "being bullied at training school" etc.

But there are two things which turn it into a great read.

First - the characters live as real people that you can care about, not the paper thin cutouts you so often find in this kind of book.  There is a very compelling theme of the main character learning to take control her own anger which I think anyone who has lived through adolesence will identify with.  

Then - the world building is so convincing.  The history and culture hinted at in the background are so rich and interesting, it adds to the story.  Am about two thirds through, totally hooked and having to tear myself away from it...

Kaaberbol's "Shamer" series was also really, really good.


----------



## easyreader

Just picked LJ Sellers latest while I finish Chasing The Ghost by Bob Mayer.  Both books I found here.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading Jodi Picoult's _Sing You Home_. About 60% through, but still can't decide whether this one falls in the excellent-Picoult or meh-Picoult category. The music is a neat idea, but I gave up listening to the tracks at various points throughout the book the way they are recommended, because it's too distracting.

N


----------



## mlewis78

Finished *The King's Speech* (Mark Logue and Peter Conrad) and started *Last Call: The Rise and Fall of Prohibition* by Daniel Okrent.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Bitten by Sean Michael, great stuff! Also a gay erotica written by a gay man and targeted at gay readers. I wish I could get this good in the future...

and Life from Scratch by Melissa Ford, chick lit built around a blog. Quite nice ^^


----------



## Julie Christensen

I'm reading the Inspector Morse books by Colin Dexter.


----------



## Mrs. K.

J. S. Laurenz said:


> The Book Thief. I love that it's told from death's perspective. And death's not a scary character! It reminds me of German fairy tales, not the Walt Disney versions, but the darker ones.
> J. S.


I read _The Book Thief_ this weekend. Stunning, emotionally overwhelming, and highly recommended. I am now reading a random Harlequin-type romance in order to make myself stop thinking about it.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently 26% into this one and really enjoying it. It's not my normal genre but it is a hoot....love the humor and laugh-out-loud scenes! Looks like I'm gonna be hooked on another series.


----------



## Indy

I finished The Sculptor last week; I think I had picked it up sometime when it was a freebie, not sure.  Anyhow I really liked it, except that I wish crime books didn't have a love angle in there.  To me it detracts from the plot.

Then a couple days ago I finished the American Idol Exposed book and I would like to shoot the ghostwriter, or send him to sit in class forever with my old english teacher from high school.  Even the TITLE is misspelled, and the errors are jarring.  The writing is not very good either, but the dirt that is dished is semi-okay enough, I guess.  I thought that the book would ruin my viewing experience on one of the rare nights I was home to watch the show, but since last night I figured out that it's the terrible singing and people who lie to terrible singers that ruins the experience.

I have no idea what I will read next.  Since the writing was my complaint, it will probably be Shakespeare.


----------



## D.R. Erickson

stormhawk said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!
> 
> Don't think of it as spending $10 on an ebook, think of it as spending $30 for three ... The Baroque Cycle is some challenging reading, but it's awesome.


Okay, Stormhawk, you've pushed me over the edge. Can't wait to dig into a big book. (I was looking into a Peter Hamilton, but remembered reading one of his some years ago and found it incomprehensible. Hoping to have better luck with Stephenson.) Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Should be finishing up today:



Excellent thriller, first of a trilogy (no cliff-hangers, thankfully).

Mike


----------



## BarbraAnnino

I'm always reading 3 books at once. Right now, The Haunted E-book (JL Bryan), Switched (Hocking), and The Select (F. Paul Wilson)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

_The Lies of Locke Lamora_ by Scott Lynch. Really enjoying it.


----------



## EverythingIndie

Right now I'm reading through Needful Things, by Stephen King (one of my favourite authors ). I'm about halfway through, or just over. As soon as I'm finished, I'm going to get started on Chasm City, by Alastair Reynolds. I read Revelation Space in 2008 and loved it, always meant to pick up the rest of the books in the series. I finally got around to it! Itching to give it a good read.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'm reading:


Finally catching up on what everyone else has been saying about this book. Loving it.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Just finished _Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_.

A tale of love and of self-discovery, set in a quintessential English village that's beautifully described. Major Pettigrew is on the surface thoroughly set in his ways, content with a comfortable, albeit somewhat lonely, life, and viewing change with suspicion. It's a life that will never be the same after he invites Jasmina Ali into it.

We see the world, and the man himself, firmly through Major Pettigrew's eyes, which makes it all the more interesting as he gradually gains more and more self-awareness, and is forced into re-examining what he truly values.

That makes it all sound rather heavy, and consciously "worthy", which it most certainly is not. The author has a wonderfully light touch with her characters, and the book is well leavened with humour. People who initially appear almost as stock characters generally turn out to be far more complex and interesting. Until we've spent more time with them, we can no more assume that we really know these people than the Major himself can.

The climax, with its unexpected (to me, at least) villain, contains quite a brilliant mix of the absurd and the truly chilling. And the ending has a satisfying and believable dose of piquancy mixed with its sweetness.


----------



## Tracey

> I finished The Sculptor last week; I think I had picked it up sometime when it was a freebie, not sure. Anyhow I really liked it, except that I wish crime books didn't have a love angle in there. To me it detracts from the plot.


I loved The Sculptor so much I went out and got his other book straight away, The Impaler. The Impaler is a prequel to The Sculptor, so no love angle there 

I didn't mind the love angle, to me it didn't really intrude into the story too much.

I am still plodding away at The Impaler, but am flying through it by my standards, since I only read in bed for an hour at night whilst trying to settle 2 kids down to sleep


----------



## drenee

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Just finished _Major Pettigrew's Last Stand_.


I listened to this one last year. Loved it.
deb


----------



## theraven

Currently, I'm reading


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm finishing up *Silent in the Sanctuary* (#2, Lady Julia Grey) by Deanna Raybourn



Not sure what I'm reading next...


----------



## drenee

Luv, did you get The Lady Julia Grey bundle?
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats

Well, I do have all of the books (just not the bundle).. I just haven't decided if I'm going to read the next one right off or stretch it out a bit more.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

drenee said:


> I listened to this one last year. Loved it.
> deb


I can imagine it making a lovely audiobook. What was the reader like? E.g. male or female; English or not.


----------



## drenee

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I can imagine it making a lovely audiobook. What was the reader like? E.g. male or female; English or not.


Narrated by Peter Altschuler. Definitely English. 
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

To celebrate Read an E-book Week (isn't that every week around here?) I am reading  _Dead Men Don't Lye_ by Tim Myers, a cozy that I got for free from Smashwords. Pretty enjoyable so far.

N


----------



## joanne29

I have finished quite a few good ones recently:







Still reading and love both:





just started:



very interesting


----------



## drenee

Innocent Traitor by Alison Weir.  Audiobook.  
deb


----------



## jsmclean

I just finished Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson...and it was _awesome_


----------



## drenee




----------



## stormhawk

David Ross Erickson said:


> Okay, Stormhawk, you've pushed me over the edge. Can't wait to dig into a big book. (I was looking into a Peter Hamilton, but remembered reading one of his some years ago and found it incomprehensible. Hoping to have better luck with Stephenson.) Thanks for the recommendation.


heh. heh. heh.

I am an enabler.


----------



## pizzachef

I have been enjoying a bunch of classics I never read at 99-cents each.  I read Mary Shelly's Frankenstein, which is not at all what one might expect from watching the movies.  I am not reading Les Miserables, which has wonderful prose but one needs some patience for.


----------



## Warren Meyer

Awesome. One of the best Reachers yet.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm finding this quite enlightening:



Unputdownable in its own way.


----------



## tim290280

Only just started Matt Hilton's book but will have it finished tonight. Fantastic book.









Also beta reading Steven's new book, liking it so far.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm about a quarter way through THE LIGHTNING THIEF, and loving it. I'm going to have to pick up the rest of the series, I think.


----------



## frankh

SCOOP by Evelyn Waugh


----------



## BrettBattles

RUN by Blake Crouch. Scary good!


----------



## William BK.

I just finished "A Picture of Dorian Gray" for the first time.
Now on to B.V. Larson's indie fantasy "Haven Series."
How's that for a shift? 

Also reading "The Secret Life of Bees" at the moment, though not by choice. Not a bad read, though not really my cup of tea (not enough dragons...).


----------



## drenee

I loved the Secret Life of Bees.  Good for you for giving it a try.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Templar Legacy: A Novel

Fairly good so far. . . .waiting to figure out what the twist on the Templar mythology is. . . .I'm still at the set up stage.


----------



## Guest

The Perfect Scandal by Delilah Marvelle ... first try with her.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

"True Believers" by Maria Zannini. I'm generally not a fan of SFR because either the R is annoying or the SF isn't actually there (or, worse, confused with paranormal). So, Maria sent me her book because she's a nice person and I said I'd review it. Page 50 and I'm impressed with her SF aspect. It's very clear she's put a lot of research into the science and it is showing.

I'm waiting to finish the book to when I have a full day to read it, because it's really hard to keep putting down. An excellent sign.


----------



## drenee

The Man in My Basement by Walter Mosley.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I, Sniper the new Stephen Hunter.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Harry Shannon said:


> I, Sniper the new Stephen Hunter.


I believe you'll dig that one, Harry. I enjoyed it. I found Hunter's last couple of books a little road-weary but I, Sniper is a real return to form for the man - in my opinion.


----------



## etexlady

Finished _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks _, next _Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet and just started Columbine by Dave Cullen._


----------



## Amy Corwin

Bab: a Sub-Deb by Mary Roberts Rinehart.
This book is really overlooked and should not be if you like humor. It was written around 1916 and it's the story of a young, 17 year old woman, whoj is chaffing at the bit to be an adult. It's written as a collection of "Themes" by Bab and they are just hilarious.


----------



## egh34

Reading...


----------



## stormhawk

Electronic Galley from netgalley.com


----------



## VioletVal

I'm reading _A Room with a View_ by E. M. Forster. Some of the reviews on Amazon stated that parts of the book are missing on the Kindle edition, so I'm reading a version I got from Project Gutenberg.


----------



## Chris Culver

Inspired by a recent discussion on Kindleboards, I've picked up Lee Child's Jack Reacher series with Running Blind. I'm abouta hundred pages in, and so far so good.


----------



## pixichick

Robert B. Parker, Painted Ladies (its super close to 2011 - so hope that counts!)


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I'm reading My Frankenstein by Michael J Lee.  So good.  It's full of gothic awesomeness


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Last week I read HOLD STILL by Nina LaCour, which is an excellent contemporary YA book about a girl whose best friend commits suicide. Then I started JANE EYRE, which I am still reading. It's a lot slower than I expected, but I just hit the part where she's moving to be the governess for Mr. Rochester, I think, so I'm excited!

Kristan


----------



## Brian Lindenmuth

Currently reading:

A Sickness in the Family by Denise Mina

The Vaults by Toby Ball

The Dead Women of Juarez by Sam Hawken


----------



## Tom Schreck

Stranger in Paradise...by Robert B Parker. A Jesse Stone Mystery. ...and getting sad to know there aren't any more coming...


----------



## LauraB

I, Claudius, by Graves. I'm reading it on my Kindle, but can't find a link for it.


----------



## Bob Mayer

I, Claudius is brilliant.  Every year, my wife and I, rewatch the BBC series.  It never grows old.

Right now, sitting in motel room in Boise, en route to Area 51, re-reading Spear of Destiny to brush up on my knowledge.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I've just started 'The Blighted Troth' by Mirella Patzer and its a great pleasure to read. I believe Patzer is a new author and her writing style keep chiming bells with the likes of Alexandre Dumas. Set in the 1700's and set in New France, its a story about how power trys to come between true love. Its a delightfully relaxing read so far...a very different pace from a lot of romances these days but I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Just downloaded The Cell by Stephen King and Torment….in for a couple of days of immersing in zombies!


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished  "State of the Union" by  Brad  Thor  and  am reading "Rogue Wave" by  Boyd Morrison (one of our own) -very timely and very good..


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I am reading Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley...so good! It almost has a Victoria Holt with a hint of Phyllis Whitney vibe!


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## chipotle

I'm greatly enjoying How to Marry a Marquis - Julia Quinn at her hilarious best.



I'm also reading this cozy mystery about a bread baker in Australia. I read the second book in the series first and I liked it better (so far).



I just started And Then He Kissed Her. I had the ebook on hold at the library for some reason but I don't even recall putting it on hold. LOL



Finally I'm chomping at the bit to start this book. I've read the other two in the series about brothers who host extreme wilderness trips in northern California and I really enjoyed them.


----------



## DYB

etexlady said:


> just started _Columbine_ by Dave Cullen.


A remarkable book; painful to read, but very important.


----------



## joanne29

Finished The Winter of Our Disconnect and loved it. I am still reading Butterfly Garden and started Helter Skelter.


----------



## tim290280

Aside from being almost done with my beta read of Steven L Hawk's new book _Peace Army_, I've been reading a few others recreationally.










and:









All three are great. Hard to imagine two indies matching it with a NYT bestseller, but they do!


----------



## Marguerite

I am reading

It's a great book for the money


----------



## Ann in Arlington

4th of July by James Patterson and Maxine Paetro


----------



## joepr

3 books now;

1. the book thief, I can't seem to put it down.
2. the great design, very interesting by stephen hawkin
3. john dies at the end, I will try a few pages more and if it doesn't get better it is OUT. maybe this is good reading for kids.


----------



## Tina Folsom

Carolyn Jewel's Lord Ruin


----------



## Harry Shannon

Joe R. Lansdale's "Devil Red." I just love this guy's black humor.


----------



## AmyJ

I am Number Four by Pittacus Lore
Here is the link to this book on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/I-Am-Number-Four-ebook/dp/B003SE75ZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300406519&sr=1-1

I'm just starting this read and thus far I am thoroughly enjoying it. It is about aliens (good and bad). The alien MC is on the side of good, of course. The story is a very unique idea. I really enjoy it when authors can recreate stereotypical material in an entirely new and original manner.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will start:


----------



## wolfy

Currently reading in hardback (the only author I still buy every book in hardback from!)

after...a lot......
I have about another 20 books on my list that I have to read before I can even start to think about buying something new!


----------



## kindlec

AmyJ said:


> I am Number Four by Pittacus Lore
> Here is the link to this book on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/I-Am-Number-Four-ebook/dp/B003SE75ZS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300406519&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just starting this read and thus far I am thoroughly enjoying it. It is about aliens (good and bad). The alien MC is on the side of good, of course. The story is a very unique idea. I really enjoy it when authors can recreate stereotypical material in an entirely new and original manner.


Went to look up I am Number Four by Pittacus Lore, looks interesting enough for me to start. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lwherndon

If you enjoy Patrick Rothfuss you might enjoy his newest book. Granted I don't usually pay of $4 for a kindle but given his book is 1000+ pages it comes in as a good price for the size of 3 books! Not to mention that he's a very good writer.

For people that liked Patrick's book, they might also like the following - each are the start of a series (I enjoyed Joshua Palmatier's). Though these are more moderate in length.


----------



## purplepen79

Anne Lamott's _Bird by Bird_ -- best book about writing ever. Charming, honest, and she has the same neuroses I do, so it's a great match.

Patricia McKillip's _In the Forests of Serre_--haunting, poetic fantasy with compelling characters, a reworking of the myth of the firebird. I recently discovered Patricia McKillip and have enjoyed almost everything I've read by her so far.


----------



## anguabell

_The Meaning of Night _ by Michael Cox (as dtb, not availabale on Kindle in the U.S.). I know I am supposed to love it but.... it is a bit slow and tame compared to _Drood_. (I loved Drood. Didn't want it to end.) So I am also rereading Harry Potter (no. 3) to bring some excitement back to my life.
Also going through a large collection of samples on my Kindle but can't find anything to love so far. I just downloaded a few Neil Gaiman's so we'll see...


----------



## Bryan Smith

Cherry Bomb by J.A. Konrath.


----------



## KMA

purplepen79 said:


> Patricia McKillip's _In the Forests of Serre_--haunting, poetic fantasy with compelling characters, a reworking of the myth of the firebird. I recently discovered Patricia McKillip and have enjoyed almost everything I've read by her so far.


I have recently re-discoverd Patricia McKillip after loving her as a teen. If anything, her writing has improved.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just starting



The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane by Katherine Howe.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White




----------



## sarahdalton

Right now I'm reading Delirium by Lauren Oliver on my Kindle and Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier in paper back. I think you always need a paper back at the same time for baths!


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished  *Greatest Knight* by Elizabeth Chadwick, which was free a while back. IMHO, it was much easier to read than Sharon Kay Penman's _Devil's Brood_, which covered about the same period in Henry II's reign, though not from William Marshal's perspective. I will be reading more of Chadwick's books.

N


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's good to hear N   'Cause I got it when it was free too -- but haven't gotten around to reading it yet.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished:


I am now 25% into this one. I really enjoyed the first one, but this one is even better so far:


----------



## JamesGrenton

I'm half way through the Mammoth Book of Extreme Science Fiction. Definitely worth reading. Some of the short stories are excellent.

http://www.amazon.com/Mammoth-Book-Extreme-Science-Fiction/dp/0786717270

Nick Sireau
http://nicksireau.wordpress.com


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm reading T. Jefferson Parker's THE BORDER LORDS, and also Brad Metlzer's fantastic graphic novel, IDENTITY CRISIS.  Next up: DAMAGE, by John Lescroart, FATAL ERROR, by J.A. Jance, CUT TO THE QUICK, by Dianne Emley, and Harry Shannon's ONE OF THE WICKED.  

That's the plan, anyway!


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

I'm reading The Informationist and it's the most compelling story/character I've read in a long time.



L.J.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I just finished reading this book yesterday and I can't begin to tell you what an awesome book it is. The writing in this book just wraps around you and gives you a reading experience you won't forget. Excellent, Excellent book!!


----------



## skyblue

I enjoyed *The Thirteenth Tale*, too. Have you read* The Forgotten Garden* by Kate Morton? It is really good also.


----------



## Bill Talcott

The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant

http://www.amazon.com/Against-Things-Ending-Chronicles-Covenant/dp/039915678X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1300556109&sr=1-2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

PraiseGod13 said:


> I just finished reading this book yesterday and I can't begin to tell you what an awesome book it is. The writing in this book just wraps around you and gives you a reading experience you won't forget. Excellent, Excellent book!!


I agree. . . .it's one of those books that you read slowly because you don't want it to end. . . .



William Talcott said:


> The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Against-Things-Ending-Chronicles-Covenant/dp/039915678X/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1300556109&sr=1-2


I have Volume 2 of the Last Chronicles in hardback on my shelf -- purchased "BK" . . . .I guess I should go read it first. . . . .


----------



## 5711

About halfway into _The Warsaw Anagrams_ by Richard Zimler. An elderly Jew tries to solve the grisly murder of his young nephew from within the Warsaw Ghetto in 1940. It sounds grim and is but it's also compelling after a somewhat slow start. Recommend it so far.


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished  "Rogue Wave" by  Boyd Morrison (a  really  fast read... hang on for quite a ride!) - and  decided its time to jump into a new  series for me -  Daniel Silva's  "The Kill  Artist"


----------



## markbeyer

I'm reading "In America" by Susan Sontag. The story of looking for, and finding, a new life by crossing an ocean and getting to work. We could all learn something about ourselves (and this world) by striking out for new territory when the old becomes oppressive, wasting, and dull.


----------



## drenee

I'm 30% into this book and have to quit for a while. I'm just not happy with it. I think it's a good story, but the characters seem flat and undeveloped, IMHO. 
I think I'll read a library book. 
deb


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished reading these:

I loved this, it was my first Poirot book. I can't wait to read more:


This one I can't really recommend. It was a very long story that never resolved. I guess there will be a sequel/trilogy at some point? 


This was a nice, enjoyable read:


I'm reading this for a book club, but I'm stuck at 82%:


Also zipped through this one, the seventh (?) in the series:


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Agatha Christie's great!

I'm still reading Jane Eyre, and now that I'm past the orphanage chapters, it's so excellent!!

Kristan


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## akw4572

I'm rereading "A Game of Thrones" in preparation for the new mini series coming to HBO in April.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've started on _A. E. van Vogt: Science Fantasy's Icon_.



A profile of A. E. van Vogt, one of science fiction's earliest major writers. Lots of anecdotal material from interviews with van Vogt and his peers. Very interesting so far.

Mike


----------



## RChaffee

Karen Moaning and Nancy Holzner. ....they're really good.....oh my....whats happening to me?


----------



## PraiseGod13

skyblue said:


> I enjoyed *The Thirteenth Tale*, too. Have you read* The Forgotten Garden* by Kate Morton? It is really good also.


I saw that The Forgotten Garden was recommended for those who enjoyed The Thirteenth Tale so I have it on my TBR list. Also recommended was Morton's House at Riverton and The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. Story of my life... read one book... add three more to the TBR list. I'll never run out.... thankfully!!


----------



## skyblue

PraiseGod13 said:


> I saw that The Forgotten Garden was recommended for those who enjoyed The Thirteenth Tale so I have it on my TBR list. Also recommended was Morton's House at Riverton and The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Ruiz Zafon. Story of my life... read one book... add three more to the TBR list. I'll never run out.... thankfully!!


I also read *Kate Morton's* House at Riverton and Distant Hours. The Forgotten Garden was my favorite, then House at Riverton. I figured out The Distant Hours pretty early in the book. A long list is good! I never want to be without a good book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can get the first two for one price with the The Kate Morton Collection. Only really saves a buck over buying the two separately.

I have all 3 on my Kindle. . .guess I should move 'em up my "to be read" list. . . .


----------



## SteveMalley

Lately I've been tearing through the Parker series by Richard Stark and the thrillers of JD Rhoades. Man, does that guy write a page-turner!


----------



## DYB

anguabell said:


> _The Meaning of Night _ by Michael Cox (as dtb, not availabale on Kindle in the U.S.). I know I am supposed to love it but.... it is a bit slow and tame compared to _Drood_. (I loved Drood. Didn't want it to end.)


I read "The Meaning of Night" and loved it (enough to buy the sequel.) But I agree that sometimes it's slow; often Cox takes 3 pages to say something that should have taken half a page. I'm not sure what "tame" means; probably different things to different people. It is very Victorian by design, so there's no explicit sex or graphic violence. Nothing more than Wilkie Collins or Dickens would have included in their books. And those two writers are precisely who Cox was an expert on and was imitating. I thought it was beautifully written and the characters were fascinating. I'm glad I stuck with it; the ending was rewarding.

I haven't read "Drood," but have heard very mixed things.


----------



## emilyward

I'm reading Shatter (The Children of Men).



It's a fantasy novel. I like it a lot so far (about 35% through, I think). It's a long one, and it's free!


----------



## purplepen79

KMA said:


> I have recently re-discoverd Patricia McKillip after loving her as a teen. If anything, her writing has improved.


Isn't she great? Her writing is wonderfully subtle, with such beautiful imagery. I feel like I'm falling into a fairy tale reading her work. I especially love _The Changeling Sea_.

And I'm glad to read good things about _The Forgotten Garden_ here--I just signed up for a local book club, and that's next month's pick. I hadn't heard of it before.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished JANE EYRE and loved it (minus the orphanage chapters, and creepy St. John), and now I'm starting DASH AND LILY'S BOOK OF DARES by Rachel Cohn and David Levithan, the same duo that wrote NICK AND NORA'S INFINITE PLAYLIST.

Kristan


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I'm reading Chris J. Randolph's _Stars Rain Down_. Pretty solid stuff. Also, aliens just started blowing up the Earth, which is another way of saying "I like this."


----------



## Julia444

I just finished HOW TO BE GOOD by Nick Hornby (who wrote ABOUT A BOY, HIGH FIDELITY, FEVER PITCH).

Pretty entertaining--certainly raises a lot of questions about what goodness is and how, in today's world, one can be good and not hypocritical, or even if it is possible.

Julia


----------



## EGranfors

I loved *Pictures of You* (Caroline Leavitt) and just finished *The Weird Sisters.* When I'm not writing, I'm reviewing books.


----------



## Tracey

Just finished The Impaler - loved it!

Just started Secrets of the Tudor Court. So far so good. It is told through the eyes of Mary Howard and shows a totally different aspect of the whole Henry VIII and Anne Boelyn period. I love anything from this period, I am so obsessed with this period that I secretly suspect I lived in that time in a past life lol.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just finished The Hangman's Daughter and started Gargoyle. Wow, what an interesting read. I'm not that far into it and love it already. I can't wait to see where it goes.


----------



## LarryEnright

I am reading All for One by Ryne Douglas Pearson. It's a really fascinating study of a group of 6th graders suspected of murdering a bully classmate. Very, Very good read so far.


----------



## luvmy4brats

PraiseGod13 said:


> I just finished reading this book yesterday and I can't begin to tell you what an awesome book it is. The writing in this book just wraps around you and gives you a reading experience you won't forget. Excellent, Excellent book!!


I read this book a few years ago and I loved it.. I thought that it would be a good book for my daughter to read, but before I got to suggest it to her, it was chosen for a literature class she was taking. She loved it too!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *River Marked* (#6, Mercy Thompson) by _Patricia Briggs_



And I'm starting *Tuesday Tells it Slant* by _Holly Christine_ for the Quasi-Official Reading Game


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Currently reading a TC:



The story of Dennis Rader. Reads like what it is, a bunch of journalists writing a book. I like it.


----------



## Plotspider

Patrick Rothfuss: "The Name of the Wind."  

Darn him for being so good.  I'm learning quite a bit, too, from reading his Kingkiller Chronicles.  

Shake my fist in respectful amazement.  

J. Gullage


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Greatest Knight by Elizabeth Chadwick.

Only through 1 chapter so far so no opinions yet. . . . . .


----------



## anguabell

DYB said:


> I read "The Meaning of Night" and loved it (enough to buy the sequel.) But I agree that sometimes it's slow; often Cox takes 3 pages to say something that should have taken half a page. I'm not sure what "tame" means; probably different things to different people. It is very Victorian by design, so there's no explicit sex or graphic violence. Nothing more than Wilkie Collins or Dickens would have included in their books. And those two writers are precisely who Cox was an expert on and was imitating. I thought it was beautifully written and the characters were fascinating. I'm glad I stuck with it; the ending was rewarding.
> 
> I haven't read "Drood," but have heard very mixed things.


It's not a bad book by any means, just not as good a I was hoping. As I progress through it, I still find the characters bland and mostly uninteresting, as if the author was afraid to really use his imagination, involve them in exciting situations (after the promising beginning) and make them do and feel a bit more. That's what I mean by "tame" - the characters behaving like forcefully domesticated pets of the author rather than being allowed to act. Perhaps the author did not have much ideas about what their actual actions might be - most of his energy seems to be spent on convincing us the book indeed take place in the first half of the 19th century. Yes, he is doing that nicely. This seems to be common misconception that you just take the ingredients of the nineteenth century romantic novel (letters found in a box, a lord, a family lawyer, a few ladies of an easy virtue, a child out of wedlock - or perhaps not, a bit of laudanum), add what you learned from your "historical research" and voila - here is yet another historical novel people would admire for its authenticity. 
But this is most decidedly NOT what Dickens would write. He had to keep his readers entertained - his life depended on it. Of course many of his books haven't survived the tides of time. But take Great Expectations for example. For the purpose of the plot itself, the book can be easily edited down to 1/5. But what a huge amusement park of a book it is! Something is happening all the time. We know whenever Pip tries to indulge in any tedious self-reflection, another horrible or picturesque event is about to hit him over the head. Half of the people are quite mad. We have the magnificent Miss Havisham. And here is Estella - both a victim and an unpredictable perpetrator. (Do we really know how her husband died? I have some serious doubts about the official story). Nothing tame about any of that. Dickens might have been a commercial pulp-fiction writer but he certainly did not lack imagination or ideas.
But I still have a few chapters to go - perhaps it will get better by the end


----------



## Jennybeanses

Finally! I'm starting A Game of Thrones. Only 1 page in and I'm already intrigued.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading an amazing book called Oskaloosa Moon. It was independently published; I didn't know the author or the story but he asked if I'd review it and sent me a print copy. Well, the story is a beautifully told, compassionate tale of a young man born in Iowa in the 50's. He's illegitimate, disfigured, and ostracized by the powers that be in the small town where he grows up. It's a heartbreaking story, but really good.


----------



## drenee

Tracey said:


> Just started Secrets of the Tudor Court. So far so good. It is told through the eyes of Mary Howard and shows a totally different aspect of the whole Henry VIII and Anne Boelyn period. I love anything from this period, I am so obsessed with this period that I secretly suspect I lived in that time in a past life lol.


I read this one a few weeks ago. Loved it. 
deb


----------



## bkworm8it

I'm working my way through the Dresden Files, I'm on book 3. Oh and starting Distant Cousin 5.


----------



## stormhawk

Trying to decide on the second book (I usually read a minimum of two at a time), may end up with


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm finally reading 33 A.D. by David McAfee and LOVING IT!


----------



## Tracey

> Just started Secrets of the Tudor Court. So far so good. It is told through the eyes of Mary Howard and shows a totally different aspect of the whole Henry VIII and Anne Boelyn period. I love anything from this period, I am so obsessed with this period that I secretly suspect I lived in that time in a past life lol.





> I read this one a few weeks ago. Loved it.
> deb


I am loving it to Deb. In 2 nights I am about 30% through, which is quick reading for me


----------



## Cathryn Grant

I'm not technically reading it, since I just finished yesterday, but I can't stop thinking about Room by Emma Donoghue. I started off with a strange irritated fascination with the voice, and then thought it became a little tedious, but by 25% in, I was gripped and couldn't put it down. I've never had that experience with a novel before ...


----------



## Cathryn Grant

LarryEnright said:


> I am reading All for One by Ryne Douglas Pearson. It's a really fascinating study of a group of 6th graders suspected of murdering a bully classmate. Very, Very good read so far.


That sounds intriguing. I'm adding it to my TBR. Thanks.


----------



## naomi_jay

I'm reading The Midnight Hunt by LL Raand - kind of standard urban fantasy fare with a GLBT twist, which I like. The main character is a bit of a matyr over things she really doesn't need to be though, and it's starting to grate.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I discovered the amazing Jill Mansell when Amazon had a special pricing on her really fun novel, Millie's Fling. I just finished Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley (really good/a la Victoria Holt/Phyllis Whitney kind of way!). Since this week is super busy, I wanted a light, fun read with quirky friends--I'm really enjoying Staying At Daisy's by Jill Mansell...


----------



## libbyfh

I just started SARAH'S KEY and I'm having a hard time doing anything but reading.


----------



## PraiseGod13

After commenting that I had read The Thirteenth Tale and absolutely loved it, this one was recommended to me and it's also an excellent/highly recommend book:


----------



## skyblue

PraiseGod13 said:


> After commenting that I had read The Thirteenth Tale and absolutely loved it, this one was recommended to me and it's also an excellent/highly recommend book:


Wasn't it great? I loved *The Forgotten Garden!*


----------



## dnagirl

In the mood for a semi-trashy memoir, so reading


Fairly interesting, but certainly not captivating. Good for mindless entertainment, which is what I need right now.


----------



## Tracey

The Forgotten Garden is one of my all time favourite books. I have The Distant Hours in DTB but haven't read it yet. I wish I could get her books on Kindle but they are just so darned expensive!


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just started reading Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen.


----------



## Colette Duke

I've been reading Gabaldon's An Echo in the Bone for several months on my Kindle (too much political/army stuff in this one for my taste). And Nora Roberts's Black Hills in paperback, which is holding my interest more.


----------



## Chloista

Reading Moonlight Mile by Dennis LeHane.


----------



## ReneAZ

When Darkness Falls (James Grippando).  Very good book, and it was free!  (in 3 parts)


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Tracey said:


> The Forgotten Garden is one of my all time favourite books. I have The Distant Hours in DTB but haven't read it yet. I wish I could get her books on Kindle but they are just so darned expensive!


I just finished the Distant Hours on kindle last week. it took me a while to read it when normally I breeze through stuff - it was a really dense read in a good way. My first book by this author. At the end I found myself thinking about many facets of the book, which I have not done in a long time. I'm looking forward to reading more of her work. I agree, they're expensive on Kindle, but wow, give a TON of enjoyment. I wasn't sure what to try next, but based on your post I'm going to pick up a copy of the Forgotten Garden next.


----------



## LDHesler

Just finished rereading this:










Am currently reading this:










Picked this up the other day:


----------



## AlisonM

Just starting "Wedlock" by Wendy Moore.


----------



## libbyfh

Finished SARAH'S KEY and liked it a lot, despite a somewhat predictable ending. Am now 50 pages into Stella Rimington's AT RISK. The author used to be the head of MI5. So far, so good.


----------



## Alex Owens

I'm reading JA Konrath's The List right now, and so far I'm hooked. It seems to be a fast paced compelling read!


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## JRTomlin

Robert Low is a fantastic writer of historical fiction, not nearly widely enough known in the US in my opinion. I'm reading the last of his Viking series right now. It's call _Prow of the Beast_. Really, really good series for anyone who likes well-researched historical fiction. The horned-helm silly representations of Vikings are so far from what the terrorizing Vikings who swept across much of Europe. This makes a fascinating read. I recommend starting with his _The Whale Road_. (And no, I don't get paid for this announcement.  )


----------



## PraiseGod13

After reading and loving The Thirteenth Tale, The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton was recommended to me. I finished it last night and it was fantastic! It is so beautifully written.... such an incredibly enchanting story that keeps you mesmerized to the very end.... you don't want to miss this book. I must confess that it was just too expensive for my Kindle so I had to borrow it from the library. But, if the price ever comes down, I'm buying it for my Kindle because it's a book I will definitely be reading again.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm re-reading a classic... _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ by Agatha Christie. It reminds me again of why her work continues to sell, even after _90_ !! years.



Mike


----------



## KMA

I'm reading The Name of the Wind right now. While I have always loved fantasy, I'm still surprised at how much I am enjoying this book. Somehow, it brings back the immersive feeling of childhood reading.


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished reading Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen. I think this was one of the best books that I have read in a long time.



Now I am starting Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte as part of the goodreads.com book challenge.


----------



## stormhawk

Vanity Fair, which seems to have stumped the link-maker. Well, not entirely, but I was hoping for an attractive looking cover, but since I don't mean the movie or the magazine, all I have to choose from is a nasty-looking block-letter version, so I passed. 

It's for a buddy read on Goodreads.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Kathy24 said:


> I just finished reading Water For Elephants by Sara Gruen. I think this was one of the best books that I have read in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am starting Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte as part of the goodreads.com book challenge.


Two of my very favorite recent reads.


----------



## Chloista

Finished "Moonlight Mile" by LeHane -- really good!

Currently reading "Radium Halos" -- I started the book yesterday and am now 59% of the way through it.  Very good read; chilling subject.


----------



## hsuthard

jmiked said:


> I'm reading a classic... _The Mysterious Affair at Styles_ by Agatha Christie. It reminds me again of why her work continues to sell, even after _90_ !! years.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Me, too. We read a LOT of the same things, I've noticed!


----------



## Miriam Minger

The Proper Care and Maintenance of Friendship by Lisa Verge Higgins.  Wonderful book!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jaylareads

I am reading the Wingless book series, and I am super addicted! Its a story about a girl who loses her brother and is in a sort of misery I guess.And then meets this guy that has his own set of problems. The book's genre is Paranormal/romance. I don't want to give away everything because this book is fantastic to read, the characters and plot are great. And the endings in the ones I have read so far (3 out of 5 of the books) the endings are cliff hangers! I like that the author has a lot of books written, and that the books are not short, I love the wit and dysfunction. I have always been one for more of the morbid or scary type stories, but this one seems to have a bit of everything in it. I also like how the book leads you to so many different paths, you fall in love with the characters easily. And I also discovered this author has another book that is separate from the series, I believe it is a series too.The thing about this book is how easily it moved me, I had moments of sadness, happiness, parts I laughed out loud at even. I was angry and scared all in one book, these are the kinds of books I love reading! 
One more point I would like to make, I tend to go off the map and look for authors unknown, so if anyone has more suggestion feel free to let me know.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished http://www.amazon.com/The-Psychotic-State-ebook/dp/B001AVC9DY/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_title_1 and really enjoyed it. Right now it's only $3.99. I love disaster stories and this was a good one.


----------



## ScottLCollins

I'm currently reading State of Rebellion: A Pug Connor Novel - Book One (Pug Connor Novels) on my kindle and the hardback version of Halfway to Heaven: My White-knuckled--and Knuckleheaded--Quest for the Rocky Mountain High. Both very good books.


----------



## skyblue

PraiseGod13 said:


> After reading and loving The Thirteenth Tale, The Forgotten Garden by Kate Morton was recommended to me. I finished it last night and it was fantastic! It is so beautifully written.... such an incredibly enchanting story that keeps you mesmerized to the very end.... you don't want to miss this book. I must confess that it was just too expensive for my Kindle so I had to borrow it from the library. But, if the price ever comes down, I'm buying it for my Kindle because it's a book I will definitely be reading again.


I am so glad you liked it! I knew you would!!


----------



## Tom Schreck

I can't get off my Robert B Parker obsession....Blue Screen, A Sunny Randall Mystery


----------



## mistyd107

Will Finish: 

Will Start:


----------



## JM Gellene

What If?: The World's Foremost Military Historians Imagine What Might Have Been, edited by Robert Cowley.  Looking for storyline ideas.


----------



## Tracey

Finished Secrets of the Tudor Court which I just loved

Have started From Dust to Ashes which I am finding very very interesting and really getting into.


----------



## KBisGr8

Tracy, which Secrets of the Tudor Court did you read? There is one by Kate Emerson and one by D.L. Bogdon.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Kate Atkinson's latest.  She explodes my brain.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm enjoying two of Mark Coggins' San Francisco modern noir books - just finished Candy From Strangers and now I'm in Runoff. Great character voice.


----------



## skyblue

I just finished *Rainwater* by Sandra Brown and *Rush Home Road* by Lori Lansens. Both had memorable characters and were enjoyable reads.


----------



## Tracey

> Tracy, which Secrets of the Tudor Court did you read? There is one by Kate Emerson and one by D.L. Bogdon.


The one by DL Bodgon


----------



## Mo

Books on the go right now: re-reading Hitchhiker's Guide, The Somnambulist by Jonathan Barnes, and Evil Space Pirate Jeff and the Final Flight of the Phoenix by our very own Jeremy Alexander.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished Killing  Artist by Daniel  Silva.. love this  guy's writing style.  Lots  of  twists and  turns.    Next will be  Lincoln  Lawyer - I've heard great reviews of the book and the movie.


----------



## Chloista

Reading "The Book Thief."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Chloista said:


> Reading "The Book Thief."


I don't know how far into it you are, but I stalled out at page 170. Picked it up 6 months later and couldn't believe it, but things really pick up on page 171. Lol. (Or thereabouts.) Seriously stick with it, because it's so good and worth it.

Kristan


----------



## leopardgirl314

Matched by Ally Condie.

I'm curious as to how I like it. Most reviews from people with similar tastes tend to be amazing or dreadful.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

leopardgirl314 said:


> Matched by Ally Condie.
> 
> I'm curious as to how I like it. Most reviews from people with similar tastes tend to be amazing or dreadful.


For what it's worth, I was not on either extreme of that scale. Closer to the amazing side, but my main problem was that it was "only" intellectually stimulating to me, not emotionally engaging. ("Only" is in quotes because intellectual stimulation is a great feat!) I found it all interesting and well-written, but I never *felt* anything about it, you know what I mean?

That said, it IS well-written and intellectually engaging, and I enjoyed reading it quite a bit. My *favorite* books are the ones that make me laugh or cry a lot, though.

Kristan


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just started *The Dressmaker of Khair Khana:* Five Sisters, One Remarkable Family, and the Woman Who Risked Everything to Keep Them Safe by _Gayle Tzemach Lemmon_ last night.


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just started *The Dressmaker of Khair Khana:* Five Sisters, One Remarkable Family, and the Woman Who Risked Everything to Keep Them Safe by _Gayle Tzemach Lemmon_ last night.


Please post a review when you are done. I'd be curious to hear what you think.


----------



## LDHesler

Just started "Boneshaker" by Cherie Priest.



I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## Mrs. K.

So far, a very pleasant read!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Dead Zero, a Bob Lee Swagger novel by Stephen Hunter.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am going to be starting this one tonight:


I just finished the 3rd one and am looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished 

The Greatest Knight by Elizabeth Chadwick. I'd gotten it when it was FREE back in February. It was a good historical fiction read. I wonder if she made William Marshall a little too good to be true. Didn't like it well enough to spend money on the subsequent volumes. 

And then started 

Child 44 by Tom Rob Smith. Purchased it ages ago. . . figured it was about time I got to it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm in the midst of _The Poisoned Chocolates Case_, by Anthony Berkeley.



It's considered a Golden Age of Detection classic by some, but I'm finding it to be extremely talky, and probably not my best choice of an introductory Berkeley novel. A detection society tries to solve a murder (with the knowledge of the police), and each of the members does an investigation and presents her/his solution at succeeding meetings. I've already lost track of the original set of facts as presented by the police inspector. Not a good sign.

I think Isaac Asimov was more successful at this idea (the Black Widowers series) by making the solutions much shorter.

Mike


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished Dancing In The Lowcountry by James Villas.



And I am starting The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom for a reading group I belong to.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I'm reading Atlas Shrugged. It'll be a while before I'm reading anything else.


----------



## KMA

Last night, I stayed up too late and read the first 30% of .

Like The Name of the Wind, this is a book that should be read in one (lengthy) sitting.


----------



## MeikMeik

I'm reading Amber Magic (Book 1 of the Haven Series)


----------



## mlewis78

I finished *Last Call - The Rise and Fall of Prohibition *by Daniel Okrent and am about to start *Triangle: The Fire That Changed America* by David Von Drehle. I also read Walter Mondale's memoir, The Good Fight, after I posted that I was starting Last Call. Read Mondale in hardcover (Christmas gift). The book about the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire is for an online book group discussion in a few weeks.


----------



## sharonC

i just read short .99 ebook phoenix by joe lebron...funny, different and witty.


----------



## 5711

Just started _Fever Pitch_ by Nick Hornby. Finally. Hard to believe I've never read it. I was looking for something lighter after finishing a great but grim historical crime novel, _The Warsaw Anagrams_ - I reviewed it over at _Noir Journal_, by the way.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *The Dressmaker of Khair Khana:* Five Sisters, One Remarkable Family, and the Woman Who Risked Everything to Keep Them Safe by _Gayle Tzemach Lemmon_ last night. An amazing look at women's lives during the reign of the Taliban in Afghanistan.



Now I'm reading *The Nazi Officer's Wife* by Edith H. Beer (Links to DTB. Listening to Audible version )


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished:


Loved it, again. It was nice since having been to Africa last year I was able to imagine the scenery so much better this time.

Also read:

I was familiar with the story, but it was still a great read. I'm really enjoying working my way through Agatha Christie.

Working on:

For the book club, it's an interesting story set in a complex setting.


----------



## 13500

Just finished Donna Fasano's _Taking Love in Stride_, which was perfect after the overly laborious but very good _Freedom_ by Franzen.

Just started Maeve Binchy's _Minding Frankie_.


----------



## planet_janet

I am currently reading *Blood Meridian* by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## chilady1

Just started


----------



## cagnes

Reading  & loving it! Listening to audio version of


----------



## mistyd107

about to Finish:

About to Start:


----------



## pateacher

I have just finished _The Invisible Bridge_ by Julie Orringer.
I have just begun _Crooked Letter Crooked Letter_ by Tom Franklin.


----------



## Addie

Finished _Water for Elephants_. Still working my way through _Les Miserables_ (DTB). Going to start the sample of _Please Look After Mom_.


----------



## EGranfors

Finished Shaara's "The Final Battle" and am moving on to "Noah's Wife," by an author who reached out to me through my blog and shewrites.  Cool.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished IF I STAY by Gayle Forman. Simple and moving story about a girl who has to decide whether to live or die after her family is killed in a car accident.

Just started THE THINGS A BROTHER KNOWS by Dana Reinhardt.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I am reading~










~and I blame this forum for making me read more than I ever have in my life. 

Dawn


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I am reading~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~and I blame this forum for making me read more than I ever have in my life.
> 
> Dawn


You're welcome.  Also, I'd love to know what you think of Hocking's work. At some point I want to check her out, but I've got so many books on my nightstand already... Only personal recommendations bump books to the front of the queue, for me.

Kristan


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I just finished Ahab's Wife: Or, The Star-gazer: A Novel (P.S.) which I absolutely loved. I am beginning The Spiritualist: : A Novel. I have loved Megan Chance's other books so am looking forward to this one.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished



DTB link - and loved it although it got a bit too preachy towards the end. For the first 3/4 of the book there wasn't really any mention of God or anything like that and then all of a sudden it got quite preachy, but I just skipped the bits that got a bit too much and it didn't detract too much from the book.

Started



So far OK.


----------



## Addie

Just finished _Please Look After Mom_. Still working on _Les Miserables_ (DTB), of course. I'm not sure what's next for the Kindle, though. I'll start either _Last Call: The Rise and Fall of Prohibition_ or _Punching Out: One Year in a Closing Auto Plant_.


----------



## Krista D. Ball

Where Angels Fear to Trend.

I'm halfway through and loving it!


----------



## Guest

I had never read Abercrombie until I started The Blade Itself the other night.

So far I am struggling with the skipping around.  I like the quality of his writing, but really can't hit my stride with the novel yet.  Back and forth is making me nuts.

Sticking it out.


----------



## TonyI73

Reading Blake Crouch's Abandon.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Just finished Bab: a Sub-Deb by Mary Roberts Rinehart (very funny)
and will be reading Bryant & May off the Rails by Christopher Fowler


----------



## TheGreemSim

Best biography I've read since Anthony Kiedis' Scar Tissue. I love the way it's written, nothing too stylish or clever but still really enjoyable.

​
Surprised I'm enjoying this book as much as I am as I did find it hard to get into at first.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am always reading new info related to my work. There is no day when I don't read unless I am at some special place...


----------



## slpierce

I just finished reading The Lincoln Lawyer by Michael Connelly, which I was going to buy but discovered in my bookshelf from an old library sale.  Anyway, I liked it so much I am trying The Brass Verdict also by Michale Connelly.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished *Dragonflight* (#1, Dragonriders of Pern) by Anne McCaffrey



Getting ready to start *Mermaid:* A Twist on the Classic Tale by Carolyn Turgeon


----------



## LauraB

I just finished I, Claudius. Now reading True Grit.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm reading "I Am A Cat" by Soseki Natsume. Sadly, it's available on Kindle only in the original Japanese. I own the paperback.

http://www.amazon.com/Am-Cat-Three-Volumes-One/dp/080483265X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1302278938&sr=1-1


----------



## Trulte

I read Matthew Reilly's first novel - "Contest". Although I know this is a "slower" story than his Area7 and IceStation, I am pleasantly surprised. It is a pageturner for sure and kept me awake long into yesterday night. Since I have read several of his books, I find this novel action packed and entertaining - even though it's not one of his best. On the other hand, for being his first novel, I think it's brilliant!!


----------



## Colette Duke

I just started _Water for Elephants_ and love it so far.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I laughed my head off at HEADS YOU LOSE! Classic Lisa Lutz--very funny! And the back and forth commentary between the authors at the end of each chapter really worked! (But, Lisa and Dave should just do it already!)


----------



## madpoet

I'm reading the new Dan Wells book - I Don't Want to Kill You, really loved the first two - I Am Not a Serial Killer and Mr. Monster.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I'm reading George R.R. Martin's "A Clash of Kings." Still loving this series so much. Every time I start reading I just lose myself. It's wonderful.


----------



## dixiehellcat

Jennybeanses said:


> I'm reading George R.R. Martin's "A Clash of Kings." Still loving this series so much. Every time I start reading I just lose myself. It's wonderful.


Eee! I just finished that last night! Now reading the next in the line, A Storm of Swords. My first time in Westeros & loving it!


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just finished reading Jane Eyre ....



And I am halfway through reading The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom for a reading group I belong to.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Now reading BACK TO THE MOON by some ex-NASA guy. Pretty decent space thriller.

And here's my Goodreads shelf:
http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/1996153


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just started The Old Miller Place by Gary Peterson. I fancied a change of pace from my usual historical romance.


----------



## stephaniejenkins

_Water for Elephants_ 

Purchased it after seeing the movie trailer and it's great so far!


----------



## bordercollielady

Just  finished  Lincoln Lawyer  by  Michael Connelly.  very good plot.  Now planning to read American Assassin by Vince Flynn after which  I  have  no more  Vince Flynn books to  read... wah!!!!!!


----------



## ScottF

Just finishing *THE AUTOMATIC DETECTIVE*, which is a fairly-decent genre mash-up (pulp mystery with science fiction). Next up? *THE GREAT GATSBY*.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Testarossa by Julie Dolcemaschio. LA police procedural with a conflicted protagonists, an interesting main case and, for those who want a romance with their mystery, plenty of that as well.


----------



## blackcat

Just finished *WORLD WAR Z* and am now reading *ARKFALL*


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I've recently read two books for my book discussion group.

I highly recommend the first, which I round enchanting and very engrossing: 

The second was a little slower-going, but educational:


----------



## beckyj20

I just finished  and now Im starting .


----------



## Marguerite

I just finished this. It was a solid good book.



I just started this


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished THE THINGS A BROTHER KNOWS by Dana Reinhardt. Very good book about a teenage boy trying to understand and help his brother, a young Marine returned from war.

For a complete change of pace, I think I'm going to start SOMETHING BORROWED by Emily Giffin.

Kristan


----------



## garethmottram

*Stephen King - The Talisman*
I'm about 2/3rds of the way through. There are some excellent villains - unhinged and menacing and some great locations both in "our world" and the alternate world called The Territories... I'll certainly try to take the essence of these as inspiration for elements of my writing. A couple of small criticisms so far would be that the pacing slows down too much in places and the protagonist is not very... powerful (yet) and so is always running and avoiding trouble - I want him to kick some baddy butt!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

finished two books today and onto finishing two others and after that I no longer have books lying around that are over 50% read...


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading  & listening to


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

cagnes said:


> Currently reading  & listening to


The Sevenwaters books are my all time favorite!


----------



## cagnes

AnelaBelladonna said:


> The Sevenwaters books are my all time favorite!


I'm loving this series too! My only complaint is that each book seems to be about a new generation & takes place many years later. After reading the 1st book (Daughter of the Forest) I wanted more of Sorcha & Red, then after the 2nd book (Son of the Shadows), I wanted more of Liadan & Bran... guess I'm greedy & not ready to move on!


----------



## djledford

Just finished Darryl Wimberley's King of Colored Town. An engaging journey of a young black girl finding her way in world rife with challenges. The music elements are first-rate and composed as flawlessly as a maestro's composition. A must read for those of you who enjoy any genre. http://www.amazon.com/King-Colored-Town-Darryl-Wimberley/dp/1592641814/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1302546323&sr=1-1


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading a really good science fiction novel called Soul Intent by Dennis Batchelder. This indie book is really well done, and the second in his series.



Debra


----------



## Chloista

Reading "Of Human Bondage" by Somerset Maugham.


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm reading Main Street by Sinclair Lewis.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Richard III  on paper.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

The Stately Home Murder by Catherine Aird.

She has some great turns of phrase in all her books, and this one was no exception. But one line in particular jumped out:

_"If there was anything approaching Natural Selection in troubles it was their tendency to multiply at the wrong time."_


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Just finished The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom ... I'm a fan of antebellum - civil war era southern fiction, and this book did not disappoint me! 



Now I am starting The Art of Racing In The Rain by Garth Stein ... this book reminds me of Marley & Me ...


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

Marguerite said:


> I just finished this. It was a solid good book.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started this


I just started The Art of Racing In The Rain too ...


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I'm reading "Taliesin" by Stephen R. Lawhead.  I'm a sucker for anything Arthurian (comes from growing up with Susan Cooper's "Dark Is Rising" novels and with the musical "Camelot"), and the fall of Atlantis sweetened the deal.

This is my first Lawhead read, though, and I must admit I found the first half rather slow.  It took me three weeks just to get through that part, where I usually tear through a novel of this length in a week or less.  

Now that I've gotten past the middle, the pace has tripled, so now I'm devouring the story.  Still wouldn't say I'll definitely read Book 2, but maybe that'll change by the time I reach The End.


----------



## drenee

. 
Reading this one in anticipation of the new release in June. 
deb


----------



## That one girl

I just started *This Is Where I Leave You* by Jonathan Tropper and *The Hidden Reality* by Brian Greene. I like to read fiction and non-fiction concurrently. So far, both books are equally intriguing.

*This Is Where I Leave You* is full of biting, dark humor, which I like. I hope it doesn't get old, though. I'd like to see them take their father's death a little more seriously at some point.

*The Hidden Reality* is purely to satisfy the science fiction nut in me. I love the idea of a multi-verse so much. Not sure if I believe in it, but I love it nonetheless. Very interesting.

Happy reading, all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Paid in Blood by Mel Odom.

An "NCIS Crime Scene" novel but totally NOT based on the TV show. . . .not a bad story, definite Christian overtones which I find mildly intrusive at times. Kinda drags, though. Nearly finished and I don't anticipate giving it higher than 3 Stars. But it was free (and is currently) so can't complain too much.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished both SOMETHING BORROWED and SOMETHING BLUE. BLUE is even better than BORROWED, if you give it time. I've been in tears the entire past hour. I'm really impressed by Emily Giffin's ability to turn an utterly unlikeable character around.

Not sure what I'm going to read next... Maybe POSSESSION by Elana Johnson.

Kristan


----------



## skyblue

Marguerite said:


> I just finished this. It was a solid good book.
> 
> 
> 
> I just started this


*Marguerite*, I loved the book in your profile pick, so I investigated your recommendation of *The Winter Sea*. I downloaded a sample. Looks like just what I was looking for!


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished The Art of Racing In The Rain by Garth Stein. I really enjoyed reading this book from the dog's perspective. 



And now I am starting The Goodbye Quilt by Susan Wiggs. Susan is one of my favorite authors, and I have been waiting to read her latest book.


----------



## 5711

Finally finishing _Fever Pitch_ by Nick Hornby. Can't believe it's taken me so long (decades!) to get to it. It's funny and heartfelt, and the onslaught of soccer and Arsenal details works fine for this football dork, but I'm surprised it worked so well for so many mainstream readers. In any case, it's a nice break from my usual historical espionage and mystery fiction and nicely coincides with my Portland Timbers FC returning to the top flight of American soccer in MLS. This last part won't make much sense to most of you, but it means a ton to this Portlander! 

Steve
RCTID!


----------



## LauraB

Finished Richard III, now reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows again, after renting the movie last night. As I read I'm finding a lot they left out of the movie that I didn't notice as I watched the movie. It has been so long since I've read the books.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished: 

will Start:


----------



## joanhallhovey

I'm presently reading a book of short stories by the late Patricia Highsmith, titled Eleven.  She's a wonderful writer, though I prefer the books.  They really draw you in and keep you engrossed to the last paragraph.  Dark and lovely. She's a favorite of mine, next to Ruth Rendell.

Joan


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished The Goodbye Quilt by Susan Wiggs



and I am starting This Matter of Marriage by Debbie Macomber


----------



## MaryKingsley

I'm almost done with The Devil's Teardrop by Jeffery Deaver.  Not sure what I'm starting next, but I've got The Informationist by Taylor Stevens.  The protagonist has been compared to Lisbeth Salander from The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.  We'll see.  That's a hard character to beat.


----------



## eldereno

Recently finished:
Loved it!

Last night I read:
A quick read!

Am currently reading:
Wanted to read it before the movie came out. Should finish it soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Even by Andrew Grant.

A new author for me. . .picked the book up a week or so ago when it was only $2.99. Probably would not have tried it at its current price of $7.99. It's actually a little _uneven_ in terms of story and writing, but, overall, I'm enjoying it. I'm about 60% in and, unless it takes a really bad turn, I anticipate rating it at 4 stars.


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished Frances Hodgson Burnett's _The Secret Garden_ and _A Little Princess_, and am wondering why I waited so long to read these books...especially since the copy of _Garden_ my parents got me has been sitting on my bookshelf for as long as I can remember. These books are wonderful! I'm thinking _The Secret Garden_ would be a good book to re-read next spring...or maybe to listen to on audio to hear all the British accents. 

Modified to add links, which are _*not*_ the free Kindle versions...I just liked the pictures.

N


----------



## easyreader

Reading the latest Kate Atkinson.  Simply brilliant writer.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

At long last, BIRD BY BIRD by Anne Lamott.

Kristan


----------



## julieannfelicity

Just treated myself to 'The Voice of the Night' by Dean Koontz. Haven't started it yet, but will tonight once the kiddos are in bed.


----------



## stormhawk

Doctor Who: The Celestial Toymaker (Doctor Who Library) (no cover art available)

Marion Zimmer Bradley's Darkover (short story anthology, didn't come up in linkmaker at all)

still slogging through Vanity Fair.


----------



## LauraB

Just started The Nearest Exit


----------



## ice-9

Finished Least Wanted by Debbi Mack


Started Hannibal Rising by Thomas Harris


----------



## That one girl

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Finished both SOMETHING BORROWED and SOMETHING BLUE. BLUE is even better than BORROWED, if you give it time. I've been in tears the entire past hour. I'm really impressed by Emily Giffin's ability to turn an utterly unlikeable character around.


Thanks for the info! I think I'm going to read those both before I watch the movie. I love tear-jerkers.


----------



## hsuthard

I finally finished this for the March book club, very enjoyable and a good read:



Just listened to this, narrated by Tina Fey. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and learned she graduated from my alma mater AND is almost the exact same age I am to the month:


Now reading and loving:


I'm picturing Matthew McConaghey as Mickey Haller while reading, and it's not a bad thing to do


----------



## Colette Duke

I started reading this the other day, and now I have to buy all Robert Wilson's books. Best SF book I've read in my life.


----------



## mlewis78

hsuthard said:


> Just listened to this, narrated by Tina Fey. I thoroughly enjoyed it, and learned she graduated from my alma mater AND is almost the exact same age I am to the month:


I'm reading this now on my kindle.


----------



## Bailey Bristol

Just finished THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE by Julie Orringer 

I am an eclectic reader, and cross genres wildly, picking up the best and finding myself the richer for it. In the last week I have read two books which have found their permanent place among my lifetime favorites. One is WATER FOR ELEPHANTS, the other is THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE. If you haven't heard of THE INVISIBLE BRIDGE, let me encourage you to check it out. This epic saga traces the Andras Levi family in pre-WWII Hungary. From Andras' experiences as a Jewish architectural student in Paris, through he and his brother's horrifying experiences as conscripted laborers for the Hungarian army, we find hope repeatedly shattered, and repeatedly regained. The love between Andras and fugitive ballerina Klara Hasz is poignantly told in all its joyous and potentially disastrous facets. Orringer's historical accuracy is beautifully couched in flawless pacing and her descriptive voice makes this a compelling and significant read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just because. . . . .


----------



## 13500

I just started "A Discovery of Witches" by Deborah Harkness.


----------



## EGranfors

Just finished "New California Writing," an anthology. Whew, this one makes you think about what writing means to writers.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently reading  _Poorly Made in China_ by Paul Midler. A fascinating look at Chinese manufacturing and business practices that has me thinking repeatedly, "Now _that_ explains it!"

After that, I'll move on to a re-read of  _A Clash of Kings_ by GRRM

N


----------



## Vegas_Asian

starting "THings Fall Apart" for my ENG 232 class when I get a copy. luckily the kindle edition is only 8.99, which is a lot better than the 14.99 for the book in store.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Vegas_Asian said:


> starting "THings Fall Apart" for my ENG 232 class when I get a copy. luckily the kindle edition is only 8.99, which is a lot better than the 14.99 for the book in store.


By Chinua Achebe? I loved that book. I don't think most of my peers did, though... lol.

Kristan


----------



## planet_janet

I just started _House of Prayer No. 2: A Writer's Journey Home_ by Mark Richard.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I finished Wuthering Heights this morning. I enjoyed it much more than I thought I would.

I started back to listening to *The Nazi Officer's Wife*. It's a holocaust memoir. And it's amazing. There's no Kindle version, so I got the audio book from audible.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm going to be finishing up this book while on the treadmill this morning. I have really enjoyed this story...I love the books about Mike Bennett, a cop with 10 adopted kids. These books have humor as well the crime story. I was able to get this when it was offered for free a while back, so that makes it even better!


Then I think I will start:


----------



## Arthur Slade

Loved Hunger Games. One of my fave books of the last few years. I was sweating to death by the end of it...who would live?



Am now devouring:


----------



## prairiesky

I am reading the 4th book of the Outlander series: Drums of Autumn.  I love this series!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just finished Megan Chance's *The Spiritualist* which I loved. Starting Jane Ward's *The Mosaic Artist*, an indie book that comes highly recommended.


----------



## JerseyGirlBookReviews

I just finished A Matter of Marriage by Debbie Macomber ... one of my all-time favorite authors! 



And I am starting The Lincoln Lawyer by Michael Connelly.


----------



## HDJensen

I'm currently reading the first of the Skulduggery Pleasant books by Derek Landy. I love it so far! I'm also reading "Immortal: Love Stories With Bite" which is a collection of short stories that are urban fantasy (mostly vampire stories). I just picked up copies of "Spirit Bound" and "Last Sacrifice" which are part of the Vampire Academy series by Richelle Mead. I don't usually read this many books at once, but there are just so many great ones out right now that I can't resist. This might explain why I'm not getting as much writing done as I should be.


----------



## Laura Ruby

I just finished Franny Billingsley's YA fantasy CHIME, which is lush and strange and romantic and wonderful.



I've got Michael Connelly's Fifth Witness on tap right now; I really liked The Lincoln Lawyer.

Anyone else read a few books at once? I'm also listening -- re-listening? -- to Rick Yancey's The Monstrumologist, which is a fabulous horror novel. (YA, but works well for adults. Also, the Kindle edition has some other guy listed as the author, I have no idea why).



And I'm in the middle of Good Calories, Bad Calories, which is basically a book that examines a hundred years of research into nutrition and health.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I just started "The Baker Street Letters" by Michael Robertson.

2 brothers, lawyers each, wind up leasing the 200 block of Baker Street. In the lease is an agreement to respond to all letters addressed to Sherlock Holmes. Mystery, mayhem and some dead bodies here and there follow. So far it's enjoyable, and it's a nice, brisk read.

There's one prior and one after, but this one centers on missing geologist and the 20 year old letter his then 8 year old daughter sends to Sherlock to help find her dad. The brother who picks up the charge is the scapegrace of the pair and already in hot water with the legal board over a dust up that happens prior to book's opening. The brothers are named Reggie (the responsible one), and Nigel (Described as hapless), so between the dead letter drop, an ancient cold case, and brothers named Reg and Nigel, I felt compelled to pick it up and give it a go.

http://www.amazon.com/Baker-Street-Letters-Michael-Robertson/dp/031253812X#_


----------



## Grace Elliot

Taking a break from my home genre (HR) and reading Cry Wolf by Patricia Briggs. I want to like this book but must admit its a struggle - it just isnt gripping me like I want it to.


----------



## drenee

I'm reading samples.  I have dozens that I need to work through.
deb


----------



## aaronpolson

I got lost on the way to the horror thread... 

But I'm reading:



And loving it.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just finished State of Rebellion by Gordon Ryan. Good action thriller for those who are looking for something to read.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

Will start:


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished this one. I really enjoyed it! I may read more from this author.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Just started "Do the Work" by Stephen Pressfield.


----------



## VKScott

About 40% through this:


----------



## Cindy416

I'm reading _The Hangman's Daughter_. I'm a little more than half finished, and I really like it. In fact, I wish I could forget about cleaning house and cooking for the weekend so that I could sit down and finish my book.


----------



## Jennybeanses

I'm 37% through Storm of Swords by George R.R. Martin and WILL finish it this weekend. Oh yes, I will.

I'm also reading The Last Pendragon by Sarah Woodbury.


----------



## chipotle

Victoria Dahl is an author I have never read before. So far so good!



This is the only book in the Wallflowers Series I haven't read.



And I really need to get started on this one because the library ebook expires in 2 days. I think this is also the only one in the series I haven't read. (I rarely read books in a series in order.)


----------



## JFHilborne

Now reading The Sex Club by LJ Sellers and The Smell Of Gas by Erin O'Riordan


----------



## J.L. McPherson

I am currently reading _Magic Terror_, by Peter Straub. I just finished _World War Z_ for the second time last week, of course both books are amazing, especially WWZ.


----------



## drenee




----------



## luvmy4brats

Just started *Alice I Have Been:* A Novel by _Melanie Benjamin_


----------



## mlewis78

Not sure if I posted this yet. I'm halfway through Shirley MacLaine's short book:



Borrowed brand new hardcover from the public library.


----------



## TylerDylan

KindleGirl said:


> I am about 80% into this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to keep reading the series now or jump off to something else and then come back. I'm loving the series though!


Just started this as well -- enjoying it!


----------



## apbschmitz

A Dream in Polar Fog by Yuri Rytkheu - if you're interested in the people of the north, this is both a great novel and a ton of information about survival in the polar region of Russia.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm going to finish this today:


and then I'm going to start this:


I'm excited to start this one. I love Kristin Hannah's books!


----------



## 5711

Just started _Field Gray_ by Philip Kerr. It's historical crime noir: former Berlin detective Bernie Gunther has to come clean about his role in WWII. I like it so far and it's better than his last one.


----------



## Shayla Kersten

I'm trying to finish Moonstruck by Delilah Devlin and Myla Jackson. My evil day job and writing schedule are seriously hampering my reading time.



It's a paranormal erotic romance. Hot stuff.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished reading Rob Duperre's THE FALL last night. I've moved on to Jim Burkett's DECLARATION OF SURRENDER.


----------



## gina1230

Halfway through Desperate Duchesses by Eloisa James.  This is the 1st book in the Desperate Duchesses series.  Listening to the Audible version of Memory in Death by J. D. Robb.  You can never go wrong with an In Death book.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I've temporarily given up on Cry Wolf by Patricia Briggs (I will go back to it, but its not hitting the spot at the moment) in favour of one of my favourites - The Crimson Petal and the White. Delighted to find it is only GBP 1.24 in the UK. I have previously bought at least 3 DTB copies that I lent to friends and never got back...so this one stays with me on my Kindle.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished this.. and surprisingly it is the only Vince Flynn book I didn't care for that much - guess I'm not much for prequels.



Still trying to decide what next.. maybe this:


----------



## Glen Krisch

Johnny Got His Gun by Trumbo (reread)
Sharp Objects by Gillian Flynn (wow, this is good so far!)


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading _Swamplandia!_ by Karen Russell.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I gave up on Swamplandia, just seemed to take forever to get going. Sad, because it had some great moments.

I'm now reading GONE by Mo Hayder.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I downloaded the sample of Stephen King's Full Dark, No Stars. I finished that, and I'm was ready to buy the ebook version until I saw the price. Now I'm debating the ebook or used hardbook. Hmmm.


----------



## rayhensley

Rereading my fav book


----------



## Jeff

I'm about 75% finished with K.A. Thompson's terrific new book, _The Flipside of Here_. I got hooked reading the Word file while I was helping Thumper with a formatting issue. Just read the sample and you'll be hooked too.

​


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Winterkill by C.J. Box. Lots of action, suspense, conflict, and tension, but some of the senseless brutality seemed overdone and I almost set it aside several times. Maybe it's a gender thing.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Yesterday I finished BIRD BY BIRD by Anne Lamott, which is a great read for any aspiring writer. (The earlier in your journey, the better. You can save yourself a lot of time learning things the hard way if you just listen to her and trust her. Otherwise, you'll be like me, lol.)

Then I started ENTWINED by Heather Dixon. I'm only 44 pages in but already mesmerized by the quality of the writing. It's simple and yet so evocative. Kind of a long book though, so we'll see how the pacing goes.

Kristan


----------



## Cindy416

I just finished _The Hangman's Daughter_ this morning, and am going to read a few chapters in _Outlander,_ followed by _Ceremony in Death_. I think I'll read the first Mitch Rapp book (once I look at a Flynn bibliography so that I can figure out which one it is, as several are in our Amazon.com Kindle account).


----------



## EGranfors

Elizabeth I by Margaret George.  Finished Jean Auel's newest (and last book of Earth's Children). Save yourself the $ and time, it was repetitive if you've read the others.


----------



## Anna Elliott

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Yesterday I finished BIRD BY BIRD by Anne Lamott, which is a great read for any aspiring writer. (The earlier in your journey, the better. You can save yourself a lot of time learning things the hard way if you just listen to her and trust her. Otherwise, you'll be like me, lol.)
> 
> Then I started ENTWINED by Heather Dixon. I'm only 44 pages in but already mesmerized by the quality of the writing. It's simple and yet so evocative. Kind of a long book though, so we'll see how the pacing goes.
> 
> Kristan


I LOVE Bird by Bird! Truly, my very favorite book about writing ever written. And I just started Entwined, too! I love it. Twelve Dancing Princesses is my favorite fairy tale, and I love this retelling.


----------



## MeikMeik

Just finished The Pure by R W Ridley 

Now reading Peony in Love: A Novel by Lisa See


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just finished reading a Canadian police procedural set in BC's Caribou country. Murder in the Chilcotin is a wonderful mystery, which I'll review in a few days.

Debra


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I just finished, "Trapped," by J A Konrath and will be reviewing it at seldovia.gazette.com. Let me just say...wow! What a thriller and the "bad guy?" You'd never suspect...5-stars, had a hard time putting it down. It's a cheap eBook read too~! Thriller fans go for it...


----------



## Gail M Baugniet

This week I'm reading
In Memory of Greed by Al Boudreau and J.L. Jennings
Twenty-Five Years Ago Today by Stacy Juba


----------



## Marta Daniels

Nail Your Novel by Roz Morris and 90 Day Novel by Alan Watt.  Y'all can see what's on my mind, lol!


----------



## vincent287

I'm reading The Big SHort by Michael Lewis and enjoying it immensely. Although it's a non-fiction explanation of the sub-prime mortgage industry meltdown that created the ongoing recession, it focuses on the people who saw the crash coming and either tried to stop it or made a killing off of it. What's most appealing is that Lewis can really explain complex topics in ways that anyone can understand. He's a fantastic storyteller, and this is well worth reading.

Please accept my apologies for recommending yet another outrageously-priced Kindle book, but I am actually reading this and really like it.


----------



## Indy

I'm reading Les Miserables.  I fell hard for The Hunchback years ago and always avoided the author's other works thinking they couldn't possibly live up to the standard.  I'm wrong, of course.  At least I hope I'm wrong, I'm only 10% into it and hooked.  Last week I read Elisha's Bones which was a kindle freebie and still is, it was pretty good; predictable but still a decent read.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Right now I'm reading *Little Bee* by Chris Cleave right now. It's beautifully written.


----------



## LauraB

Indy said:


> I'm reading Les Miserables.


I like this one better than Hunchback of Notre Dame. If you get a good translation it is a wonderful read. I have a sweatshirt that says *Free 24601* . I bought it because i love the book, but when I wear it I get so many comments about it. I didn't think many people would know what it refers to, but they do.


----------



## Cindy416

LauraB said:


> I like this one better than Hunchback of Notre Dame. If you get a good translation it is a wonderful read. I have a sweatshirt that says *Free 24601* . I bought it because i love the book, but when I wear it I get so many comments about it. I didn't think many people would know what it refers to, but they do.


I love _Les Miserables,_ and would definitely get it if I saw your sweatshirt.


----------



## LauraB

Cindy416 said:


> I love _Les Miserables,_ and would definitely get it if I saw your sweatshirt.


I got it from Signals catalog. It is one of the catalogs you can buy things from to support PBS.


----------



## Cindy416

LauraB said:


> I got it from Signals catalog. It is one of the catalogs you can buy things from to support PBS.


Thanks.


----------



## paisanofthedead

This thread........one word, epic


----------



## D/W

Right now I'm reading Twists and Turns - A Red Adept Reviews Collection, a collection of nine short stories, each with a surprising twist. I've read only four of the stories, but it's been an enjoyable read so far!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading Dickens' *A Tale of Two Cities*. Read it in high school. It doesn't seem like a re-read, because I don't remember any of it.


----------



## geoffthomas

This must be a good time and place to tell all that I love this book.


Gertie is one of my favorite authors, so I am predisposed to like her work.
I started to appreciate her writing with her Historical Romances. Because I really like historical novels.

But Gertie also has been writing these little Gems - stories about people told mostly from a female's point-of-view. Most of the stories are in the past - like the beach tale during perhaps World War 2. But most of the time the period really doesn't matter. Other than that Gertie manages to evoke a "feeling" that is just right. Again I would mention the NJ shore tale.

But these are stories about people who have issues - other than how to get past the wyvern in the current World of Warcraft session. They are dealing with other people (how quaint).

So let me discuss these stories:
A Walk In The Woods - Yeah you just gotta read Matthias' story for yourself.

Sweet Savage Charity - I read this novelette before. And I must say that it reminds us what a woman's lot was in the days of the Puritan settlements in the New World. And we meet Charity, who you are just going to love.

Grindel's Tale - There is more waiting in the woods for Megan than just pretty trees.

Only In My Dreams - Another Novelette and one that I had also read before. So re-reading this story was to visit an old friend, because you can't help but like Delia - trust me.

Sir Dragonbreath - An endearing story of two souls meant for each other.

Of Love And War - Now this is the Novelette about the NJ shore that I spoke about in the first paragraphs. You cannot get more "real" than this. And with a surprise ending that will make everyone happy.

A Slice of Life - Now I thought that Delia was my favorite Margaret Lake short fiction character. But now it is Gracie. I would love to describe her change from shy to not-shy. And why. But that is what the story is about. Ms. Lake has crafted another delightful person.

Somehow I think all of these characters are just facets of the author, because she is so delightful herself.

Get the book.
Read it - you WILL enjoy it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished ENTWINED by Heather Dixon, which I thought was a really special, magical book. If anyone has read any Robin McKinley, I think Dixon has the potential to reach that kind of talent and skill. Definitely a cut above your usual YA read.


----------



## planet_janet

Harry Shannon said:


> I gave up on Swamplandia, just seemed to take forever to get going. Sad, because it had some great moments.


It has had a couple of slow points for me, but I was hooked into the story from the beginning. I'm not sure if you read this far, but I just started the chapter where Ava


Spoiler



and the Bird Man head out to find Ossie in the Underworld


. The part that I am struggling with a bit is


Spoiler



how the story is alternating between Ava and Kiwi. I find Kiwi's story to be uninteresting compared to Ava and Ossie's story and it makes the whole thing a bit disjointed for me


. But, I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish:

will Start:


----------



## VujaDe

Susan Lenox:  Her Fall & Rise by David Graham Phillips

It's interesting....and very long.
I'm only about 50% in.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished book three of David Dalglish's Half-Orc series. Moving on to book four at some point today.


----------



## Tracey

I just finished



which was very apt especially with ANZAC Day in my country this week. Loved it. Had some really terrifying moments and some really uplifting moments.

Started:



just picked it out of the 200 odd books I have on my Kindle because I just wanted something random and a bit lighter than what I had read. So far it is really good. Think it is more YA but it is different.


----------



## Indy

LauraB said:


> I like this one better than Hunchback of Notre Dame. If you get a good translation it is a wonderful read. I have a sweatshirt that says *Free 24601* . I bought it because i love the book, but when I wear it I get so many comments about it. I didn't think many people would know what it refers to, but they do.


I'm not far enough in it to get that... although I suspect I know what it is. I'm having to pace myself because it's such an involved, emotional read. I love the weird little tangents where he just goes and takes four years to describe something, yet you don't lose sight totally of whatever the point was. Not many people can do that so well.


----------



## Julie Christensen

I'm reading Take the Monkeys and Run, by Karen Cantwell.  
Just finished Bronx Angel, by Ed Dee.
Next on my list is Xibalba, by Stanley Struble.  This is a paper book.  I'll have to see if it's on Kindle or not.


----------



## jongoff

C.S. Friedman's Magister Trilogy. I'm not technically reading it yet, since the final book doesn't come out until September. I've read the first two, and have been waiting for her latest.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

Finally finished _Taliesin_ by Stephen Lawhead. It was a slow read for me; enjoyable in parts, but not the whole.

Tomorrow I'm starting the "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" graphic novel. Hoping it'll be better than the movie!


----------



## stormhawk

From netgalley.com. A friend of mine recommended it and I'm giving it a shot, even though I despise romances. I'm 20% in and no overt romance so far.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

stormhawk said:


> From netgalley.com. A friend of mine recommended it and I'm giving it a shot, even though I despise romances. I'm 20% in and no overt romance so far.


Oh, she just did a guest post at WriterUnboxed.com and I thought her book sounded interesting. Also, in the comments someone mentioned that there's a free ebook prequel, so I DL-ed that. http://www.amazon.com/The-Abandoned-ebook/dp/B004RQD3J8/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1303912016&sr=1-5

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I have finished reading Antebellum by Jeff Hepple - great!
Jeff is one of our first KB author/members.
His historical novels are fantastic.
Antebellum is his latest. 
It takes the Van Buskirk family into the U.S. civil war.

Here is a link,

follow the link, and get the book.

Just sayin......


----------



## ice-9

Finished Hannibal Rising by Thomas Harris


...While simultaneously taking out a few of the L Ron Hubbard pulps that have been piling up the last few months as a new one was offered for free every couple of weeks...

...While simultaneously nearing completion of Seeds of Destruction: Why the Path to Economic Ruin Runs Through Washington, and How to Reclaim American Prosperity by R. Glenn Hubbard and Peter Navarro, which was offered free for a while when I got it but now is $9.99...


...and just yesterday starting Watchers by Dean Koontz


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished THE SECRET YEAR by Jennifer Hubbard, which is a quiet but solid YA (contemporary).

Now determined to finish A THREAD OF SKY by Deanna Fei, which I started like 6 years ago and then kind of let fall to the side.

Kristan


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Currently reading "The Gathering Storm" by Robert Jordan / Brandon Sanderson and "The Greek Way" by Edith Hamilton. 

-JM


----------



## Ty Johnston

Almost finished with "One Hundred Years of Solitude" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. Took me a little while to get into it, to see what he was doing with the narrative, but eventually I got it and I'm in love with the characters. I think this is going to be one of those novels I hate finishing because the characters feel like old friends.


----------



## MartyS

Recently finished *Predators I Have Known*, great book about the science fiction writer Alan Dean Foster's real life encounters with various predators around the world. If you get this for the iPod/iPad there are video introductions to some chapers with stuff he shot duing his encounters, I got it on the kindle but am tempted to get it for my iPod just to see the videos.

Just finished *Planet Janitor, Custodian of the Stars*. Pretty good Sci-fi, interesting world building, a few plot twists that I guessed were coming but happened differently than I was expecting, several unanswered questions at the end so I hope he is able to make this a series of books.


----------



## KindleGirl

I recently finished this book by Kristin Hannah and it was excellent!!


I am currently reading the newest book in the 'blossom street' series:


----------



## KindleChickie

Currently reading Guardian by a KB author, Elita Daniels and really enjoing it so far.  I am also trying to finish a couple of novels I don't really care for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Road to Grafenwöhr by KindleBoards' own Ed Patterson.

I'm 13% in and and enjoying it quite well so far. . . .


----------



## aaronpolson

I just picked up "8 Pounds" by Chris F. Holm. Great reviews and a great sample.

(Have I mentioned how much I love short stories?)


----------



## kindleworm

On my kindle, I am reading The Shadow and Night by Chris Walley.
I am also reading a dtb, Promise Of The Wolves by Dorothy Hearst.


----------



## Richardcrasta

V.S. Naipaul, sometimes called a writer's writer, who has this knack for summarizing the world in a few sentences.  "The Loss of El Dorado".


----------



## soyfrank

I just finished reading The Book of Want by Daniel Olivas. http://www.amazon.com/Book-Want-Novel-Daniel-Olivas/dp/0816528993 I really liked it -- one of those books I wished wouldn't end.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Water For Elephants.. I LOVED the ending but parts of it were hard to read for this animal lover:



And now I think I want to go back to Deaver's Lincoln Rhyme series. Next one on my list is The Vanished Man:


----------



## MaryKingsley

_50 Ways to Hex Your Lover_ by Linda Wisdom, which I found on Kindle


----------



## Ty Johnston

Okay, finally getting to _33 A.D._ I've had this one for a while but kept putting it off to get through some other things first. Now I'm glad I'm here, because I've had a lot of anticipation about reading this novel. My understanding of the basic plot alone was enough to draw my interest.


----------



## Mike McIntyre

Working on five at the moment:


----------



## Cindy416

darkbow said:


> Okay, finally getting to _33 A.D._ I've had this one for a while but kept putting it off to get through some other things first. Now I'm glad I'm here, because I've had a lot of anticipation about reading this novel. My understanding of the basic plot alone was enough to draw my interest.


That's what drew me to _33 A.D._, too. I loved the book. Hope you do, too. David says that he's now finished the first draft of the sequel, which will be out in June of this year.


----------



## Remi Michaud

I'm reading Tad Williams's Shadowheart, part 3 of his Shadowmarch series. Pretty good but I liked his Green Angel Tower series better.


----------



## anguabell

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Road to Grafenwöhr by KindleBoards' own Ed Patterson.
> 
> I'm 13% in and and enjoying it quite well so far. . . .


I downloaded it when I saw the title in your post Ann. I am about 20% and find it quite fascinating, perhaps because both time and place are not entirely unknown to me. Thanks!


----------



## drenee

I got this one from the library for my Sony. It turned out to be a very good mystery set in 1930. I enjoyed it very much and will be reading more of this author's work.
deb


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Just started reading "Goblin Tales" by Jim C. Hines.

-JM


----------



## billie hinton

I just finished Rebecca Rasmussen's The Bird Sisters, which was terrific, and am now reading MJ Rose's novel The Hypnotist. Very compelling so far.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

Sam I am...just finished Wish List and Saving Rachel by John Locke, and Trapped by J.A. Konrath...


----------



## Colette Duke

bordercollielady said:


> Just finished Water For Elephants.. I LOVED the ending but parts of it were hard to read for this animal lover:


I just finished it too, and I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm currently reading The Sitting Lady Sutra, a police procedural by Kay Stewart set on Vancouver Island. It's a terrific read, particularly for those with a taste for literary mysteries.

Debra


----------



## Reussie Miliardario

I'm reading Matched.

It's a Young Adult sci-fi about a girl living in a government controlled borough where even people's spouses are chosen for them. So far so good. I'm only a third of the way into the novel, but I suspect the tensions of a tantalizing romance developing between the protagonist and a mysterious misfit with penetrating eyes. We will see what happens...


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I just finished reading Tina Fey BossyPants and it was AWESOME! I am also not making dinner for my family because I'm reading The Hunger Games--what took me so long?!!


----------



## Casper Parks

Re-reading Powder River by Ralph Cotton


----------



## annes

I just finished reading "Black Out" by Connie Willis. I love her work, and she does a great job of capturing the look and feel of whatever place and time that she sends her time-traveling historians to experience. This one takes place in London during the Blitz. I think that it could have benefited from some tightening up, but I'm looking forward to reading the conclusion, "All Clear," (as soon as I can pry it from my sister's hands). While I'm waiting, I'm reading "Ray in Reverse," by Daniel Wallace (Big Fish). I'm only about halfway into it, but so far I feel like I'm reading a Philip Roth--love the writing, not so crazy about the main character.


----------



## Tracey

I am reading The 7th Victim - love it so far and didn't realise I had 3 of this guys books on my Kindle lol. Am going to read them all together


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Anabasis, by Xenophon.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished A THREAD OF SKY by Deanna Fei. Now starting THE EYRE AFFAIR by Jasper Fforde.


----------



## LauraB

Finished The Nearest Exit , on kindle. Now reading The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society for a book club.


----------



## Maxx

Currently reading:



I got it for free some time ago.


----------



## kaotickitten

I am currently reading:

It's for the Quasi-Reading book Klub


----------



## KindleGirl

I am currently 35% into this book and enjoying it very much! Can't wait to find out what happens next!


----------



## pegfish

I'm about halfway through THE LOCK ARTIST. I like Hamilton's writing, even though I know nothing about picking locks.


----------



## Colette Duke

Just started . So far (first three chapters) it looks like it'll be a light read. The heroine is coming across as emotionally quite young, but maybe it's because I'm not at all young. The writing is good, so I'm going to read further.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Alright, I asked this question in the Tips & Tricks forum, but I haven't heard back:

Is there any way to get embedded images to show up in email notifications? B/c in this thread and the monthly book recommendations thread, a lot of people use the Link Maker for images, which is great, only I can't see them in my email, so what I end up reading is, "Just finished: . Now onto: . Loved it!" Which is, you know, less than illuminating. 

Anyway, if it can't be done, I'll just keep clicking through, but it would be FABULOUS if someone knew a way of getting those images to come through email.

Thanks!
Kristan


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Alright, I asked this question in the Tips & Tricks forum, but I haven't heard back:
> 
> Is there any way to get embedded images to show up in email notifications? B/c in this thread and the monthly book recommendations thread, a lot of people use the Link Maker for images, which is great, only I can't see them in my email, so what I end up reading is, "Just finished: . Now onto: . Loved it!" Which is, you know, less than illuminating.
> 
> Anyway, if it can't be done, I'll just keep clicking through, but it would be FABULOUS if someone knew a way of getting those images to come through email.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristan


I don't believe so... that's why I always use both the image link and text link when I post what I'm currently reading.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Sigh. I was afraid of that. Rather unfortunate. And it's funny, links don't come through either unless they are "plain" (i.e., http://www.google.com instead of Google).

Ah well.

I just finished THE EYRE AFFAIR by Jasper Fforde, which is a wonderfully imaginative book. Now I'm not sure what to start... I'm considering THE MAZE RUNNER by James Dashner.

Kristan


----------



## jonathanmoeller

"Knights of Dark Renown", by David Gemmell.

It is really good.


----------



## stormhawk

I am _*FINALLY *_done with Vanity Fair. Done. Over. Deleted off the Kindle. DONE.

so now I can read other things. Like this:


----------



## julie sellers

I'm reading "A Sister's Promise" by Karen Lenfestey. I just read she's sold 10000 copies since the first of the year.


----------



## Todd Young

I'm reading The Magus by John Fowles. I've only just started it and don't know if I'll be able to get into it. My brother tells me it's good, but it's a print book and the text is so small. Anyway, I'll keep going for the moment - reading when I should be writing.


----------



## gina1230

I was listening to _First Drop of Crimson_ by Jeaniene Frost when I realized I should be listening to _Halfway to the Grave_ first. I think I'm going to love this series.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Alright, I asked this question in the Tips & Tricks forum, but I haven't heard back:
> 
> Is there any way to get embedded images to show up in email notifications? B/c in this thread and the monthly book recommendations thread, a lot of people use the Link Maker for images, which is great, only I can't see them in my email, so what I end up reading is, "Just finished: . Now onto: . Loved it!" Which is, you know, less than illuminating.
> 
> Anyway, if it can't be done, I'll just keep clicking through, but it would be FABULOUS if someone knew a way of getting those images to come through email.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristan


As far as I know, there isn't, which is a good reminder to everyone (including me) to put the title in text as well as an image link. This also helps for people searching the site for authors or books! Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Harry Shannon

SKIN by UK crime author Mo Hayder in hardcover

Still picking away at Swamplandia, Ballistic by Paul Levine and a couple of others on Kindle


----------



## drenee

The King's Daughter by Christie Dickason. Library book on my Sony. It's okay.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Todd Young said:


> I'm reading The Magus by John Fowles. I've only just started it and don't know if I'll be able to get into it. My brother tells me it's good, but it's a print book and the text is so small. Anyway, I'll keep going for the moment - reading when I should be writing.


The Collector is a great book. I've heard nothing but good things about The Magus and plan to read it one day.

I just finished The Haunted Hotel by Wilkie Collins. Very strange book. Said to be the last thing he wrote while still lucid. (He was an opium addict.) Very strange little commentary at the end. Good mystery. Great explanation of what happened through one of the characters' hallucinatory automatic writing.

Now reading To Kill a Mockingbird. (I'd never read it and avoided seeing the movie until I did.) So far, it's everything its reputation promised.


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm still reading Catch of a Lifetime. It's definitely fluffy, but it's OK for reading at bedtime.


----------



## Daphne

I read Sherlock Holmes so long ago that I've pretty much forgotten the stories. At £0.00 I thought it was time I downloaded this and renewed my acquaintance with the great detective.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm reading "The Intentions of the Earl" by Kindleboard author Rose Gordon. 
It's an unusual Regency romance with a unique angle of georgian society and culture...and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## drenee

American Jezebel: The Uncommon Life of Anne Hutchinson, the Woman who Defied the Puritans.

_[above is the paperback version, Kindle version can be found here: American Jezebel--Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Deb, that sounds really good!  Are you reading the Kindle version?  (Is it lendable  )

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I'm reading it on my Sony from the library.  Sorry.  I don't think it's lendable either.  Although I'm not certain I looked in the right place on Amazon.
Thank you for putting in the Kindle link.  I didn't realize it was the paperback version.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I'll check to see if it's available from my library. (Wasn't sure if you meant to do the paperback link or not, so I left it).

I just finished Mike Hick's thriller Season of the Harvest...


and am trying to decide which of the 73 pages of books on my Kindle 1 that I want to read....

Betsy


----------



## Jon Olson

I'm halfway through Keith Richards' LIFE. Vivid and candid glimpses of a genuinely decadent and brilliant life.


----------



## docnoir

Since I'm reading Roger Smith's great new crime novel DUST DEVILS, I thought I would mention that he has a new interview up at Criminal-E, a blog that highlights great crime e-books.

http://bit.ly/kM16NW


----------



## Ignacio Gimenez Sasieta

Hello!
I´m reading The Hound of Baskerville, one of Conan Doyle´s best novels.
I also write detectives stories for Kindle (in spanish), and I consider Doyle the master of crime´s storie´s writers.

Estoy leyendo El perro de Baskerville, una de las mejores novelas de Conan Doyle.
Yo también escribo novelas de detectives en español para Kindle, y creo que Doyle es un maestro para los escritores de noveles de crímenes.

Ignacio.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> am trying to decide which of the 73 pages of books on my Kindle 1 that I want to read....


I finally decided to read Charlie Huston's _Caught Stealing_:

which I got for free back in Dec 2008 soon after getting my Kindle, but is now $10.99.

Roughly halfway through it....

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107

About to finish "Angry Housewives Eating BonBons" ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!! I've laughed out loud as well as cried my eyes out


will Start "The Flipside of here" by KA Thompson Newest of the Charybdis novels


----------



## gina1230

Just finished listening to Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost (loved it).  Just finished reading DTB version of The Lord Next Door by Gayle Callen.  Next up Haunted in Death by J. D. Robb.


----------



## KindleGirl

Only a few more pages to go in this one (great book and it's only .99)


and I think I will start this one next:


I've heard a lot of good things about Karen White, so I'm looking forward to trying this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Serpent's Tale by Ariana Franklin

This is the sequel to Mistress of the Art of Death which I read BK (Before Kindle). The main character is an Italian woman who had an unusual (even a little unbelievable) upbringing and became the medieval equivalent of a forensic pathologist. As such, she also solves crimes. In the first one it was a bunch of child murders in Cambridge; in this one it's the murder of Henry II's mistress to start with. . .she's not been the only one to end up dead so far, though.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I am discovering for myself why Amanda Hocking is so amazing with SWITCHED and because I already know how amazing Geraldine Brooks is, I am loving her new novel, CALEB'S CROSSING!


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just finished Terri Reid's Loose Ends, fantastic read and now I've just started Linda Prather's The Gifts, great so far.


----------



## Eliz

I just read the ebook Vibrational Passage - loved it. 
I dont know how to post the cover. What I liked about
it was that it was a fast read thriller. 
The last ebook I downloaded
was just as good but it was a longer read (a few too
many boring parts where the writer went on about details 
too much). 
This ebook thing is new to me and I thought
I would hate it but I lOVE IT, plus we save trees.
My Birthday is coming up and Im only asking for ebooks.
Can you please recommend other ebooks that are fast paced thriller?
Cheers Eliz


----------



## beckyj20

I recently finished  and it was good, but not great like the others in the series.

Now I am reading  and  which is kinda confusing, but seems like its going to be really good.


----------



## garethmottram

Finished The Talisman - a couple of really well drawn and haunting characters - Speedy Parker and mad Osmond and the locations are great. Only slight downer for me is a fairly slow pace and wanting the protagonist to be... well more proactive and powerful I think. Still - recommend a read - King's prose is always great.


----------



## newportwa

Just started this today.


----------



## beckyj20

gina1230 said:


> Just finished listening to Halfway to the Grave by Jeaniene Frost (loved it). Just finished reading DTB version of The Lord Next Door by Gayle Callen. Next up Haunted in Death by J. D. Robb.


I LOVE the Night Huntress series!!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

When my spirit is low, I read my own like a bible, gita, guru granth. I am reading "Treasure of Great Spiritual Stories."


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

I am almost finished with _The Forest of Hands and Teeth_ by Carrie Ryan. Absolutely FANTASTIC for lovers of post-apocalyptic, YA, coming-of-age, or zombie lore. This is like Lois Lowry's _The Giver_ meets Suzanne Collins's _The Hunger Games_.

A new favorite.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Currently I'm reading Neal Stephenson's "The Baroque Cycle" on my new Kindle.  I'm loving both the book and the Kindle.


----------



## hsuthard

I just finished Gemma Halliday's Spying in High Heels and liked it enough to read the next in the series, Killer in High Heels. Fun girly cozy mysteries for escaping into. And both were each under $3.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Finished 'To Kill a Mockingbird' and can say its reputation as a must-read American masterpiece is well-deserved. So much happens in every scene, and with so many layers.

Just started "Malcolm" by James Purdy, one of my favorite writers.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

Just started reading This Life is In Your Hands: One Dream, Sixty Acres, and a Family Undone

Very good so far.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Alexander the Great at War, by Ruth Sheppard:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A Stranger in Mayfair by Charles Finch.

I'd gotten a short story by this author free a while back, and it had the first 4 chapters of this title as well. . . .the short was good enough that I was willing to give this a try and I'm enjoying it. It's about an upper class fellow who's a detective and MP in Victorian London. Actually the 4th in a series. . . I'll probably get the first three as well. . . .


----------



## mlewis78

I've started Griftopia by Matt Taibbi. The hardcover came in at the library this week and then the ebook became available through the library last night.


----------



## amiblackwelder

I'm reading:

Spirit Storm by EJ Stevens

Fallen 

Immortalis Carpe Diem (Again)

I've joined the ebook reading contest of 2011 nd the print book reading contest of 2011 and the Shifter reading challenge of 2011.


----------



## Stefanswit

Memoirs of a Geisha, better late than never.


----------



## Victorine

Switched, by Amanda Hocking.


----------



## VictoriaP

Recently finished _Hounded_, by Kevin Hearne; the first book of his Iron Druid trilogy. One big plus is that the three books are being released just one month apart, so there's no long wait:



I found it fast paced and pretty well written, with a few lines that had me laughing out loud. Love his Irish Wolfhound! 

The next one is due out June 7th, so, currently reading...this thread, looking for something new. Never mind the 100 or so TBR's already ON the Kindle...

Also listening to two audiobooks--_Song of the Dragon_ by Tracy Hickman and _The Stainless Steel Rat Returns_ by Harry Harrison. The _Rat_ books have been great for listening to over dinner with my husband; we've made a couple nights a week routine out of it.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

_Shadow's Edge_ by Brent Weeks


----------



## Guy James

Reading the Subtle Knife right now, then on to the Count of Monte Cristo for a reread, and then I'm going to expose myself to a new author--always a fun pursuit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started: 

The Last Secret of the Temple by Paul Sussman. It's been hangin' on my Kindle for nearly 2 years so. . . .


----------



## DYB

Well, I finally finished "A Game of Thrones." Superb book and I will definitely be reading the rest of the series. Though I need a break right now. And I need to read "The Wise Man's Fear" as well, which is massive and will take a while. But in the meantime I'm unwinding with "Jar City" by Arnaldur Indridason. It's a murder mystery/thriller set in Iceland and is the first in a series. So far...I'm not super impressed with Indridason's writing/prose, but the story is moving along.


----------



## VictoriaP

After digging back through this thread last night, I found _Spying in High Heels_ by Gemma Halliday:



Pure fluffy romp of a mystery, but it was fairly well done, and cute enough that I immediately bought the sequel, _Killer in High Heels_. That one had me in stitches! (about 25% complete so far)


----------



## Christine Kersey

_The Scorch Trials_ by James Dashner. It's the second in _The Maze Runner_ trilogy.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am reading a book about the Banditos motorcycle gang.  Horrible, horrible title and I hate even typing it.  It is The Fat Mexican by Alex Cain.  Why in the world the publisher let that one go out is just astonishing.  Hate the title, but interested in some of the first hand information inside.


----------



## Tracey

I just powered through The 7th Victim by Alan Jacobson and immediately started Crush by the same author. I dare say when I finish this one I will go straigh on to Velocity.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am done with reading. I am writing whatever I learned before find something new to read. I am talking more about nonfiction. This doesn't apply to fiction...


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished:



It was very good - as are all the Lincoln Rhyme books..

Now I want to read:



I heard Chris interviewed on the radio last week and this series sounds really interesting.. a vampire working under a bunch of presidents..


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading _The Devil in the White City: A Saga of Magic and Murder at the Fair that Changed America_.


----------



## Lori Devoti

I've been on a cozy mystery kick lately. 
I'm reading Pasta Imperfect right now. http://www.amazon.com/Pasta-Imperfect-Passport-Peril-Mystery/dp/1416598820 The author is local and the series is a lot of fun. If you like cozies I recommend it.


----------



## ldidge

Just finished Water for Elephants and started - In Search of Lucy by Lia Fairchild.


----------



## Maxx

I've been listening to Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand


----------



## brianrowe

I'm finally reading Stephen King's Dark Tower series. I read The Gunslinger earlier this year, which I thought was pretty rambling and mediocre. But I've heard great things about II and III, particularly, so I'm excited to be reading II right now. It's much better than the first one!


----------



## Picatsso

The Lighthouse Inn Mysteries by Tim Myers....1-5.  They were priced well on Amazon.  $7.49 for books 1-3 and $4.99 for books 4-5.

I really enjoyed them for the light reading they were meant to be.  Don't expect incredibly brilliant writing, but a GREAT set of stories to read on vacation when you don't want to have to think very hard.  They were enjoyable.  Predictable, but enjoyable.  A few lame moments, but I got my money's worth.

Anyone else read them?


----------



## Picatsso

Celebrities for Breakfast by Shelly Stout


----------



## DYB

I finished Arnaldur Indridason's "Jar City." Not impressed at all with either Indridason's high-school level writing, shallower than a soap opera character development, or lack of thrill and surprise in the resolution. I will not be reading any more his work, though it is highly rated on amazon. I don't know why.

Up next will be _The First Family: Terror, Extortion, Revenge, Murder, and the Birth of the American Mafia_ by Mike Dash. (Though, of course, we all know there is no such thing as "the mafia," so this book must be complete fiction. And I'm sticking to that!)


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading Bearing False Witness By Merrill Heath and No Limit by Fred Anderson. Both good.


----------



## kurzon

I've just embarked on an end-to-end re-read of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series (having filled in the gaps in my collection with Kindle editions).

Sadly, whoever holds the copyright on a lot of the books is cheerfully charging premium prices for books written in the 1930s, and most of his books haven't quite moved into public domain yet.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Julius Katz stories by Dave Zeltserman, a witty homage to Nero Wolf and other classic cozy tales.


----------



## navythriller

_Slaughterhouse Five_, by Kurt Vonnegut. Actually, it was a re-read, but it's been so long that it felt new again. Amazing book.


----------



## drenee

Cutting For Stone by Abraham Verghese.


----------



## Christine Kersey

I'm reading _Birth Marked_ by Caragh M. O'Brien. So far I'm liking it.


----------



## stormhawk

Under the Dog Star - Sandra Parshall 

Prepublication Galley from netgalley.com


----------



## chilady1

Currently reading:



This is the fourth book in a series about two Philadelphia detectives, Jessica Balzano and Kevin Byrne and I have thoroughly enjoyed all of these books. For those interested, here is the series in order:



The last book: Echo Man is not out in Kindle format yet.


----------



## balaspa

I am currently reading a political thriller-sigh book that was recommended to me called Strange Connections.  It is interesting so far.  And i just downloaded a sea monster book (Jaws was the first novel I really loved, so I have a soft spot for these books) called Leviathan that was highly rated.

I would like to pause and rave, once again, for you thriller, horror fans, about Blake Crouch's "Run."  Never met Blake, and have never spoken to him, but I downloaded this one because it sounded interesting and loved it.  My favorite Kindle download so far.

I plan to read more thrillers and horror stuff throughout the year.


----------



## kCopeseeley

Thanks to the freebie book sale, I just picked up The Weight of Blood by David Dalglish.  It's pretty dark so far, but well written.


----------



## crimescribe

Just finished Nightfall by Stephen Leather. It was a great read. The narrative was fast-paced and full of interesting details about the occult. Highly recommend it.


----------



## 41419

I have a pile of books on New Orleans history and America at the dawn of the 20th century that I am working my way through. And an excellent history of the Banana companies in Central America.

For fiction breaks someone just gave me a small Mark Twain short story collection. Very good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started 


Season Of The Harvest by Michael R. Hicks, who's a member here. Good so far. . . .


----------



## Craig Allen

Just finished reading "The Fall Guy" by Simon Wood.  A quick and fun read.


----------



## 5711

_Cooking with Fernet Branca_ by James Hamilton-Paterson. A comically pompous expat in Tuscany and his expat neighbor get mixed up in various hijinks. It's funny and awkward and hard to pull off as a writer.


----------



## mistyd107

with storms rolling in tonight should be perfect to sit down anfd finish the flipside of here by KA Thompson


will Start:Rainwater by Sandra Brown


----------



## eldereno

Finished 

FINALLY starting 

Am anxious to see if I love the series as much as many have here!


----------



## lpking

In non-fiction, starting Gladwell's _What the Dog Saw_, about a third of the way through _A Billion Wicked Thoughts_. Really need to get around to Steven Pressfield's _Do the Work_. Should finish Seth Godin's _Poke the Box_.

In fiction, just finished the novella introduction of Moses Siregar's _The Black God's War_ (owe him a note on that), started Patricia McLinn's _Hoops_.


----------



## Cardinal

I finally finished The Sword of Shannara. This took me a long time to get through because I have not had a lot of time to read lately.


I am now returning to the Vlad Taltos series and reading Dzur; so far, I really like it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Current read is:



It's a pastiche of Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series. I'm enjoying it, but the name similarities of some of the characters keep popping me out of the story.

Mike


----------



## crimescribe

I'm reading the US edition of Sugar and Spice by Saffina Desforges. It's very good so far but there's a part in the narrative where she actually repeats a paragraph in the early going that threw me off a little bit. Still, other than that, it's a nice read so far.


----------



## EGranfors

A visit from the Goon Squad, Jennifer Egan (80s music scene in fiction)  love it!

Also ordered a self-pub this morning via goodreads--a self pub forum that encourages members to choose one self-pub this week.  Cool idea.


----------



## wm ollie

just started Run by Blake Crouch

http://www.amazon.com/Run-ebook/dp/B004PGNF0W

how are you guys posting the covers/links?


----------



## LauraB

wm ollie, here you go.



I used the link-Maker, it is under the quick reply box. In the 1st drop down box I selected "kindle store", the the 2nd drop down box I typed in the title. Then I went to make an image link, copy it, then paste into this post.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Indy

Discworld!  Just finished Mort and will start Sourcery tomorrow.  I'm late to that game, but it's all good.  I have been reading little passages aloud to my hubby who doesn't read, and he's about ready to borrow my kindle for it.  (He doesn't read is kind of an old joke, since he now goes to bed almost every night reading sandman graphic novels... I'll have him onto books without pictures in no time!)

So since I'm thinking ahead, I can't decide which one of us keeps the K2 and who gets the new one.  I think I should get the new one since I will have to use the KB-enabled pressure cooker and risk life and limb just to fix dinner, eventually.  Hm.  And if there is that big a risk about it then maybe I should get a really nice cover too.  

Edit: I haven't mentioned to my dearest yet that there are 30 novels in the series and it's going to be over $200 by the time I read them all...


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman

I'm reading a non-fiction book by an author I saw on the Daily Show the other night. It's Area 51 by Annie Jacobson. It actually seems interesting. Apparently she interviewed a number of people who have worked there. the punchline is that in 1951 Josef Stalin built a flying saucer and sent it to Nevada to make the US think it was under attack from outer space!

I know! How can I not read that!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm just getting ready to start:


----------



## Vanessa K. Wright

I'm reading The Mortal Instruments 4: City of Fallen Angels by Cassandra Clare. I'm enjoying it so far, but actually, I think I prefer her new Clockwork Angel series to the Mortal Instruments series.


----------



## ginaf20697

Well I TRIED to start The Witch's Daughter that I got from the library but the type is so minuscule I don't even want to be bothered anymore.


----------



## DYB

I just finished Mike Dash's "The First Family: Terror, Extortion, Revenge, Murder, and the Birth of the American Mafia" about the first mob family in America at the turn of the last century. Fascinating read. All these mafiosi - vicious and self-righteous - died either violently or destitute and alone. Seems hardly to have been worth the effort they put into climbing to the top and staying there.

And I just started David Peace's "The Red Riding Quartet: 1974."


----------



## slpierce

I am reading 10th Anniversary by James Patterson.  I'm about 2/3rds through and have started skimming.  Man, what happened to JP?  His books are so awful lately.  I quit buying years ago.  Now I get them from the library every once in a while to see if anything has changed.  Apparently not.  The dialogue is forced and ridiculous.  Has he lost touch with reality or something.
This is the 10th Women's Murder Club so I do have to see how it ends


----------



## TheTimeBaroness

I just finished reading Cruise Quarters by Cara Bertoia. This is a fun read, perfect for the beach, or... a cruise, of course! Lots of humor and plenty of romance![http://www.amazon.com/Cruise-Quarters-Novel-Casinos-ebook/dp/B004NIFUUU]


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just beginning 

Dark Road to Darjeeling by Deanna Raybourn. 4th of the series. . . .starting out as good as the others so far. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Roy Finch

I'm currently reading A Visit From The Goon Squad by Jennifer Egan.  Interesting writing with a non-linear timeline and several POV changes (even has some second person), but I don't know if I really like the book.


----------



## 41419

I was reading _A Bend In The River_ by VS Naipaul, but I was finding it slow going, so I have shelved it for a while and got stuck into a Mark Twain short story collection. Enjoying it.


----------



## mistyd107

Should finish Rainwater by Sandra Brown 

Will start Spying in high heels by Gemma Halliday


----------



## drenee

Russian Winter by Daphne Kalotay.


I finished this book today. Magnificent!!


----------



## Carmellitas_pen_has_power

I am reading Tess Gerritsen's The Bone Garden. Just started yesterday.


----------



## lpking

Just finished Hoops by Patricia McLinn. It's an older romance, the rights for which have reverted to her, so she's republished it. It was a freebie elsewhere when I downloaded it, but I'd say it's probably worth the $2.99 Amazon price to "Harlequin American-style" romance junkies.

Working on the first chapter of Gladwell's _What the Dog Saw: And Other Adventures_ -- interesting!

Finished _A Billion Wicked Thoughts_ -- I highly recommend it to psychology junkies and people who were puzzled and dismayed by that old favourite (?!) _Men are from Mars, Women are from Venus_.


----------



## ldidge

Just finished: In Search of Lucy by Lia Fairchild

Reading Now: The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished this. It was really good!



Now reading


----------



## stormhawk

At 10% completed, I'm underwhelmed.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

stormhawk said:


> At 10% completed, I'm underwhelmed.


After 100% of the book, I still felt that way...


----------



## Julia444

I'm reading HELL IS EMPTY by Craig Johnson (http://www.amazon.com/Hell-Empty-Walt-Longmire-Mystery/dp/0670022772) after which I will be reading my very first Jo Nesbo novel, called THE REDBREAST (http://www.amazon.com/Redbreast-Jo-Nesbo/dp/006113399X).

I'm looking forward to both a Walt Longmire mystery and my first Harry Hole mystery.

Julia


----------



## Marguerite

I finished 


It was really good so now I am reading this sequel

The Desert Spear


----------



## Cindy416

I'm finally getting around to reading "Outlander." Am at 29%, and I have a feeling it's going to get good.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to recommend http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Futurological_Congress by Stanislaw Lem. Really inventive and fun to read


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I have just finished a free book off kindle called, Spore, which was shockingly good. I am reading Amanda & Emily mysteries with my nieces, but another free kindle read called... The Silver Ring.


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm reading 2 books at the moment:

Terry Brook's Elves of Cintra
Harry Turtledove's Opening Atlantis

Patrick Rothfuss' A Wise Man's Fear is probably next (I've had it sitting around for a while).


----------



## drenee

Russian Winter by Daphne Kalotay.  
Very good.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington

He Who Fears the Wolf by Karin Fossum.

Though I'm actually reading it in paper. . . .


----------



## lpking

Still working on Gladwell What the Dog Saw (in hardcover) and about 40% through



which is ... hmmmm ... okay.


----------



## stormhawk

For one of my assorted goodreads bookclubs.


----------



## derek alvah

I'm reading Warlock by Michael Scott. It's the newest (5th) book in The Immortal Nicholas Flamel series.


----------



## samanthawarren

I'm doing the 2011 ABC Indie challenge, so most of my reading this year has consisted of indie books. Next on the list is _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ by David McAfee (currently free for Kindle).


----------



## AlisonM

Finally started Water for Elephants. It has been unavailable to Australian readers for ages in the Amazon store so I have had a long wait.


----------



## libbyfh

FInished Rebecca Cantrell's A TRACE OF SMOKE. Lovely read. Right up my alley, too... pre WW2 in Germany. 

Now reading Michael Wiley's A BAD NIGHTS SLEEP, Val Maarten's A GIFT OF JOY, and JA Jance's new book. 

Nothing like being eclectic.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Heartstone, by C.J. Sansom. I really liked his previous Matthew Shardlake books, so I have high hopes for this one.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just started this one yesterday and I am 25% into it....very good so far...it's part of the Jack Daniels series.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished:



Interesting read.. guess I'm not a big supernatural fan - but I liked it enough to read Farnworth's sequel - The President's Vampire.

Later: Changed my mind and dove into this instead:


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading a really good mystery set in Vancouver, BC, called She Demons by Donald J Hauka. The protagonist is an Ino-Canadian crime reporter with a teenaged son who gives him headaches. It's a fun, intelligent, contemporary whodunit.



Debra


----------



## lpking

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I'm reading a really good mystery set in Vancouver, BC, called She Demons by Donald J Hauka. The protagonist is an Ino-Canadian crime reporter with a teenaged son who gives him headaches. It's a fun, intelligent, contemporary whodunit.
> 
> 
> 
> Debra


I love hometown books, Debra! Thanks for that!


----------



## ice-9

Just finished Food Rules: An Eater's Manual by Michael Pollan



Just starting The Horror Of The Shade (Trilogy Of The Void) by Peter Meredith


----------



## EliRey

Still getting through my stack of Nicholas Sparks. Few things about his writing style that I find distracting but other than that great stories! 

Hey Derek Alvah off the subject here. I noticed you're a Hangover fan by the pic. Have you seen Bridesmaids? Just saw it today. Pretty much the female version of Hangover and flippin HILARIOUS!!! 

Okok sorry everyone else continue with the topic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yesterday I finished  The Strange Case of Finley Jayne by Kady Cross. Short novel steampunk thriller-ish. I think it's a free prequel and I enjoyed it enough that I will probably get the novel coming out tomorrow by the same author . . . .

Then I started  Concerto by Sandra Miller which was really good. . . .nearly 5 star. Romantic suspense set in a symphony orchestra. Well written, engrossing story. . .actually finished it in one sitting which I rarely do. Well, I rarely have time to just sit and read for 5 hours straight! 

Not sure what comes next, but need to finish the paper book I'm also reading, He Who Fears the Wolf by Karin Fossum.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yesterday I finished  The Strange Case of Finley Jayne by Kady Cross. Short novel steampunk thriller-ish. I think it's a free prequel and I enjoyed it enough that I will probably get the novel coming out tomorrow by the same author . . . .


I read that last week and felt the same way. Although I've got some other books ahead in the queue, so while I want to read the novel, I'm not in a rush to get it.

After that I read 13 LITTLE BLUE ENVELOPES by Maureen Johnson (another e-freebie as a limited-time promotion for its sequel, THE LAST LITTLE BLUE ENVELOPE) and now I'm onto THE LOVE GODDESS' COOKING SCHOOL (in print).

Kristan


----------



## spex.kowalski

The Farmer's Daughter by Jim Harrison
Everyman by Philip Roth


----------



## Flash Rex

70% through House of Sand and Fog.  Possibly The Black Dahlia next.


----------



## Amia Lacey

Freakonomics.  The first one!


----------



## Dave_White

Currently reading Anthony Neil Smith's YELLOW MEDICINE.  It's fantastic so far.  After that I'm going to check out Neil Gaiman's AMERICAN GODS.  I'm sticking wtih the Neils.

-Dave


----------



## jherrick

Right now, it's _The Long Way Home _ by Robin Pilcher.


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

I'm on Nicci French binge. I've read all of them and reread every couple of years or so.  Mind candy!


----------



## Colin Taber

Amia Lacey said:


> Freakonomics. The first one!


It's supposed to be quite good!


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

re-reads of the Wheel Of Time series in preparation for the new book, re-read of "a song of Ice and Fire" series in preparation for that new book in July. Currently I am struggling through the first book of Shadowmarch. I want to re-read the Memory, Sorrow and Thorn series by Tad Williams.

Only new book I have bought that I have not read Yet is "A Girl Born Of Smoke" and I can't wait to read it.

This has been the year for re-reads it seems.


----------



## Guest

Micheal Jecks' "King's Gold", a medieval murder mystery. I've been following the series, and (to avoid giving anything away) he's just reached the end of the tyranny in Britain. Turbulant and fascinating times.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish Gemma Halliday's "Spying in high heels" and start book 2 in the series "Killer in high heels"


----------



## drenee




----------



## derek alvah

KindleGirl said:


> I just started this one yesterday and I am 25% into it....very good so far...it's part of the Jack Daniels series.


Read the whole series and enjoyed them all. Funny characters. But man...you DO NOT want to be her boyfriend.



EliRey said:


> Hey Derek Alvah off the subject here. I noticed you're a Hangover fan by the pic. Have you seen Bridesmaids? Just saw it today. Pretty much the female version of Hangover and flippin HILARIOUS!!!


Hope to see it and Hangover 2 on Friday.


----------



## 5711

_The Quest for Anna Klein_ by Thomas H. Cook. It's an historical espionage thriller about a rookie American attempt to stop WWII by assassinating Hitler, as told by the protagonist Danforth in 2001. It's an ARC for a review; the book's out this month.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm now reading _The Paris Wife_ by Paula McLain.


----------



## KindleChickie

I am reading Rumple.  It is a steampunk (?) retelling of the faerie tale Rumplestillskin.  Kinda cute.

After this I will start Wes Crave: the man and his nightmare.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Picked up a YA romance from Amazon's Sunshine Deals yesterday. PERFECT CHEMISTRY by Simone Elkeles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started  The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson.


----------



## KindleGirl

I read this yesterday while waiting on a book club choice:

 Cute short story.

Now I'm trying to decide between

OR
 for my book club read.


----------



## EGranfors

Faith, Jennifer Haigh. Amazing writer but the publisher really messed up the ink on some pages.


----------



## drenee

I am not reading this book, but I loved the title. 
deb


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

I have just finished



Moving on to



Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Just finished


Starting

I was in London last month, and went to the Paddington Bear kiosk at Paddington Station. Michael Bond is now 85, lives around the corner from the station. When will I ever grow up?


----------



## Colette Duke

I just started _Crystal Rain_ by Tobias S. Buckell. I've only read three chapters, but I'm enjoying it quite a lot. It's one of those debut novels that, you can just tell, the author has put his whole heart into and slaved over each word to make it the best thing he's ever written. Even at the beginning, it feels . . . mature.


----------



## lpking

Thanks to MichelleR's recommendation, I'm now reading



She's right: it's hilarious. Not as good as Christopher Moore, and there are some typographical issues and the odd sentence that makes me go, "Hmmm..." but it's laugh-out-loud funny, though more than irreverent.


----------



## Jane917

I am reading 

and just finished listening to 

I will definately listen to more Lisa Gardener mysteries.


----------



## StormyKnights

"The King of Tahirah" by Angela Rhodes and "Shadows Edge" by Brent Weeks--Both are awesome!!


----------



## Mother Beaver

Doc: A Novel is a beautifully written book about Doc Holliday pre-Tombstone. It explains how he met and became friends with Wyatt and Morgan. This is NOT the iconic alcoholic, psychotic gunslinger, but a Southern gentleman who is stricken with TB and is granted a season of something like happiness.


----------



## ogzy97

Just started Mediterranean Summer by David Shalleck.


----------



## chilady1

mistyd107 said:


> will finish Gemma Halliday's "Spying in high heels" and start book 2 in the series "Killer in high heels"


I really loved this series. Enjoy!


----------



## mscld

Everything Susan Mallery! She's my fav right now. Before her -- Lisa Lutz. If you haven't read The Spellman Files series, you are missing out...


----------



## tim290280

Just finished The Dead Woman by David McAfee. Great read.









Also I have been reading The Boys by Garth Ennis and The Witchblade series. Aussie readers forum is having a graphic novels month.


----------



## Julia444

THE HELP, by Kathryn Stockett.  I never would have picked this up on my own, but my book club chose it, and I must admit it was a fantastic book.

Julia


----------



## wm ollie

Run by Blake Crouch, good but not great


----------



## Craig Allen

The Extinct, by Victor Methos

Essentially, it is a book about a rampaging monster in India.  Interestingly, there are whole chapters of the book that have nothing to do with the creature in question but are entirely about the back story of the characters involved.  Normally, this would bore a reader who expected more creature and less character development, but Methos pulls it off really well.  And the creature attacks were portrayed very well.  Overall, it's a good read.


----------



## mlewis78

Just finished *Unbroken* by Laura Hillebrand and have started *The Paris Wife: A Novel *by Paula McLain. *Unbroken *was wonderful, although I think


Spoiler



she spread out the after-WWII consequences out into too much writing. I wanted to know what happened to everyone, but she overdid it and took a long time to come to the essential things I wanted to know. Some of the post-WWII part was very well written, however.


.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished AS LONG AS WE BOTH SHALL LIVE by Lurlene McDaniel, which has a cheesy cover and looks like a formula romance, but is actually about a teen girl with a brain tumor who falls in love with a fellow patient. I quite enjoyed it.

Now I'm reading MESSAGE FROM AN UNKNOWN CHINESE MOTHER by Xinran, which is heartbreaking but (IMO) important. It's nonfiction about a bunch of different women's experiences in China, having to abandon or abort (or kill after birth) their baby girls b/c of the longstanding cultural preference for sons, as well as the One Child and land distribution policies that make sons more valuable.


----------



## Laura Lond

Ravenshade by C.S. Marks, the third book of an amazing fantasy trilogy. I loved it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished Michael Connelly's THE OVERLOOK last night, and I've moved on to THE NARROWS. Interesting story right now. I love Connelly's Harry Bosch character.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Last night, Jon Acuff, who writes the very funny blog "Stuff Christians Like" spoke at much church. He recently wrote a book called "Quitters," a story of how to make your dream job a reality. I downloaded to Kindle last night ... very interested to read his thoughts.


----------



## mikelewis

I've just started Matter by Iain M Banks.

It is the first of his Culture novels that I've read for a while, and I'd forgotten how involved they can be.

I'm enjoying it but struggling a little at the beginning as he introduces alien character after alien character...

But, With Banks I know he'll pull it all together at the end.

I think that makes a difference with an author you trust, you know that it is worth sticking with them.


Mike


----------



## Flash Rex

Julia444 said:


> THE HELP, by Kathryn Stockett. I never would have picked this up on my own, but my book club chose it, and I must admit it was a fantastic book.
> 
> Julia


I didn't think The Help was going to be my cup of tea either but I liked it too.

Flash


----------



## KindleChickie

Samson's Lovely Mortal by Tina Folsom.  It was free.  But lord help me, I bought the next in the series.


----------



## LauraB

I finished Wicked , and am now reading In the Garden of Beasts , by Erik Larson. I have it checked out from the library and am reading it on my Sony pocket reader. Wicked was checked out as well, sort of glad I didn't spend $12.99 on that one. It was ok, but not a really good read for me. I'm less than 1% in on Larson's book, so no opinion yet.


----------



## Joseph.Garraty

mikelewis said:


> I've just started Matter by Iain M Banks.
> 
> It is the first of his Culture novels that I've read for a while, and I'd forgotten how involved they can be.
> 
> I'm enjoying it but struggling a little at the beginning as he introduces alien character after alien character...
> 
> But, With Banks I know he'll pull it all together at the end.
> 
> I think that makes a difference with an author you trust, you know that it is worth sticking with them.
> 
> Mike


I had a rough time with Matter, but Surface Detail is great--one of his best in a long time.


----------



## gina1230

I just finished listening to Born in Death by J. D. Robb.  Another great In Death book.


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished this today:



And will change genera for awhile - been wanting to read this for quite awhile:


----------



## amiblackwelder

I just finish reading something every week.

Just finished Darkness Becomes Her -great!
Now onto Linger, Momentum, Spirit Storm, Strange Angels.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've just started my second Vorkosigan novel/collection of the month:



Link goes to the DTB, the ebook is available on Baen.

It's a reread, and I'd forgotten how much I enjoy these.

Mike


----------



## balaspa

Just finished this great "sea monster" book called Leviathan.  Now I am reading this book called Epitaph for Coyote by Bryan Dennis.  He also just started a blog where people can publish snippets from their ebooks.


----------



## BirdOnTheWing

I've just finished GARRICK'S LANDING by Rita Wheeler.

Very enjoyable novel by a talented writer. Almost all reviews are 5-stars. Check it out.

[url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004S8251C/?tag


----------



## mistyd107

will finish:"Killer in High Heels"

will start: "Undercover in High heels"


----------



## caseyf6

I'm in the middle of Decision Points (very easy to read, interesting way to put things into historical perspective) and I tried reading the Abraham Lincoln/Vampire Slayer book.  Couldn't get into the latter; just have had a hard time suspending my disbelief.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Reading Ian McDonald's "The Dervish House," which is in the Sunshine sale. It's set in a not-too-distant future Istanbul and is so far quite engrossing.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm reading The Complaints by Ian Rankin. It took me a bit to get into it because I didn't connect with the characters immediately, but I stuck with it and am now enjoying all the double dealing and trying to figure out who's up to what and why.


----------



## Stefanswit

Incendiary. Most intriguing.http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B003OYICU4/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text


----------



## Mark E. Cooper

About two thirds of the way through



Mark E. Cooper


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I started this tonight:



It the autobiography of Rick Harrison, one of the stars of the TV series _Pawn Stars_. It's written much as you would expect. He wrote this with a collaborator, but the tone is consistent with his on-screen delivery. Entertaining. He was a wild kid, and there is a lot of profanity, at least in the early part.

Mike


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Currently reading Michael Connelly's 9 Dragons.


----------



## jherrick

_The Book of Joe _ by Jonathan Tropper and _The Zero Hour _ by Joseph Finder. Both good so far...


----------



## herocious

The Sunset Limited by Cormac McCarthy.


----------



## drenee




----------



## Kristan Hoffman

drenee said:


> (Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks)


Ooo I want to read that one!


----------



## drenee

I'm about a third done and it's wonderful.
deb


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett

The Belly Fat Cure. Cruise, Jorge (2009). Hay House. Kindle Edition.

Bought it cheap on Amazon, I always wanted a good, concise book that explained calories, sugar and carbs as related to product selection. The author makes it easy to find products that DO NOT have HFCS, sugar, or the various artificial sweeteners.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Belly-Fat-Cure-ebook/dp/B003Z0C6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

I wouldn't call this a diet book, it explains the problems with sugars, the artificial alternatives and gives options.


----------



## Marguerite

I just finished this based on a recommendation from another person on this link. I really liked it and thought that it was different. Nice twist and turn and not just another me too book.



I am starting to read this again for a book club


----------



## Cindy416

I'm still working on _Outlander,_ and now see why so many of you love it. I don't know if I'll move on to the second book in the series immediately, or take a break and read one of the many other books on my TBR list. (I have _Celebration in Death_ waiting to be read, and it's calling my name.)


----------



## RichardHein

Finished up _The Name of the Wind_ by Patrick Rothfuss. About halfway through book 2 of the series now. Pretty decent read, though a bit long winded.


----------



## Colin Taber

I've been reading  and quite enjoying it. This collection of short stories comes in good bite-size pieces!


----------



## GJThomson

Just finished Blood Count by Robert Goddard. 
http://www.amazon.com/Blood-Count-ebook/dp/B004URRYY4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=merchant-items&qid=1307805071&sr=1-1
A thriller about a Serbian war criminal and a dupe who is blackmailed into doing all sorts of criminal acts. Easy read, lots of twists. And a great reminder of the horrors of the Balkan conflict.

Next up is a 2500 year old tale, The Histories of Herodotus of Halicarnassus.


----------



## 5711

_Blood Count_ sounds interesting, GJ.

I'm reading _A Little White Death_ by John Lawton. It's the third in this historical crime/mystery/espionage series with London detective Frederick Troy. This time outsider Troy tries to solve murders amid early 60s political intrigue and a Cold War spy scandal in Britain. It's a jump in time to an older Troy, but I'm enjoying the switch. Lots of good period detail and well-drawn characters. More of Lawton's books are just coming out for Kindle.


----------



## mistyd107

Will Finish "undercover in High Heels"


Will start "Alibi in hi Heels"


----------



## Krista D. Ball

I gotta give a shout out for:

"Digital Rights" by Brent Knowles (SF novella...outstanding for both SF readers and folks who want to try hard SF but are weary of the heavy tech talk) $1.00

"Beyond Reach" by Rebecca Senese (SF novella...outstanding for folks who don't want hard SF but are tired of the same ol' space opera) $1.99

"The Dimensional Shift" by Frances Pauli (SFR comedy novel...I usually don't like SFR because either a) the panting and heaving gets on my nerves or b) the science is so laughable that I can't take the book seriously...this book is Star Trek meets The Shopaholic. I thoroughly enjoyed it. Already have bought the sequel) $4.99


----------



## LauraB

I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm 43% into *Major Pettigrew's Last Stand* by Helen Simonson and it is exceeding my expectations.


----------



## 21stcenturybooks

I'm reading Suzy's Delight. So far a good romance novel type book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Suzys-Delight-ebook/dp/B004ZRFC8E


----------



## ruadh

Just finished reading.

"What the Hell is up with Heaven" by Christopher Petersen, which was an amusing religious satire and "The Docks" by VH Folland, an excellent crime thriller novella. Both are worth are look if you like those genres.

Back to more Jules Verne unless something else catches my eye.


----------



## samanthawarren

Romance Novel by PJ Jones. Has me in tears (laughing too hard).


----------



## Dave_White

Currently reading Neil Gaiman's AMERICAN GODS and loving it.  

Next up.. well, I'm not sure.

-Dave


----------



## JimC1946

Three Cups of Deceit: How Greg Mortenson, Humanitarian Hero, Lost His Way by Jon Krakauer.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I downloaded Erik Larson's In the Garden of Beasts. I've read Devil in the White City and Thunderstruck and enjoyed them both. This one seems a bit different from those, not just in the topic but in the way everything's portrayed.


----------



## ireadbooks

I just finished










Not sure what's up next.


----------



## balaspa

Currently reading Epitaph for Coyote from Bryan Dennis.  Excellent so far.


----------



## Flash Rex

Ape House by Sara Gruen.  A lot of people don't care for it but since I saw a picture of a Bonobo in Time magazine a few months ago, my curiosity has been piqued.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Flash Rex said:


> Ape House by Sara Gruen. A lot of people don't care for it but since I saw a picture of a Bonobo in Time magazine a few months ago, my curiosity has been piqued.


Well as someone who enjoyed Water for Elephants, I'd be curious to know what you end up thinking of it.


----------



## Tara Maya

I just finished The Wild Grass and Other Stories. What a gorgeous selection of stories.


----------



## Cardinal

I finished the last four books in Steven Brust's Vlad Taltos series. I can't wait for the next book, and wish the first books in the series would come out on Kindle.
















When Kindle Boards had the contest were the winner won an Oberon and an Amazon Encore book, I read all the book descriptions and choose Maria Murnane's Perfect on Paper. I didn't win the contest, but decided to read the book; so far I am really enjoying it.


----------



## drenee

I am finally reading the first book in the In Death series, Naked In Death. 
deb


----------



## SJCress

Just finished _Gods of Amyrantha_ by Jennifer Fallon (book two in the _Tide Lords_ quartet).

When I'm not in the mood for fiction, which is rare, I've been reading this. I swear it was written just for me...


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> I am finally reading the first book in the In Death series, Naked In Death.
> deb


I started that series, too, Deb. Love it, but I have to pace myself or I'll be in need of another job in order to fund my J.D. Robb habit.  Am ready to start _Ceremony in Death_, which is, I think, #5 in the series. I took a break to read _Outlander_. (Long break!) Am about finished with that, and think I'll need a shot of


Spoiler



Roarke and Dallas


next. (I'm not sure how far into the book you are.)


----------



## Cindy Borgne

I just finished One Way Ticket to Midnight. A dark urban fantasy. It's a good read.

http://www.amazon.com/One-Way-Ticket-to-Midnight-ebook/dp/B00502B354/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about three-quarters through Simon Green's latest Secret Histories novel. It doesn't seem to be keeping my interest as the earlier books did.



Mike


----------



## drenee

Cindy, I'm about 12% in and very much enjoying this one so far.  I know what you mean about the price of them.  7.99 is not a bad price, but there are so many of them.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

drenee said:


> Cindy, I'm about 12% in and very much enjoying this one so far. I know what you mean about the price of them. 7.99 is not a bad price, but there are so many of them.
> deb


I think they're fun, which is amazing since I'm really not a Nora Roberts fan. For some reason, though, I love the "In Death" series. (I think there are over 40 of them!)

Just finished _Outlander_, and I have to admit that I really loved it. Think I'll read _Ceremony in Death_ next.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just starting 

Death of a Cozy Writer by G. M. Malliet


----------



## ColinJ

I'm finally in the home stretch reading Joe Abercrombie's THE HEROES.

It's a fairly dense, exhausting book and I think I'm in the last fifty pages. But it's been a great read. I'm a huge fan of his.


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm still reading Crystal Rain. Had to take an unplanned night off from it because it's on my non-Kindle, which had the nerve to have a dead battery, so I'm also reading Catch of a Lifetime (the one about the mermaid) on Kindle. Definitely a different tone!


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading In the Garden of Beasts by Erik Larson.


----------



## mistyd107

Will finish "Alibi in High Heels" 

and start "Mayhem in High Heels"


----------



## stormhawk

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading In the Garden of Beasts by Erik Larson.


I FINALLY finished that. 2-1/2 weeks is a long time on a book for me.

Started  and Doctor Who: The Highlanders (Doctor Who Library) (which doesn't have an image link)


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Started "The Hunger Games", by Suzanne Collins. Both my girlfriend and my sister have been after me to read it, so I hope it's good.


----------



## ColinJ

jonathanmoeller said:


> Started "The Hunger Games", by Suzanne Collins. Both my girlfriend and my sister have been after me to read it, so I hope it's good.


I know a few girls who are reading that.

From what I'ver heard it sounds like a tween version of BATTLE ROYALE.


----------



## Colin Taber

ColinJ said:


> I'm finally in the home stretch reading Joe Abercrombie's THE HEROES.
> 
> It's a fairly dense, exhausting book and I think I'm in the last fifty pages. But it's been a great read. I'm a huge fan of his.


I haven't got to this yet, but will. I've enjoyed all Abercrombie's books. His strength is certainly his characterisations, but he does a very fair job of everything else, too.


Spoiler



The _almost _ accidental death of their target in the brothel in Best Served Cold is hysterical.


----------



## Tracey

I am reading Sonant - not sure yet what I think of it but it is holding my attention for the moment.


----------



## maryannaevans

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest

I know, I know...me and all the rest of the world...


----------



## Courtney Cantrell

About to start _Magician: Apprentice_ by Raymond E. Feist -- firs re-read since I was a teen! Gonna enjoy this.


----------



## ColinJ

Colin Taber said:


> I haven't got to this yet, but will. I've enjoyed all Abercrombie's books. His strength is certainly his characterisations, but he does a very fair job of everything else, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The _almost _ accidental death of their target in the brothel in Best Served Cold is hysterical.


It's really good. A more appropriate title would be 'Anatomy of a Battle'.

I didn't find as much of his rich characterisation in this one than in other books. The most vivid personalities are Curnden Craw and the long-suffering Bremer dan Gorst.

My one complaint with the Kindle version is that the images of the maps are fairly poor quality and each 'Day' of the battle has a corresponding map that shows you the tactical positions of all the participants. These are good for following who is where. And sadly, Abercrombie has yet to post more than the one main map of the area on his site.

Still, Joe Abercrombie is an amazing talent. He's made the 'heroic fantasy' genre palatable to people like me who aren't really into that stuff. He's given it an edge, a wit and an impact that makes anything he writes a real joy to read.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just finished Maverick by Greg Curtis. Good fantasy read.


----------



## JRainey

maryannaevans said:


> The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest
> 
> I know, I know...me and all the rest of the world...


I haven't! I'm so out-of-touch with popular lit...

I just finished Thomas Amo's An Apple for Zoe which was a crazy, mind-bending book. Now I'm reading Crome Yellow by Aldous Huxley. Huxley's my homeboy, and this was his first book, so I thought I'd give it a look.


----------



## backthatelfup

Reading 'Tortilla Flat' by Steinbeck for the 18th time. I went through a slew of books I picked up and couldn't finish to I fell back on an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Scott Daniel

I'm reading Quitter by Jon Acuff. It's what, I guess, you'd call an inspirational book. For those of you familiar with his blog, Stuff Christians Like, Quitter is in the same vein, very funny, very sound, practical advice.


----------



## herocious

Just started 'Seeing' by one of a favorites, Jose Saramago. Very eager to sit down with him for a few free hours and lose myself in his blocks of lyrical wit.


----------



## SJCress

I just finished with _The Halo Effect_...I couldn't put it down! Now it's on to _The Dangers of Field Work_


----------



## jherrick

Just started _Empire of Lies _ by Andrew Klavan.


----------



## bnapier

Reading Justin Cronin's "The Passage"

I'm so at odds with this book...it was so incredible and then, around the 260 page mark it took a hell of a left turn.  Those that have read it, please tell me...does it pick back up?


----------



## LauraB

bnapier said:


> Reading Justin Cronin's "The Passage"
> 
> I'm so at odds with this book...it was so incredible and then, around the 260 page mark it took a hell of a left turn. Those that have read it, please tell me...does it pick back up?


I would like to, but I'm one, of a few here, who was disappointed in the repeated cliches and the, imo, weak ending.


----------



## chilady1

Just finished:



20% of the way through:



I so understand all the raving about these books now - the story is very captivating. Enjoying the series very much!


----------



## Wunderkind

bnapier said:


> Reading Justin Cronin's "The Passage"
> 
> I'm so at odds with this book...it was so incredible and then, around the 260 page mark it took a hell of a left turn. Those that have read it, please tell me...does it pick back up?


I never got as re-engaged and excited about the book after the left turn occurred. I finished reading it and have hopes that the next book in the series picks back up. The first section of the book was fabulous, the rest, just ok to me.


----------



## hsuthard

I took a break from reading until yesterday, when I started this one, the latest in the Cassie Palmer series:


----------



## Jane917

I have had a hard time getting started on a book that "grabbed" me this summer until I started


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jane917 said:


> I have had a hard time getting started on a book that "grabbed" me this summer until I started


I just finished that one. . . .though it wasn't bad.

Then I started some freebie I got -- that was apparently set in a "world" and I was completely confused from the start. After 10% I decided that it was too convoluted for a neophyte to bother with so I deleted it. Don't even remember what it was called. 

Then I started  by Angie Fox which I'm thinking must have been free when I got it because it's not the sort of thing I'd normally spend $4.99 for. 'Sokay so far. . .we'll see how it goes.


----------



## drenee

on my Sony


----------



## AmandaHavard

chilady1 said:


> I so understand all the raving about these books now - the story is very captivating. Enjoying the series very much!


I know what you mean... they were pretty interesting!

I just read an ARC of The Unbecoming of Mara Dyer that I picked up at BEA. It was one of the best I've read in a while. Very engaging lead character! Hope you guys will give it a read when it comes out.


----------



## stormhawk

This is a very screwed up book. But cool.


----------



## oxymoron

This is the third book in this series, but is book 9 in an overall series. Very enjoyable read. 
I had previously read the first set in paper back, around 10 years ago, then after Kindlizing myself found the ebook versions of the rest.


----------



## Chloista

Reading the first book in the Anita Blake Vampire Hunter series.  Pretty good.


----------



## Ryne Billings

I'm currently reading The Shadows of Grace by David Dalglish. I should start on the final book in the series tonight. I love being a fast reader.


----------



## ColinJ

I just finished reading THE CROSSINGS, a western novella by Jack Ketchum.



At barely 100 pages it's a short, nasty piece of work about three cowboys who help a young Mexican woman rescue her sister from a sex slave cult that worships the Aztec gods. It moves like a bullet with not a word wasted and it ends with a shootout set-piece that would give Sam Peckinpah an erection.

A great thing about having a Kindle is that you can sometimes get rare and out of print stuff like this. It only cost me $4 and it was a great afternoon's reading. I'd spend more than that renting a movie.


----------



## DYB

Jane917 said:


> I have had a hard time getting started on a book that "grabbed" me this summer until I started


I read that a while ago and enjoyed it quite a bit. But the second book  I did not enjoy and honestly, I'm not sure I'll read the others. Maybe if I run out of things to read... 

I just finished  Very interesting read; gritty and disturbing. His writing style is an acquired taste (stream of consciousness, noir style), but the story is gripping. I will definitely be reading the other 3 books in the "Red Riding Quartet."

Up next I will start  I loved the first book in the series and have high hopes for this one!


----------



## LunaraSeries

I am going into the way back machine.  I just started the Myth series by Robert Aspirin.  It is a light, witty series about a wizard, his friends, and his pet dragon.


----------



## rbrusuelas

Previous reads: Unbroken: A World War II Sory of Survival, Resliance, and Redemption, by Laura Hillenbrand; Water for Elephants, by Sara Gruen; A World I Never Made, by James Lepore; Trojan Horse, by David Lender; The Shepherd, by Ethan Cross; and The Art of Racing in the Rain, by Garth Stein. 

Currently I am enjoying Wading Home, a Novel of New Orleans, by Roselyn Story.

Next up: How Evan Broke His Head and Other Secrets, by Garth Stein; and World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War, by Max Brooks.

As you can see, my tastes run the gamut.


----------



## Colin Taber

World War Z is one of my better reads over the past few years. The book is short and punchy, but also just a lot of fun. I regretted it ending.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Slowly (rare for me) savoring Roger Smith's brilliant and very dark South African crime novel "Dust Devils." Amazing stuff.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish: "Mayhem in High Heels"


will start: " The Twenty Dollar Bill"


----------



## Marguerite

I read these three. I enjoyed them and now I don't know what I want to read.


----------



## The Boston Connexion

"Phoenix Rising: A Ministry of Peculiar Occurrences Novel" by Tee Morris and Pip Ballantine
"Ivanhoe" by Sir Walter Scott


----------



## KindleGirl

I just started this one last night and am enjoying it so far. I want to watch the movie when I'm finished.


----------



## stormhawk

tkkenyon said:


> Re: Wasp Factory
> 
> Was indeed a very screwed up book. I guessed the end about 1/3 of the way through because it was such an obvious riff on Catcher in the Rye with an obvious twist.
> 
> TK Kenyon


I had two competing theories going, one of which was 'the big reveal.'

I didn't pick up the Catcher in the Rye vibe, perhaps because I liked The Wasp Factory and didn't like Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## Adam Kisiel

I am reading "Pale mansion" a cosmic horror novel as in Lovecraft books. I believe it will be available on kindle this month.


----------



## lisajbanks

I've just finished reading 'Mommy, May I' which was a little bit stomach churning in places but very well put together, I started I Am Number Four as I watched the film the other night and wanted to know what the film makers missed out!

Lisa.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

*Jack: A book about a dog where the dog doesn't die at the end*

Getting a good chuckle out of this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> *Jack: A book about a dog where the dog doesn't die at the end*


Now, come on, spoiler alert, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## stormhawk

The Postman - David Brin 

For a goodreads.com book club read. Post Apocalyptic, I think. I'm in a bunch, all similar genres, can't keep track of 'em.


----------



## Demo

I have just finished reading two great books buy a gentle man named David Weaver. The first was entitled "Bankroll Squad"  and the other one is a erotic short story called "A Love Story". I purchased both from amazon. You can tell Bankroll Squad is his first novel because the formating is a little off but the story is great. It's about a crew of friends making they own cartel and taking over. The second one "A Love Story" is a catch you off guard book. The title have you thinking on thing but the book is something else. I was captivated in A Love Story. If you like African American Lit then I recommend these two books.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm 70% of the way through 'Ravished' by Virginia Heath. This historical romance breaks the rules in that the hero and heroine spend most of the novel in different countries, not communicating with each other. However Ms Heath writes such strong characters that you just know they're going to get together in the end and the ravishing will start.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I am currently really enjoying~










on my brand new Kindle 

Dawn


----------



## Todd Young

I'm reading Kafka on the Shore by Haruki Murakami (no kindle version). I really liked the first half of it. It was a real surprise, something way out of left field, but it's starting to annoy me a little - too heavy-handed on the deep and meaningful.


----------



## PMCrawford

Eragon! It's a little embarrassing how much I'm getting into it...


----------



## Daezarkian

Just finished "Watcher of the Dead" by J.V. Jones.  Now working on "Way of the Wolf" by E.E. Knight.

Also reading tons of Indie stuff.  Just finished "Curse of Troius" by Alan Edwards, and I just started "Soul Born" by Kevin Breaux.

=D


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

PMCrawford said:


> Eragon! It's a little embarrassing how much I'm getting into it...


Don't be embarrassed. Eragon is an awesome book!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now, come on, spoiler alert, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


No, really, that IS the title.

P.S. The footnotes are definitely worth reading.


----------



## kellymcclymer

Just finished Fallen Grace. I really liked the Dickensian feel. I think it was the omniscient viewpoint, and the interesting names. Or maybe the clear hand of fate.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Just started reading _Poweless: The Synthesis _ by Jason Letts.


----------



## hsuthard

I picked this up a while back and just started it. Very interesting reading about life in Alaska during summer in Florida


----------



## MartinStanley72

Currently reading Yellow Medicine by Anthony Neil Smith. And a very good crime thriller it is too (though not for those who prefer their crime fiction genteel )

Martin

http://thegamblersnovel.com


----------



## stormhawk

Consider Phlebas


----------



## SJCress

Just started on _The Hunter_ by James Martin. So far, not so bad


----------



## anguabell

About 1/3 through Neverwhere. 

It is so much better than the TV series - particularly because the main character (unlike his TV counterpart) seems to have some brain and some spine. I love all those rats, too.
Also reading a non-Kindle biography of Kitchener. Very interesting. 

So far I haven't found any of those terrible pseudo-leftist comments that seem to be a compulsory part of any biography of any Victorian, written and published in Britain after 1960. The author just tries to keep to the point without much of a need to express his personal judgment.


----------



## posthocpub

Just finished Griftopia, by Matt Taibbi.  One of the clearest explanations of the 2008/2009 recession I've read.  I highly recommend it for an understandable discussion of CDO's, commodity market manipulations, and financial bubbles.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish twenty dollar bill tonight:


and start


----------



## Craig Allen

Been on a Robert E. Howard tear of late.  I just finished up Almuric, and prior to that I read The Shadow of the Vulture.


----------



## ColinJ

Craig Allen said:


> Been on a Robert E. Howard tear of late. I just finished up Almuric, and prior to that I read The Shadow of the Vulture.


I'm a huge fan as well and I definitely get on Howard benders where I read nothing but.

When I bought my Kindle one of my very first purchases was the collection Sword Woman and Other Historical Adventures

I love the two 'Dark Agnes' stories he wrote. Not a fan of the third one, which was completed by someone else.


----------



## Craig Allen

ColinJ said:


> I'm a huge fan as well and I definitely get on Howard benders where I read nothing but.
> 
> When I bought my Kindle one of my very first purchases was the collection Sword Woman and Other Historical Adventures
> 
> I love the two 'Dark Agnes' stories he wrote. Not a fan of the third one, which was completed by someone else.


As much as I'm a Howard fan I still haven't read the Dark Agnes stories. I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished  In the Garden of Beasts , a good read. Now starting  Major Pettigrew's Last Stand


----------



## mlewis78

LauraB said:


> Just finished  In the Garden of Beasts , a good read. Now starting  Major Pettigrew's Last Stand


Those are the last two books I finished and I enjoyed both of them.

I don't think I've posted here that I'm reading a bio of Henry Clay, The Essential American, by David S. Heidler. It was so overpriced for Kindle (even though it came down $2 once it was published in paperback), so I got it from the public library in epub to read on my Nook1 and Sony readers.


----------



## LauraB

The last two books I read were on my Sony from the library, so is the Major Pettigrew, all are priced to high for me to justify not just reafing them for free on a different device.


----------



## scottsigler

This book features two simultaneous storylines: one for the bad guy, and one for the good guy who is chasing him. What's interesting is that the good guy spends most of the book having no idea what the bad guy is doing. Clues start to accumulate, but we're 75% of the way through the story before the good guy understands the full picture. Through that first 75%, the bad guy is out there killing people. It's a strange read -- entertaining, and yet I find myself hurrying through, somewhat bothered by the fact that I know the whole picture while our hero does not. Most thrillers let you discover the plot along with the hero, so you're side-by-side with him. It's a different style of thriller for sure.


----------



## MEmery

I'm on a children's book kick so I just finished Mary Poppins http://www.amazon.com/Mary-Poppins-Odyssey-Classics-ebook/dp/B0043EWTD0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309016383&sr=1-1 by P. L. Travers, and I'm starting the Borrowers by Mary Norton, who, funny enough, also wrote Bed-knob and Broomsticks. (Mary Poppins and Bedknobs and Broomsticks were my two favorite movies as a kid.)


----------



## D/W

Right now I'm reading Nothing to Envy: Ordinary Lives in North Korea. It's an excellent book!


----------



## designmeahuman

I am reading:


----------



## hsuthard

designmeahuman said:


> I am reading:


I'm interested to hear what you think. I skipped the last one after buying all the rest in the series the day they came out. Does the story pick up?


----------



## Diane Darcy

I'm reading Angel be Good by Kathy Carmichael. Very cute romantic comedy. =) I found her here on Kindleboards.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## mistyd107

will finish "when you went away"
and start
"Its not about the cookies"


----------



## SJCress

Downloaded _The Fall of Ossard_ last night and started reading today. So far, so good


----------



## Geoffrey

mistyd107 said:


> will finish "when you went away"


Let me know what you think about this one ... I picked it up and keep looking at it but I'm afraid it's going to be too intense a read ....


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm reading this one for some fun and laughs:


----------



## Harry Shannon

HYENA'S the new Hap and Leonard novella from Joe R. Lansdale.


----------



## mistyd107

Geoffrey said:


> Let me know what you think about this one ... I picked it up and keep looking at it but I'm afraid it's going to be too intense a read ....


will do!!!!! I'm about 25% thru right now and it has had sad moments so far but not too horribly intense. I should have time today to finish it I hope.


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Misty. I have that one on my wish list at the library. 
deb.


----------



## mistyd107

Just want to clarify the premise of the story is very sad but to me its written in such a way that while the sadness/grief is there its not overwhelming atleast not at the moment. I suppose it could change we'll see. However, I will be glad to share my thoughts


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm reading:



The story of one of the pilots that flew for Buffalo Airways, the Northwest Territories airline that has its own TV series _Ice Pilots_.

Enjoyable. Not a long book, but then it didn't cost all that much. 

Mike


----------



## jayreddy publisher

Since I am currently reading four manuscripts for consideration right now, my time for "pleasure" reading has been inhibited. I am reading The Hunger Games, which I might add is beautifully written, and an anthology called Pulp. I did finish Due Messiah last month and was not as captivated as I was with the original Dune.


----------



## drenee

On my Kindle. Audible. On my Sony from the library.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

The Mask of Atreus by A.J. Hartley. Before that...Phantoms by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Guest

Sidney Ayers' Demons Prefer Blondes-- under 6 bucks on Kindle. She's new to me and BRILLIANT.

http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?t=whiteravenbeadwo&o=1&p=8&l=as1&asins=B004Y5AV6K&ref=tf_til&fc1=000000&IS2=1&lt1=_blank&m=amazon&lc1=200A0D&bc1=000000&bg1=FFFFFF&f=ifr


----------



## Guest

Sidney Ayers' Demons Prefer Blondes-- under 6 bucks on Kindle.  She's new to me and BRILLIANT.


----------



## SSantore

I just finished a cozy mystery by Leanne Sweeney: _The Cat, the Lady and the Liar_. It was, like all her books, very well written. This is the first "cat" mystery of hers that I've read, but I had already read several by her in the Yellow Rose series, about the private investigator who specializes in researching adoptions. Anyone who likes cozy mysteries should try them.


----------



## RJMcDonnell

I'm about halfway through "Flash Warden and Other Stories" by Eileen Granfors. It's a very unique collection of Flash Fiction, Hint Fiction, and traditional Short Stories that maintains the high quality I've come to expect from Ms. Granfors.


----------



## hsuthard

KindleGirl said:


> I'm reading this one for some fun and laughs:


I just finished this and was pleasantly surprised at how much better it was than the past couple in the series.


----------



## Brem

Since I got the kindle I've been trying to figure out what to get. I've been into Philip K. Dick a lot, so I'm going to try to find some of his books on the kindle store. I have The Man in the high castle in paperback, so I can probably buy others for the kindle. But yeah, should be reading The Man in the High castle by Philip K. Dick.


----------



## ashel

_Somewhere carnal over 40 winks_ by Rom LcO'Feer. I know, every part of that sounds made up, but it's looking like it's gonna be pretty good. I have no idea how to categorize it, and I suspect that might not get easier as I read more? I'm gonna guess urban fantasy / horror, possibly some comedy? Looks like it might get weird in the grand Flan O'Brien sort of tradition? Anyway, I randomly stumbled upon it while surfing Goodreads, and I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Two books right now:

Area 51 #1, by Bob Mayer. Actually, that's a re-read, since I first read it in high school, but that was so long ago I don't remember anything about it.

The Wars of the Jews, by Flavius Josephus.

I usually read two books at once, but this is the first time I've read two _ebooks _simultaneously. Since they're both on my Kindle, it's really rather handy.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Dear Cupid by Julie Ortolon.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently reading this and really enjoying it so far:


----------



## Scribejohn

I've just finished 61 hours by Lee Childs. Thought it was ooookay, but not as strong as One-Shot or Echo Burning (IMO his strongest).

I've just started Stefanie Pintoff's 'In the Shadow of Gotham', because I was keen on reading a period set detective drama.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Still Roger Smith "Dust Devils" (brilliant) and Joe R. Lansdale "Hyena's" (okay)


----------



## Richard Raley

It's like, fantasy meets Green Lantern, all the magic is based on light colors.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Richard Raley said:


> It's like, fantasy meets Green Lantern, all the magic is based on light colors.


Sounds interesting; I've put it on my Wish List. 

I'm currently reading The Spirit Ring, by Lois McMaster Bujold. Great read, so far. It's set in a make-believe Italian town during Medieval times. It's not the usual Medieval fantasy, at least not to me.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I just finished Loose Ends, by Teri Reid (A Mary O'Reily mystery). I've got the rest of the series loaded and ready to go for this weekend. They're fast paced enjoyable cozy-ish mysteries w/a paranormal bent. Sort of like Ghost Whisperer meets Murder-She-Wrote.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=mary+oreily+mystery&sprefix=mary+oreily+mystery


----------



## SArthurMartin

I'm reading this, currently:


Originally just because it sounded interesting and the price was outstanding, but it got its hooks into me pretty early.


----------



## S Jaffe

On my Kindle, I'm about half-way through Die Trying by Lee Child.  It's the second book in his long-running Jack Reacher series and is every bit as fun as the first.  In paperback, I'm nearly done with Mists of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley -- her monumental re-imagining of the King Arthur tales told from the perspective of Morgan Le Fay.  Great stuff.


----------



## MartyS

About half way through the free sample for this:










Liking it so far, will probably buy it when done with the sample.


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm proof reading at the moment, but have plans for GRRM's Dance of Dragons in a few weeks!


----------



## Colette Duke

I'm reading Flash by L. E. Modesitt, Jr.

I think it's because I read a lot of romance, but this one seems not to have a great depth of emotion, at least not in the first third of the book. I'll likely finish it, though, because the concept of using resonant frequencies/chords to influence the effect of product placement in entertainment media and political campaign messages is fascinating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently finished  which wasn't bad. . . .4 star. . . .and I'm not a regular vampire novel reader. But I liked 33 A.D. and David writes well so. . . . .

And just finished  which had a decent concept, but execution was only o.k. . . 3 star. Good enough to keep me reading, but that's about all.

Next up is  which is promising so far based on the first 3%.


----------



## trevorscott

I just finished reading Crown of Thorns by Hank Luce. It's a great thriller!

http://www.amazon.com/Crown-of-Thorns-ebook/dp/B004I6ELUW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300112516&sr=1-1


----------



## Richard Raley

Finished The Black Prism by Weeks, definitely Green Lantern meets Man in the Iron Mask.

Now reading:


And July 12th needs to hurry up already...


----------



## Victoria J

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series. Getting ready to pick up Changes next. Afterwards I might start Martin's Game of Thrones series.


----------



## Neekeebee

Richard Raley said:


> It's like, fantasy meets Green Lantern, all the magic is based on light colors.


This reminds me to finish up his Night Angel trilogy. 

N


----------



## Kathy Bennett

The Calling by Lucie J. Charles.


----------



## gryeates

On Kindle: Model Agent by Sean Sweeney.

On Dead Trees: The Man Who Collected Machen and Other Stories by Mark Samuels.


----------



## Shana Norris

Reading: What Happened to Goodbye by Sarah Dessen and The Voyage of the Dawn Treader by CS Lewis (my goal is to read the entire Narnia series this year. Only two books left to go.)

Also listening to audiobook of City of Glass by Cassandra Clare


----------



## ChrisHoward

I just started Consider Phlebas by Iain M. Banks.

http://www.amazon.com/Consider-Phlebas-ebook/dp/B0013TX6FI


----------



## JanetMcDonald

I just finished _The Lives of Skeletons_, so I decided I needed a good funny book to read. I'm now reading Demetri Martin's _This is a Book._ Funny stuff! Oh, I am also reading Patton Oswalt's _Zombie Spaceship Wasteland_, but it's only so-so.


----------



## ColinJ

JanetMcDonald said:


> Oh, I am also reading Patton Oswalt's _Zombie Spaceship Wasteland_, but it's only so-so.


I have to admit, I was pretty let down by that book.

I'm a big Patton fan but for some reason the book just didn't do it for me.


----------



## stormhawk

ChrisHoward said:


> I just started Consider Phlebas by Iain M. Banks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Consider-Phlebas-ebook/dp/B0013TX6FI


I recently finished Consider Phlebas, but found that I liked the second Culture book, Player of Games, a lot better.

I'm reading Doctor Who: Evil of the Daleks


----------



## mlewis78

I'm 45% into The Redeemer by Jo Nesbo. (link is to paperback -- not sure if this is available for kindle through Amazon -- I got it elsewhere.) This one has a number of characters who are in the Salvation Army in Oslo.


----------



## drenee

Rude Awakenings of a Jane Austin Addict by Laura Rigler.  Audio version.  
This is the book that follows Confessions of a Jane Austin Addict.  Neither of these got great reviews on Goodreads, but I have thoroughly enjoyed them.  
deb


----------



## JanetMcDonald

ColinJ said:


> I have to admit, I was pretty let down by that book.
> 
> I'm a big Patton fan but for some reason the book just didn't do it for me.


Glad it isn't just me - I had started a separate thread on this.

I LOVE Patton and all his stuff, so I was surprised that I am not connecting with this book more. Oh well... Patton is still awesome and one of the smartest and funniest comedians out there.


----------



## mistyd107

just finished and LOVED It's Not About the Cookies by KA Thompson


will start:Unbrokenby Laura Hillenbrand


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Enjoying this very much!


----------



## anguabell

Reading Modesty Blaise - the first book in the series (not on Kindle, alas). I like is a lot - it's very sixties.


----------



## Tessa Apa

I just finished, Elegance of the Hedgehog by Muriel Barbery. At first I found it hard going. Probably because I read too much fluff (this is SO not fluffy) - But once I fell into it, I fell hard. There is a description in the first few chapters about drinking tea. It was amazing - to write about such an everyday event, seemingly unimportant, and elevate it to almost godlike status.....amazing! I can see why this sold 5million copies. It is a special book... and now I am off to drink tea


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just finished Fool, Christopher Moore's retelling of King Lear from the fool's point of view. The language and sex elements won't be for everyone, but I gave it five stars for wit and imagination.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I'm currently reading Twilight.  

Okay, I admit. It's not my kind of book. However, I'm reading it for research purposes, since I have quite a few YA paranormal books on my editing schedule.  

I'm only on the second chapter. It's slow going, but mostly because I've been busy.

I'll review it on my blog when I'm done, just like all the books I read. 

I'm kind of glad I'm reading it. Now, I'll know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

This and this... yes simultaneously.


----------



## Casper Parks

Western: Summers' Horses by Ralph Cotton, new release.


----------



## S Jaffe

Just finished (about 2 hours ago) Die Trying (Jack Reacher #2) by Lee Child. And now I'm reading


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading _In the Garden of Beasts: Love, Terror, and an American Family in Hitler's Berlin_ by Erik Larson.


----------



## journeymama

Reading State of Wonder, by Ann Patchett, and LOVING it.


----------



## bevie125

I am currently reading Incubus Dreams, book 12 in the Anita Blake series by Laurell K. Hamilton.


----------



## joanne29

Just finished the Great Gatsby and it does not get much better than that, and also a YA book called Soul Surfer. Reading The girl Next Door.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

bordercollielady said:


> Just started reading Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue.


I loved that book. I won't give anything away. Great choice!

I'm currently reading Winter Sea. Interesting book so far. I'm only about 1/3 of the way through it.


----------



## stormhawk




----------



## kchughez

Why can't I remember what I'm reading right now?

I forget, what's the name of that memory pill?

~KC


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Dean Koontz's "Frankenstein: The Dead Town". I really like his Frankenstein series, and hope it ends well.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished with The Paris Wife , which was very good!
Now reading the last Harry Potter book.


----------



## MJFredrick

I'm reading Blackberry Summer by RaeAnne Thayne. Almost done. Good book, but not as cheerful as it sounds!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished The Well of Lost Plots (Thursday Next #3) by Jasper Fforde. The best in the series so far, IMO.

Just started Life, Love, and a Polar Bear Tattoo by Heather Wardell, upon my cousin's recommendation.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Currently in the mood for some sci-fi horror and decided to reread a couple of favorites.

Alien-Alan Dean Foster
Leapfrog-Steve Hendry


----------



## Marguerite

I'm currently reading Winter Sea. Interesting book so far. I'm only about 1/3 of the way through it.
[/quote]

I like the Winder Sea. Let me know what you think.

I just finished Blind Faith by CJ Thompson



Now I am floundering around trying to find something else to read


----------



## ljcharles

I just finished Jenna Black's Sirensong. It's the final book in her Faeriewalker series -- all of them excellent.



Happy reading,

L. j. Charles


----------



## scottnicholson

RUN by Blake Crouch, a brisk thriller


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started 

The Vault by Boyd Morrison.

I was just released this past week. I can already tell it's going to be good. . . I first heard of Boyd here on KB when he published some novels independently. They were easily as good as many I'd read by mainstream publishers. Who apparently thought so too, as he was picked up and is now published by Simon and Schuster.


----------



## Derz7sk

'Vendetta' by Marie Corelli.  

An Italian nobleman is supposedly smitten by the cholera, considered dead and packed into a flimsy coffin.  They then shove him into the family vault.  He comes to and batters his way out of the coffin. Stealthily returning to the family home he finds his wife merrymaking with his best friend--they had been deceiving him for 3 years and looking for a way to get rid of him.  There and then he starts to plan his revenge.

Marie Corelli was a Victorian best seller.  This book, and others of hers such as 'Ardath' (but not, unfortunately, 'The Sorrows of Satan'), can be downloaded as Mobi files for free on Gutenberg, kiddies.


----------



## Casper Parks

Summers' Horse by Ralph Cotton

http://www.amazon.com/Summers-Horses-ebook/dp/B004R1R1UU/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310252510&sr=1-1


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading and ARC of What there is to Say we have Said


I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## djgross

Recently finished Fallen by Karin Slaughter. The first chapter is truly exceptional.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51YP3HKO3sL._SL500_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-46,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Have just started The Silent Girl

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kcvIh0x3L._SL500_AA278_PIkin4,BottomRight,-47,22_AA300_SH20_OU01_.jpg


----------



## Riven Owler

I just finished listening to Water for Elephants on CD - the narrator alternates (young man/old man), and it is awesome. I am currently reading Blood Meridian by Cormac McCarthy. I loved The Road  by McCarthy, and that got me into some of his other books.


----------



## JRTomlin

I am not reading anything. I am chewing my nails and muttering: Two days until ADWD! Only two days!!!


----------



## Victoria J

A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire.


----------



## Marguerite

A Game of Thrones: A Song of Ice and Fire  I know it looks like a repeat but true none the less.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished reading Jim C. Hines' new one, The Snow Queen's Shadow. It was great!


----------



## gregoryblackman

I'm currently finding out how much I loved The Ringworld, by Larry Niven; all over again.


----------



## Todd Young

I've just finished Let the Right One In by John Ajvide Lindqvist, a Swedish writer. It's one of the strangest books I've ever read and though I'm not really into horror, I'd certainly recommend it.


----------



## VioletVal

I'm currently reading Deanna Raybourn's _Silent in the Grave_ along with _The Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin_. On audio I'm listening to _Mansfield Park_.


----------



## MJFredrick

I'm currently reading Falling, Freestyle by Vivian Arend. OMG, SMOKING hot book! Yowza.


----------



## scottnicholson

Reading MJ Rose's erotic thriller The Halo Effect

http://www.amazon.com/Halo-Effect-Butterfield-Institute-ebook/dp/B0052ZGFJ8


----------



## ljcharles

Just finished Brightest Kind of Darkness. Great book! I highly recommend it.



I'd never read anything by P. T. Michelle and am so glad someone recommended this to me.


----------



## seansies61

I am reading Where The Sun Don't Shine -- http://www.amazon.com/Where-Sun-Dont-Shine-ebook/dp/B0058OJ7MU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310432788&sr=8-2 -- the auther is an old old friend -- I like it!


----------



## stormhawk

gregoryblackman said:


> I'm currently finding out how much I loved The Ringworld, by Larry Niven; all over again.


I only read that as a stand-alone one time ... every time after that, I've read the entire Known Space sequence, in story order (there's a timeline in the beginning of Tales of Known Space that puts them in order, so you do end up jumping around a bit, slipping short stories in between novels, but it's really neat to get the whole scope of the story cycle.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm probably one of the last people to pick up a copy of The Prince of Tides, but I took it on vacation this year. I've never seen the movie, and though I'm 500 pages into the book, I'm still not quite sure how it will turn out. I really enjoyed the book to start with, but by page 400 the stories seemed to go on too long, and the points made about the family were repetitive. Still, it's a good, memorable story.


----------



## WriterCTaylor

I have taken a huge step sideways and am reading Robert Winston - The Human Mind.


----------



## seansies61

also reading http://www.amazon.com/The-House-of-Tomorrow-ebook/dp/B0030CVPW2The House of Tomorrow, pretty good, easy to read, story of a sheltered orphan living in a geodome with his futuristic grandmother who gets turned on to The Misfits and becomes bassist for a punk band.


----------



## FrankZubek

Read Robert MacCamonn's THE FIVE, which is about  a small time rock and roll band on their last tour just as a video they made about war begins to get decent airplay. 

Meanwhile, an ex-Marine on his own last legs, watches the video and decides that this band is a group of liars who don't know what they are talking about and they have to die.

So using the band's website.... he notes their next play dates and begins stalking them

Then the shootings begin....

Excellent characters and style. I found it tough to put down and finished it in two days time

Very, very highly recommended if you love a good thriller that also reveals the life of a group of creative people on the road


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Michael Gruber's The Book of Air and Shadows. I'm a sucker for all things related to Shakespeare and missing manuscripts, so I'm enjoying this even though it's a dense read filled, as Gonzalo says in The Tempest, with "forthrights and meanders."


----------



## 13500

I finally finished A Discovery of Witches, which took me awhile since I just could not get into the story. For a change of pace, I started Citizen Insane this morning.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Just started _Toll the Hounds_ by Steven Erikson. Been putting this one off for a while because it is so huge (1,200 pages +) and because it's the 8th book in a series of 10 that I'm not wanting to end.


----------



## melissaj323

Reading a Game of Thrones: A song of Fire and Ice


----------



## MJFredrick

Finished Falling, Freestyle yesterday and now reading Courtney Milan's Unlocked. Wow, really good!


----------



## 5711

About halfway through _More Beer_ by Jakob Arjouni, a German crime noir classic from the late 80s in a new translation. Outsider Turkish detective Kemal Kayankaya navigates prejudice, eco-terrorists and Establishment corruption in staid West Germany with gruff DIY attitude. Liking it so far. First in a series and just out in the US (today, I think).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Just got my copy of Geroge R R Martin's A Dance with Dragons - and it's about time it's out.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Theresaragan

I am reading _Have You Seen Her?_ by Karen Rose. Just started it the other night.


----------



## chilady1

*Just finished these two:*

 

*Started on the next in the series:*


----------



## LauraB

Finished What there is to say we have said. It is a collection of letters from Eudora Welty and William Maxwell. Very good. They had an amazing relationship as writer/friends.

I read a biography of a US President each summer, this summer it is An Imperfect God , about Washington. Just started it tonight. I'm reading it on paper as it isn't available in Kindle.


----------



## gregoryblackman

Currently re-discovering David Brin's the Uplift Series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

The Vault by Boyd Morrison. Excellent read.

Next up is 

A Season in Hell by Jack Higgins. Picked it up for just $1.99 a few weeks ago; it's now $9.99.


----------



## Colin Taber

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Just got my copy of Geroge R R Martin's A Dance with Dragons - and it's about time it's out.


Me too!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I just finished The Silent Girl (Kindle 12.99 - I know, I even paid agency for it!). WOW! Have to post my review on goodreads, but it was amazing. I thought the author was watching too much of the reboot of La Fem Nikita (Nikita). Then I got further than the first three pages, and was blown away. I like Gerritsen anyway, but this was far and away her best. She said it was more personal because of using her experiences as a Chinese American. You can tell. There's something her that she doesn't tap in her other works. 


I just started The River Knows (Amanda Quick) I have the dead tree version on hand, so that's what I'm reading.


So far, I'm loving it! It's fun, it's witty, it's crafty, and very entertaining. Everything Quick a.k.a. Krentz is known for.
In between The Silent Girl and this, I started about 4 books and set them aside by page 60. They all had promise when I bought them in the bookstore, but after a while they left me flat. I think it was an issue with my taste and not the books.


----------



## kindleworm

On my kindle I am reading Ghosts by Noel Hynd.
Also reading a paperback of The Art Of Racing In The Rain, by Garth Stein.
I am enjoying both books so far.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

A Dance With Dragons, at long last.


----------



## gina1230

Just started listening to _One Foot in the Grave_ by Jeaniene Frost. It's the second book in the Night Huntress series. I loved the first one, and I'm hoping this one is just as good.


----------



## Pamela Davis

Colors of Deception by Courtney Cantrell. Fast-paced, can't put down book. Loved it.

Re-reading Eric Flint's 1632 series in preparation to read the latest installment.

Got my hands on a complete set of John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee books. Just finished them. Loads of fun and a great talent.


----------



## Samuel Thews

I'm reading Angie Sage's _Flyte_ for my YA fiction fix,_ Dream On_ for my golf fix - about a guy trying to go from 100 to par in a year. And on audio I am continuing my way through M.C. Beatons Hamish Macbeth series, currently on _Death of a Dustman_.

And now that _A Dance with Dragons_ is FINALLY out, I'll hop back on that. But I will need to reread as it has been SIX years.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started reading this one and enjoying it very much. Grabs you from the very first page...


Listening to this one from Audible:


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm a bit of the way into:



This is one of the more fascinating books I've read in recent years.

Mike


----------



## helenscotttaylor

I've just finished reading three contemporary romances in a series by Marie Force, Maid For Love, Fool For Love and Ready For Love. I am waiting on an order from Amazon for a new release that has been recommended to me but at the moment it isn't out on Kindle, which is annoying. It's The Siege (Agent of Rome) by Nick Brown but this is a UK pubbed book so maybe not available in the States yet. I'm not sure it will be my thing as it's a war story, but I am keen to try it.


----------



## JRTomlin

Finished A Dance with Dragons at about 2AM this morning. 

I have very mixed feelings about some parts but Martin is NEVER predictable.

Edit: GOD, I hope he doesn't take 6 years to finish the NEXT one.


----------



## JimC1946

I just read Donkey Love, a new short story by Terry Silver. The subtitle is "A humorous, lightly erotic adult short story." It was a funny story, about a half-hour of reading.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Currently about halfway through _Seed_, by Ania Ahlborn.



Very hard to put down and uber-creepy. Highly recommend.


----------



## mistyd107

Finishing up "Unbroken" 

will Start:" The Love Goddess' Cooking School"


----------



## tinytoy

In the past month I've read quite a few best sellers incl. The Help, The Hunger Games trilogy, The Lincoln Lawyer, Water for Elephants.  I am currently reading A Little Death in Dixie.  On my list for the next few weeks I have Unbroken, A Stolen Life, Room, Sarah's Key.

And I've considered starting Game of Thrones but am somewhat scared to commit.


----------



## JRTomlin

tinytoy said:


> In the past month I've read quite a few best sellers incl. The Help, The Hunger Games trilogy, The Lincoln Lawyer, Water for Elephants. I am currently reading A Little Death in Dixie. On my list for the next few weeks I have Unbroken, A Stolen Life, Room, Sarah's Key.
> 
> And I've considered starting Game of Thrones but am somewhat scared to commit.


As frustrating as Martin sometimes is (I've seen calls for cattle prods to get him to finish this series), I am not alone in considering it the best fantasy series ever written -- and that with me having called him several bad names as I finished ADWD last night.


----------



## ChrisHoward

I'm about a third of the way through Iain M. Banks' Consider Phlebas:

http://www.amazon.com/Consider-Phlebas-ebook/dp/B0013TX6FI

Good stuff!


----------



## drenee

I just finished this one - audio version. 

deb


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Just started _The Help_:



40 pages in, and I'm quite engrossed.


----------



## Tracey

I am back on the In Death books. About 3/4 of the way through Glory in Death. Love it!


----------



## Cindy416

Tracey said:


> I am back on the In Death books. About 3/4 of the way through Glory in Death. Love it!


I just finished _Ceremony in Death,_ and now I feel as if I should read the first book in the series again because I now know the characters much better than I did back when I first started the series.


----------



## Marguerite

will Start:" The Love Goddess' Cooking School"

[/quote]

I really liked this book and i hope you do too. I read it for a book club and the author called us. We were able to talk with her which was a real treat.


----------



## mlewis78

Earlier this week I read Alexander McCall Smith's The Dog Who Came in From the Cold, which is #2 in the Corduroy Mansions books.  Last night I started A Game of Thrones and hope that it's as good as its fans say it is.


----------



## BowlOfCherries

Been in the mood for psychological suspense stories lately so:

Just finished 'The Collector' by John Fowles.  The first half of the book is a first person narrative from the collector's viewpoint - a man who kidnaps a woman he wants for his very own. Most of the second half of the book is the secret diary the woman kept of her ordeal.  It was a great read with lots of suspense.

Currently reading 'The Fan' by Bob Randall.  It is the story of a stalker and the object of his affection told through letters written by themselves and various other folks in both their worlds.  Really enjoying it so far.  The book was made into a movie years back and starred Lauren Bacall and Michael Biehn.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

About 1/4 into this. Wonderful!


----------



## MJFredrick

I'm just a few chapters in but this makes me think of Sarah Plain and Tall (from her POV instead of the kids')


----------



## drenee

MJFredrick said:


> I'm just a few chapters in but this makes me think of Sarah Plain and Tall (from her POV instead of the kids')


My kids and I loved that movie. Thanks for the recommendation.

 I'm currently reading Plight of the Darcy Brothers by Marsha Altman. 
deb


----------



## Harry Shannon

"Bad Things Happen" by Harry Dolan. I'm very impressed. The plot is clever, the sense of humor intelligent, the story dark--yet most of the violence and sexuality happens off stage. This is clever writing designed to appeal to a wide audience. Good stuff.


----------



## Neekeebee

After the almost-6 year wait, I am reading _A Dance with Dragons_ slowly, a few chapters at a time. (We'll see how long _that_ lasts! )  I figured I could use something light at the same time, so am also reading _Summer at Willow Lake_ by Susan Wiggs. Pretty good so far.



N


----------



## Amyshojai

Got a copy of "the Things That Keep Us Here" by Carla Buckley (Bantam) as a freebie at the Thrillerfest banquet. Started reading on the plane flight home. Couldn't put it down, read straight through and finished it late that night. OUTSTANDING!

It's what I'd call a "quiet" thriller, one with such internal tension and driving characterization that you nearly explode waiting to see what happens next. It's "Hot Zone" meets "Ordinary People" and is awful and heartrending and scary-bad in just the way a thriller should be--with brilliant writing.


----------



## Tracey

Well I thought I was 3/4 of the way through Glory in Death but I was way more than that through it, think I had about a chapter left.....these books are so good, you don't realise how quickly you go through them.

So I finished it and went straight on to Immortal in Death. No idea what will be next after this, will have to get through some of my others on my Kindle before I buy another In Death book I think.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Tracey said:


> Well I thought I was 3/4 of the way through Glory in Death but I was way more than that through it, think I had about a chapter left.....these books are so good, you don't realise how quickly you go through them.
> 
> So I finished it and went straight on to Immortal in Death. No idea what will be next after this, will have to get through some of my others on my Kindle before I buy another In Death book I think.


Gah, I totally want to start the In Death series (I'm a big Nora Roberts fan and I hear JD Robb is even better) but I'm afraid of getting hooked and not being able to do anything other than read them... (Neither my schedule nor my wallet can afford that at the moment.)

Edited to keep this on-topic: I am currently reading Life, Love and a Polar Bear Tattoo by Heather Wardell. Currently free for Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Life-Love-Polar-Tattoo-ebook/dp/B0053D0GLM/ref=sr_1_1_title_1_ke?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310946969&sr=1-1


----------



## drenee

Kristan, I know exactly what you mean. I read the first In Death book and really enjoyed it. I have been dying to read the second one, but my TBR list is already so long I do NOT need to buy anymore books right now.

 I'm listening to A Matter of Class. Enjoyable.
deb


----------



## Candee15

Neekeebee said:


> After the almost-6 year wait, I am reading _A Dance with Dragons_ slowly, a few chapters at a time. (We'll see how long _that_ lasts! ) I figured I could use something light at the same time, so am also reading _Summer at Willow Lake_ by Susan Wiggs. Pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> N


Oh, I love Susan Wiggs' books, but I haven't read any of the Lakeshore Chronicles ones yet. I hope you'll let us know how you like the one you're reading as you get into the story.

Lynn


----------



## 5711

I'm currently reading _Die A Little_ , the first of Megan Abbott's 50s crime noir novels with a female POV. The writing's good but it feels more like a literary novel than a crime story so far, with no real incident to move the plot forward almost a quarter of the way in. I'm a sucker for the 1940s and 50s so I'll keep going in any case. Her series' covers are great but the Kindle price might be steep for most readers.


----------



## Richard Raley

Having finished "A Dance With Dragons" I've started and stopped three different novels after 10% into them...in a bit of a funk...


----------



## paleciaki

I just recently found out "My Immortal" by Tara Gillespie. (link to rehost --> http://myimmortalrehost.webs.com/ )
It's called worst fanfic ever and it was quite popular about 4 years ago, but I just recently found it and it really changed my life. Every time I think about this book I want to laugh, it's like Plan 9 from Outer Space for literature.


----------



## ColinJ

paleciaki said:


> I just recently found out "My Immortal" by Tara Gillespie. (link to rehost --> http://myimmortalrehost.webs.com/ )
> It's called worst fanfic ever and it was quite popular about 4 years ago, but I just recently found it and it really changed my life. Every time I think about this book I want to laugh, it's like Plan 9 from Outer Space for literature.


Out of curiosity I followed that link...

And goddamn!! That is one of the funniest things I've ever read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On Kindle, I'm reading _Hybrid_ by Brian O'Grady which I picked up free about a month and a half ago but which is, apparently, no longer available. Plot is complex -- at least 3 or 4 different characters -- good so far, though I've noticed a couple of 'spellcheck oops' -- latter for later, etc. I'm at about 21% . . . will keep reading.

In paper, I'm reading Sins of the Fathers (Chief Inspector Wexford Mysteries, No. 2) by Ruth Rendell.

 I realized I've never read all of these, though I've read one or two here and there. . .so now I'm going in order. . . .hoping they'll be kindlized before long.

AND, I just got an email from the library that a book I had on hold is available: Detective Inspector Huss by Helene Tursten

 So I guess I need to pick that up and get it read -- I have to claim it in 3 days and then have 3 weeks to read it. I'll read it via the Overdrive App on my Xoom. . . .


----------



## Russell Brooks

I'm currently reading: CHILDREN OF THE FOG, by Cheryl K Tardif.


----------



## jherrick

Just finished The Jefferson Key by Steve Berry. Pretty good. The first Berry book I've read.

Working on The Last Dickens by Matthew Pearl now.


----------



## Tracy Sharp

Reading Nelson Demille's The General's Daughter. Can't put it down!


----------



## Nancy Beck

I'm finishing up on The Spirit Ring, should be done with it in a few days or so.

I picked up something new (to me), and I should be starting this one by the weekend, at the latest. It's by J. A. Marlow, and is her SF take on Red Riding Hood (I really like when fairytales are retold in different ways):


----------



## Aloysa

Started A Stolen Life last night. What a terrifying and and heartbreaking story.


----------



## drenee

Ann, is your Xoom your phone?  Sorry I don't know what it is and I'm curious, and also sorry I'm hijacking the thread for a minute.  I haven't started reading anything new to list.  
deb


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading a funny, PI mystery called Dead Light District by Jill Edmondson. It's set in Toronto and move at a pretty fast pace.



Debra


----------



## Ann in Arlington

drenee said:


> Ann, is your Xoom your phone? Sorry I don't know what it is and I'm curious, and also sorry I'm hijacking the thread for a minute. I haven't started reading anything new to list.
> deb


A XOOM is an Android based tablet manufactured by Motorola. . . . . . .

(and, FWIW, the Overdrive App isn't working properly -- won't load and open the book. . . .oh well. . . . .I'll have to do some troubleshooting. . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll get the thread back from its mini thread jack!

I'm reading Area 51 by KB member Bob Mayer:


Betsy


----------



## Craig Allen

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm reading Area 51 by KB member Bob Mayer:
> 
> 
> Betsy


Strangely enough, I am also reading that one (just hit 81% on the train on the way home). I'm not big into the whole UFO thing, but Mr. Mayer makes it very compelling. Good stuff.


----------



## KindleGirl

In a few minutes I am going to start this one. I've heard a lot of good things about it so I can't wait to get started.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish :"The Love Goddess' Cooking School" which I am absolutely LOVING!!!!!


Will Start: "Out of My Mind" by Sharon M Draper


----------



## VickiT

About halfway through Darkest Fear (A Myron Bolitar Novel).










It's one of is older novels, but I'm really enjoying it.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished WHERE SHE WENT by Gayle Forman (contemp YA, sequel to IF I STAY) and just started THE SKY IS EVERYWHERE by Jandy Nelson (also contemp YA). The language in this book is beautiful, and the narrator is pretty amusing.


----------



## mlewis78

Finished George R.R. Martin's A Game of Thrones during the wee hours today. Mixed feelings. Overall a good read.


Spoiler



Grossed out by the very end and hated that he killed off a major character.


 I don't know if or when I will continue with this series (I have the books on kindle).

I'm reading Eric Metaxis's recent bio about German theologian Dietrich Bonhoeffer. I will probably start some fiction soon for escape.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm 13% into . Intriguing so far. . . . .


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm currently reading Wastelands which is a short story collection of apocalyptic and post-apocalypse fiction .... There are authors in here I don't usually associate with this style of fiction - Orson Scott Card, George R.R. Martin, Stephen King. Catherine Wells - and some I do - Octavia Butler, Cory Doctorow, Paolo Bacigalupi .... There are some big names in this anthology and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Victorine

I finished Rippler the other day. Really enjoyed the book! I'd totally recommend it.



And then last night I bought and read a little novelette, It's In His Kiss. Fun read! I'd recommend it too.



Vicki


----------



## Steve Vernon

Just finishing THE DEAD MAN: FACE OF FEAR


----------



## Grace Elliot

Currently reading Emma Holly's "Beyond Innocence."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Currently reading Imaginary Girls by Nova Ren Suma (DTB not Kindle format).


----------



## caseyf6

I just finished Orson Scott Card's "Lost Gate"-- I absolutely loved it and can't wait for the next one. He needs to hurry up and write. (One of the frustrations to reading the first in the series right after he writes it!)


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Scott Westerfeld's _Laviathan_. Bought the sample, got hooked, and bought the rest. About 20% into it.

http://www.amazon.com/Leviathan-Scott-Westerfeld/dp/1416971742


----------



## lynnemurray

I'm reading two at once, depending on where in the room I'm located--the paranormal corner or the contemporary (in this case) YA area!

Dragon Bones by Patricia Briggs
and

The Fat Lady Sings by Charlie Lovett


----------



## Guest

Brand new purchase... a rare hardcover, since it is not yet digital.










ABSOLUTELY THE BEST THING FOR KIDS SINCE HARRY.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish "Out of My Mind" by Sharon Draper:

and start

"The Fixer Upper" by Mary Kay Andrews:


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished John Adams by McCullough.. wonderful read. McCullough makes history read like fiction. Just wonderful. One book I was sad to see end.



For now - I want something light. Jumping into Coben's Deal Breaker:


----------



## klouholmes

Assassin's Village by Faith Mortimer. I started it at Authonomy.com and still liked reading what already read. The setting in Cyprus and the theatrical characters make this my kind of thriller. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Assassin%27s+Village&x=20&y=16


----------



## Larry Marshall

I've just finished reading Deadball: Game 7 by Allen Schatz.



It's a great thriller/mystery painted on a World Series backdrop.

Cheers --- Larry


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I'm in the middle of . Good creepy story.


----------



## John Dorian

I'm actually re-reading Terry Pratchett's Thief of Time. Good enough to read twice.


----------



## Derz7sk

This is my third reading of The Secret Life of Oscar Wilde.



It's a bit pricey but I know it's a good book as I had it out of the library in hard copy twice. 'Oh what a mind was there o'erthrown.' Seems he was like a modern man cast back in the hidebound era of Victoria. He seems so much more hip than everyone else. What a lot Bosie Douglas got away with because he was an aristoprat. A pair of predatory gays.
Formatting on this book is excellent, the footnotes work, only the odd papragraph line astray (not enough to distract).


----------



## KindleGirl

I've had this one on my kindle for a while now and I think it's time for a quick, fun read.


----------



## Cardinal

I finished Perfect on Paper: The (Mis)Adventures of Waverly Bryson. I really enjoyed this book; it is a debut novel and I will read the author's next book.



I am currently reading Black Echo.



I hope to finish it this weekend because I was on a waiting list for Smokin' Seventeen and the library called and said it is in and I need to pick it up in a few days.


----------



## Colin Taber

Geoffrey said:


> I'm currently reading Wastelands which is a short story collection of apocalyptic and post-apocalypse fiction .... There are authors in here I don't usually associate with this style of fiction - Orson Scott Card, George R.R. Martin, Stephen King. Catherine Wells - and some I do - Octavia Butler, Cory Doctorow, Paolo Bacigalupi .... There are some big names in this anthology and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


Let us know what you think of it when finished. I like the odd dose of (fictional) apocalypse.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I just picked up a copy of Stephen King's BLOCKADE BILLY. A good fast yarn, read well on a lawn chair with a cold bottle of root beer.


----------



## DYB

Last night I finished Patrick Rothfuss' "A Wise Man's Fear." Very good read, though not as solid as the first installment. Rothfuss loves the sound of his own writing a little too much. But worth reading if you enjoyed the first book in the series.



Next I think I will read Jeffrey Archer's "A Prisoner of Birth." I haven't read anything by Archer before and this is supposed to be a modern retelling of "The Count of Monte Cristo," which is one of my all-time favorites. So we'll see! Hopefully it's a fast read.


----------



## Kenosha Kid

About 1/2 through _Out Stealing Horses_ by Petterson

Worth reading for the prose alone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started. It's currently priced at $7.39 but I picked it up free at the beginning of June. Good so far.


----------



## JMJeffries

Just finished A Dance of Dragons by George RR Martin.  Awesome.  He understands how to create a new world along with characters that keep me reading.  Planning to reread soon so I can understand the next one.


----------



## NS

I just started Fragile by Lisa Unger. The girl can write.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Midnight Riot. I heard an interview with the author on NPR and it sounded interesting. It is a fun, light read. I'm 48% into it and enjoying it so far.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Reading GRRM's "A Dance with Dragons".


----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> I'm currently reading Wastelands which is a short story collection of apocalyptic and post-apocalypse fiction .... There are authors in here I don't usually associate with this style of fiction - Orson Scott Card, George R.R. Martin, Stephen King. Catherine Wells - and some I do - Octavia Butler, Cory Doctorow, Paolo Bacigalupi .... There are some big names in this anthology and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


Colin,

It was an enjoyable book. Some were stories were of an apocalypse or set right after; some were dystopias set some time after. I was surprised that I has only read one of the stories in the collection as I'm a pretty big fan of apocalyptic fiction .... some stories were stronger than others (as is the case in any anthology) and overall it was definitely worth the read.


----------



## Tracy Sharp

I'm reading this:



And it is fantastic. I'm having trouble putting it down. But I love all of Lilith Saintcrow's books. Particularly the Jill Kismet novels. Wonderful, very skilled writer.


----------



## Queenbe Monyei

Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightening Thief and Jane Eyre. Quite an eclectic mix


----------



## Grace Elliot

'The Red Queen' by Philippa Gregory and 'Beyond Innocence' by Emma Holly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Currently reading William Manchester's Goodbye, Darkness



It's riviting. Here's two other books I highly recommend on the Pacific War:



and

​Edward C. Patterson


----------



## drenee

Winter Sea
deb


----------



## joanne29

fantastic book


----------



## Harry Shannon

"The Wagon" (And Other Tales of the City) by a Chicago cop named Martin Priber. Surprisingly elegant and moving essays about picking up the dead at crime scenes. An eerie and touching discovery.


----------



## Colin Taber

Geoffrey said:


> Colin,
> 
> It was an enjoyable book. Some were stories were of an apocalypse or set right after; some were dystopias set some time after. I was surprised that I has only read one of the stories in the collection as I'm a pretty big fan of apocalyptic fiction .... some stories were stronger than others (as is the case in any anthology) and overall it was definitely worth the read.


Thanks Geoffrey,

I like a bit of variety in my reading (perhaps not _too much_ variety), as it can't all be epic & dark fantasy and social science. I might have to try this!


----------



## djgross

Just finished Once Upon a River. Gorgeous writing, great characters (particularly Margo) and a plot that is never boring. I have family in Kalamazoo, Michigan and the author made me see the area (and river) in a whole new way.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Kathy Reichs, _Lethal Legacy_. Almost finished. It's a great legal thriller, set in the world of wealthy New York City philanthropists and has tons of interesting back story about the New York library.


----------



## zacharias499

Started reading this author JBernheimer. He's got a book Confessions of a D List Supervillan. Reminds me of a couple of original pieces I saw published on the web in some Science-zines.


----------



## April loves books

Just started _The Scorch Trials_, second book in The Maze Runner series. Is this a series or a trilogy, anyone know?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

April loves books said:


> Just started _The Scorch Trials_, second book in The Maze Runner series. Is this a series or a trilogy, anyone know?


I'm pretty sure it's a trilogy, although I wouldn't be my life on it.


----------



## April loves books

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a trilogy, although I wouldn't be my life on it.


Ok, thanks! I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I started The Hanover Square Affair (Captain Lacey Regency Mysteries) by Ashley Gardner: 

Good story so far. . . . .I'm already about 45% into it. . . .


----------



## KathyGleason

Just finished "Little Bee" and started "The Distant Hours." I also just read "My Mother's Lover," a really great Kindle single.


----------



## JMJeffries

Reading Viper Moon by Lee Roland.  Not what I expected, at all.


----------



## youngadultfiction

Just finished Perfume by Patrick Suskind, which was very dark and very beautiful. I'm really into YA fiction so might check out 'Uglies' by Scott Westerfeld, been hearing great things about that. But i think 'Fahrenheit 451' by Ray Bradbury is next.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Wagon (and other Tales of the city) by Martin Priber, a Chicago cop. Elegant, upsetting essays about removing the dead from crime scenes. Wonderfully written.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Hey, I haven't been around for a while -- but I'm reading

The Snopes Trilogy, which is pretty transcendently fantastic, although you really have to work at it.

And

The Geography of Bliss, which is entertaining and is certainly making me think about the nature of happiness, although Eric Weiner's incessant attempts to be funny too often come across as snide. Still, a great investment of $1.99! And now I know to never, ever visit Moldova.


----------



## jd78

Currently reading James Rollins' The Last Oracle (Book 5 of the Sigma Force series). The series has been a very thrilling and enjoyable ride. After I catch up to the current book, I'm going to start Jim Butcher's Dresden Files. That should be a good chuck of reading, and in a couple months I'll start reading the Harry Potter books when they are released in ebook form!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Going to start reading our very own Dave Conifer's WRECKER.


----------



## mistyd107

will Finish: "The Fixer Upper" by Mary Kay Andrews 

and start: "Letters from Wishing RocK" by Pam Stucky


----------



## Marata Eros

I just read _Tequila Truth _by Mari Carr...totally fun erotic romance novella...


----------



## Jcas

Just finished Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers, thoroughly enjoyed it, i think my next one will also be a Francine Rivers .


----------



## Indy

Just finished A Dance With Dragons, got my fix, and my torment.  No end in sight for any of it, and that's not a spoiler, that's old news with this series.  Now I'm working on Les Miserables some more to detox.  I'm only 42% into that and it has bogged down a lot lately.  I'm giving discworld a break due to the near coronary my hubby had when he paid the credit card bill.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have just started The Rosary Girls: A Novel of Suspense by Richard Montanari.



I don't recall how it was recommended to me but it's quite good so far. I'm at about the 20% mark.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I'm reading Crooked Letter, Crooked Letter and loving the sense of place and character and the stories set in past and present.


----------



## JMJeffries

I started Ghost Story last night.  I love Jim Butcher, and I'm really curious to see how he gets Harry Dresden out of his current predicament.


----------



## trevorscott

I've been taking a step back to my days in graduate school, reading some classic short stories by Flannery O'Connor and Frank O'Connor (no relation)


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

The Player of Games by Iain M. Banks. Had to get this after reading Consider Phlebas by the same author. It's far future sci fi.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read is Rex Stout's _The Black Mountain_:



Not only does Nero Wolfe leave his New York brownstone in this entry in the series, but he goes much, much farther. One of my favorites in the 40+ volumes of the series.

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm trying to finish up this one today:


then I will be starting this one so I can finish it before the movie comes out Aug. 10:


I'm probably one of the last people to read this!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

KindleGirl said:


> then I will be starting this one so I can finish it before the movie comes out Aug. 10:
> 
> 
> I'm probably one of the last people to read this!


Nope, I haven't either, but I'm trying to get it in before I go see the movie too!


----------



## AlisonM

Just finished "Clan of the Cave Bear". Bit behind the times never having read any of this series before but the interest in her last book in this series got me motivated. I might read the next one but if the first one is as good as it gets I doubt I will get through the whole lot.


----------



## DYB

Finished Jeffrey Archer's "Prisoner of Birth." Big meh. This is supposed to be a modern retelling of "The Count of Monte Cristo." It's more preposterous than anything Dumas ever came up with, frankly. I'll stick to the original.



I'm trying to decide what to read next. There's about 150 books I want to read. What to do what to do!


----------



## MichM

I'm brand new to the boards but I hope that someone discovers Adam Hargreaves like I did. http://www.amazon.com/Splithead-ebook/dp/B005F7IODI/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312092520&sr=1-2

His book Splithead is only $2.79 but had me laughing like a lunatic. He's British but the book's set in San Francisco and is the most original I've read in months. Do give him a go.


----------



## Pamela Davis

I just finished Lee Child's Killing Floor, the first in the Jack Reacher series. It was okay, but not as good as I'd expected.

I"m now reading Nelson DeMille's The Gold Coast.


----------



## tsilver

I recently discovered a very interesting author: Richard Crasta. I'm reading _I Will Not Go The F**k To Sleep _He was born in Bangalore to a World War II POW, where his conservative Catholic upbringing, low on calories and nutrition, but heavy on rosaries and canes, was disastrously unsuccessful in taming his Inner Child. He spent his teen and early adult years nursing salaciously un-Christian thoughts and fantasies, and quite inappropriately joined the Indian Administrative Service. Smitten by the fairer sex, and unsuited to a life of interacting with other male bores, he split to the U.S.; to become a writer, studying how not to write at American University and Columbia University.

If you like people like Bill Maher and the late George Carlin, as well as John Stewart and Stephen Colbert, I think you'll enjoy Crasta's sense of humor. Here are some of his other titles:

_The Killing of an Author
The Revised Kama Sutra 
What We All Need
Impressing the Whites
Fathers Rebels and Dreamers by Richard Crasta, Ralph Nazareth and Arunachalam Kumar
Beauty Queens, Children and the Death of Sex 
Eaten by the Japanese_


----------



## Addie

Finished _Them: Adventures with Extremists_ and _The Men Who Stare at Goats_. Starting _The Psychopath Test: A Journey Through the Madness Industry_, all written by Jon Ronson.


----------



## Numi Ash

A Visit from the Goon Squad by Jennifer Egan.  Amazing book.


----------



## Tracey

Well I finished Immortal in Death and loved it but will have to give them a rest for a while because the credit card has taken a hammering lately.

I have stared The House at Riverton which I have wanted to read for about 18 months but haven't gotten around to it yet. I think it started off a bit slower than The Forgotten Garden but has picked up and I am really liking it. I am then going to read The Distant Hours and that will keep me up to date when Kate Morton's books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Blood in the Skies (The Hellfire Chronicles) by G.D. Falksen

Full disclosure: I've known this kid for literally half his life. . .he and my son became best buds when they started high school together 14 years ago. Even then he wanted to write; he's previously published shorts in various places but this is his first published full length novel. I'm about 20 percent in and it's a good read so far. It's steampunk, which is not something I've read a lot of, but he writes well: There's something funny going on with a metal punch card and a mechanical bird and I'm definitely interested in finding out what! It is the first in what he expects to be a series of 3 books.

Oh, and today is the author's birthday.


----------



## DYB

I spent the day reading Agatha Christie's "The Murder on the Links." (It's the 2nd novel to feature Hercule Poirot.) I hadn't read it before. And once again she managed to surprise me with the denouement! I always intentionally suspect the persons I think are least likely to do it. But time and time again she takes me by surprise by making the killer the one person I never thought to suspect.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just started "Pirates of the Savanahh' by Tarin Lupo. 
Read the first chapter as my bedtime read and the vivid imagery kept me awake! Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## JMJeffries

I am still reading Ghost Story.  Trying to go slow in order to savor every word.


----------



## Cindy416

Tracey said:


> Well I finished Immortal in Death and loved it but will have to give them a rest for a while because the credit card has taken a hammering lately.
> 
> I have stared The House at Riverton which I have wanted to read for about 18 months but haven't gotten around to it yet. I think it started off a bit slower than The Forgotten Garden but has picked up and I am really liking it. I am then going to read The Distant Hours and that will keep me up to date when Kate Morton's books.


I know what you mean about taking a break from the "In Death" series. I really enjoy it, but there are so many books in the series that I will either have to get a second job or only read one book every month or so. I just finished "Ceremony in Death" (#5), and have already bought numbers 6 and 7. I'm amazed that I like the series, as I'm not a big fan of Nora Roberts' books. Go figure.


----------



## stormhawk

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I finally finished A Discovery of Witches, which took me awhile since I just could not get into the story.


I was badly disappointed by that book as well. If only someone had warned me that it was a "my boyfriend is a vampire" novel. And first in a series. My biggest shock came when i realized I was running out of pages before I was running out of story. it says "a novel" right there on the cover. Should only be one!

In order to get over it, I had to read Heinlein's Starship Troopers, and now I'm reading On the Beach - Nevil Shute.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I just read The Return of the Soldier by Rebecca West -- I think the edition I got was by girlEbooks, and cost 99 cents, and there's probably a free one out there too. This very short novel was AMAZING! Wow. 

I was turned on to West back when The Fountain Overflows was on sale for $2 or whatever -- and I realized that I just love her. I'm not sure why she's not better known/more read now. Vivid, funny, sad, profound.


----------



## Writtled

I'm reading Divergent by Veronica Roth right now. It's dystopian YA, which normally I'm way over, but this one is so good so far (I'm about halfway).


----------



## JMJeffries

stormhawk said:


> In order to get over it, I had to read Heinlein's Starship Troopers, and now I'm reading On the Beach - Nevil Shute.


My favorite Nevile Shute novel is A Town Called Alice. When I was in high school, I think I read it over and over again. It so appealed to my romantic, undeveloped writer's soul.


----------



## lynnemurray

JMJeffries said:


> My favorite Nevile Shute novel is A Town Called Alice. When I was in high school, I think I read it over and over again. It so appealed to my romantic, undeveloped writer's soul.


I Loved that book too (also the cool made for TV movie about it....PBS?).

This week I'm re-reading two Terry Pratchett books compiled into one (a friend bought it because she thought it was a new Wee Free Men book): The Wee Free Men and A Hat Full of Sky.



Any Pratchett book is worth re-reading to my mind.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading Exposed by Swedish writer Liza Marklund. The book is 554 pages long and it's grown on me. I still don't think the protagonist (a young ambitious journalism trainee) is that interesting, but I am curious to see how the murderer is caught. I'm about 300 pages into the book.

Debra


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'm really looking forward to doing some reading this month.

First, I'm looking to read either Raising Stony Mayhall, a different kind of zombie novel from one of my favorite writers (Daryl Gregory) or, Cadman's Gambit by D.P. Prior, a new book from one of my editors. Emperor's Edge by Lindsay Buroker is also on my radar, along with books by Daniel Pyle and Daniel Arenson.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I've had some great reads lately!

Currently, my nose is buried in Jeffrey Deaver's latest James Bond book, Carte Blanche.

Some great recent reads include:

The Book Thief by Marcus Zusak

The Red Tent by Anita Diamant

Lucky You by Carl Hiassen

Below Zero by C.J. Box

I recommend them all. Can you tell my reading is eclectic?


----------



## jonathanmoeller

The History Of The Medieval World, by Susan Wise Bauer, and the Weight of Blood, by David Dalglish.


----------



## ice-9

Just started Atlas Shrugged: (Centennial Edition) by Ayn Rand



...But it's kinda long, so I plan to intermittently mix it up withFreakonomics by S. Levitt and S. Dubner


----------



## Jon Olson

This is strange, but EUSTACE DIAMONDS, by Anthony Trollope. Lots of words, but he's very funny.


----------



## tinytoy

Finished A Game of Thrones on Friday, started Room and finished that yesterday, and am now onto A Clash of Kings.
























I shouldn't have broken away from the A Song of Ice and Fire series to read Room because I found myself rushing through it in order to start A Clash of Kings. I did enjoy it, though.


----------



## Writtled

I'm reading DIVERGENT by Veronica Roth. It's a dystopian YA, and I <3 it, even when I thought I was way over dystopian. What are you reading right now, be it book, blog, or other?


----------



## Joseph DiFrancesco

Don't laugh...Moby Dick.


----------



## Writtled

lol. I'm only laughing, Joseph, because I was asked not to. I'm like that sometimes...


----------



## samanthawarren

Right this second, I'm reading this thread. In a few minutes, I'll be reading the next book in the Dresden Files.


----------



## history_lover

samanthawarren said:


> Right this second, I'm reading this thread.


Beat me to it.

When I put my laptop down, I'll be reading A Clash of Kings.


----------



## LaRita

Out of Time by Monique Martin


----------



## NogDog

_Death and the Penguin_ by Andrey Kurkov (on sale through this Friday)


----------



## Writtled

I'll have to look these up. Any of them particularly amazing?


----------



## NogDog

Writtled said:


> I'll have to look these up. Any of them particularly amazing?


I'm about 30% into "Penguin" and finding it to be a great change of pace for me. I mostly read fantasy and science fiction (and science fact), while _Death and the Penguin_ is a somewhat dark, satirical mystery (so far  ). Also, it is very interesting to me to read a story taking place in the post-Soviet Ukraine written by a Ukrainian, getting some feel for what life might be like there.


----------



## liafairchild

I just put my kindle down a few minutes ago and was reading Impeding Justice by Mel Comley.


----------



## drenee

The Winter Sea.  I'm at 91%.  I hope to finish today.  
deb


----------



## Thalia the Muse

How is Winter Sea? It certainly has a pretty cover!

I'm alternating between 20,000 Leagues Beneath the Sea and the Snopes Trilogy. I think I might throw something faster-paced in there, because neither is a quick read!


----------



## mikelewis

LaRita said:


> Out of Time by Monique Martin


So am I

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas

Chesapeake by James Michener:

It is now the second Michener book (first is Caravans) that is available on Kindle.


----------



## drenee

I am loving Winter Sea.


Spoiler



The way the story goes back and forth between the main characters is fantastic. Someone on Goodreads classified it as something like Outlander, but it's not like that at all.


 It's been a long time since I've read a book that I wanted to end, but dreading to be finished. 
deb


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

When I'm done working for the day, Use of Weapons by Iain M. Banks. It's the third I've read in a row of his Culture series (science fiction). Fantastic stuff about a far future utopian human civilization, which feels compelled to nudge lesser civilizations throughout the local galaxies towards the light (and away from barbarism).


----------



## Shana Norris

Joseph DiFrancesco said:


> Don't laugh...Moby Dick.


I won't laugh...I read it two years ago just so I could say I had. 

Right now I'm reading On the Jellicoe Road by Melina Marchetta. I was SO confused at the beginning of the book, but a few chapters in pieces started falling into place and now I'm absolutely loving it. I'm past the halfway point and eager to see how everything wraps up and ties together.

And my nonfiction reading right now is The Backyard Homestead, to help me expand my mini-farm.


----------



## Charrlygrl

I am reading "The Five' by Robert McCammon, so far so good...about 20% in.


----------



## Sean Cunningham

_Kraken_ by China Mieville. It's mad. And he's sloshing London around like it's made of bits. So much for all the other things I planned to do in my free time this week.


----------



## hamerfan

I'm reading (again) Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry. Just can't get enough of the book's characters. 
Deets just died is where I'm at. *sniffles*


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

_The Reaping_. I am also reading _Impending Justice_ and just picked up the newest by Charlaine Harris ( Library) and _Water for Elephants _(Library). I just finished_ Beautiful Disaster _and think EVERYONE should run right out and buy that *wow*!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Deleted, no longer relevant with the thread merge.


----------



## mistyd107

this thread and then i hope to finish the Fixer upper Which should already be done but its been an insane few days


----------



## samanthawarren

Tamara Rose Blodgett said:


> _The Reaping_. I am also reading _Impending Justice_ and just picked up the newest by Charlaine Harris ( Library) and _Water for Elephants _(Library). I just finished_ Beautiful Disaster _and think EVERYONE should run right out and buy that *wow*!


I was horribly disappointed by the newest Charlaine Harris book. I'll definitely be hitting up the library for the next one so I don't waste my money.

Beautiful Disaster looks intriguing. Sample downloaded.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_***merged new thread into the existing "So What are you Reading" thread.  ***_


----------



## kcmay

Fearless Fourteen by Janet Evanovich


----------



## shel

On my Kindle I'm reading Shoeless Joe by W. P. Kinsella. 
In paper, I'm reading The Book of Angels by Sophy Burnham. 

Lovin' both!


----------



## LauraB

Finished The Magicians and started:


----------



## drenee

Dancing at Midnight
Started this morning. 
deb


----------



## mattlynn

I just finished Nemesis by Philip Roth. Fantastic. I hadn't read anything by him for 20 years, but now I will read several. 


- Matt Lynn


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Finished Wild Child by Mike Wells yesterday, today I'm enjoying Bullied by Christopher Smith! Both great. I'll definitely pick up the sequels. What do you think I should read next?


----------



## Addie

Finished _The Psychopath Test: A Journey Through the Madness Industry_ and _On Writing_.
 
I'm not really sure what my next read will be. I should probably pick up _Les Miserables_. I'm about halfway through, and I know if I wait much longer, I'll have to go back to the beginning.


----------



## Pamela Davis

I just finished Ghost Story by Jim Butcher, Dresden Files series. I almost didn't read it because I was so aggravated with the author after the previous book. Decided to go ahead and try it and I'm glad I did. My questions were answered and I liked the character development among all the characters.


----------



## Ann Chambers

Cadillac's Comin' by Mike Dennis (he's a KindleBoard author). http://www.amazon.com/CADILLACS-COMIN-ebook/dp/B003QP4F98/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312545375&sr=8-1


He has several books, and I scooped this one up when it went "free" recently. I just checked and it's still free!

I haven't finished it yet, but am about halfway through and it's a fast, fun read. It's the story of a country kid who is a rock n roll piano savant - he gets signed by Sun Records in Memphis and they decide to make him the king of rock n roll while Elvis is in the military. The kid of course has family problems and they are worsened by his career, etc.

Here's the Amazon description:

A young, headstrong performer with white-hot talent.
A president of a small record company with big ambitions.
A nervous nation coping with a new, dangerous music.

It's Memphis, 1958.

It's rock & roll, brother!

It's CADILLAC'S COMIN' !


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm almost done with Ghost Story and deciding on what to read next.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

A 99 cent novelette by A.R. Williams, The Blessed and the Damned. I'm not surprised that it's great, even though it doesn't have any reviews and has a low sales ranking. He's an author on these boards, and always very impressive with his comments.


----------



## Julia444

I just finished I THINK I LOVE YOU by Allison Pearson (highly recommended)--a story of a girl who grows up in Wales in the 70s and falls in love with the image of teen idol David Cassidy. She and her friend enter a "Meet David Cassidy" contest.  Twenty-five years later her mother dies and she is going through her mother's papers, and finds that she and her friend actually WON the contest, and her mother never told her.  She calls the publisher and demands some sort of recompense--she is grieving and somehow she wants to get her past back.  The publisher offers her a chance to come now, as a 38 year old woman, to meet David Cassidy in Vegas.  A funny and sad book, beautifully written).

NOW I'm reading THE BLACK STILETTO, by Raymond Benson.

Julia


----------



## emilyward

Reading Eden by Keary Taylor, a YA Dystopian/Sci-Fi Novel. Good read so far!


----------



## Pamela Davis

Currently reading _Land of Ash_, which was free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm nearly half way in and it's. . . . .odd. The conceit is that 36 authors over 6 days, wrote this novel together. Each got one chapter which they had to write in 2 hours. Oh, and they were doing this at a table in the middle of a stage in a theater and people could wander in and out and watch them.  I gather a general outline was worked out initially, but each author was allowed, even encouraged, to make the chapter they wrote 'their own'. Makes for a few inconsistencies. Definitely a different feel in different chapters which I find a bit jarring. I am interested in seeing where the story goes but as an experiment in how to write a book. . . . .I don't really think it was that successful.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm nearly half way in and it's. . . . .odd. The conceit is that 36 authors over 6 days, wrote this novel together. Each got one chapter which they had to write in 2 hours. Oh, and they were doing this at a table in the middle of a stage in a theater and people could wander in and out and watch them.  I gather a general outline was worked out initially, but each author was allowed, even encouraged, to make the chapter they wrote 'their own'. Makes for a few inconsistencies. Definitely a different feel in different chapters which I find a bit jarring. I am interested in seeing where the story goes but as an experiment in how to write a book. . . . .I don't really think it was that successful.


Oh, I think Jamie Ford was a part of that, right? He is a great guy, and I loved his book (Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet).

I think it's an interesting idea, but yeah, I can imagine it would come out disjointed... I wonder if it was less an experiment in how to write a book and more an experiment in showing how NOT to write a book, lol. Sometimes you gotta disprove theories too. 

Anyway, to stay on-topic, I just started Naked in Death by JD Robb.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I think it's an interesting idea, but yeah, I can imagine it would come out disjointed... I wonder if it was less an experiment in how to write a book and more an experiment in showing how NOT to write a book, lol. Sometimes you gotta disprove theories too.


I think it was an experiment in "Performance Art". . . 'cause part of the deal was that they had to write their bit on a stage where people could watch them. Not sure what the draw for the audience is but, whatever. . . . .it was probably fun for them. . . . . .


----------



## KindleChickie

Just finished Evilution by Shaun Jeffrey and loved it!  Havent started the next book, there are a couple novels I have not complete I might try to finish.  I really want something that draws me in right now.  Work has been hell and the weather is unbearable.  I want to get lost in a story.


----------



## 5711

_Among the Thugs_ by Bill Buford. It's non-fiction: In the 1980s, an American outsider runs around with English soccer hooligans and tries to understand what's going on. It's like watching a train wreck in slow motion, but pretty good so far.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Harlan Coben's Dealbreaker - fun read - I love his sense of humor:



And next - I think I'll read the next Brad Thor in my collection: Takedown


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished this and enjoyed it. Ready to see the movie next week:



Now I've started this one:



The audio version is awesome!


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack - a fast-paced mystery and a bargain at only 99¢.



Now reading Parallax by Jon Merz - a strong, distinctive voice that I'm really enjoying.



Next on my list Blood Vines by Erica Spindler.



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it was an experiment in "Performance Art". . . 'cause part of the deal was that they had to write their bit on a stage where people could watch them. Not sure what the draw for the audience is but, whatever. . . . .it was probably fun for them. . . . . .


Lol. My mom used to tell me there should be an "American Idol for writing." I told her that would be the most boring show to watch ever.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I'm almost finished "Neverland" by Douglas Clegg. Going to read his book "The Children's Hour" next. After that on my list are "The Deceased" by Tom Piccirilli and "Shadowboxer" by Trent Zelazny.


----------



## J. Gunnar Grey

I've waited since 2005 for my friend's book, Ward Against Death, to be finished, polished, accepted, and published, and now I finally get to read the "real, official" version.

Okay, I'm a little biased, but I love the story, the characters, and her world. And I'm delighted to see that it's getting good reviews, so it's not just my bias.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Hacking my way through The Maltese Falcon. 

Meb


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Just finished (and thoroughly enjoyed) _The Help_. Just started Mary Stewart's _This Rough Magic_.


----------



## mistyd107

will finish "Letters from Wishing Rock"

Will Start: "Emotional Waves"


----------



## tallulahgrace

Just finished Iris Johansen's "Quinn" and really wish I'd waited until "Bonnie is released in October. Johansen left us hanging, but the read was worth it.

Currently reading . I like the writing style and the story is captivating.

Tallulah


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I started The Dark Enquiry by Deanna Raybourn. It's the latest in her _Lady Julia Grey_ series.


----------



## BrianPBorcky

Excellent modern take on the hard boiled private eye. I kind of feel bad that I read the second book first and now I'm working on this:



Still, the fact that I started with the second book makes me feel like I got in on the ground floor. Ok, well maybe the second floor, but it's pretty close.


----------



## JMJeffries

I started reading Dick Francis's Gamble written by his son Felix Francis.


----------



## lynnemurray

KindleGirl said:


> Just finished this and enjoyed it. Ready to see the movie next week:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've started this one:
> 
> 
> 
> The audio version is awesome!


I have such a lovely memory of this audio book. I didn't have a clue of how I was going to manage on a drive from SF to LA with a friend and her friend's 9-year-old son. So I took advantage of the American Librarian's Assn. Sisters in Crime breakfast and asked some librarians what they recommended to keep a somewhat hyperactive 9-year-old boy amused on a 5 hour drive. They recommended that audio book. It was an enthralling experience for all of us. When we got to our destination the audio book was not done, so I gave it to the kid. We rounded out the day with bowling at my brother's league bowling event in LA, where my brother took some time to include the boy in some bowling. The kid said, "This is the best day of my life. Harry Potter and bowling."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished Naked in Death by JD Robb, and going to start Room by Emma Donoghue.

Also, The Help just came through for me at the library, so I'll be picking that up tomorrow or Wed!


----------



## Julie Christensen

I'm just finishing Laurie King's The Language of Bees.  It's part of the Mary Russel collection.  I love those books, although I see that she is getting a little wordy as she goes on - a common complaint I have with writers who make it successfully.  After this, I'm going to read Steve Martin's An Object of Beauty.  It's about art sales in galleries.  As an art school grad, I think I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Rick Chesler

Robopocalypse!


----------



## LaRita

Just finished The Help; it's much better than I expected.

Am now reading Flanagan's Run by Tom McNab. I've been waiting for this one, and gladly paid the $9.99. Unfortunately, though it's readable, formatting is pretty poor.


----------



## Richard Raley

"Seabiscuit"...hey, I'm only 8 years behind the rest of America...


----------



## Guy James

I've been on a Kotzwinkle and Christopher Moore stint recently. They each have some unique plots to their books. I'm officially a convert.

And, somehow, I hadn't heard of either until about a month ago. Some reader I am...


----------



## Arthur Slade

I'm getting a big kick out of this:

Finally reading the book after seeing most of the movies.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Guy James said:


> I've been on a Kotzwinkle and Christopher Moore stint recently.


i read kotzwinkle in the 70s. hermes 3000, the fan man, night book and doctor rat. love him. the fan man is a masterpiece.



Arthur Slade said:


> Finally reading the book after seeing most of the movies.


I'm going to join you in that soon. One of the guys in my writers' group says they're great reads.

i'm reading 'the box man' by kobo abe. i started years ago, but set it aside because it was too difficult and intense. can't say i'm finding it any easier now.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Storm Front 

and now reading The Monster of Florence


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished ROOM by Emma Donoghue and it's one of my top reads of the year! Mildly disturbing but wildly interesting, imaginative, and clever.


----------



## B Regan Asher

I'm reading Deception Point by Dan Brown.  Not really grabbing me but I'll finish it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm reading *The Silence of Medair* by Andrea K. Host, self-published book that was a Finalist in the Aurealis Awards:


----------



## Jane917

Just started



Read the sample and knew I had to read more.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Still Life with Murder by P.B. Ryan.  Wonderful.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Douglas Dorow

I'm reading Win or Go Home by Daniel Clarke Smith


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading The Going Rate by John Brady. The book is a police procedural set in Dublin, which is where Brady is from, so the dialogue is very authentic, and a bit hard to read at times. I'm not used to the local expressions and the way words are phrased. But the plot's pretty good so far. I'm about 50 pages into it.

Debra


----------



## KindleChickie

Erykah Badu: The First Lady of Neo-Soul


----------



## lynnemurray

I'm reading John Miller's The Power of Stones



I've had the honor to know John for about 15 years and I've enjoyed his short stories and thrillers in print books. He's started putting his earlier books (like Jackson Street below) on Kindle, but The Power of Stones is a new book published first on Kindle, and it's great fun! Like a hardboiled detective story a la Dashiell Hammett but set in modern day San Francisco with strong paranormal elements.


----------



## jherrick

Working on The Last Dickens by Matthew Pearl, and also Truman by David McCullough. Truman will take a while!


----------



## mistyd107

About to Finish "Emotional waves" by the KB's Maureen Miller it's great 

will Start: "The Thirteenth Tale" by Diane Satterfield


----------



## planet_janet

I just started reading *The Hunger Games* and am wondering why I waited so long to do so!


----------



## lynskeybooks

Temporary Perfections by Gianrico Carofiglio
http://bit.ly/rnkZ44


----------



## robertk328

Finished the _Hunger Games_ trilogy, now 15% into _Stealing Jake_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Magicians: A Novel by Lev Grossman.

Haven't decided about it yet. I'm about 22% in and there's definitely something 'unspoken' going on. But not much has really happened yet. Still. . .I'll keep reading. . . .


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Magicians: A Novel by Lev Grossman.
> 
> Haven't decided about it yet. I'm about 22% in and there's definitely something 'unspoken' going on. But not much has really happened yet. Still. . .I'll keep reading. . . .


Apparently they recently announced a sequel to this.

I finished The Help by Kathryn Stockett yesterday, which was a very good read. Still thinking about it.

Now I'm on to Stay by Allie Larkin.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

"The Three Musketeers." Never read before and am really enjoying it. My favorite version on film is the 70's version with Oliver Reed and Michael York. And I'm happy to find that of all the films, its clever, comedic tone amid all the swashbuckling is probably closest to the original book. Great read.



ps - not sure why this is $16 on Amazon. This is the version I downloaded for free on Stanza.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Confessions of a D-List Supervillain".  Not my usual sort of reading, believe it or not, but I am enjoying it.  Mostly predictable, but the climax and the way the situation it created was resolved actually caught me off-balance.  Well worth the $2.99.  Similar to Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat, if you've read those.


----------



## DYB

Stephen T. Harper said:


> "The Three Musketeers." Never read before and am really enjoying it. My favorite version on film is the 70's version with Oliver Reed and Michael York. And I'm happy to find that of all the films, its clever, comedic tone amid all the swashbuckling is probably closest to the original book. Great read.
> 
> 
> 
> ps - not sure why this is $16 on Amazon. This is the version I downloaded for free on Stanza.


Those Richard Lester films are classics! And what a perfect cast. I'm surprised the Richard Pevear (sans Volokhonsky) translation is free somewhere! I bought it a while ago, though I haven't read it yet. I do also love the Lowell Bair translation.


----------



## DYB

I finished Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan's "The Strain." Very good novel with an interesting take on Vampires. More vampires/zombies hybrids. I'll definitely be reading the rest of the trilogy.

I'm currently in the middle of "Death by Black Hole," which is interesting, but I'm not sure it's holding my interest enough to keep going without a break. I think I'll alternate it with "The Princess Bride." I love the movie and have always wanted to check out the novel.


----------



## D/W

Right now I'm reading a nonfiction book, Retirementology (Bonus Content Edition) by Gregory Salsbury, which was recently a freebie and has many great reviews. It's no longer free; however, it is quite inexpensive. I'm about a quarter of the way through the book, and I think it has helpful information for those who are interested in the subject.

From _Publishers Weekly_:

Salsbury (_But What If I Live? The American Retirement Crisis_) takes the burgeoning field of behavioral finance a step further by applying it to retirement planning during an economic downturn in this relevant, much needed book. He helps pre-retirees and retirees identify classic mistakes in earning, spending, saving, investing, and borrowing. With playful neologisms-retirewent, damnesia-Salsbury re-educates readers on how to prepare for their golden years during an insecure time, paying solid attention to the role one's home plays in relation to retirement, financial support for family members, tax liabilities , and health care. Of particular interest is a chart identifying common financially unhealthy traits such as procrastination and overconfidence, the consequences of such traits, and the way to rethink these traits to turn them into positives. A superb introduction to the necessary financial planning no American over 40 can afford to ignore.


----------



## Philip Brown

I'm one-fourth of the way through (yikes!) Theodore Dreiser's An American Tragedy. Reading it for a book group. The book is beginning to build nicely. Dresier's very deft in the way he can handle multiple characters on the same page. I'm learning a lot about writing as I read.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

DYB said:


> Those Richard Lester films are classics! And what a perfect cast. I'm surprised the Richard Pevear (sans Volokhonsky) translation is free somewhere! I bought it a while ago, though I haven't read it yet. I do also love the Lowell Bair translation.


Well... in looking at the copy I have again, it doesn't say who translated it. I downloaded from Stanza and just started reading. The formatting is good. But the only credit given is to Dumas. The source is "Project Gutenberg" and that artwork is the cover used. Beyond that, I don't know.

And yes, those films a great. The first one is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Been having my eye on this book for a while now...finally getting to it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YLNU94


----------



## scottnicholson

Just finished Barry Eisler's HARD RAIN (on audio) and now reading Vicki Tyley's new mystery Fatal Liaison
http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Liaison-ebook/dp/B005FR8OTM


----------



## Tracey

Just finished Kate Morton's House at Riverton - loved it!

I went on to start Jane Eyre for the first time ever and really enjoying it. I downloaded it because I saw the trailer for the movie and thought that it looked like a story that I would like. So far so good!


----------



## DYB

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Well... in looking at the copy I have again, it doesn't say who translated it. I downloaded from Stanza and just started reading. The formatting is good. But the only credit given is to Dumas. The source is "Project Gutenberg" and that artwork is the cover used. Beyond that, I don't know.
> 
> And yes, those films a great. The first one is one of my all time favorites.


Ahh, if it's Project Gutenberg then it's definitely not Richard Pevear's translation. Or, for that matter, Lowell Bair's. Project Gutenberg tend to be very early translations, probably from the 19th century. I don't know this translation, but I wonder how complete it will be... There is a great deal of sexuality in the books - shocking for its time - and I wonder if a 19th century translator would have made changes to keep the text more in keeping with the morals of the place and time. (Those French were much more risqué!)


----------



## Stephen T. Harper

DYB said:


> Ahh, if it's Project Gutenberg then it's definitely not Richard Pevear's translation. Or, for that matter, Lowell Bair's. Project Gutenberg tend to be very early translations, probably from the 19th century. I don't know this translation, but I wonder how complete it will be... There is a great deal of sexuality in the books - shocking for its time - and I wonder if a 19th century translator would have made changes to keep the text more in keeping with the morals of the place and time. (Those French were much more risqué!)


DYB, thanks very much for this post. I've looked deeper into this and determined that I am not reading the best translation. Pretty sure the Project Gutenberg version is by William Barrow from 1846, but strangely it doesn't say. I'm giving up the benefit of getting the book for free, in favor of Richard Pevear's translation. I read the sample on Amazon and it's MUCH more fun to read. So I'm forking over the 12 bucks for it. Or... if I have to pay that much, I might just get the physical version.

But anyway, thanks a lot of the very useful heads up!


----------



## CoreyWWilliams

Right now I'm reading through two books. One is a parody of writing and self-publishing books, How to Sell A Gazillion Ebooks in No Time (Even if Drunk, High, Or Incarcerated). Currently I find it very hilarious.



The second one I'm working through is Heart-Shaped Box by Joe Hill. Almost done with this one. It's a very good horror story, very unsettling, and has extremely good character development.


----------



## LindaL

I'm about finished with Wexler's _A More Obedient Wife_, a story of two women, each married to 1790s Supreme Court Justices (Iredell and Wilson). It's more interesting than it sounds, really!  Ms. Wexler weaves actual 18th-century letters throughout the book, and I love the way she portrays the women.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan

jmiked said:


> I'm nearing the end of:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying this series, it may make my "reread once in a while" list.
> 
> Mike


I read all three books and hated them. I kept thinking the series would improve. I mean EVERYBODY loves them! I thought they sucked. Sorry.


----------



## lynnemurray

Quick note to MrsCogan about Philip Pullman--I often get in trouble saying what I don't like, but I feel validated that someone else didn't like these. I thought I might be the only one in the world--LOL! I got all three books, assuming I'd love them like everyone else. Big mistake, I couldn't make it through the first. Maybe it was chemistry. They just left me cold.

On a more positive note. I'm just finishing "I Shall Wear Midnight." Oh, rare Terry Pratchett, readable, rereadable, always fun, often touching as well!



Mistyd107, I hope you enjoy Diane Satterfield's "The Thirteenth Tale" as much as I did. I found it hypnotic!


----------



## SethStedman

I'm pouring over an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm reading Kitty's Big Trouble by Carrie Vaughn.


----------



## Russell Brooks

Still reading, The Help, by Kathryn Stockett.


----------



## EWaters

I'm about to start reading The Wild Rose by Jennifer Donnelly but I finished a great book called Waiting for my Cats to Die by Stacy Horn. It's quirky but that's the charm of the story. If you are a animal person (cat person) than you should read this!


----------



## D/W

EWaters said:


> ....I finished a great book called Waiting for my Cats to Die by Stacy Horn. It's quirky but that's the charm of the story. If you are a animal person (cat person) than you should read this!


I love cats (and quirky stories also!), so I'm going to pick this one up at my local library. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I've been swapping back and forth between non-fiction: pregnancy and birth related books (our new addition is due in December), and some steamy romance/erotica type books. The latest one I've been working through is a Vampire & Succubus tale called Blood Wicked. And I have to say, it's yummy.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

"A Morbid Taste For Bones", by Ellis Peter.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Sarah's Key for a book club. I bought it a while ago for $5 but had not gotten to it yet.


----------



## Evelyn Collier

The Red Queen by Philippa Gregory


----------



## stormhawk

Little Fuzzy by H. Beam Piper, to prepare for reading Fuzzy Nation by John Scalzi.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

I just finished Douglas Clegg's "Neverland" and Trent Zelazny's "Shadowboxer". Next in line are Clegg's "The Children's Hour" and Tom Piccirilli's "The Deceased". I also have to read "Seducing The Myth" for review.


----------



## Linda Andrews

I'm reading last Chance Cowboy by Cathy McDavid

Linda


----------



## Thomas Barnes

The Postman by David Brin

The prose isn't mind-blowing but the story and themes and the main character are most excellent.


----------



## John Dorian

I don't even know what book it is. Kristin Cast I believe, it's downstairs right now.


----------



## joanne29

I am reading



and



and



Just finished



and



All are worthy


----------



## Ross Payton

200 pages into the Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins. Great sci-fi dystopian thriller. Don't let the YA label mislead you - this is great reading for anyone.


----------



## jkinluv

Currently reading Dalglish Clash of Faiths
i am also reading The Syndicate by Jon F Merz (lawson series)


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished the _Hunger Games_ trilogy, now 15% into _Stealing Jake_.


Finished _Stealing Jake_, now reading _Bobblehead Dad: 25 Life Lessons I Forgot I Knew_


----------



## corkyb

Ann Chambers said:


> Kathy Reichs, _Lethal Legacy_. Almost finished. It's a great legal thriller, set in the world of wealthy New York City philanthropists and has tons of interesting back story about the New York library.


I could not find this book on Amazon, either kindle or otherwise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

corkyb said:


> I could not find this book on Amazon, either kindle or otherwise.


----------



## corkyb

Ann in Arlington said:


>


The author listed in the previous post was Kathy Reichs I think. That's why I didn't think that was the same book.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. . . well, I think that might have been a mistake. . . .This is one of the Alexandra Cooper Series; Reichs writes the Temperance Brennan series. . . .from the description you quoted I think this is the book that is meant. . . .

BTW, on topic, I just started



I found my previous read The Magicians: A Novel by Lev Grossman to be only o.k. Too much teen/young adult angst and not enough actual plot. It was kind of a weird mashup of _Harry Potter_ and _Narnia_ with a touch of _Twilight_ thrown in. Oh, and a pinch of _Catcher in the Rye_.


----------



## Richard Raley

I just started Hounded.



It's like American Gods by Gaiman...but nowhere near as good. Okayish.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Treasure Island.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I finished _The Going Rate _ by John Brady, a mystery set in Dublin, and am about to start _Missing Joseph _ by Elizabeth George. I haven't read one of her books in a long time, and I'm looking forward to getting back to her work.

Debra


----------



## Julie Christensen

Steve Martin's An Object of Beauty. I'm not sure I totally like his writing style for novels - I didn't care for Shopgirl all that much, but I've had friends who loved it.  I'm reading this new one because my painting teacher really liked it.  It's about art auctions at places like Sothebys and the people who spend hundreds of thousands of dollars purchasing art.


----------



## JMJeffries

I started Second Grave on the Left, a sequel to First Grave on the Right by Darynda Jones.  First one was terrific and the second one is starting out great.


----------



## Meb Bryant

I just finished LOVE YOU MORE by Lisa Gardner. She's like literary comfort food for me. The gal can keep up line-by-line tension. Thanks, Lisa!

Meb, a wannabe


----------



## Grace Elliot

Very nearly finished 

-that should show the cover for Karen Wayslowski's "Darcy and Fitzwilliam" - at the moment it looks like a long string of HTM code - hoping magic happens when I post this....fingers crossed....


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished _Stealing Jake_, now reading _Bobblehead Dad: 25 Life Lessons I Forgot I Knew_


Finished Bobblehead Dad and in to Zoo City.


----------



## WorldPax

I am not a horror fan. Just started reading it and loving it. Some writers can transcend genre I guess.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Starting The Curse of the Spellmans by Lisa Lutz. The second novel about a crazy private investigation family. 
Very funny mystery.

Meb


----------



## robertk328

WorldPax said:


> I am not a horror fan. Just started reading it and loving it. Some writers can transcend genre I guess.


thanks for the recommendation, going to try this one out.


----------



## mikelewis

Just finished The first Dresden File book "Storm Front" by Jim Butcher.  I thought it was okay but had some problems with rather obvious character interaction and some odd plot devices.

I understand that the rest of the series improves...

Mike


----------



## drenee

Paperback. 
The Tale of Holly How (The Cottage Tales of Beatrix P) Audio.


----------



## Laura Lond

I've just finished _Happily Ever After_ by Susan May Warren, a Christian romance. It was okay. The major drawback is an unrealistic premise.

*Spoiler alert*


Spoiler



We have this young woman who meets a megastar author at a parking lot. He is _her favorite author_, yet she doesn't recognize him. Okay, I can suspend my disbelief here. Some people look different than their photos. Nothing comes out of the encounter, they part their ways. Then some time later she hires a handyman to work on her house. A handsome fellow walks in, we start watching their romance develop. As I read, I thought, "Don't tell me it's the same guy and she doesn't recognize him _yet again!_" Well, guess what? Yeah.


----------



## LauraB

I just finished Sarah's Key. A good book.
Now reading Ken Follett's All Quiet on the Western Front on paper.

*edited because I changed my mind on what I want to read now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished  A vampire novel by our own David McAfee. . .I'd give it a solid 4 stars, though I liked 33 A.D. better. I can see more volumes of the series coming, however. 

And now for something completely different  I've just started  by Lisa J. Yarde. A historical romance that begins 20 years or so before the Battle of Hastings. . .you know, 1066 and all that -- which is also a good book but not available on Kindle.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished Bobblehead Dad and in to Zoo City.


Didn't finish Zoo City so switched to something different: _Full Dark, No Stars_.


----------



## Sharon Red

Currently reading Hell House by Richard Matheson


----------



## unitbit

I just finished up Idoru by William Gibson, loved it!


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished:



Just started:



I've heard good things about this series of cozy mysteries so I thought I'd give it a try....good so far.


----------



## JMJeffries

I finished Second Grave on the Left and eagerly await the next one: Third Grave Dead Ahead.  I'm now looking at my TBR piles trying to decide which one to pick up next.


----------



## AnnetteL

Just started "I Don't Want to Kill You, the last in the trilogy by Dan Wells. 

I'm not usually a horror reader, but these books are excellent. (The first two are I Am Not a Serial Killer and Mr. Monster.)


----------



## JMJeffries

I finally decided on this one. I loved Georgette Heyer when I was in high school and have reread her books a time or two. This book seemed like a natural.

http://www.amazon.com/Georgette-Heyers-Regency-World-ebook/dp/B003V4BPMY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314048457&sr=1-1

Goergette Heyer's Regency World
by Jennifer Kloester


----------



## Tommie Lyn

I'm reading *Robert's Rules of Writing* by Robert Masello...it's good.


----------



## arodera

I am now reading "Brimstone", one of the best books of Preston & Child. His famous saga of Agent Pendergast is a reference for me and I love his books.

_--- sorry  no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Ann Chambers

Picked up the new Lee Child short story "Second Son" for 1.99 last night. Read about half before I fell asleep. This story is from when Reacher was 13. Interesting so far. I'm not big on short stories, but I love Reacher.


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Blood Vines by Erica Spindler - I'd forgotten how good her stories are.



Now reading Drummer Boy: A Supernatural Thriller by Scott Nicholson - hooked from the start.



Next on my list Love You More by Lisa Gardner.



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish up "The Thirteenth Tale":

and moving on to: "It's in His Kiss" which should be a very quick read so I'm going to post that as well as my next read as well

Followed by "Saving CeeCee Honeycutt"


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Recently read The Secret Life of CeeCee Wilkes by Diana Chamberlain and am just starting to reread an old favorite by Nora Roberts, Pearls of the Moon. I do that a lot, read something I never have, then reread an old favorite. One of the best things about a Kindle!


----------



## JMJeffries

I started this odd little book titled The Girl In The Steel Corset by Kady Cross.  Wasn't certain how I'd like it since it's a HarlequinTeen (which I didn't know) and ended up reading until midnight.  Couldn't put it down.  It's billed as Steampunk and I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## bnapier

I'm re-reading Cujo.  I read it once when I was in high school.  King's ability to write real every day people is mind blowing.  This is easily one of his best books.  Don't know HOW I overlooked it all these years.


----------



## Lynn Mixon

I'm reading Ghost Story by Jim Butcher. His writing always makes me swoon. *swoon*


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading an Elizabeth George mystery, Missing Joseph. It's the first time in years I've read one of her books, and I forgot how much detail she goes into with backstory and descriptions. It's so different from the fast-paced reads I've been going through lately, but I'm really enjoying it.

Debra


----------



## Nancy Beck

I finally finished The Spirit Ring by Lois McMaster Bujold. Took me forever, for some reason.

I'm now going to start on The Color of Magic by Terry Pratchett. I probably won't go in any order after that; it's just that my brain is so wired that I *have * to start at the very beginning of a series.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Terry Mixon said:


> I'm reading Ghost Story by Jim Butcher. His writing always makes me swoon. *swoon*


I love that entire series - his writing got better and better as the series went along (and it's still that good after I-don't-know-how-many books). 

And I read the first of his Codex Alera series too. Just as good, IMHO.


----------



## Guy James

I'm reading Rot & Ruin. It's my first Jon Maberry...I like it!

As you can probably guess, I'm into zombies.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I've just started _Who Censored Roger Rabbit?_, by Gary Wolf. It was, of course, the basis for film _Who Killed Roger Rabbit?_. It's been out of print for quite a while, but is now available as an ebook (along with the sequel).



Mike


----------



## Felicia Rogers

I'm reading The Shapeling Trilogy Roth Book One: Protector by Verna Clay.

I LOVE the coverart on this book! I'm about 50% through and I can't wait to see where it is going!


----------



## dggass

I'm reading Vincent Zandri's "The Innocent" at the moment. My intro to his writing. Rather enjoying it so far.


----------



## arodera

I'm reading right now "Honeymoon", by James Patterson. A great writer that I discovered this year. I have really enjoyed his books and this is also good looking.

Greetings.


----------



## rweinstein6

jmiked said:


> I've just started _Who Censored Roger Rabbit?_, by Gary Wolf. It was, of course, the basis for film _Who Killed Roger Rabbit?_. It's been out of print for quite a while, but is now available as an ebook (along with the sequel).
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


I have that one waiting in the wings for me! I got it back in March during RAEW. 
I'm reading Holy Smokes by Katie McAlister (paperback) and Coercion by C.R. Cakes (ebook)


----------



## anguabell

I just finished the latest in John G. Hartness's vampire series, Knight Moves. Light, funny, enjoyable reading for my tired brain!


----------



## Pamela Davis

I'm reading Sam the Night Person. Very interesting and different.

UPDATE: Finished this book and liked it. A unique type of paranormal. No vamps or zombies at all!


----------



## DTango

Just started reading DANGEROUS DESIRE by Diane Escalera. All I can say is WOW! What a hot romance with a very different plot that centers around dogfighting. I read on one of the romance blogs that the author got the idea from Michael Vick's dogfighting scandal. If you're an animal lover like me, you'll really like this book!

http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Desire-ebook/dp/B005CII926/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314371490&sr=1-1


----------



## samanthawarren

Currently reading _Six Moon Summer_ by SM Reine. Really enjoying it.


----------



## camillasnilsen

I'm currently reading The other side of dawn by John Marsden. I've loved all the books about Ellie and her friends!
Also reading Dreamcatcher by Stephen King, but I've just started it.

During the day I'm struggling through International Political Economy, mathematics, statistics and Business behaviour (studying economy  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night. 4 stars.

Have just started The City of Lost Secrets (A Mara Beltane Mystery). Have only read 2 chapters but am not convinced I'll stick with it. OTOH, I'm not convinced I'll give up, either.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Didn't finish Zoo City so switched to something different: _Full Dark, No Stars_.


Finished, and loved, _Full Dark, No Stars_, now switching over to _Pictures of You_


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading The Kitchen House :


----------



## mlewis78

I'm reading A Storm of Swords, #3 in GRR Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series.


----------



## journeymama

Now I'm reading Jane Eyre. (Spent my kindle budget for the month... on free classics.) Loving it.


----------



## D/W

I'm just starting the fourth chapter of Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption by Laura Hillenbrand. I borrowed the hardcover from our local library, as the $12.99 Kindle version is more than I'm willing to pay. I miss the light weight of my Kindle, but I'm enjoying the story so far!


----------



## drenee

I am also reading (starting today) Unbroken, on my Sony borrowed from the library.  

I finished The Winter Rose last night.  Fantastic book.  I loved The Tea Rose.  The Winter Rose was better.  I have the third book in the trilogy, The Wild Rose, in my TBR pile but I want to read the library book first.  
deb


----------



## AspergerFiction

Just finished reading 'Look Me in the Eye: My Life with Asperger's'
by John Elder Robison

A fascinating biography by the brother of Augusten Burroughs (Running with Scissors). The problems he faced because of his undiagnosed Asperger's were made much worse by his upbringing (unusual family to say the least). He ended up working for the likes of Pink Floyd and Kiss. 

Well worth a read. Also worth watching his YouTube videos. He can be a quite compelling speaker.


----------



## KindleGirl

Getting ready to start:


I love Allison Brennan's books and I haven't read any in a while, so I'm really looking forward to the start of this series.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"The Inimitable Jeeves" on Kindle at last! I was so excited about it that I dropped the Civil War book I've been reading.  Got about halfway through Jeeves last night, in between watching storm news and KB chat.


----------



## JMJeffries

Finished The Girl in the Iron Corset.  Wow!  What a great intricately created book.  Can't wait for the next one.  Started reading Mysteria Nights and realized I'd already read all the stories in the first two editions.  Thought the current one would have all new stories.  Felt disappointed.  Have to decide what to read next.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All of a sudden a lot of 80's and 90's favorites have been kindleized and I'm wallowing in romance heaven. 

The Wicked Truth (riddled with typos, but I love the story)
The Arrangement (follow-up to The Wicked Truth but not a sequel)
Short Straw Bride (one of the few westerns I like probably because it's the Seven Brides for Seven Brothers theme)
The Forever Man (another western that I like)
Skye O'Malley (if you like Angelique, you'll like this although it's much sexier than Angelique)
All the Sweet Tomorrows (second in the Skye O'Malley series)

I preordered Sarum and The Wonder Worker, both coming out next month. I may not come up for air for awhile.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Maxx said:


> I am about half way through:
> 
> 
> Change of Heart by Jodi Picoult
> 
> in audiobook form.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on my first kindle book of 2011.


Ah, Jodi, you can't go wrong with her. I'm reading quite a different author. Val McDermid's The Wire in the Blood. I'll need a nice cozy after this one.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

dggass said:


> I'm reading Vincent Zandri's "The Innocent" at the moment. My intro to his writing. Rather enjoying it so far.


Vince is always a good read and a very nice man.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished The City of Lost Secrets (A Mara Beltane Mystery). Not impressed. 2 stars, maybe. The blurb makes it sound like an archaeological mystery/adventure. So NOT that.

This morning I started The 5th Horseman (Women's Murder Club) which looks to be a decent quick read. Unlike many, I prefer Patterson when he has another author 'help' him out.


----------



## JFHilborne

Plum Island by Nelson DeMille. Thick book, good writing and engaging.


----------



## Ann Chambers

About 30% through Dixie Divas. It's a fun, southern cozy mystery. So far, I'm enjoying it. I saw on Amazon that the second book in the series, Deadly Divas, is getting even better ratings. Hmmm.

Here's the link to Dixie Divas, http://www.amazon.com/Dixie-Divas-ebook/dp/B004HO5M44/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1314577771&sr=1-1#_


----------



## JeffMcIntyre

Song of Susannah by Stephen King.


----------



## 5711

I just started _Lumen_ by Ben Pastor. It's historical mystery/crime: An American priest from Chicago and a German army captain investigate a nun's death in Nazi-occupied Poland in 1939. Good stuff so far.


----------



## JMJeffries

Went to B&N this evening, now I have to choose which book I'll read first.


----------



## Guest

"House of Shadows", one of the Medieval Murderers series of anthologies (Five historical crime writers, one theme and each contributes a story from the time period they write about). An unusual approach, and very good stories.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished, and loved, _Full Dark, No Stars_, now switching over to _Pictures of You_


Finished Pictures of You the other night (recommended!) now trying _Borrowed Time_ by CJ Lyons.


----------



## KindleChickie

Finishing up The Mathematics of Life



Looking forward to starting

 and


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hidden in Plain View (Darryl Billups Mysteries) by Blair S. Walker.

Picked it up a couple of days ago as a 'Kindle Daily Deal' and hadn't 'collected' it yet so it was just sitting there on my home page, calling to me.


----------



## kindleworm

Kindle.......Treason, by Don Brown
DTB.........Eclipse Bay, by Jayne Ann Krentz


----------



## LaRita

Re-reading The Far Paviliions by M.M. Kaye. This is historical romance you can really get your teeth into!!


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish up "Saving CeeCee Honeycutt"


will start "One Tuesday Morning" by Karen Kingsbury in honor of the 9/11 anniversary coming up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LaRita said:


> Re-reading The Far Paviliions by M.M. Kaye. This is historical romance you can really get your teeth into!!


I'm waiting to reread that when it's kindleized. Just too big and heavy in paperback. Yes, I'm spoiled.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Just started reading BRAINRUSH by Richard Bard.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished Pictures of You the other night (recommended!) now trying _Borrowed Time_ by CJ Lyons.


Switched mid-stream to read Mile 81.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

Just wrapped up an Agatha Christie Read-a-thon and internet hiatus that was my 'sorta-stay-cation'. 

Now I'm finishing The Jasmine Moon Murder by Laura Child.


Next up:

The Murder at the Vicarage by Agatha Christie (yes, more. It was a free download!!!!!!!!!)

The Claresby Mystery by  Daphne Coleridge


----------



## anguabell

Ursula_Bauer said:


> The Murder at the Vicarage by Agatha Christie (yes, more. It was a free download!!!!!!!!!)


Thank you so much for posting this!!! I have all Agatha Christie's books as DTB but would like to have them on Kindle as well (I know, a bit obsessive).

Currently reading:
Kindle: The Lincoln Lawyer.

It is kind of interesting but so far I don't like much any of the characters.

DTB: rereading The Club Dumas.

It is one of the most fascinating books I've read in recent years. Highly recommended, particularly to those who know and love the Three Musketeers. (and who liked _The Ninth Gate_, the movie vaguely based on The Club Dumas).


----------



## CollinKelley

I just finished reading two short stories by Will Kenyon - The Giant and The Littlest Goblin. Quick enjoyable reads, esp. The Giant.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

Working my way through my Terry Pratchett collection. Those books never get old.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm giving up on Freedom, by Jonathon Franzen. I started out reading and wanted to quit so I switched to the audiobook but can't listen to the whining anymore.



Just finished Absolute Liability, it was a good mystery, especially for only $0.99.


Up next, A Trick of the Light. I've been waiting for this one, can't wait to read it!


----------



## Collin Moshman

Finishing up the legal thriller:

​About to start:

​


----------



## authorandystraka

The Score, by Richard Stark.

Classic Donald Westlake.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just finished this last night & it was excellent, as all of her trilogies are:


Next up is the novella in the series:


Then on to the next novel in the series:


----------



## emilyward

I just finished Heroes Til Curfew by Susan Bischoff. Great YA book! If you haven't checked out Hush Money, do it! It's such an enjoyable series. Superhero romance!


----------



## DYB

I finished "The Hunger Games" and enjoyed it quite a bit. Good characters, good plot. It's quite something that Collins managed to make Katniss calculating and opportunistic - and likable at the same time. My one objection is that she


Spoiler



also makes Katniss' kills defensive or "an act of mercy"; not entirely believable giving the circumstances. How very convenient for our heroine!


 But even with that, it's a good book. I'll definitely be reading the rest in the series.

I've now started Louise Penny's "A Fatal Grace," which is the second book in her Inspector Gamache series. I'm only 10% in, but I like it a lot. So far it's better than the first book ("Still Life.")


----------



## scribbler100

I'm on an Edgar Rice Burroughs kick right now.  Just finished reading Thuvia, Maid of Mars and the Chessmen of Mars and I'm now reading the sixth mars novel The Mastermind of Mars.  Read The Return of Tarzan and The Beasts of Tarzan and reading Son Tarzan.  Started the first Carson Napier novel The Pirates of Venus.  Also reading At the Earth's Core.  I can't believe I waited this long to dive into these wonderful, thrilling novels.


----------



## kisala9906

I am reading Dead Beat Dresden Files 7


----------



## Ann Chambers

I'm reading 9 Dragons a Michael Connelly mystery. It's a Harry Bosch mystery and I'm about half-way through it. It's a great book!
I have a DTB a friend passed along, but it's on the Kindle store. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Nine-Dragons-Harry-Bosch-ebook/dp/B002ZFOM52/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1315181094&sr=1-1


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author

I'm reading Delirium by Lauren Oliver. Great YA sci fi book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started  which I'd bought quite a while ago and figured it was about time to move it to the top of the stack, so to speak.


----------



## normcowie

I've been playing with the free books on my Kindle and just downloaded Dracula. I read it in high school, but it would be interesting to see how differently I feel about it thirty five years later.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Switched mid-stream to read Mile 81.


Finished Mile 81 and went back to _Borrowed Time_ and loved it! Will certinaly read more from CJ Lyons. Now reading the short story _PRIMAL Origin_


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:



> Finished Mile 81 and went back to _Borrowed Time_ and loved it! Will certinaly read more from CJ Lyons. Now reading the short story _PRIMAL Origin_


Well that was quick... enjoyed it but now I need to wait for the rest! On to _Dillinger_ - which I am enjoying so far!


----------



## JMJeffries

Trolls in the Hamptons.  Odd book, but I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

When the Devil Came Down to Dixie: Ben Butler in New Orleans, Chester G. Hearn



I'm on a Civil War kick, and Ben Butler has always interested me, so I picked this up. It seems to be the only major book on Butler that has been Kindleized. The book is interesting, and I am reading it eagerly. But I think it could have used editing for clarity in some places.


----------



## Harry Shannon

Just crusing through some beloved James Lee Burke novels for atmosphere. Have a lot of different books going by the bed and on Kindle, but nothing is grabbing me at the moment.


----------



## DYB

I just finished Louise Penny's "A Fatal Grace." Loved it! Beautiful book, beautifully written. The story was interesting and Penny has created so many wonderful characters in this series. I liked it so much I've started reading the 3rd book in the series, "The Cruelest Month, right away.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

In Her Name: Empire by Michael Hicks


----------



## Tommie Lyn

What I'm reading is hard cover, not an ebook...so, am I allowed to talk about it on an ebook forum? It's _Records of the Moravians Among the Cherokees_, a translation of the letters and journals of the Moravian missionaries who lived in the Cherokee Nation in the early 1800s...it is utterly fascinating.


----------



## D/W

I just finished Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption, which was excellent.

Now I'm reading A Thousand Beauties, by Mark Adam Kaplan. I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## StephenLivingston

The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet by David Mitchell.


----------



## JMJeffries

Hellbent by Cherie Priest.    

I like sassy women in books and Cherie does a terrific job creating one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm reading "Plot It Yourself" by Rex Stout. It's the last of the full-length novels currently available. When I finish, I'll start reading the bundled novellas.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Well that was quick... enjoyed it but now I need to wait for the rest! On to _Dillinger_ - which I am enjoying so far!


Dillinger was "okay" after I made that comment - now I'm a few chapters into Alison Wonderland


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm reading "Plot It Yourself" by Rex Stout. It's the last of the full-length novels currently available. When I finish, I'll start reading the bundled novellas.


Last time I checked, I sure thought that all the Wolfe works were available on the Kindle, albeit some at $12.

Mike


----------



## stella123

I'm reading 



This book has me laughing out loud more than Bossypants or Chelsea Handler. These wacky sisters take a class on how to break into porn, track down the inventor of the Tweezerman (who invented his implement after sunbathing naked on an wooden deck) and one even gets arrested by her own therapist! They stories are hilarious but also sweetly sensitive. A fantastic, breezy read!


----------



## KenLang

I've actually downloaded a slew of free classical ebooks from www.plantetebook.com... I've finished Pride and Prejudice and just started Moby Dick the other day... lot's of great reads - though they are in PDF format.


----------



## DYB

I finished Louise Penny's "The Cruellest Month." Her Inspector Gamache series is really fantastic. Beautifully written, frequently very funny, with wonderful characters. And good mysteries! I will now continue Guillermo Del Toro and Chuck Hogan's vampire/virus trilogy with "The Fall." I enjoyed the first book a lot and have high hopes to the second installment!


----------



## Steve Silkin

I just finished 'The Box Man' by Kobo Abe and I'm now reading 'And Then' by Sosecki.


----------



## arodera

I am currently reading on my Kindle "The Camel Club III," by David Baldacci. One author I've discovered this year and I liked all the novels I read. His thrillers are highly recommended.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished this one and really enjoyed it. Looking forward to the last book in the trilogy.



I've read a lot of good things about this one, so I started it last night...good so far:


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

I've just finished 'The Silver Mist,' by Martin Treanor.



An engaging, inspiring first-person narrative, it's told through the eyes of a young Down's Syndrome woman against a moody backdrop of the Belfast bombings of the early 1970's, and contains many intriguing metaphysical insights and experiences. A great read that blends humour, drama and touching moments we can all relate to. My review, among others, can be found at the Kindle link above.

I handed it to my wife, Janne, who finished it in two sittings!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm getting near the end of _The Great Bicycle Expedition_, by William C. Anderson:



I enjoy Anderson's books very much, and this is one of two or three I didn't have (I've read it, so I must have borrowed it from the library when it was first published).

It's a humorous, tongue-in-cheek look at touring Europe by bicycle in the early 1970s with his wife, son, and daughter.

I'm happy that they are being published as ebooks, although with the seemingly obligatory typos and minor formatting problems.

Mike


----------



## herocious

Edward Mullany's IF I FALTER AT THE GALLOWS

I'm also caught up in writing the review for it.

I love/loved it.


----------



## Tracey

I am still ploughing through Jane Eyre on my Kindle.

Shock horror  I picked up a DTB yesterday for the first time in nearly 2 years and started reading Blindsighted by Karin Slaughter. Really really good. Had to force myself to put it down to go to sleep last night


----------



## LauraB

Finished  The Forgotten Garden , on paper, and really enjoyed it!
Now reading:

on kindle, and looking forward to it.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading a thriller called Switch by Grant MacKenzie. It's a disturbing page-turner about how easily one can lose control of one's life at the expense of a ruthless stranger, and what people can be forced to do to save their own families. I'm about a 100 pages into the book and it moves very fast. The chapters are short, and point of view changes are clear.


----------



## hsuthard

DYB said:


> I finished Louise Penny's "The Cruellest Month." Her Inspector Gamache series is really fantastic. Beautifully written, frequently very funny, with wonderful characters. And good mysteries!


I am so impressed with this series, each book is better than the last.


----------



## merryshannon

Who Fears Death, by Nnedi Okorafor.

It's like nothing else I've ever read before -- dystopian fantasy and I already know the ending is going to make me cry even though I haven't gotten there yet. Reading this one slowly in order to really absorb it...


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham

I WAS reading Iain M. Banks sci fi series about the 'Culture', but hit a wall when the 4th book turned out to be available in Kindle form for everyone in the world but Americans (and I don't want to wait for a hard copy through the mail).

So I've been unhappily casting about for something else to read instead. Only my preferences are so terribly narrow these days, it's tough to find such things (I've basically read all my 'safe bets' already-- at least those which are available as ebooks).

Then I ran across Sybil Nelson and her books signature here on KB. Her credentials on her Amazon page look impressive, and the main character in some of her books strongly reminds me of Pippi Longstocking, which me and my best friend in 3rd grade had a great time reading about-- only in Nelson's case, updated for the 21st century.

Although the book is really meant for teen girls I think, I figured why not give it a spin? If I like it, I can recommend it to my niece. Plus, it'll be something different from my usual course. And I've been considering reading and possibly reviewing some other KB author's book anyway.

I only got started on it late last night, so I'm not too far into it yet. But it's surprisingly readable, even for an old, picky grouch like me.

Priscilla the Great 
http://www.amazon.com/Priscilla-the-Great-ebook/dp/B004WSQNZ2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1316096297&sr=8-5


----------



## mistyd107

will finish "One Tuesday Morning"


Will start "Beyond Tuesday Morning"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just started 

which I bought back in May. . . . .historical and epic. . .I'm at 8% and it's enjoyable so far. . . . .


----------



## Joseph_Evans

I'm reading Guards! Guards! by Terry Pratchett. It's the first time in a long time since I read a Discworld book and I can't believe I forgot how good they were! It's comic genius, and you really warm to the characters.


----------



## jillpadz

Currently reading Dust and Decay by Jonathan Maberry after finishing Rot and Ruin. A few days prior, was able to consume the three books of the Hunger Games series (The Hunger Games, Catching Fire, and Mockingjay) by Suzanne Collins.


----------



## anguabell

Reading *London *- now available on Kindle but I got a paperback:

It is very engaging so far - good narrative, just the right mixture of facts and fiction.

I just finished one of the recent Kindle bargains, *The Grey Mask*:

Well it's not a bargain any more  Nice, old fashioned thriller/romantic mystery (flappers in distress, a hero with his manly mustache and all that).

Reading on Kindle - another recent Kindle bargain, *The Hunter *by Richard Stark:

A smooth noir from the sixties, kind of brutal in a pleasantly detached way.

After that, I think I'll take a break from fiction for a while.


----------



## wakincade

I'm a bit behind the curve on the George R. R. Martin series and so am in the midst of the second book. It's good, but I'm afraid the series might become what the Wheel of Time was. I loved Jordan's entire series, but the first half of it was far better than the latter. Can anyone tell me if my suspicions are correct with Martin's series? I'm loving it so far, but...you know.


----------



## Casse

Just finished "The Help" and about to start - "New York to Dallas" - JD Robb.


----------



## JMJeffries

wakincade said:


> I'm a bit behind the curve on the George R. R. Martin series and so am in the midst of the second book. It's good, but I'm afraid the series might become what the Wheel of Time was. I loved Jordan's entire series, but the first half of it was far better than the latter. Can anyone tell me if my suspicions are correct with Martin's series? I'm loving it so far, but...you know.


George R.R. Martin doesn't fall into the same trap. I have loved this series from beginning to the current book. Keep reading.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm reading Broetry by Brian McGackin, and Divergent by Veronica Roth.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Just finished Einstein's Shutter by Vincent Yanaz. A journey of self-discover in post 9/11 NYC which blends humor and poignant moments. At first it seems like a collection of short, short stories, but little by little it all pulls together in one incredibly touching and enlightning tale. I can honestly say I've never read anything quite like it and I won't soon forget it.



Before that, I read Artemis Rising, a unique blend of myth and legend in a historical setting in the Azores.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Somehow I'm reading a bunch of stuff at once right now.

Loki is a 99 cent ebook that's straight-up Norse mythology. Very cool.

Raising Stony Mayhall is a _very_ different kind of zombie book from one of my favorite authors, Daryl Gregory.

I'm also visiting or revisiting works by some successful fantasy authors for inspiration: Robert Jordan, Brandon Sanderson, and Brent Weeks.


----------



## KindleGirl

I am about 30% into this one and I am giving it up, for now. Just not what I'm looking for right now.


Started this series yesterday and knew I'd love it:



I'm listening to this one and enjoying it so far...well, as much as you can enjoy a subject like this:


----------



## thaliafrost

Fragile by Lisa Unger. So far, I'm liking it. It's dark and edgy.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

The Shard Axe, by Marsheila Rockwell:


----------



## D/W

I'm reading Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties, by Jim Chambers. I've only just started, but so far I'm really enjoying it! The book's bringing back some long-forgotten memories.


----------



## JFHilborne

Finished Plum Island by Nelson DeMille, loved it, now reading No Second Chance by Harlan Coben.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The second book in the Jack Reacher series (interesting plot about a militia group):



And started The Help today.. Enjoying it so far:


----------



## bordercollielady

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm reading Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties, by Jim Chambers. I've only just started, but so far I'm really enjoying it! The book's bringing back some long-forgotten memories.


I have this on my Kindle - keep forgetting I have it - so I'm glad to hear it is a good read. I grew up in the 50's and 60s so I'm looking forward to it...


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I'm reading a young adult titled, "Destiny Binds," and totally loving the narrative voice. For .99 cents? Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## DYB

I finished "The Fall" by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan. I think I enjoyed it even more than the first novel in their projected trilogy. I can't wait for the conclusion. They left the second book on quite a few cliffhangers.

Now I'm trying to decide what to read next. So many choices... I might give "Foundation" a try.


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm currently reading C.J. Cherryh's Hammerfall (The Gene Wars). I'm at about 70% through, I'm still partially unclear on what's going on and I'm loving it.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Mostly reading the Bible. I've been on the Old Testament for quite awhile, thinking of moving back over to the NT.


----------



## wakincade

I'll certainly keep reading then. It certainly is a great series so far.

Weston


----------



## jillpadz

Hi guys. Was thinking of reading Steve Berry next.. But decided on Luis M. Rocha (The Pope's Assassin, The Last Pope, The Holy Bullet etc) instead.. Going to start tonight ü


----------



## hsuthard

I just zipped through Succubus Blues, what a great series! My library only had books 1 and 5 in the series, so those are the two I read. I'll read the others eventually, I'm sure.

 

I also read a Jack Reacher that came in at the library. It was strange, it all took place before he left the army. All the others I've read happened after he was out of the Army. Still, it was a good read.


I found several books for this week to read from the library (loving reading library books on the iPad!).


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Missing out on reading right now because catching up with some courses (for continuing medical education).

But, I have such a pile up of books to read, it's frustrating.

Good possibilities listed on here, too.


----------



## D/W

I just started Darkest Child: A Novel by Delores Phillips. I've only read 5%, but so far the story's well written. The Kindle formatting's a little odd, though, with several lines between paragraphs and nonstandard font size (I had to bump it up one from my usual). This book gets excellent reviews at Amazon.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Finally started reading The Color of Magic by Terry Pratchett:



Got it as a used ppback.

Loving it so far!


----------



## drenee

Finished Unbroken.  Wow.  
I am partway through a paperback, The Red Scarf.  
deb


----------



## LilianaHart

I just bought the new J.D. Robb, NEW YORK TO DALLAS. I'm already hooked after the first page.


----------



## D/W

drenee said:


> Finished Unbroken. Wow.
> I am partway through a paperback, The Red Scarf.
> deb


I also read (and enjoyed) Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption recently. A week or so ago, Louie Zamperini spoke at a nearby college. Unfortunately, I did not find out about his visit until the _day after_.  His story is amazing, and I would've loved to hear him speak.


----------



## drenee

I wonder if he has a website that lists his speaking engagements.


----------



## D/W

drenee said:


> I wonder if he has a website that lists his speaking engagements.


He does have a website: http://www.louiezamperini.com/. I don't see a speaking engagement schedule there, though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Envy By J.R. Ward


----------



## amiblackwelder

Victorine said:


> Switched, by Amanda Hocking.


I'm reading this one too! And Strange Angels and one of my own...all at the same time...LOL


----------



## LauraB

Just finished (Kindle version) Never Let Me Go by Kazuo Ishiguro. It was a really good fiction read about cloning. Wonderful prose, characters, and a plot that kept me interested. Very thought provoking about how we justify our humanity over anther's.


Now reading Fall of Giants on my Sony.


----------



## Maryann Christine

Currently reading Dracula by Bram Stoker. Such a great novel! Not just about Dracula and the story you already know, but also about love, friendship, sacrifice and faith. 

I'm almost positive that when I picked up the Kindle version, it was free, but now it's a few bucks. I'd imagine that you can find it for free somewhere, but I am not techy enough to know how one would go about transferring the files and so on.


----------



## D/W

Maryann Faro said:


> Currently reading Dracula by Bram Stoker. Such a great novel! Not just about Dracula and the story you already know, but also about love, friendship, sacrifice and faith.
> 
> I'm almost positive that when I picked up the Kindle version, it was free, but now it's a few bucks. I'd imagine that you can find it for free somewhere, but I am not techy enough to know how one would go about transferring the files and so on.


There's a free Kindle version of *Dracula* at Amazon here.


----------



## Maryann Christine

Oh good, glad someone found it! I knew mine was free, but then I saw one with a green cover that wasn't free and I got confused. 

I know the basic story of Dracula, but I'm surprised by how much the novel scared me, especially in the beginning when Dracula's guest cuts himself shaving and Dracula is right behind him. I was like, "eeee! nooo, be careful!" When Dracula lunged for him I nearly fell off the couch. But I am a bag scaredy cat.


----------



## DYB

I'm about half-way done with Asimov's "Foundation." And I must say - I'm not enjoying it. It has not aged well at all. So much of it is just silly - from Asimov's prose to these ridiculous lectures people we are meant to take seriously deliver about...who knows what. This is becoming a conundrum now for me: do I just stop this reading this drivel (I hate not finishing books) or plough through it. I might just plough through; it's not a long book - thank Space!


----------



## jillpadz

60% done with Luis Rocha's The Last Pope.. Not too happy about it.. Finding it slow :-(


----------



## yingko2

I've finally decided to try The Dresden Files. A friend at the gym lent me a copy and I have heard good things about it, so am giving it a go. I just finished book 3 of The Morganville Vampires series too, which is a pretty good YA paranormal series. I can recommend all of the first three books. I generally like horror/paranormal anyway, since I write in the genre. 

Cheers,
Howard


----------



## KindleGirl

Just finished:


Now starting:


----------



## rmbooks

I'm reading Tom Rachman's The Imperfectionists - about 80% finished.  Also, just started on Stephen King's Mile 81.  Two very different authors, but I'm enjoying both reads


----------



## Russell Brooks

Just finished reading FLEE by JA Konrath. Excellent shoot-em-up karate chopping spy thriller.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Dillinger was "okay" after I made that comment - now I'm a few chapters into Alison Wonderland


Finished Alison Wonderland - pretty good book. Now reading through _Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy_


----------



## robertk328

Milan23 said:


> *3/4 done with "The Corruption of Michael Levitt." Amazing legal thriller with unexpected twists and turns. Rooting for Michael Levitt while at the same time wanting to condemn him* http://www.thecorruptionofmichaellevitt.com/


welcome to Kindle Boards, Joel.


----------



## Guest

By Her Hand She Draws Me Down

It's free at the moment, and utterly enthralling:

http://www.amazon.com/Her-Hand-Draws-Down-ebook/dp/B004ZRFGMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316663176&sr=8-1


----------



## ronvitale

I haven't read the Foundation Series in more than a decade but I always loved those books. I suspect you're right in that they haven't aged well as his writing style is so different than what's available today. Yet I thought Asimov had some great ideas once he introduced the Mule into the story. And then tying the Robot Series with the Foundation Series was pure popcorn sci-fi fun. Maybe it's just not your thing and might be worth moving on?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Paused in reading 

to read  which I borrowed from the Library!


----------



## ronvitale

Ann in Arlington said:


> Paused in reading
> 
> to read  which I borrowed from the Library!


I really enjoyed the Alchemist. I enjoyed it so much that I picked up several of his other books. Out of the several Paulo Coelho books I have read, I enjoyed the Alchemist the most. What a great allegory!


----------



## D/W

I was reading (and enjoying) Darkest Child: A Novel, but yesterday I obtained three Kindle books from the library, so I've temporarily switched gears. Now I'm reading Heaven is for Real: A Little Boy's Astounding Story of His Trip to Heaven and Back. It's a short read. After I finish that, I have two more library books on my Kindle to read, with several more on hold.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I opened up on that I bought probably two years ago which is no longer available on Kindle. I was a little nervous that since they are no longer available, they would have been removed from my archives, but that wasn't the case.

_Mutiny on the Bounty_ by Charles Nordhoff and James Normal Hall. Then I'll read _Pitcairn Island_ and _Men Against the Sea_ for the whole Bounty trilogy.

I started reading it on my iphone and, big surprise, there are beautiful color illustrations.


----------



## QuantumIguana

Reading Don Quixote, the Ormsby translation. I'm a few chapters into the second part, about 54% overall.


----------



## Neekeebee

Candee15 said:


> Oh, I love Susan Wiggs' books, but I haven't read any of the Lakeshore Chronicles ones yet. I hope you'll let us know how you like the one you're reading as you get into the story.
> 
> Lynn


Lynn, this is a little late in updating: _Summer at Willow Lake_ was pretty good, though the author really seems to think Chino, California is the pits of the universe! It was quite jarring to me, because I've been there and it didn't seem to be all _that_ bad, and I am not used to seeing an author associating a (little known) name with a slummy location repeatedly.  That aside, the book was a good easy summer read.

Currently putting aside The Winter King by Bernard Cornwell to read my library selection The Pull of the Moon by Elizabeth Berg.



N


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished Ember by Bettie Sharpe:



Very imaginative, gritty, and sexual twist on the Cinderella fairytale. I got it free from her website (PDF), but it's totally worth 99 cents.


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm in the middle of reading N. Gemini Sasson's _Isabeau_. Very enjoyable historical fiction.


----------



## djgross

Just started...



Just finished...



(Great novella for $2.99)


----------



## VickiT

Just finished Paying The Piper by Simon Wood - a thrill a minute. Very impressed.



Now reading The Stranger In My Bed (St. Martin's True Crime Library) by Michael Fleeman



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mlewis78

Tonight I finished George R.R. Martin's A Storm of Swords (#3 in Song of Ice and Fire series) and started The Shadow of the Wind by Carlos Rui Zafon.


----------



## Anna Elliott

djgross said:


> Just started...
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished...
> 
> 
> 
> (Great novella for $2.99)
> 
> I just finished Silver Shark! I highly recommend it, too--fantastic novella. I loved Silent Blade, the first of the series, too.


----------



## Julie Morrigan

Just finished Death by Sarcasm by Dani Amore - really enjoyed it. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Death-By-Sarcasm-ebook/dp/B004PYDESM/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316805371&sr=1-2

About to start One Dead Hen by Charlie Williams, which I'm really looking forward to. http://www.amazon.co.uk/One-Dead-Hen-ebook/dp/B0047O2S50/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1316805407&sr=1-2


----------



## Neekeebee

djgross said:


> Just started...


Oooh! How are you liking Winters in Bloom? I'm a big Lisa Tucker fan (The Song Reader is one of my all time favorite books) and just saw The Winters in Bloom the other day! She also has a novella called Agoraphobics in Love, currently at 99 cents. 

N


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished Alison Wonderland - pretty good book. Now reading through _Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy_


Really wanted to like that one but 12% in and couldn't catch my attention. Now reading Salems Lot, recommended in this thread.


----------



## 5711

I'm looking forward to checking out that Bonhoeffer biography as well as Helen Smith's _Alison Wonderland_.

Now I'm reading _The Man in the High Castle_ by Philip K. Dick.

Written in the early 60s, it's an alternate history in which the United States lost WW2 and is a weakened land split up and co-governed by a powerful Japan and Germany. Americans have lost their identity and follow Imperial Japanese culture in the West and Nazi ways in the East. In the book, there's an alternate history in which the US and its Allies won the war.

I don't read much alternate history, but this is thoughtful stuff and blowing my mind. While the storyline is a little loose so far, it makes up for it by making you think about how history can always have turned out much differently.

Philip K. Dick wrote stories that became many popular sci-fi movies, including _Blade Runner_.


----------



## robertk328

Steve Anderson said:


> I'm looking forward to checking out that Bonhoeffer biography as well as Helen Smith's _Alison Wonderland_.


Alison Wonderland was enjoyable. Bonhoeffer is good but didn't quite grab me. I'll go back to it, because the story was interesting. Sometimes when something like that interests me I need to take a step back and come back to it to really get into it. I won't give away why for fear of spoiling it, but I'm sure it's a great story so I look forward to picking it up again.


----------



## JMJeffries

Terri Reid's new Mary O'Reilly mystery.  I'm so hooked.


----------



## DYB

I finished Asimov's "Foundation." Will not be bothering with the rest. Asimov's writing is very much a relic of its era.

Can't decide what to read next. So many options...


----------



## mlewis78

robertk328 said:


> Alison Wonderland was enjoyable. Bonhoeffer is good but didn't quite grab me. I'll go back to it, because the story was interesting. Sometimes when something like that interests me I need to take a step back and come back to it to really get into it. I won't give away why for fear of spoiling it, but I'm sure it's a great story so I look forward to picking it up again.


I stuck with the Bonhoeffer book to the end, but I have some reservations about it and wished I'd read a Bonhoeffer bio by a different author. This one tried to be bio and theology all in one. Writing was very dense. There is at least one film on dvd about his life that I would like to watch.


----------



## emilyward

Obernewtyn by Isobelle Carmody. I can't decide how I feel about it haha


----------



## drenee

On my Sony from the library.
deb


----------



## JMJeffries

Eye of the Tempest by Nicole Peeler

http://www.amazon.com/Eye-Tempest-Jane-True-ebook/dp/B004YYWEPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316905272&sr=1-1


----------



## barbarasissel

djgross said:


> Just started...
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Shout Down the Moon & The Song Reader but was disappointed in The Promised World. I'm tempted by Winters in Bloom, though. I hope you'll post about whether you like it.  Barbara


----------



## barbarasissel

Finished:
 Great read!

Started:
 Engrossing


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I'm reading a Canadian mystery set in Sudbury, Ontario. Murder, Eh? is one in a series featuring real estate agent Belle Palmer. It's a really fun amateur sleuth novel by Lou Allin.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finishing up:
 Really enjoyed this one

Going to start:

Haven't read many historicals, but heard a lot of good things about this series.


----------



## KR Jacobsen

yingko2 said:


> I've finally decided to try The Dresden Files. A friend at the gym lent me a copy and I have heard good things about it, so am giving it a go.


They're an exceptionally fun read. I'm not big into noir or mysteries, but I absolutely love this series. I'm about half-way through Ghost Story (the newest book in the series, just came out a few weeks ago) and am enjoying it quite a bit. It's definitely a series that grows and moves as it goes along.

Once I finish Ghost Story, I'm moving on to Max Barry's newest, Machine Man. After that, I think I have a bunch of RA Salvatore books I need to catch up on.


----------



## Steve Silkin

Just finished And Then by Sosecki and I'm just starting Selected Stories by Bashevis Singer


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author

I just attended an RWA event and heard Carla Neggers (NY Times bestselling author) speak. We all got one of her books free:

The Whisper

So I'll be reading that today.


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleGirl said:


> Going to start:
> 
> Haven't read many historicals, but heard a lot of good things about this series.


I'm finishing up her Bow Street Runner series today and will start this one next. I also read Her book Where Dreams begin and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm finishing up her Bow Street Runner series today and will start this one next. I also read Her book Where Dreams begin and I really enjoyed it.


Did you enjoy the Bow Street Runner series? She has so many books it's hard to pick. I'll have to look up Where Dreams Begin...thanks for sharing that tidbit.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Yes, I've enjoyed the Bow Street Runners.. I'm on the 3rd book in 3 days.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Really wanted to like that one but 12% in and couldn't catch my attention. Now reading Salems Lot, recommended in this thread.


Kindle library lending became available at my local library and they showed _The Shining_ was available so I've set _Salem's Lot_ aside for now as I wasn't very far into it... plowing through _The Shining_, should be finished in a couple more days


----------



## luvmy4brats

Apparently I'm reading  next.. From what I see, it's a prequel to the Wallflowers series... And you know how I hate reading books out of order...


----------



## Tracey

> Obernewtyn by Isobelle Carmody. I can't decide how I feel about it haha


I loved this series, but I finished it at Book 3 and since then she has put out a few more. Keep with it, I am going to go back and read it eventually.

I have finished up Blindsighted by Karin Slaughter and am now reading Kisscut. I am reading these on DTB though as I gave them to my Mum and she loved them and told me that I had to read them. Thought why get them on Kindle if I have them in DTB form


----------



## Ann Chambers

I just finished "Mama Does Time" by Deborah Sharp. It went free just the other day. The description sounded like such a fun read that I jumped it to the top of my TBR list. It is a fun little southern mystery - the first in a series. It's still free at Amazon. Recommend it for a quick, light book.
http://www.amazon.com/Mama-Does-Bauer-Mystery-ebook/dp/B002F9NBUA/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1316998745&sr=1-1


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up:

will start


----------



## DYB

I've decided to give Gillian Flynn a go with "Dark Places."


----------



## JMJeffries

Terri Reid's Darkness Exposed.


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I'm reading Terry Goodkind's "The Omen Machine". I love the series as a whole, but I have read mixed reviews about this book. So far, I have enjoyed the book, but the review say the ending is where he looses them. I will have to see if I agree when I get there.


----------



## deegarretson

I'm a big fan of the Amelia Peabody series by Elizabeth Peters and I couldn't believe it when I discovered I had skipped one.  I'm reading  Lion in the Valley.


----------



## D/W

I love this thread! I've found quite a few books here that I've now added to my Wish List.

I'm currently reading The Help.


----------



## luvmy4brats

DreamWeaver said:


> I love this thread! I've found quite a few books here that I've now added to my Wish List.
> 
> I'm currently reading The Help.


I absolutely loved this book!


----------



## barbarasissel

DreamWeaver said:


> I love this thread! I've found quite a few books here that I've now added to my Wish List.
> 
> I'm currently reading The Help.


I love this book, too. It's one of my all-time favorites and the movie was good, I thought!


----------



## Jane917

I have finished



Loved it! I have now started



This book is now much more expensive than when I first purchased it!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Read and enjoyed Bossypants by Tina Fey. It's more a collection of humorous personal essays than a true memoir, but it does span from her childhood to present day and cover both her personal life and her career. Not every chapter was a hit, but I laughed out loud several times.


----------



## Neekeebee

I know it's not Christmas yet, but I'm currently reading  _Gingerbread Cookie Murder_. Probably only the Laura Levine (Jaine Austen) selection, though. I've kind of given up on Fluke's Hannah Swensen series, and never really got into the other series, despite a couple of tries.

N


----------



## EGranfors

David Guterson's new book, _Ed KIng_. Very different from _Snow Falling on Cedars._


----------



## yingko2

Right now I am reading my first Dresden Files novel, plus the fourth book in the Morganville Vampire series. And too many comics to mention! 
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## amiblackwelder

Now I'm reading a disappointing book Strange Angels. I finished Divergent and was on a high and now I'm on a low.


----------



## klouholmes

I'm 20 percent into Remix by Lexi Revellion. Caz restores rocking horses in London when a rock star, believed dead, sneaks into her life. It's got me waiting for the next hour to read.


----------



## I love books

I just started reading The Mill River Recluse


----------



## JMJeffries

A Soldier's Duty by Jean Johnson.  Amazing.  I love military science fiction starting 20 years ago with David Weber's first Honor Harrington story.  Jean Johnson is going to challenge David for the crown.


----------



## Ann Chambers

I'm reading "Pale Immortal" by Anne Frasier. About 80% through and it's a great book. I am troubled, however, by the large amount of scanning problems. It was a print book and they didn't do any edit on the e-version. There are hard hyphens throughout that hyphenate words in the middle of a line of text, which is distracting. Also some characters that didn't scan through correctly. And one early chapter has the second half repeated. Bothersome. 
It's a great story and very well handled by the author. I picked it up recently when it was free. I actually had the paper version in my TBR pile already.
It's now $3.99. Don't know whether they have corrected any of the weird translation problems yet. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/PALE-IMMORTAL-Anne-Frasier-ebook/dp/B002TLULU2/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317352950&sr=1-1


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm undecided which to start next. I have both books from the library and I just read the first one in the Wallflower series, and will definitely read #2, but will maybe jump off for a book and then go back...hmmmm..decisions decisions.


----------



## Harry Shannon

"A Feast Day for Fools," the new James Lee Burke novel, a Hack Holland adventure. Superb as usual.


----------



## barbarasissel

EGranfors said:


> David Guterson's new book, _Ed KIng_. Very different from _Snow Falling on Cedars._


After you finish, I'd love to know what you thought. I really liked Snow Falling on Cedar, but then was so disappointed by The Other. I'm sort of wondering whether I want to try another of his.


----------



## JMJeffries

Just finished _Theirs Not To Reason Why: A Soldier's Duty_ by Jean Johnson. I love military Science Fiction and Ms. Johnson's book has just joined the ranks of David Weber and Johnny Ringo with an incredibly original story. Loved it.

I just started _We Are Not Alone: A Writers Guide to Social Medi_a by Kristin Lamb.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Lee Child's WORTH DYING FOR. Entertainment in print!

Meb


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading The Magician King on kindle (checked out from library) 

and A Year to Live  also on Kindle.


----------



## Jeff

_The Jefferson Allegiance_
by Bob Mayer


​


----------



## DYB

Just finished Gillian Flynn's "Dark Places." Overall - I'd recommend it, with some reservations about Flynn's pacing. The story is good, characters well developed. You won't guess what happened the night of the murders, no matter how hard you try. Flynn's twist is tricky. And there's a heart-pounding climax. If you don't like first person narration - stay away. The chapters alternate between first person narration in the present and third person narration describing the events of 25 years ago. My one big problem with Flynn's writing is that she doesn't really know when to stop writing. She'll make a point and then illustrate it 10 different ways. In one scene our heroine is walking across a room. Flynn will say something like "There are many strange people in that room." And then it takes pages for the character to get to the end, with about 10 different people stopping her and engaging her in some kind of interaction. None of them matter, mind you. And you just wanna scream at Flynn: "Okay, okay, we get it, they're strange! You said it. The first 3 people were strange. Do we need the other 7?!" Flynn does it for "color," but darn! Let's just get on with it. There are many examples of this sort of thing. The book needed some editing. But overall - it's a good, suspenseful read.


----------



## DYB

As I await the start of "A Game of Thrones" book klub I've started "Soulless." I'm only 5% into it, but it's hilarious!


----------



## mistyd107

about to start "Remember Tuesday morning"


----------



## DYB

I'm abandoning "Soulless" (though it is a lot of fun) at only 5% in because we're starting on "A Game of Thrones" book klub. So it's back to Martin's world.


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Kindle library lending became available at my local library and they showed _The Shining_ was available so I've set _Salem's Lot_ aside for now as I wasn't very far into it... plowing through _The Shining_, should be finished in a couple more days


Finished _The Shining_, now reading:



Loving the new library feature - these last two books are not lendable through amazon but I've been able to "borrow" them from the library


----------



## Rick Chesler

Expedition Green Gold, a new action-thriller by Benjamin Richards. Rain forest adventure:

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1]http://www.amazon.com/EXPEDITION-GREEN-GOLD-Eco-Threat-ebook/dp/B005H93E6Q/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317610081&sr=1-1[/url]


----------



## JRTomlin

Re-reading (for the umpteenth time) _Game of Thrones_ for the SoIaF Book Klub.


----------



## LindaNelson

My latest read is The Book of Deacon by Joseph Lallo



I just started it today and the last time I checked, it was free on Amazon.

It is one of my favorite genres which is fantasy.

Please feel free to stop on by and mention what you are reading.

_edit: moved from Bazaar to Corner and merged with ongoing thread. _


----------



## derek alvah

Reading Heat Rises now. Then it's on to Son Of Neptune, the newest Percy Jackson book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

derek alvah said:


> Reading Heat Rises now. Then it's on to Son Of Neptune, the newest Percy Jackson book.


Didn't know there was a new Percy Jackson. I'll have to pick it up for GS.

I'm reading Dead Soul by Mike Hicks (just started), Claws 2 by Ricky Sides (75% done) and The High Flyer by Susan Howatch (almost finished). After that, I'll read Howatch's The Heartbreaker and that will complete the St. Benet's Trilogy. When I finish Claws 2, I'll go back to the Bounty trilogy.

I've got my K1, my Iphone and just got a K3 for Mom yesterday. She's not getting that K3 yet because I'm really enjoying reading three books at a time again. Bad daughter!


----------



## tamborine

Reading these right now; they're both excellent. Crooked Letter Crooked Letter is beautifully written and heart-wrenching. Destiny of the Republic is very interesting so far - I'm only 10% in. My only complaint is that she's making President Garfield out to be a saint. Nobody could be THAT good!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Reading Chime by Franny Billingsley. Came highly recommended by friends. For about 100 or so pages I wasn't sure it was my cup of tea, and I might have put it down if not for my friends' urgings. Now at about 200 pages, I think I'm going to end up liking it. Lol.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm reading Dead Soul by Mike Hicks (just started)...


Oh no. I just read _In Her Name, Dead Soul_ too and forgot to mention it here.



It's already in the top 50 in several categories.

Finished _The Jefferson Allegiance_ yesterday. I recommend it.



Waiting for Anna to get back from here origami convention before deciding what to read next.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> Oh no. I just read _In Her Name, Dead Soul_ too and forgot to mention it here.
> 
> 
> 
> It's already in the top 50 in several categories.


GAAAHHHH.

I'm so behind in the book Bazaar I hadn't even realized he'd released it. . .just got it, thanks!


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm so behind in the book Bazaar I hadn't even realized he'd released it. . .just got it, thanks!


You won't be thanking me at 3:00 AM when you're reading instead of sleeping.


----------



## KindleChickie

Rick James autobiography Memoirs of a Super Freak.


----------



## JuliaJamieson

I'm reading Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood. She's such an incredible writer!



Julia


----------



## robertk328

Jeff said:


> Finished _The Jefferson Allegiance_ yesterday. I recommend it.


It's on my to-be-read list


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished Chime yesterday (the second half really picks up) and then started Daughter of Smoke and Bone by Laini Taylor. Loving it so far.


----------



## Harry Shannon

James Lee Burke's Feast Day for Fools. Sublime, as usual.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started:



Not great literature, but a decent story so far. . .tie in to the _Castle_ TV series. . . . .


----------



## klep88

I'm reading Into the Wilderness by Sarah Donati. I'm about halfway in and really enjoying it!


----------



## JMJeffries

Laura Resnick Vamprazzi. Love her Esther Diamond books.


----------



## mlewis78

I finished *The Shadow of the Wind * by Carlos Ruiz Zafon late last night. Enjoyed it very much. Have started Michael Moore's latest, *Here Comes Trouble*, which I love, and the 4th in GRR Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series, *A Feast for Crows*.


----------



## VickiT

Still reading The Stranger In My Bed (St. Martin's True Crime Library) by Michael Fleeman.



Good, but not quite as riveting as Ann Rule's true crime books.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Jeff

Reading _Ender's Game_ in the The Quasi-Official October Book Reading Game.


----------



## hsuthard

robertk328 said:


> Loving the new library feature - these last two books are not lendable through amazon but I've been able to "borrow" them from the library


I'm loving the library feature, too! I've been reading:







Now I'm starting:


----------



## emilyward

Becoming by Raine Thomas. I bought it for 99 cents a while ago and just now getting into it. Only on chapter two but I expect to get a lot of reading done this weekend!


----------



## elaine young

I'm reading Dark Prospects_Search for the Buried Bomber.


----------



## KindleGirl

I should finish this one up today and then I'm going to jump to another library book before finishing this series:


Looking forward to this one...I've been eyeing it for quite a while but once it was available from the library it moved to the top of my list:


----------



## bnapier

Finishing Tom Piccirrili's Shadow Season right now.

Next up in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  Not usually a crime-fiction guy, but thought I'd see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## DYB

bnapier said:


> Next up in The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. Not usually a crime-fiction guy, but thought I'd see what all the fuss was about.


You've probably already heard that it has a slow beginning. If you haven't - it has a slow beginning, lots of exposition! Stick with it, the main story kicks in eventually.


----------



## 5711

_Blood on the Tracks_ by Cecelia Holland, a brief (Kindle Single) history of the relatively unknown Great Railroad Strike of 1877 in the US. It's gritty and relevant. I like how Kindle Singles and others are putting out creative nonfiction stories longer than an article but shorter than a book. Works well as an ebook.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

I'm reading book 2 in the Blood Skies Series titled, "Black Scars." Pretty good so far; gritty and gripping...just what the "doctor" ordered.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've been on a binge that's gotten out of control, so I'm going to try to slow it down a bit with



It's been on my TBR list forever. Hopefully I'll like it enough that hubs will want to read it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steve Anderson said:


> _Blood on the Tracks_ by Cecelia Holland, a brief (Kindle Single) history of the relatively unknown Great Railroad Strike of 1877 in the US. It's gritty and relevant. I like how Kindle Singles and others are putting out creative nonfiction stories longer than an article but shorter than a book. Works well as an ebook.


I picked up Blood on the Tracks but haven't read it yet...thanks for reminding me!

Think I'll start it tonight!


----------



## DYB

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've been on a binge that's gotten out of control, so I'm going to try to slow it down a bit with
> 
> 
> 
> It's been on my TBR list forever. Hopefully I'll like it enough that hubs will want to read it.


We just started reading in for the Klub!


----------



## yingko2

I just finished my first Dresden Files, which was ok, though I am not a big fantasy reader. Starting on the fourth book of The Mornganville Vampires series. Hoping to reread Legend of Sleepy Hollow before Halloween.
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Sondrae Bennett

I just finished  by a.c. Mason. Not quite as good as the first but still excellent. Probably going to start  next.


----------



## WriterCTaylor

Nine Dragons, them I'm starting on a collection of short horror stories on my Kindle.


----------



## TerryS

Currently reading Prince of Thorns by Mark Lawrence.


----------



## belindaf

I'm currently reading the last of the Joe Pitt Case Files, Every Last Drop, by Charlie Huston. A GREAT series for fans of noir and vampires.


----------



## RBRAWER

I just finished Jeffrey Archer, "Only Time Will Tell". Okay story but a little disappointed based on his previous books.
Richard Brawer

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## JMJeffries

I just finished Illicit Magic and a quarter of the way through Unruly Magic by Camilla Chafer.  I love them both and Stella is a witch in training after my own heart.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Backseat Saints, by Joshilyn Jackson


----------



## I love books

Slim to None by Jenny Gardiner


----------



## Russell Brooks

Currently reading THE DETACHMENT by Barry Eisler. Great book so far.


----------



## D/W

A Child Called It: One Child's Courage to Survive


----------



## klep88

I'm reading the next book in the Wilderness series by Sara Donati, Dawn on a Distant Shore
http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0553578553/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link


----------



## KerriWoodThomson

I am reading "I Found This Funny" edited by Judd Apatow, of Knocked Up fame. So far the book has not been funny. Some of the stories are even depressing. I just wanted some laughs Mr. Apatow!


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished 61 A.D. by our own David McAffee.
While it does stand-alone, it would be best to have first read 33 A.D.


----------



## kcmay

DreamWeaver said:


> A Child Called It: One Child's Courage to Survive


I read that a few years ago. It's one of those books I won't ever forget.


----------



## D/W

kcmay said:


> I read that a few years ago. It's one of those books I won't ever forget.


I haven't finished A Child Called It: One Child's Courage to Survive yet, but it certainly is a moving story that I won't be forgetting either.

There are two other books in Dave Pelzer's autobiographical trilogy: The Lost Boy: A Foster Child's Search for the Love of a Family and A Man Named Dave.


----------



## KealanPatrick

As it's the Halloween month, which we celebrate here the minute the calendar turns to October 1st and the leaves start to fall, I'll be exclusively reading horror and thriller novels until November. Currently reading WHAT THE NIGHT KNOWS by Dean Koontz.


----------



## Guest

Terry Pratchett's Snuff. I wanted the hardback, so I was in the bookshop almost as it opened.


----------



## Mary Johnson

Just finished The Dummy Line by Bobby Cole.  Loved it.  Hard to put down.

Mary J


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Halloween Tree by Ray Bradbury, every night with my daughter.

Slow month, also still reading the wonderful A Feast Day for Fools by James Lee Burke.


----------



## Bryan Smith

Between The Bridge And The River by Craig Ferguson

Enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## 13500

I am going to start The Lantern by Deborah Lawrenson.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

The Near Witch by Victoria Schwab.



Opening lines: _It starts with a crack, a sputter, and a spark. The match hisses to life._


----------



## JMJeffries

I read A Lady of Devices, A steampunk adventure. It starts out so interestingly and just when I thought I had the story figured out, it takes off in a whole new direction when the heroine, A Blood of some intellect is plunged into poverty by a badly managed investment by her father who commits suicide. Just when I thought I knew what the young lady was going to do next, she does something so surprising, I found myself unable to stop reading. She falls in with a Fagin like character and takes all his child thieves (and him) under her protection, put a stop to their thieving ways and takes it upon herself to educate them and better their circumstances. What a fun read. Had a chance to read all day yesterday because I had no internet.

http://www.amazon.com/Devices-steampunk-adventure-Magnificent-ebook/dp/B0053CYXS0/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1318526849&sr=1-1


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished *The Dark Enquiry* by Deanna Raybourn, the latest in the Lady Julia series. I just love these books!

N


----------



## mistyd107

starting "Lethal"by Sandra Brown


----------



## D/W

I am currently reading Look Me in the Eye: My Life with Asperger's by John Elder Robison.


----------



## mscottwriter

I've been a busy reader over the past week!  I read an indie YA sci-fi called "Xenofreak Nation" by Melissa Conway (loved it!) and another YA sci-fi called "Feed" by M. T. Anderson (a little too preachy for me), and now I'm reading a steampunk/vampire book called "Soulless" by Gail Carriger which I am really enjoying.


----------



## dwallacefleming

I've been checking out H.P. Lovecraft and O. Henry these days. 

Just finished The Shadow out of Time and was blown away by his ability to express the vastness of time and space in such a short little novelette.

Now I'm reading a collection of O. Henry's best short stories. He's a very gifted short story writer worth checking out.


----------



## Meka

I'm reading "Skin Deep" by Carol Davis Luce. It's only .99 and actually better than what I thought it would be.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I just finished reading *Cinders* by Michelle Davidson Argyle:



I'm now reading *The Windup Girl* by Paolo Bacigalupi:


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just about finished with 

Afterwards, will probably read


----------



## SOULADREAM

Civilizations


I enjoyed this book so much the first time that I am re-reading it again. It is a brilliantly stimulating book, wide-ranging and thought provoking. The author is incredibly well-read and he uses his copious knowledge to look at civilizations in a totally different way. Instead of starting with Mesopotamia and Egypt, in line with the age old chronological approach, he sets each civilization in its own ecological niche and shows how the environment - deserts, river deltas, mountains etc., affected the development of that specific civilization. Many civilizations died out because they exhausted their local resources - for example, the Mayans in Central America.

Fernandez-Armesto mentions civilizations I had never heard of - despite being a history teacher(!) The past Eurocentric, Old World bias is set aside and instead he examines how each civilization was appropriate for its own specific environment and how the interplay between the local weather and environmental factors affected each civilization over the course of time. There are many fascinating facts that I have never read of elsewhere. I did not know that people lived shorter and less healthy lives in the earliest civilizations. People went from being hunter gatherers and occasionally harnessing wild grains, to sedentary folk relying on often one basic crop - wheat, millet, rice and so on. Only the rich elites in the new cities now got to eat meat and only they went hunting. Crammed in cities more people died of epidemics and starvation - early civilizations were actually bad for most people!

A great book, a tour-de-force! One of the best books I have ever read. A definite 10 out of 10.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one yesterday. Loved book #3 and it's going to be hard to top that one, but I hear this one is very good as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the third of the 'prequel' trilogy to the original _In Her Name_ trilogy.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I just finished readying Pig Island by Mo Hayder. Great book. I would recommend it. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## anguabell

Just reading _The Affinity Bridge_. Nice steampunk but so far a little bit slow (I am only at about 20%). Perhaps it'll pick up.


Also, as DTB, Driving over Lemons.

About an English guy who bought a half-decayed farm in Spain a few decades ago. It is supposed to be funny but I feel very sorry for his plucky wife and just could feel all those flies crawling all over me


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm reading Syrup by Max Barry. I needed a little light-hearted foolishness and he does some great corporate satires. I'm only about 14% through but it's and entertaining premise ....


----------



## VickiT

Just started Jungle Of Deceit by Maureen A. Miller. Adventure, mystery, suspense, romance... it has it all. I'm hooked.



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## HeyDrew

Starting in on The Terror. 


After that it's on to Voice and some HP Lovecraft.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin.



A long book 15,000+ 
Well written. A terrific story - liked it a lot.
Now then - how does a major publisher for a major author put out an ebook with so many irritating errors. Like arid for and. You can see by looking at this error that they scanned in a hard copy to make the ebook. What? Why did they not work from an electronic copy? I only paid $4.13 last year for it. Now you pay $8.99 (and for the next 3 books, the most recent is $14). Why, Why, Why?
If the other books are converted this badly, I may not bother to read them.
Our Indie authors produce a product much cleaner than this.

Just sayin......


----------



## mrdlf

I am currently reading "A short history of nearly everything" - Bill Bryson

Very good so far, but a little hard going. Even so i am looking forward to reading more of it

DAZ


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Between the Assassinations" by Aravind Adiga.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Ty Johnston

_Stranger in a Strange Land_ by Robert A. Heinlein

I read it twice as a teen, but remember feeling it was over my head. Now 25 years later, I thought I'd try it again.


----------



## liafairchild

Just finished Driving to BelAir on my Kindle. Now I'm reading Sacred Secrets on Kindle and The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo in paperback.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



One of the best Reacher books in the series!

Now starting...


----------



## J.M Pierce

I set a goal for myself this year to read more of different genres. I'm glad I did. It's been a lot of fun. I'm currently reading A Lust For Lead by Robert Davis. It's pretty good so far.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Struggling my way through Steig Larson's "The Girl Who Played with Fire." 
Not nearly as compelling as "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo." 
Shame I've already bought the third book....


----------



## DYB

tkkenyon said:


> It appears to be non-fiction at first, but the author finally comes clean and admits that it's fiction.
> 
> Personally, I don't like being tricked. I feel like a sucker.
> 
> As I was reading and thought it was non-fic, I thought that many of the characters were glaring stereotypes but, _figuring it really happened and these women really existed,_ forgave it. After I found out it was fiction, however, the stereotypical characters really weighed on me.
> 
> Ditto on the very modern attitudes of the main character. (Novel took place starting in 1876.)
> 
> It was okay.
> 
> TK Kenyon


Didn't someone get in a lot of trouble for passing off fiction as a memoir on Oprah? I don't really understand why a writer would do that, play those kinds of tricks on people. What would it accomplish? (I also hate when they did that in the movie "Fargo.")


----------



## LauraB

tkkenyon said:


> I still feel played. There's a Author's Note at the end where he says it's all fiction, but my reading group picked it because we thought it was non-fiction from the description on Amazon.
> 
> TK Kenyon


I'm sort of confused by this statement. I haven't read the book, but when I clicked on your link, higher up in this thread, the first sentence in the description says "an maginative fictional account..." .

But, now that I think of it, maybe your club read the paper version? I didn't look at that description.


----------



## evie_d

I've started Amanda Hocking's Hollowland (which I keep accidentally called Zombieland). Liking it so far. I'm definitely in the mood for some good horror/supernatural tales this close to Halloween!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Currently reading : 

After that will be moving on to :


----------



## cheriereich

I'm going to start reading Ali Cross's BECOME today. It officially debuts 11/11/11. Such an awesome date.


----------



## Neekeebee

Recently finished reading _The Girl in the Lighthouse_, a freebie. Wow, the second half really reminded me a _lot_ of V.C. Andrews's Flowers in the Attic series ! Now I'm reading the second book,_ All That is Beautiful_, which continues in the same style. I must admit though, now I am remembering how the Andrews books would start to grate on me after a while.
  

N


----------



## balaspa

I am reading the second novel from the excellent author Bryan R. Dennis.  It's called "Saw a Rainbow."  Excellent so far.  He wrote the outstanding "An Epitaph for Coyote."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished The Near Witch by Victoria Schwab:



Recently started The Dead-Tossed Waves by Carrie Ryan:


----------



## Glen Hendrix

Angelfall (Penryn and the End of Days, Book 1) by Susan Ee. Engaging "hard" fantasy.


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan

I'm currently reading a Rex Stout novel called "The Rubber Band" featuring Archie Goodwin and the great detective Nero Wolfe. It was originally published in 1936. Archie and Nero are very charming and funny and I could wish they were real people but if they were they'd both be over 100 years old now. Sigh.


----------



## Jim Krieger

Just finished "No Trace" by Barry Maitland.  It's a mystery, a real mind twister that takes place in London.  It was fun for me because we have just gotten back from there and it was fun to say, "Hey I know where they are!"  It is a classic mystery, not much action but it keeps you guessing until the end.
Before that it was "Skin Tight" By Haisson.  As most of you know it was a fun read with a dark side.


----------



## JMJeffries

Currently reading Dreadnaught by Cherie Priest.  I didn't think I would find steampunk interesting, but I'm enjoying this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not bad so far. . . main characters are, so far, teens but the writing isn't dumbed down at all. . . . .


----------



## drenee

The Help, finally.


----------



## bevie125

Currently I am reading



I will be reading this one next


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Game of Thrones , now starting The Three Musketeers


----------



## Meb Bryant

I'm finally getting to WATER FOR ELEPHANTS. My TBR list has a life of its own.


----------



## KindleChickie

I just finished up a nameless novel by a nonKB author that I hated, so I won't mention it.  But I am going to restart Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.  I have tried 5 or 6 times to read this.  Not sure I will ever get into it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished The Dead Tossed Waves by Carrie Ryan. Recently started Committed by Elizabeth Gilbert.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Finished Oathbound by Mercedes Lackey:



And am almost finished with Cruel and Unusual by Patricia Cornwell:



I'll be posting my thoughts about both (and the other books I've read this week) on my blog: www.mirrormaskfiction.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just starting


----------



## cblewgolf

Just finished The Girl Who Played with Fire.  Very good book.
About to dive into The Abbey.


----------



## VeroWriter

Just finished reading The Ninth Day, by Jamie Freveletti; two John Sandford novels, Bad Blood and Shock Wave (both Virgil Flowers novels); High Noon, by Nora Roberts (from 2007); and Make, Take, Murder, by Joanna Campbell Slan.


----------



## emilyward

Reading the ARC of Tempest by Julie Cross. Time travel, yesss!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Finished The Shape of Snakes by Minette Walters. Grim, not sorry I finished, but heavy slogging. There are better Walters mysteries. She's a good writer, but develops plots slowly.


----------



## Allen007

Right now I am in final chapter of "Last Seen Wearing" which is written by Hillary Waugh. It was very interesting crime novel.


----------



## D/W

I just started I'm a Stranger Here Myself: Notes on Returning to America After 20 Years Away by Bill Bryson.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Decided to start this instead of the other one I have queued up. . . . .it's a long book but will be a quick read. . . .and the latest is available from the library so I won't have to buy that.


----------



## mistyd107

Finishing up "Lethal" by Sandra Brown which I ABSOLUTELY LOVED took longer to read than it normally would have due to baseball playoff's. If you like Romantic suspense try it you won't be disappointed.


will start: "Scent of Jade"


----------



## ktmcvay

In the past couple of months, I read the first two books in Stieg Larsson's Milenium Trilogy. Cracked open the third book, The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest, and I just couldn't get into it. Moved on to Robert Browne's The Paradise Prophecy. Thought it was great -- lots of action, interesting plot and memorable characters. If you like apocolyptic thrillers, I'd recommend it. http://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Prophecy-Robert-Browne/dp/0525952233/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319568041&sr=1-1

I'm also pushing through a critical biography of Edgar Allan Poe. Apparently it's one of the best biographies of Poe, but I'd say it's only for true geeky die-hard Poe fans. It's 800 pages! http://www.amazon.com/Edgar-Allan-Poe-Critical-Biography/dp/0801857309/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1319568257&sr=1-2


----------



## Louie Flann

Just finished John Lescroart's _Damage_. Very suspenseful with all sorts of legal twists that frustrate the good guys. Although, in the end, all is well.


----------



## ogzy97

Just started The Winter Rose. Finished The Tea Rose. Thoroughly enjoyed it and couldn't wait to start the second book in the trilogy-(The Winter Rose).



url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0010SKTX4/?tag=kbpst-20]







[/url]


----------



## Len_Conversations101

I'm currently reading When I found You by Catherine Ryan Hyde!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/When-I-Found-You-ebook/dp/B0031RSB50/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319572785&sr=1-2


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished The Color of Magic by Terry Pratchett (loved it! have to buy more!) and will be starting The Way of Kings by Brandon Sanderson.

And it's in hardcover. Talk about an oversized brick...


----------



## Julia444

I just finished THE ORCHARD on Kindle. A great book that is not only a memoir, but an awareness-raising message about the dangers of pesticides in farming. Theresa Weir/Anne Frasier is a really good writer.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Orchard-A-Memoir-ebook/dp/B004QZ9PEC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1319575917&sr=1-1

Julia


----------



## Neekeebee

DreamWeaver said:


> I just started I'm a Stranger Here Myself: Notes on Returning to America After 20 Years Away by Bill Bryson.


Love that book!

Just finished _Blood Ties_ by Lori Armstrong, which was a just a tad violent for me (not bad mystery, though).

Going to start a cozy I've been looking forward to: _Pampered to Death_ by Laura Levine 

N


----------



## lpking

I'm stuck back in 2000, finally getting around to a paperback version of _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay_, by Michael Chabon. I read his paragraphs and paragraphs of Amazing Descriptions, and weep.

When I'm done, I'm going to hit up Christopher Moore for a laugh.


----------



## jherrick

About 2/3 through The Men Who Would Be King.


----------



## drenee

22 Brittania Road by Amanda Hodgkinson. 
deb


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan

I'm reading the first of the Amelia Peabody books by Elizabeth Peters. It's a wonderful book and would be so much better if it had a plot. I've read about 1/4 of it and so far it's innocent of that little literary feature.


----------



## Todd Young

It's a little slow.


----------



## TerryS

Ghosts of Ascalon, A Guild Wars fanfic


----------



## Simon Haynes

Agatha Christie - Appointment with Death. It's my 21st Agatha Christie for the year - 50 more to go.


----------



## 16205

Miriam Minger, A Hint of Rapture.


----------



## KindleChickie

Last time I checked, Marguerite Duras didn't have any Kindle books. Now there are two.


----------



## FrankZubek

Reading the Steve Jobs bio while I wait for Stephen King's 11/22/63

For those who like King's short stories a magazine called Granta has released their newest anthology which has King's newest, 'The Dune'


----------



## MGalloway

I'm currently reading _The Art of the Start_ by Guy Kawasaki.


----------



## KindleGirl

I just started this one from the library. I love her books...light, fun reading. Now I just have to catch up on the last 2 that came out.


----------



## Coleen Kwan

I've just finished 'Not Another Bad Date' by Rachel Gibson - contemporary, humorous romance. 
I'm about to start 'Time Machines Repaired While-U-Wait' by K.A. Bedford - time-travel mystery novel set in Western Australia!


----------



## Harry Shannon

About to start John Connelly's Burning Soul. Love his stuff, elegant and spooky.


----------



## barbarasissel

Finished Faithful Place, which was kind of edge of your seat, and started  a loaner from a critique partner. I've read a lot about it being really good so we'll see. Premise is interesting: a knock on the head loses you 10 years of your life ... and makes me wonder where it will lead


----------



## hamerfan

Steve Jobs by Walter Isaacson.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I'm not even sure how I found this, but the voice is very engaging. It's called The Silver Mist and is about a young woman with Down's Syndrome in strife-torn 1970's Northern Ireland who sees things in a very different way:


----------



## JRTomlin

Nothing! I finished my TBR list and now I'm in a panic!!!  

Must find a book to read...


----------



## Harry Shannon

Been distracted by writing. Have a few different books going, an embarassment of riches these days. James Lee Burke's Feats Day for Fools is brilliant, as usual. Have John Connelly's The Burning Soul, the new King book about 1963 on the way, and some great crime fiction in the wings.


----------



## journeymama

Just finished this: Jayber Crow: A Novel (Port William) and now I'm reading this: Jayber Crow: A Novel (Port William), I was able to borrow the ebook from the library. Score!

Jayber Crow was amazing, and I'm really enjoying the Tiger's Wife, though I just got into it. Feeling very happy in my book world!


----------



## Laura Lond

I've finished reading this one, The Noticer by Andy Andrews:



An excellent book, although a little confusing as to whether it is fiction or not. The author starts out by sharing a part of his own story, which seems to be factual, then proceeds to


Spoiler



describe other people's encounters with the mysterious old man, Jones.


 It reads like a novel, but the author's personal involvement in it gives you the feeling of reading a true story. I loved the book, but I was left wondering: Is this a 100% true account?


Spoiler



Was Jones real?


----------



## JFHilborne

75% through The Hard Way by Lee Child. Good book.


----------



## drenee

I beleive this is the third book by Ms. Altman. I am finding some issues with the beginning. I'm not sure if it's the formatting or what, but the book does not have good paragraph separation and I am finding I can't always keep up with where the characters are and when they move around. I'm only at 14%, and I'm disappointed. 
deb


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished: 


I enjoyed it quite a bit. I have several questions after reading it, though. For such a thorough (684 pages!) book, a few things seemed dropped: childhood friends and personality, his mother(s), the I'm a Mac ads, those were a few that came to mind.

Now reading:


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished _The Shining_, now reading:


Still working on this one.... Long and detailed, but a good read.


----------



## GinaMascola

I just started Lethal People by John Locke. Already hooked!


----------



## Tracey

I am still on my Karin Slaughter kick. Now reading Faithless which again is a great book. I am looking forward to reading the last one in the series (for now) and getting onto something else for a while.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri

robertk328 said:


> Still working on this one.... Long and detailed, but a good read.


Just started on Stephen King's IT again a few days ago...albeit I've read it like 30 times already. It's probably my all time favorite read and I tend to break it out at least once a year.

After that: I have a ton of Kindle books to catch up on. No idea what I'm going to start on. I'm so far behind in my reading I'm not sure I'll ever get caught up. On the upside, there's no chance of me going to Amazon anytime soon and saying "Meh, nothing to read"


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up:"Scent of jade"


will start: "The First Day of the rest of my life"


----------



## mistyd107

Meb Bryant said:


> I'm finally getting to WATER FOR ELEPHANTS. My TBR list has a life of its own.


I totally relate to this Water For Elephants is going to be one of my next reads


----------



## robertk328

thanks, Rick  I'm enjoying it, but also have my eyes on _THE STAND_ and _11/22/63_ which are both equally as long.


----------



## hsuthard

Finished The Affair,



Working my way through the Illustrated Edition of SuperFreakonomics for a book club meeting tomorrow:


----------



## Casey W

Finishing up George RR Martins "A Dance With Dragons." Not bad.


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently making my way through the Percy Jackson series.  Enjoying it.

N


----------



## geoffthomas

I recently read Queen Of Time by the talented Carolyn Kephart.
It was very different from her Ryel Saga.
Good different - I loved Wysard and Lord Brother, but Queen of Time is sensational.



Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

I read Out of Time: A Time Travel Novel by Cliff Ball.



I liked this book even though there were a lot of errors in it and the beginning was very "jumpy". It had the literary feel of a 40's or 50's book by Heinlein. And the time stuff did start to cross over itself a lot. But a fun read.

Do not confuse this book with the Out Of Time: A Paranormal Romance by Monique Martin.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Finished this a couple of days ago:



and am just about done with :


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Neekeebee said:


> Currently making my way through the Percy Jackson series. Enjoying it.
> 
> N


I only read the first book so far, haven't gotten around to the rest. Would you suggest I stick with it?


----------



## tinytoy

Last night I completed George R.R. Martin's "A Dance With Dragons" and so today I will start one of two library check-outs, either "Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption" by Laura Hillenbrand or "The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks" by Rebecca Skloot.  In either case I have to finish both within the next 21 days because then they'll be due back to my e-library.

Regarding "A Dance With Dragons"; I enjoyed it and am anxiously awaiting the next in the series but won't hold my breath.


----------



## drenee




----------



## Wingpeople

Recently finished:



About 1/3 of the way through:


----------



## morriss003

I just finished Known, Unknown by Donald Rumsfeld.  Interesting book in spite of being self serving at times.


----------



## leonweinstein

I am reading Ayn Rand "Capitalism - The Unknown Ideal"


----------



## geoffthomas

I recently read When the Walls Fell (Out of Time) by Monique Martin.
This is the second book of her Out of Time series.
Her two characters are like time-traveling Nick and Nora Charles (of thin man fame).
This is definitely an enjoyable follow-up of the first book.
I liked it a lot....well thought out and with a story told without stepping over the bounds and twisting time-travel concepts.


----------



## LaRita

Just started Water for Elephants.  It's a Kindle Lending Library loaner.


----------



## barbarasissel

On my Kindle just downloaded . Very eerie and atmospheric opening. I'm also reading, in hardcover, Apparently she forgot quite a lot and I am really enjoying the story about it!


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading another Ann Rule book: Worth More Dead: 10 (Ann Rule's Crime Files)



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Neekeebee

jamesmonaghan said:


> I only read the first book so far, haven't gotten around to the rest. Would you suggest I stick with it?


Re Percy Jackson series: 
Funny thing is, I got all 5 in the series for my Kindle a while back, right before the movie came out. I read the first two and just stopped. Can't say exactly why, though I kinda think the movie ruined the books for me (in that I really didn't like the movie and the dislike affected my enjoyment of the books too). I just picked up the series again b/c Hubby found them on his iPad (my Kindle account) and started reading them and told me how much he liked them. So, to make a long story short (too late! ) I re-read book 2 and am now on book 4, and I would say the storyline definitely gets better and it's a better reading experience to read them all in a row.

N


----------



## davidestesbooks

Just finished third Fallen Novel by Lauren Kate called Passion.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## JMJeffries

Half way through Fire Work in the Hamptons by Celia Jerome.  Love her books.


----------



## davidestesbooks

Fallen novels by Lauren Kate are a pretty fun and fast read!  Waiting for the fourth book to come out.  Also just finished the Eragon books by Christopher Paolini


----------



## SpearsII

I am enjoying working my why through _The Bottom Billion_ by Paul Collier. Its is an informing look at poverty and international aid. Maybe not the cheeriest of subjects but it has been well worth my time.


----------



## Casey W

"Gunsights" by Elmore Leonard. Not for the head hopping haters 

And I'm going to read "Watchers" by Dean Koontz after that.


----------



## askenase13

I've just started reading "Gotham" by Mike wallace.  It;s a massive book (over 50,000+ locations- about 1400 pages) of the history of New York through until 1898.  Normally, I only read one book at a time, but with this, I may intersperse anoher book in between sections.


----------



## JMJeffries

Finished Fire Works in the Hamptons and have moved on to Chloe Niell's Drink Deep.


----------



## davidestesbooks

On a bit of a Lee Child kick at the moment.  Just finished The Persuader and about to start Hard Way.  

And since I'm living in Australia, I am planning on plowing through the YA series, Tomorrow When the War Began.


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

Recently finished Jeff Abbott's 'Adrenaline,' which I'm recommending for fans of high energy action thrillers that also have an emotional tug to them - this thriller, the first in a series, certainly has that. Soon to be ex-CIA agent Sam Capra loses it all in one fell swoop, family, job, reputation, becoming a haunted, marked man seeking revenge on a powerful if shadowy enemy. Some great narrative sequences involving "parkour' (what's that? - It's a form of free-running)
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Adrenaline&x=7&y=21


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started 

Borrowed from the Navy service library.

Only about 6% in but so far the writing is very different. . . .of course, Clancy does have a named co-author on this book. . .I'm feeling like he's the one that did most of the writing. Might be the story is just Clancy's. No familiar characters yet. . . .


----------



## Meka

"She Wanted It All" a true crime story by Kathryn Casey. I'm 22% into so far its very good.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm currently reading White Truffles in Winter: A Novel



25% in and I think I've gained about 5 pounds!


----------



## Neekeebee

Just finished , which was a lovely read. Now I'm trying to decide whether to read the last of the Percy Jackson books next. I do want to know what happens, but I also don't want the series to be over just yet!

N


----------



## LauraB

Finished  Fall of Giants , by Ken Follet. Now reading Those Who Save Us


----------



## 5711

_Jolie Blon's Bounce_ by the maestro James Lee Burke.


----------



## Darlene Jones

The Cat's Table by Ondaajte - disappointing on many levels. Seemed to be a rather disjointed memoir of a sea voyage as a child and the connections to adult life didn't work. I had hoped for more.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started  and enjoying it so far. This is Coben's first YA book and I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Clydelyng

I have just recently begun reading The Light's Fantastic by Terry Pratchet. It is the second book in the Discworld series.

Im loving it so far. The humour is even better then in the first book.


----------



## Alicia Dean

I'm reading Born in Twilight by Maggie Shayne. I was pulled in on the first page. So far, I'm loving it. Also reading In the Arms of Stone Angels by Jordan Dane, excellent YA (so far). I seem to jump from book to book a little. So much to read...so little time!


----------



## KVWitten

Just finished 'The Passage' by Justin Cronin (hyped as an 'vampire epic').  The 'epic' part was right - it's almost 800 pages long.  

I'll put it this way - I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## LaRita

Just finished _Water for Elephants_. I enjoyed it very much.

Now about 10% into _Murder on Nob Hill_ by Shirley Tallman. I think I'm really going to like this series featuring 1880's woman lawyer, Sarah Woolson.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just completed The Red Cross of Gold I: The Knight of Death by Brendan Carroll (a KB member). I purchased this book in 2009 and finally got around to it. I am glad that I did...will now go get the next one.
Lots of good reading here.


----------



## mistyd107

planning to finish "First Day of the Rest of My Life"

and start
"The Best of Me" by Nicholas Sparks


----------



## DYB

Neekeebee said:


> Re Percy Jackson series:
> Funny thing is, I got all 5 in the series for my Kindle a while back, right before the movie came out. I read the first two and just stopped. Can't say exactly why, though I kinda think the movie ruined the books for me (in that I really didn't like the movie and the dislike affected my enjoyment of the books too). I just picked up the series again b/c Hubby found them on his iPad (my Kindle account) and started reading them and told me how much he liked them. So, to make a long story short (too late! ) I re-read book 2 and am now on book 4, and I would say the storyline definitely gets better and it's a better reading experience to read them all in a row.
> 
> N


I just watched the movie this weekend - and thought it was terrible, even if Sean Bean is in it (for a minute). The books are better I take it?


----------



## Neekeebee

DYB said:


> I just watched the movie this weekend - and thought it was terrible, even if Sean Bean is in it (for a minute). The books are better I take it?


Much!

N


----------



## Darlene Jones

About to start "Cleopatra's Daughter" which a friend recommended. Darlene Jones, Author


----------



## cblewgolf

About a 1/3rd of the way into The Cobra Event. 
Good stuff.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished:



I learned things I didnt know before but I didn't like the writing style. Not sure O'Reilly did much of the writing.

Now I'm reading:



Its the sequel to Presumed Innocent.. very good so far.


----------



## Ty Johnston

I'm deep into _The Confessions of St. Augustine_ at the moment. Probably some lighter reading after that.


----------



## robertk328

Finally finished:


Now onto:


----------



## DYB

I just finished "A Game of Thrones" for our book klub. This was my second read of this book and it's even more rewarding, with more nuances of character and story developments becoming clearer. For something lighter I will read "Soulless" by Gail Carriger.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

About a third of the way into :



It is great so far, loving the way SK manages to tie in little nods to his other novels.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

jamesmonaghan said:


> About a third of the way into :
> 
> 
> 
> It is great so far, loving the way SK manages to tie in little nods to his other novels.


I just started reading this yesterday and am loving it so far!


----------



## Seanathin23

I just started The Stand, the world hasn't ended yet but still enjoying the people he is building.


----------



## tinytoy

I have just started


----------



## TimHodkinson

To keep the Stephen King meme going: I've just started The Dark Half. As usual with King, its gripping from the start.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

I'm still reading Committed by Elizabeth Gilbert, but I also just received the ARC of Shatter Me by Tahereh Mafi, so I'm reading that too!


----------



## amy_saunders

I just started the second Agency book, The Body in the Tower, by Y.S. Lee. Waiting impatiently for James to show up...


----------



## amiblackwelder

Now I'm reading the rest of Switched by Amanda Hocking and Want to pick up Wither when finished and read it in along with DeadEyes: Pennies for the Ferryman


----------



## Meka

"Helter Skelter: The True Story of the Manson Murders" by Vincent Bugliosi and Curt Gentry. It's one of the $1 books.  I'm 4% into it and so far it's a page turner.


----------



## geoffthomas

I just finished Cameo and the Vampire (Trilogy of Shadows Book 3) by Dawn McCullough-White. I really like this quirky series. But if you want to try them, I suggest you start with Cameo the Assassin and then read Cameo and the Highwayman and then this one.



Just sayin....


----------



## hsuthard

Just finished two Harry Bosch short story collections in preparation for his next book coming out soon:

 and 

Now I'm reading an older Jack Reacher story, it's not as good as The Affair, which I read recently, but it's nice to fill in all the blanks:


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm alternating between



And



Which is much more entertaining than I expected! I loved Everything Is Illuminated, but I wasn't sure I wanted to read a "9/11 book."


----------



## JMJeffries

Finished Ghost Ship by Sharon Lee and Steve Millar, and am now reading Last Breath by Rachel Caine.  Love the Morganville Vampires.


----------



## Shana Norris

I'm listening to the audiobook of Saving Francesca by Melina Marchetta (love!) and reading Beautiful Chaos by Kami Garcia & Margaret Stohl (also love!).


----------



## JackDAlbrecht

I am reading Brandon Sanderson's "The Way of Kings" right now, and so far I love it! His style is unique, but has a hint of Robert Jordan. I love the descriptions and his ability to do world building.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night and really enjoyed it. Quick YA read.

Think I am going to start another library ebook today...should be a quick read as well.

Picking up this actual book at the library today so I will be reading this also...


----------



## Cindy416

I recently finished _The Help_, realizing that I'm probably one of the last on these boards to read that book. It was a very good book, and now I am looking forward to seeing the movie when it's out on DVD on Dec. 6.



I have a habit of reading several books at the same time, but now have the number limited to two. Those books are _Heat_, because I love the tv show "Castle," and _Austenland: A Novel_, because my daughters and I have an obsession with _Pride and Prejudice,_ including the book and the 1995 A&E mini-series starring the wonderful Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy. (We have a lot in common with the main character in both books.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cindy416 said:


> I recently finished _The Help_, realizing that I'm probably one of the last on these boards to read that book. It was a very good book, and now I am looking forward to seeing the movie when it's out on DVD on Dec. 6.


I haven't read it either. I know I'll get around to it someday.

Currently reading Mystical Paths, the fifth book in Susan Howatch's Starbridge Series.



also

Complete Care for Your Aging Dog



because I just adopted a nine-year old Jack Russell Terrier Mix named Angelo.


----------



## StephenEngland

Currently reading the 2nd edition of Linda Hawley's Dreams Unleashed. http://www.amazon.com/Dreams-Unleashed-2nd-Prophecies-ebook/dp/B005YIQYIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

An interesting look at the CIA's research into pyschics, in the form of a thriller


----------



## Cindy416

StephenEngland said:


> Currently reading the 2nd edition of Linda Hawley's Dreams Unleashed. http://www.amazon.com/Dreams-Unleashed-2nd-Prophecies-ebook/dp/B005YIQYIU/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
> 
> An interesting look at the CIA's research into pyschics, in the form of a thriller


That sounds like my kind of book. Thanks for the information about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just started this: 

The recent thread about this series caused me to check it out and, lo and behold, I'd already bought the first one (this one) so I figured it was about time to start it.


----------



## Geoffrey

I finished Admit One by Jenna Hilary Sinclair which is not your run of the mill gay romance - which surprised me a bit. And I started reading Chthon by Piers Anthony. I remembered this book from somewhere in my early teens, though not all the details, so I was excited when I saw it. I'm enjoying it again 30 some years later but it's so not the book I thought I remembered.


----------



## mistyd107

hope to finish "Best of me"

and finally start "Water for Elephants"


----------



## LauraB

Finished Those Who Save Us  I liked this book, it was told through a German woman's perspective and I found it interesting and well written.

Now reading:


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel

Almost done with Splintered Energy and loving it. Will probably move on to the next in The Colors series, The R Word, by Arlene Webb.





I just love that first cover!


----------



## Larissa

Just finished reading Slice of Cherry by Dia Reeves. I'm speechless and not necessarily in an awe-this-is-the-book-I've-been-waiting-my-whole-life-for way. I'm not totally sure what to think about it. 

Onto a graphic novel! Huzzah!


----------



## drenee

Finished the latest Deanna Raybourn book last night. 

Very good book. It kept me guessing the whole way through.

Not sure what to start next. 
deb


----------



## tinytoy

I just finished The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot (great book) and have started The Mill River Recluse by Darcie Chan.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I finished both my previous reads, so I've just started



And



They're both excellent -- Still Point is almost shockingly well written, I can't believe I'd never heard of it. I wouldn't have picked it up if it hadn't been deeply discounted!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished Mystical Paths and now on to Absolute Truths, the last in the Starbridge Series by Susan Howatch.


----------



## balaspa

I too am reading Stephen King's latest.  Already hooked and was hooked almost from the get-go.


----------



## JMJeffries

Finished Last Breath by Rachel Caine and now reading Ganymede by Cherie Priest.


----------



## Darlene Jones

Just finished This Doesn't Happen in the Movies by Renee Pawlish. A fun read! She has a nice touch for the detective genre. Darlene Jones, Author


----------



## swpubl

Reading "Carolyn From Texas To The Matterhorn Through Hollywood" very adult reading.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FM2GKU


----------



## Learnmegood

Finally got my hands on Mockingjay last week, so I finished the Hunger Games series, and just last night, I finished a really cool book called Robopocalypse.  Kind of like World War Z, but dealing with a robot uprising instead of zombies.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Learnmegood said:


> Finally got my hands on Mockingjay last week, so I finished the Hunger Games series, and just last night, I finished a really cool book called Robopocalypse. Kind of like World War Z, but dealing with a robot uprising instead of zombies.


Please tell me you saw the AMAZING Hunger Games movie trailer that premiered today?? www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5ANq4sAL0


----------



## jamesmonaghan

After  and  I'm enjoying :



How great is it to be able to get books the day they come out delivered straight to your Kindle?!!!


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Please tell me you saw the AMAZING Hunger Games movie trailer that premiered today?? www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5ANq4sAL0


I really need to check this out. I loved the trilogy and am looking forward to the movie coming out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just started. Actually purchased this some time ago, but was recently reminded of it. . . .actually when I read a brief review here and went to check it out at Amazon is when I realized I had already purchased it.  So I figured it was time to start. . .Just read the prologue last night. . .but I'm sucked in . . . . .


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just started. Actually purchased this some time ago, but was recently reminded of it. . . .actually when I read a brief review here and went to check it out at Amazon is when I realized I had already purchased it.  So I figured it was time to start. . .Just read the prologue last night. . .but I'm sucked in . . . . .


I read that a few months ago, and thought it was excellent. Hope you like it.


----------



## drenee




----------



## geoffthomas

I recently read Twin Shorts by Sybil Nelson (a KB resident author).
These are really short stories. 275 locations. I liked it.


----------



## geoffthomas

I also read Asha a short story by Kevis Hendrickson (also a KB resident author).
It was a very interesting tale. Felt like it was the introduction to a longer story. But quite satisfying by itself 588 locations.


----------



## amiblackwelder

Now, I'm reading Hollowland and Eve, finished divergent and Switched!


----------



## robertk328

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Please tell me you saw the AMAZING Hunger Games movie trailer that premiered today?? www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-5ANq4sAL0


I was worried the movie wouldn't live up to the books - but the trailer gives me hope


----------



## Meb Bryant

I'm reading Tony Hillerman's A THIEF OF TIME for my mystery club.


----------



## maybell

I'm reading Inca Gold by Clive Cussler and I'm really enjoying it so far   Dirk Pitt is the best!


----------



## Harry Shannon

A new thriller written by a friend, the last of Feast Day for Fools by James Lee Burke, and a couple of others on my Kindle. I've got a lot of favorite authors to plow through soon, just haven't had much reading time lately.


----------



## ScottLCollins

Just finished reading Wendy and the Lost Boys by Barbara Silkstone. LOVED IT!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FKHKTE/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1AMMKC3MW5G4GZTR7CJ0&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## geoffthomas

Finished reading The Peacekeepers. The Warlord. Book 9. by Ricky Sides. I guess I will just say that I have read all 9 books. So I must like the series, huh?


----------



## samanthawarren

I just started this book last night. It's fantastic. Farmer is a beautiful storyteller and I ended up reading way longer than I meant to, and I'm not usually a huge reader of historical romances.


----------



## Jim Krieger

"Black Cherry Blues" By James Lee Burke.
He spends a lot of time giving very lush and detailed descriptions of the setting, somewhat of a distraction to me.  The plot unrolls very slowly and the pace is quite slow. I haven't finished it yet but the ending seems clear.  I'm alwyas looking for ways to improve my writing but here all I see is the descriptiveness.  The characters, while unfortunate don't seem to captivate me.  What do you think?


----------



## spidermanfan

Just finished A Dance with Dragons, and the Girl Who Played With Fire.  

Just started A Dance of Cloaks (The World of Dezrel) Really enjoying this book.


----------



## ScottLCollins

spidermanfan said:


> Just finished A Dance with Dragons, and the Girl Who Played With Fire.
> 
> Just started A Dance of Cloaks (The World of Dezrel) Really enjoying this book.


I enjoyed Dance of Cloaks too. Good dark fantasy writer.


----------



## Tracey

Just finished Skin Priviledge by Karin Slaughter and all I can say is OMG!!!!     Didn't see that ending coming and really need to know if she is going to write another one after that one!!!!!!

No idea what I am going to read next.....


----------



## Bubastes

Almost finished with The Estrogen Posse by Sharon DeVita. Hiliarious and heart-warming. I think Janet Evanovich fans will like this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Answering 911  Caroline Burau

Read most of this on an airliner today, finished it this evening. The title is accurate. Fascinating and well written. A steal for $4.39.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Almost through with:



It's a classic locked-room (house, actually) written in 1944. Unfortunately, it's only available in ePub from B&N at the moment, but one hopes it will come to the Kindle soon. It's a great read.


----------



## Meka

@ The Hooded Claw, "Answering 911" looks very interesting, I've added it to my wish list. Thank's!


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I finished The Still Point, which was gorgeous if somewhat static (but the title indicates that going in) and, along with still working on Gotham, I'm reading:










Specifically, rereading Raising Demons and Life Among the Savages. I love these books so much -- I read them as a kid, and the idea of living in a big rambling house in rural Vermont with a bunch of kids and pets sounded so idyllic. As an adult, washing all those diapers and smoking all those cigarettes sounds less idyllic, but the stories are as funny as ever.


----------



## EthanRussellErway

Here is my current lineup, I'm usually reading 4 or 5 books at a time. I hop around a lot.

 We are All Weird by Seth Godin


----------



## Tracey

I started re-reading It last night. It was a choice between that or The Stand.

I read It so long ago now that I don't remember anything except the brother in the first couple of chapters and the clown, so it is like I am reading it again for the first time!


----------



## libbyfh

I'm about half way through Thomas Perry's THE INFORMANT... which is his 3rd book in THE BUTCHER'S BOY series Just wonderful. I'm loving it. (It won't be out officially till May, but I was able to snag an ARC). Perry has a LOT of narrative. Most authors can't carry it off, but he makes it seem easy. And fascinating.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I just finished reading Don Quixote, the Ormsby translation. It took me months. I don't have that much free time, and it is a very long book. I read the book until about 88%, then used text to speech and listened until about 96% and read the rest of the way. I feel like a climbed a mountain, it is something that I have wanted to read for years, it is much easier to read on an e-reader.

Right now, I'm reading the Road to Oz to my daughter, a couple chapters each night. She likes the Oz books, and there are plenty of them, so we will have plenty to read for a long time.

For my next book, I want to finish The Elegant Universe. I read about 55% through, and put it aside, I'll come back to it. String theory is pretty heavy stuff, not easy to understand like relativity or quantum mechanics.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

The Oz books are so delightful!


----------



## Bubastes

VOX by Nicholson Baker. It's...odd. It's billed as an erotic novel, but i don't find anything sexy about it. It's still interesting to read, though. I like analyzing books, even ones I don't care for.


----------



## bkworm8it

I'm making my way through the Dresden files, Jim Butcher. I'm currently in the middle of book 8. In addition to reading the Dresden files I"m listening to Step on a crack by James Patterson. 

Of course I'm also reading Maternal Child Nursing Care for school - that counts right? I mean they had us read if from cover to cover    At least I'm allowed to read at work so I get some fun reading time since the position is not conducive to learning


----------



## barbarasissel

Just started  and waiting to be captivated....


----------



## Wingpeople

1/2 way through , and I just started it late Thursday (>800 pages).

A thought occurred to me: what would it be like to be a copy editor or proofreader for a book of this size? That seems like a monumental task. I wonder how much Stephen King's writing needs to be cleaned up & tightened up. It boggles the mind, as they say.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to come close to finishing "water for Elephants" today


and
start "Old Yeller"


----------



## JMJeffries

Girl's Guide to Witchcraft by Mindy Klasky.  Love it.  It's funny.  I love funny.


----------



## John Forrester

Reading Dance with Dragons (George R.R. Martin) and Daughter of Smoke and Bone.


----------



## KindleChickie

Before the end, after the beginning by Dagoberto Gilb.


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started this one....not sure if I like it yet or not. Supposed to be funny but I'm not far enough into it yet to tell.


----------



## monicaleonelle

I'm reading two books--one called Beautiful Chaos from Kami Garcia and Margaret Stoll, which is a gorgeous southern gothic young adult novel. I'm also reading Techniques of the Selling Writer which talks about how to plot your novel and how to write scenes and sequels. Both are good! Though the latter is a bit slow, may put it aside for a bit and pick up another writing book.


----------



## drenee

I've been listening to this series. This is the next to last one available in audio version. I have really enjoyed this series. There are two more I hope become availalbe for audio. 
deb


----------



## Glen Hendrix

Gabriel's Redemption, a sci-fi by Steve Umstead.


----------



## M Ramberg

I just finished The Marriage Plot, by Jeffrey Eugenides. It was pretty good, everyone who like good, artful writing should give it a shot.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

I just finished 

A very good addition to the Honorverse series, taking the storyline in a new direction while tying in nicely with the main storyline novels.

I have just started 

So far, a really good read, showing a man who would probably have made a very good President if he hadn't been assassinated.


----------



## Kim Jewell

I just finished War Room - it was really good!

http://www.amazon.com/War-Room-Belichick-Building-ebook/dp/B004W2ZOIK/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1321969614&sr=1-1


----------



## Alicia Dean

I just started this, and I'm already hooked. of course, for the most part, you can't go wrong with Dennis Lehane.


----------



## djgross

Tracey said:


> Just finished Skin Priviledge by Karin Slaughter and all I can say is OMG!!!!     Didn't see that ending coming and really need to know if she is going to write another one after that one!!!!!!
> 
> No idea what I am going to read next.....


Good news - Karin Slaughter has written more after Skin Privilege (published as Beyond Reach (Grant County) in the US).

Here are a few subsequent titles featuring Dr. Sara Linton (I'm using the US Amazon store for links. Undone was published as Genesis outside of the US).


----------



## DYB

Finished "Soulless." It's amusing, but too long. Carriger needed an editor to cut this thing down. People just talk and talk and blah blah blah. And really, it's a one-joke story and Carriger keeps telling the same joke over and over. The first chapter is hilarious...and then it's downhill from there. That's really why it needed to be shorter; the material isn't strong enough or varied enough to warrant constant repetition. But the characters are amusing. If I have nothing else to read (ha!) I might read the second book.

I just started "The Night Eternal," the third part of a trilogy. I loved the first two books, so have high opens for the conclusion.


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm hooked on Mindy Klasky.  Just started Fright Court.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

_In the Garden of Beasts_, by Erik Larson.


----------



## Tracey

> Good news - Karin Slaughter has written more after Skin Privilege (published as Beyond Reach (Grant County) in the US).
> 
> Here are a few subsequent titles featuring Dr. Sara Linton (I'm using the US Amazon store for links. Undone was published as Genesis outside of the US).


Yep, I have these on my list to get for Christmas and can't wait to get them......I am totally hooked on Karin's work!


----------



## Louie Flann

I'm reading _The Last Illusion_ by Rhys Bowen.

All of her books are good.


----------



## LauraB

jonathanmoeller said:


> _In the Garden of Beasts_, by Erik Larson.


I read that and I really liked it.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley

_Snuff_ by Terry Pratchett and _Infernal Devices_ by K. W. Jeter.


----------



## D/W

I'm reading a nonfiction paperback book right now:

The Complete Idiot's Guide to HTML5 and CSS3 by Joe Kraynak.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

jamesmonaghan said:


> I have just started
> 
> So far, a really good read, showing a man who would probably have made a very good President if he hadn't been assassinated.


I used my Audible credit last month for that but so far have not listened to it.

I'm 3/4 through  and like it a lot.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Halfway through Off Leash by Renee Pace. Powerful YA story.


----------



## wordsmithjts

I'm currently reading The 50th Law by Robert Green and 50 Cent. It's a very powerful book about overcoming fear to achieve success.
I urge everyone to check it out.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

jonathanmoeller said:


> _In the Garden of Beasts_, by Erik Larson.


Ooh, what's it like? I read his The Devil in the White City and loved it and have has this and Thunderstruck on my TBR for a while. Please tell!


----------



## arshield

Great book for Thanksgiving! Upside: Surprising Good New about the State of the World by Bradley Wright.



It is full of statistics, but it is clear, well written and occasionally funny. More important, it really does show that in most areas, the world really is getting better. A good corrective to watching the news (which tends to tell us everything is going downhill.)


----------



## Addie

With the whole Prime library lending, I finally decided to read The Hunger Games (the first one). I actually enjoyed it. I'm not sure what I'll read next. I'm kind of all over the place right now.


----------



## scottnicholson

Just bought Stirred by Konrath and Crouch, and as soon as I get my Kindle back from my daughter (who used it for a Dolley Madison book for class project) then I get to read again!


----------



## JMJeffries

Everything by Mindy Klasky.


----------



## jayreddy publisher

11/22/63 by Stephen King.


----------



## djgross

30% of the way through....


----------



## MGalloway

_Coders at Work_, by Peter Seibel.


----------



## Phillip

I've been reading A Short History of the United States. It's a nice, quick read that broadly covers the story of our nation.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GLMTEM/ref=kinw_myk_ro_title


----------



## Retired

I'm about to begin The Legend of the Hermit Master.

I met the author on a forum, and he's just such a lovely person, I bought the book and put it at the head of my TBR list.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I'm reading Harlan Coben's _Live Wire _and finding it to be very enjoyable. Now I'll have to go back and catch up on the other nine books in the series that preceded it!


----------



## JMJeffries

The Dashwood Haunting by Ann Nyland.  Too many holes in the story.  Finished it, but won't read the next one.


----------



## arshield

djgross said:


> 30% of the way through....
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Much more impressed than I thought I would be.


----------



## Steve Silkin

A Personal Matter by Kenzaburo Oe - tried to read it 20 years ago, couldn't, I'm enjoying it more now.


----------



## DYB

I finished "The Night Eternal" by Guillermo del Toro and Chuck Hogan. Didn't love it, I'm sorry to say. I really enjoyed the first two books in the trilogy, but found the conclusion disappointing. I think the biggest problem is that del Toro and Hogan just kept piling on the catastrophes throughout books 1 and 2. While it made for exciting reading they also wrote themselves into a corner because now only a deus ex machina could save the day - and it does: literally. It gets quite silly, alas, in the last 30 or so pages. So a big let-down in the end, but quite exciting leading up to it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm a ways into _Heat Rises_, the latest _Castle_ tie-in. Entertaining so far.



Mike


----------



## LauraB

Finished The Book Thief  , now reading The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## robertk328

LauraB said:


> Finished The Book Thief  , now reading The Art of Racing in the Rain


Been wanting to read "The Art...." - on my TBR list!


----------



## LauraB

I got it on sell yesterday for $3.99 from Amazon yesterday....sweet...
I'm about 60% into it, it is sad, but good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this last night and enjoyed it. . . quite an intelligent historical mystery.

I think I'll go spin the carousel to see what my next read will be.


----------



## Vicki G.

I'm beginning to believe this man doesn't know how to write a bad book.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished Committed by Elizabeth Gilbert (very interesting take on marriage, a mix of factual and personal), started and finished Lola and the Boy Next Door by Stephanie Perkins (fun contemporary, romantic YA), and am now starting Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother by Amy Chua (my first Kindle library book!).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> I'm beginning to believe this man doesn't know how to write a bad book.


Well! Looks like I have his first book: 

Perhaps THAT should be my next read!


----------



## MalachiStone

KILLING ORDERS by Sara Paretsky. Killing Orders


----------



## mistyd107

hope to finish:

and start:


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well! Looks like I have his first book:
> 
> Perhaps THAT should be my next read!


Ann, that's the one he DIDN'T win an Edgar for (just a nomination) and so far, it is my favorite. Having said that, Iron House is well on it's way to moving into the top spot. My least favorite has been The Last Child but I think that was because I just didn't read deep enough. I have a bad habit of doing that but now that I'm familiar with his writing style, I know what I need to do to keep up. The mind is getting old and it has trouble keeping up sometimes. 

83% Complete. We've got a nice, steady soaking type of rain, forecast to last all day. Just what this drought sticken part of the country needs. Think I'll head back to the couch and work on that last 17%. <waves bye>


----------



## Geoffrey

I am reading the funnest collection of short stories: Mothers & Other Monsters by Maureen F. McHugh. One of her other anthologies keeps popping up in my recommendations so I got this one instead. (there was logic there at the time, I swear). It's a strange collection of stories where some of fantasy, some science fictions, some alternate history and some having nothing to do with anything but our world. I think I'm going to have to pick up the other collection as well now ...


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished The Red Cross of Gold II:. The King of Terrors by our own Brendan Carroll.



The series continues to satisfy.


----------



## LauraB

Finished reading The Art of Racing in the Rain , which I enjoyed a lot!
Now reading Lie and Let Die , I bought it for $1.99 when it was a Kindle daily deal.


----------



## Casper Parks

John Sandford's "Bad Blood"


----------



## mlewis78

Finished Andrew Bacevich Washington Rules - America's Path To Permanent War on Thursday



and now reading 1493 by Charles C. Mann


----------



## DawnB

I just finished


(The Kindle version has been temporally removed because 2 chapters are missing, I alerted the author, publisher & amazon. The author was so grateful that I found the major error, he send me the missing chapters so I could finish the book without waiting for the corrected version).

I just started "Ruins of Camelot" by G. Norman Lippert (indie author)
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12963116-ruins-of-camelot


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Fickle as I am. .  . .I have (instead of the book mentioned earlier in the thread) started



The Language of Bees (Mary Russell Novels) by Laurie R. King

It's one of the "Mary Russel/Sherlock Holmes" series. Only 6% in but enjoying it so far. . . . .

FYI, the first book in the series is 

The Beekeeper's Apprentice: A Novel (Mary Russell Novels)

No, the whole series doesn't feature bees.


----------



## stacyjuba

I'm reading A Wee Christmas Homicide by Kaitlyn Dunnett on my Kindle and I've been reading the House of Night YA vampire series in print.


----------



## VickiT

Reading The Restless Sleep : Inside New York City's Cold Case Squad. The structure is a little disjointed -- broken into parts, so instead of reading about one case in its entirety, you read about the same element for multiple cases) -- but still a good read:


----------



## robertk328

Finished yesterday



Started re-reading last night (in preparation for the A&E special in December):


----------



## Retired

Really enjoying this:


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'm still reading



It's not a quick read -- I'm only up to around 1810! But endlessly fascinating.

Alternating with



I bought the complete novels of Saramago ages ago and finally started this one.


----------



## tinytoy

I just started


----------



## drenee

I have been working on transcripts for an upcoming trial and in three abuse and neglect cases, so I decided I needed light reading. I'm on the second book in Julia Quinn's Bridgerton series.


----------



## DYB

tinytoy said:


> I just started


You've probably heard this already, but stick with the beginning. It's tough going at first, but it does eventually take off!


----------



## DYB

I've started "The Girl Next Door."


----------



## balaspa

Just finished Stephen King's 11/22/63 (highly recommended, by the way) and just picked up my first Steampunk book - Leviathan.  It is a YA book, which is a tad weird, but it came so highly recommended, I decided to try it out.


----------



## rjspears

I'm trying out some off-the-beaten path books, looking new and not so recognized authors.  I'm reading Dave White's first novel called "When One Man Dies."  White is channeling some of the old pulp/noir PI writers, but also giving his book a new sensibility.

RJ Spears


----------



## DwayneRussell

At the moment, I'm reading nothing new.  I find this sad.  I have a list of books I'd like to read, though.  Does anyone out there have any SFFH-type books that they think I should consider adding to my list?  I mean, books that you really, truly love, to the point where you think that everyone else should have to love them too.


----------



## Marie S

I've recently become addicted to reading cat memoirs so I am reading The Cat Who Came For Christmas by Cleveland Amory. The next on my list is Making the Rounds with Oscar: The Inspirational Story of a Doctor, His Patients and a Very Special Cat by Dr David Dosa.


----------



## KindleGirl

Going to start this today:


Picking up this book at the library and will read this next. The last few haven't been all that great, so I don't want to pay for a kindle version. I heard the Ranger/Joe situation is supposed to be resolved in this one...


----------



## mlewis78

I'm taking a break from *1493* (Charles Mann) and started George R.R. Martin's *Dances with Dragons * last night.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

I just finished the Hunger Games Trilogy and it was an amazing story!  I kept putting off reading it because it didn't sound like my kind of story and it was classified as YA but I gave it a try and loved it.

Next in line is "Lady of Hay".


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Okay, I'm definitely going to read The Hunger Games in the very near future.

At the moment I'm enjoying 'The Help' by Kathryn Stockett. (I'm always late to the party...)


----------



## drenee

I just read The Help not long ago.  Fantastic.  Enjoy.  Better late than never.
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Amanda Leigh Cowley said:


> Okay, I'm definitely going to read The Hunger Games in the very near future.
> 
> At the moment I'm enjoying 'The Help' by Kathryn Stockett. (I'm always late to the party...)


I just read 'The Help' a couple of weeks ago, and I thought it was really good. Now, I am looking forward to seeing the movie when it is released around December 6.


----------



## Chris Strange

I'm nearly through 1Q84 by Haruki Murakami. Classic Murakami strangeness.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Let me add my "Woohoo!" for the Hunger Games and the Help. 

Finished Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother and started Lost on Planet China: The Strange and True Story of One Man's Attempt to Understand the World's Most Mystifying Nation or How He Became Comfortable Eating Live Squid. (That's a mouthful...)


----------



## Cindy416

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Let me add my "Woohoo!" for the Hunger Games and the Help.
> 
> Finished Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother and started Lost on Planet China: The Strange and True Story of One Man's Attempt to Understand the World's Most Mystifying Nation or How He Became Comfortable Eating Live Squid. (That's a mouthful...)


Hmmmm. Is the title a mouthful or is eating live squid one? (For me, the live squid would only be a mouthful for a nanosecond. Sounds gross.)


----------



## JMJeffries

I'm reading Mindy Klasky's The Glasswrights Apprentice.


----------



## drenee

I was hooked by the second sentence. 
deb


----------



## Nancy Beck

I'm still reading Sanderson's The Way of Kings (excellent, so far), but I started in on another book, Kristine Rusch's The Disappeared (the first in the Retrieval Artist series). A combo SF/mystery, and I've been wanting to read more SF (mysteries were my favorite genre when I was a teenager, so waaay cool).

A fantastic read - I'm up to Chapter 5 or thereabouts.

And I'm reading it on my new $79 Kindle I got at Best Buy. Woo-hoo!


----------



## JMJeffries

Reading Mindy Klasky's The Glasswright's Progress.


----------



## Harry Shannon

The Drop by Michael Connolly


----------



## Jackie41

Finally getting around to reading Boneshaker by Cherie Priest - me likey!   This is my downstairs book and my upstairs book is The Dreaming Tree by C J Cherryh - has a very Celtic feel to it which I enjoy.


----------



## ColtNoir

I just finished F****' LIE DOWN ALREADY by Tom Piccirilli. It was a great "noirella". I think i'll start EXILE by R.A. Salvatore next.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

_edited to conform with KindleBoard guidelines_


----------



## geoffthomas

I finished Death's Hand, A Dark Urban Fantasy (The Descent Series) by SMReine (Sara). I liked this book a lot. I think initially it was intended to appeal to people knowledgeable about witchy things. But if you read the entire book, it will never matter. Good character development.
Sara has created Elise Kavanagh who makes a deep impression on you, just like Dawn McCullough-White's Cameo or Ian Hocking's Saskia.



and there is another book coming in Spring, so read this one and enjoy.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Joseph_Evans

Finally got round to Eragon and I'm enjoying it very much!


----------



## Darlene Jones

Just started The Night Circus. Intriguing so far.


----------



## geoffthomas

So I finished the novelet Regan O'Reilly Private Investigator by Margaret Lake (our own Gertie Kindle).



Trouble with works from Margaret is that they are over all too soon and you want more. But that is a good trouble to have. Get it. Read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Halfway through KB author Diana Estill's new book _When Horses Had Wings_ and I'm having a hard time getting my work done, because I'd rather be reading the book. Great characterization and I *LOVE* the narrative voice!


----------



## DYB

I'm about 30% into "The Girl Next Door." And I must say - I'm probably going to stop reading it. It's a good book, but I already find it so incredibly disturbing and unpleasant - and the worst is yet to come - that I just don't think I want to put myself through it. And I knew what it was about when I bought it, but still - I'm not sure I'm ready for it. Supernatural horror books don't bother me. The fact that it's inspired by a true story makes it that much more upsetting. I hate not finishing books, but this one - though again, I think it's a good book, well-written - is just not worth the emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Kayden Lee

I am reading Run, Run, Run Away by C.R. Cummings and enjoying the book.


----------



## Bubastes

Ditto on The Hunger Games! I didn't think it would be my thing either, but I inhaled the trilogy.

Kristan, what did you think of Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother? I remember the sh!tstorm surrounding the author when it first came out.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Bubastes said:


> Ditto on The Hunger Games! I didn't think it would be my thing either, but I inhaled the trilogy.
> 
> Kristan, what did you think of Battle Hymn of the Tiger Mother? I remember the sh!tstorm surrounding the author when it first came out.


I actually just blogged about my impressions of the book (not a review, per se, just a few quotes and my thoughts): http://kristanhoffman.com/2011/12/01/battle-hymn-of-the-tiger-mother-by-amy-chua/

In short, it's not nearly as controversial as it seemed when it came out. (Which the author tried to explain, but at that point no one was really listening.) Really, only the first third/half of the book is about "Chinese parenting versus Western parenting." The rest of the book deals with her relationship with her daughters, particularly Lulu the youngest, and her revelations as a mother. Obviously the cultural differences play a role, but it is by no means a manifesto about the "superiority of Chinese way."

I really enjoyed it, but then, I also grew up in a Asian/Caucasian household.


----------



## emmameade83

I just finished Ghost of a Chance by Erika Christovich, it's so well written and sucks you in from the start. You could finish it in single sitting.


----------



## hamerfan

I've just started 11/22/63 by Stephen King. So far, so good.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm still reading *Dances with Dragons* (George R.R.Martin) but also started Deborah Emin's brand new *Scags at 18*. Went to her book launch Thursday evening. Enjoyed her reading. Book is written as a diary. Have only read the first diary entry so far, since I'm still reading DWD. It's offered in PDF and Epub format, so I converted Epub to Mobi for my kindle (came with no DRM )










http://sullivanstpress.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/ScagsAt18FrontCover_forweb-193x3002.jpg


----------



## Meka

Just started "All For One" by Ryne Douglas Pearson.


----------



## Addie

Finished the second book in The Hunger Games. I'll start the third in January.

Not sure exactly what I'll start or finish next.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night and glad that I borrowed it from the library. Sure was a bummer reading it in paper form, but glad I didn't spend the money for the kindle version. It was ok, but nothing great. Men situation still not resolved....


Starting this one from the libary on kindle. It's YA but daughter really loved it and it gets rave reviews. We'll see...


----------



## Miriam Minger

Almost Perfect by Julie Ortolon.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

KindleGirl said:


> Starting this one from the libary on kindle. It's YA but daughter really loved it and it gets rave reviews. We'll see...


Oh, I hope you like it! The characters are believably teenaged, but the writing is definitely not immature. It's polished, smooth.

A lot of times when I read YA, even when I like the stories, it doesn't feel like my own teenage experience. Even though I never went to Paris, Anna and the French Kiss did. It just felt authentic.

The "sequel" (companion novel really - Lola and the Boy Next Door) wasn't *quite* as good overall, IMO, but certain elements were actually better, particularly the parents. And don't get me wrong, I still really enjoyed it! Stephanie Perkins is a talented writer.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh, I hope you like it! The characters are believably teenaged, but the writing is definitely not immature. It's polished, smooth.
> 
> A lot of times when I read YA, even when I like the stories, it doesn't feel like my own teenage experience. Even though I never went to Paris, Anna and the French Kiss did. It just felt authentic.
> 
> The sequel (companion novel really - Lola and the Boy Next Door) wasn't *quite* as good overall, IMO, but certain elements were actually better, particularly the parents. And don't get me wrong, I still really enjoyed it! Stephanie Perkins is a talented writer.


So far I'm really enjoying it. I got to 17% while on the treadmill this morning and it was engrossing enough that I wasn't paying attention to the distance or time! I do agree....she does make it authentic, and not the overly dramatic teenage stuff. Very good book so far.....

My daughter recently finished Lola and I think she had the same opinion as you....not as good, but still very good!


----------



## sunfiregirl

I'm re-reading the Hannah Swensen Mystery series by Joanne Fluke.... I love these books!! I simply can't get enough of cozy mysteries!!! 

I hope one day I can find some ppl that love reading these type of books as much as I do...I'd love to chat about them 

Heather


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The God of the Hive: A novel of suspense featuring Mary Russell and Sherlock Holmes. This follows on directly from the other one I just finished, The Language of Bees (Mary Russell Novels).


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up: 
to start an all time favorite


----------



## martaszemik

Just Finished Blood Lust by Zoe Winters.
Enjoyed it very much and I'm not too sure what's next on the list  
Marta


----------



## DYB

I started "Under Cover of Daylight." Okay so far. (12% in.)


----------



## Meka

"I'm re-reading the Hannah Swensen Mystery series by Joanne Fluke.... I love these books!! I simply can't get enough of cozy mysteries!!! 

I hope one day I can find some ppl that love reading these type of books as much as I do...I'd love to chat about them 

Heather"

I read the first two books in the series "Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder" and "Strawberry Shortcake Murder". I thought the stories were nice and interesting, but I hated the endings, thought they were silly and unbelievable, which made me not want to continue the series.  This is only my opinion YMMV.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished the first in Kris Rusch's the Retrieval Artist series. (Cool mix of SF and mystery.)

I've now started on the 2nd in the series, Extremes:



I'll probably get the entire series at some point, but for right now, getting them one at a time is working for me.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just started The Night Circus by Erin Morgenstern. I'm supposed to have it finished by Thurs night for a book club, which I think is unlikely, but I'm 14% in and enjoying it so far.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Reading the "Jungle Book" collection of stories by Rudyard Kipling to my sons.


----------



## Beth Groundwater

I just finished CUTTING FOR STONE by Abraham Verghese, which was a phenomenal read, even though it's not a mystery, but a family saga. The author is a doctor, so there are a lot of medical situations in the book, and the India/Ethiopia/US settings are very interesting. I learned a lot!

I've started reading an old favorite, MURDER ON THE ORIENT EXPRESS by Agatha Christie. Since I'm writing a variant of a locked-room mystery (a group of whitewater rafters stuck in a remote river canyon with a killer, in my case), I thought I'd return to this locked-room mystery written by a master, for inspiration.


----------



## drenee

I loved Cutting for Stone also.  One of my favorite books this year. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas

I just completed Knoxville 1863 by Dick Stanley.



Reading Jeff Hepple's books has caused me to become very interested in other Civil War novels. This one was fascinating. I had never read about this engagement before. Well done. As some other readers have commented in their reviews, the author drops into period language sometimes and not others. Lots of 
't all instead of at all. But this is minor. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## djgross

Just finished...



Loved it!

Not my usual read. A terrific book set primarily in 1938 New York.


----------



## Vicki G.

I just finished this at lunch. I'm crazy for this guy. He has written two books and both of them are amazing winners!! Move over John Hart!!!


----------



## teashopgirl

I stayed up past my bedtime reading FAKING FAITH by Josie Bloss. It was a really interesting contemporary YA and I definitely recommend it.

Kristan: I want to read THE NIGHT CIRCUS. It's getting so much buzz, I only hope that when I finally sit down and read it, I'm not disappointed.  Glad to hear you like it so far. Sometimes I wonder why particular books end up annointed, so to speak, by the media. I guess I'll find out!


----------



## drenee

Crocodile on the Sandbank by Elizabeth Peters.  
deb


----------



## flipside

Currently reading Engines of Desire by Livia Llewellyn.


----------



## J. Scott Tyler

After a lot of hesitation, I've started reading the Artemis Fowl series. I've heard a lot of good things about it, and it fell into the genre that I most enjoy, but I was hesitant about the fairy thing. I'm on the third book now, and the series does not disappoint.


----------



## Darlene Jones

I'm reading The Night Circus and not enjoying it. Too much repitition and no tension at all! How did it get published?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

teashopgirl said:


> Kristan: I want to read THE NIGHT CIRCUS. It's getting so much buzz, I only hope that when I finally sit down and read it, I'm not disappointed.  Glad to hear you like it so far. Sometimes I wonder why particular books end up annointed, so to speak, by the media. I guess I'll find out!


Yeah, I always worry about hype because it makes it harder for books to live up. Usually I wait until the hype has passed, but in this case it's my book club's selection.



Darlene Jones said:


> I'm reading The Night Circus and not enjoying it. Too much repitition and no tension at all! How did it get published?


I can understand not enjoying it, but saying it doesn't deserve to be published is a bit harsh!  I for one don't feel it's repetitive, and although the individual scenes are not particularly high-stakes, I think there's an underlying tension overall (with the competition and the strategizing).

I'm loving the lush descriptions and the quirky, imaginative details. There's a bit of a distance in the narration -- we're watching the story rather than participating in it -- but I don't mind that as a change of pace from all the intense, close-in first person narrations that are prominent in fiction right now.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one a couple days ago and loved it! 


Started this one and like it so far:


----------



## Harry Shannon

About to dive into The Drop by Michael Connelly. The new Harry Bosche.


----------



## Indy

I had a slow work night, so I read "44" and The God's Wife.  Both were free, 44 was really good and the ending made me a little teary.  I just started rereading Interview With A Vampire because I gave away my entire paperback Anne Rice collection to a friend.  We had a discussion of her shortcomings, which really only include being a Twilight fan, and so I took her something different.  (Yes, I have strong opinions... we really enjoyed the discussion even if it sounds adversarial.)  Now I miss it even though I hate reading out of paperbacks nowadays.  I can hardly wait to find out how she likes them.


----------



## teashopgirl

Good point about the narration re: The Night Circus, Kristan. Sometimes I get tired of first-person in YA. It's almost like a given these days, and I think it can limit an author's creativity.

KindleGirl: I want to read Anna and the French Kiss! Thanks for reminding me. It's such a great cover. 

I'm starting Melissa Walker's Small Town Sinners this weekend. If I like it, I'll report back.


----------



## DYB

Finished "Under Cover of Daylight" by James W. Hall. Didn't love it. Kind of a silly book with pretensions for something profound. The hero is ok, the villains are ridiculously cartoonish, the plot has more coincidences than...I'm not sure what.  Meh.


----------



## Meka

Reading "All For One" by Ryne Douglas Pearson. I am really enjoying this one, 60% into it.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox

Just finished The Dragon's Path by Daniel Abraham. 









Working on The Hobbit by JRR Tolkien and The Lightning Thief by Rick Riordan. 
















Not sure what'll be next after that. Either some epic fantasy or a gritty mystery - decisions, decisions!


----------



## ColtNoir

EXILE by R.A. Salvatore

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee

I bought this in May 2010 for 1.99. 
One of my 2012 goals is to read down my TBR list. Hahaha. That was my goal this year too, if I remember correctly. 
deb


----------



## JustinDennis

Currently on Edge of Dreams by Debbie Bennett, and next is Land of No Angels by N.R. Wick.

About half way through Edge of Dreams and it's very interesting so far!


----------



## swpubl

Does anyone read non-fiction here and if so what kind? Self-help? How to?


----------



## Krista D. Ball

swpubl said:


> Does anyone read non-fiction here and if so what kind? Self-help? How to?


Pretty much all I read is history, mostly British political and/or social history.


----------



## KindleChickie

Just started Carmilla by Joseph Sheridan Le Fanu.  It was supposedly one of the novels that influenced Bram Stokers Dracula.

Next in line is The Language of Flowers by Vanessa Diffenbaugh.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

swpubl said:


> Does anyone read non-fiction here and if so what kind? Self-help? How to?


Yes, mostly New Zealand history. My latest is one about the influenza pandemic of 1918/19.


----------



## Juliette Sobanet

I'm currently reading a few books: 

"Before Ever After" by Samantha Sotto  

"Bonjour 40: A Paris Travel Log (40 years. 40 days. 40 seconds.) by Karen A. Chase

"The Last Page" by Lacy Camey

All wonderful reads so far!


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading Storm of Swords , from the Game of Thrones books.


I bought the bundle.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently reading this and really enjoying it. It's been a while since I've read some Mary Higgins Clark and I miss them!


----------



## DYB

I'm going to start David Liss' "A Spectacle of Corruption." I really liked the first book in this series (about the 18th century London pugilist David Weaver) and am looking forward to the second.


----------



## emmameade83

Just finished RED by KAIT NOLAN

Young adult werewolf story, a retelling of the Little Red Riding Hood fairytale.
Excellent read


----------



## drenee

KindleChickie said:


> Next in line is The Language of Flowers by Vanessa Diffenbaugh.


I had this one on my Sony from the library. I only got two chapters read before it expired. I immediately got on the wait list again. I can't wait to finish it.


Audio.

deb


----------



## joanhallhovey

Another Patricia Highsmith book titled *The Tremor of Forgery*. I'm sorry she's gone so I can't read more of her books, now that I've read them all. What an amazing storyteller she was.

JOAN


----------



## ZiKehimkar

Finishing Behemoth by Scott Westerfeld (last 100 pages)

Then reading The Left Hand of Darkness by Ursula K. Leguin.

After that, I'll see what strikes my fancy out of the books on my shelf (it's my goal to not read anything "new" and just finish what I already own, even though I may get a book or two for the holidays as gifts).


----------



## onlyminordetails

*Blue Sky Days* by Marie Landry. Marie is a book blog friend of mine who is releasing this novel in January. It's amazing so far, can't wait to finish it!


----------



## Addie

Finished:

I was deciding between _The Hobbit_ and _A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_; a friend insisted on _The Hobbit_. I've never read any of his books, but I did see the LotR movies and enjoyed them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am suddenly in the middle of a bunch of stuff.

On Fawkes (Fire):  because I spun the carousel and that's where I landed. Only just starting, though.

On The Tardis (K3): . I am about 40% in. It's weird. Kinda gory but I skip those bits. Not sure I'm fully invested in the 'conceit'.

On Hedwig (K4/Basic): . Again, just pulled this to start after finishing  which I found to be 'o.k.' -- call it 3 stars. 

In paper:  which I've been wanting to get to for a while. It's non-fiction but not written like some boring text. 

And because someone asked about it:  I think this is a re-read but I can't really remember the story so why not, right?


----------



## Ernie Lindsey

I'm about 100 pages away from finishing up *A Dance with Dragons*. I didn't start this series until I was on my honeymoon six months ago, and they're basically all I've read since. Not sure what I'm going to do with myself now until Book 6 comes out.

Maybe I can get back to writing my own fiction.


----------



## Meka

"The Bigamist" by Mary Turner Thomson. The true story of how one man manipulated an intelligent, independent woman, conning her out of £200,000 and leaving her to bring up the children he claimed he could never have. I'm 34% into it, so far the author is doing a great job telling her story  and it is only .89


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Just finished Lost on Planet China by J. Maarten Troost, just started Wither by Lauren DeStefano.


----------



## martaszemik

Beginning to read Amanda Hocking' Hollowland. Quite excited to read this indie book 

Marta


----------



## robertk328

robertk328 said:


> Finished yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> Started re-reading last night (in preparation for the A&E special in December):


Finished BoB a few days ago and haven't picked up anything yet since... I have found I've been that way a few times after reading a particularly good book/series. Need time to let it settle and let the characters get out of my head for a bit!


----------



## BowlOfCherries

Just started reading "Six Days of the Condor" by James Grady.  It's the book that the movie "Three Days of the Condor" starring Robert Redford was based on.  Maybe I'll find out what happened on other three days.


----------



## soofy

Just finishing up All The Pretty Horses, book one of the Border Trilogy.










I'm used to his lyrical writing and absence of punctuation now so it has been a straight forward read: a gentle start with an engrossing middle/finish.


----------



## Darlene Jones

Just finished (barely) The Girl in the Blue Beret. Very disappointing. All telling - not much to keep a reader turning the pages.


----------



## LeahSpiegel

I'm reading Nightshade by Andrea Cremer, and haven't been able to put it down since! Pleasantly surprised how it's all unfolding, but honestly love Ren, the sexy bad boy werewolf, great read..really enjoying it


----------



## DYB

soofy said:


> Just finishing up All The Pretty Horses, book one of the Border Trilogy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm used to his lyrical writing and absence of punctuation now so it has been a straight forward read: a gentle start with an engrossing middle/finish.


I love "All The Pretty Horses!" The writing is gorgeous and it is such a great story too.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one last night and really am enjoying it. I saw it at the bookstore a couple weeks ago and added it to my wish list. Then a few days later it became free...I love when that happens!


----------



## drenee

I finished up a Christmas book yesterday. 

Now I'm reading this one.

deb


----------



## cblewgolf

Book 3 of the Steig Larson Trilogy..."The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest"

Fantastic


----------



## Harry Shannon

The new Stephen Hunter thriller.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just finished "Evil for Evil", by James R. Benn.  Another in Benn's series of Billy Boyle mysteries about a Boston policeman brought into the US Army in World War II--His mother pulls family strings to get him a nice safe job on the staff of General Eisenhower, a distant relative.  Unfortunately, Billy learns that Ike wants a trusted family member who is an experienced policeman and can quietly handle embarrassing problems without making waves in the system or garnering publicity that would hurt the war effort.  Benn uses this situation to create interesting mysteries involving lesser-known aspects of World War II, and this is number four in the series.  It continues the excellent traditions of the earlier ones.  Gets my highest recommendation if you are a mystery buff who also has an interest in World War II.  I read it in one long stretch yesterday, staying up hours past my bedtime to finish it.

I'm now starting "The Cruelest Miles:  The Heroic Story of Dogs and Men in a Race Against an Epidemic".  Non-fiction about the efforts to get diptheria serum to Nome Alaska to combat an outbreak in the Winter of 1925.  This is the story that inspired the kid's movie "Balto", and I'm hoping for a good read.  I'm reading it in preparation for a winter trip to Alaska in a few months, where (among other things) I'll ride a dog sled.


----------



## mistyd107

finished:
and starting


----------



## JFHilborne

Starting Stephen King's new book, 11/22/63.


----------



## brianrowe

I'm about halfway through Robert McCammon's first contemporary novel in twenty years, THE FIVE. It's great. And not what I expected.


----------



## drenee

HC, I ordered the first book in the Billy Boyle series.  Called my dad and told him to turn his WiFi on so it would download.  Thank you for your great recommendation.
deb


----------



## SidneyW

I just cracked open, or clicked open the Kindle edition of Fer-de-Lance, the first Nero Wolfe mystery.


----------



## drenee

I read the first Nero Wolfe a couple of months ago.  
Loved it.
deb


----------



## Storymagus

The Lost Christmas by David Logan. One of the best feelgood Christmas books I have ever read. Can't rave about it enough. It's cleverly written, imaginative and modern. A night before Christmas for a growing generation.










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lost-Christmas-ebook/dp/B005W0ARII/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324327504&sr=1-1


----------



## Casper Parks

Dean Koontz's "Breathless"


----------



## busy91

Currently reading:  Disgrace by J. M. Coetzee. This is in paperback.
I also about 200 pages into "11/22/63" by Stephen King.


----------



## mistyd107

Finishing up :
and 
starting


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

mistyd107 said:


> Finishing up :
> and
> starting


Oh, I just heard about the Mill House Recluse! Would love to know what you think of it when you're done.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading Gilgamesh the King by Robert Silverberg.


----------



## JMJeffries

I just finished Trance by Kelley Meding.  Sort of an X-Men type story but lots of fun.  Haven't decided what to read next.  I really need to decorate my Christmas tree.

Happy Christmas all.


----------



## DH_Sayer

Finishing up Don DeLillo's The Angel Esmeralda. I've been reading nothing but DeLillo for the last year, working my way through all his stuff. He's great...I am looking to move on, though lol. Not sure which direction I'll go in for the new year...I do plan on reading that Steve Jobs bio while at my parent's for Christmas.


----------



## Beatriz

bordercollielady said:


> Just started reading Room: A Novel by Emma Donoghue.


I'm partial to memoirs so I just finished "Found" by Tatum O'Neal.


----------



## Neekeebee

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Oh, I just heard about the Mill House Recluse! Would love to know what you think of it when you're done.


Yes, please do tell us. It's been on my TBR for months.

Just finished Silent Night by Donna Ball, a great Christmas cozy. Now reading The Christmas Dog, which is better than I expected.

N


----------



## Jeff

I'm reading _The Mick Callahan Novels_ by Harry Shannon. The first three novels are included. A real bargain at $4.99 and a good read.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just finished rereading



Such a great book, it really has everything (murder, intrigue, action, adventure, vampires, lesbians, opium and disguises!). I'm going to try and reread it at least once a year from now on.

Have just started



Pretty good so far, showing quite a chilling future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished this: 

Probably the strongest plot of the 3 so far. . . .there are some little jokes that you'll probably get if you watch the series. . .or are a Nathan Fillion fan. . . . .


----------



## JBarry22

It just says "what are you reading?", so...

I went to school for dramatic writing. I love reading plays and screenplays and work doing just that for a film company. This year, they sent me a screenplay that was based in ancient China and was also a zombie story. Now, I absolutely hate that sort of thing. I never read or watch anything with zombies, but I was required to for my job, so I figured I'd just suck it up and punch through it as fast as I could. Turns out, it was one of the best screenplays I'd read all year and I was so disappointed when it was over because I wanted to keep reading. 

I'm contractually obligated to withhold all information about the script, but I just wanted to post that to encourage my fellow readers to broaden your horizons and reach out to read things that you might not ordinarily consider. You might be surprised.


----------



## Jeff

JBarry22,

We have a game called the Quasi-Official Book Game which encourages participants to stretch their reading tastes. Maybe you'd like to join us.


----------



## LauraB

JBarry22 said:


> This year, they sent me a screenplay that was based in ancient China and was also a zombie story. Now, I absolutely hate that sort of thing. I never read or watch anything with zombies,...


I am just curious, how can you "absolutely hate" something you've never read or watched? My daughter used to try to get away with that related to vegtables, and I never was able to follow the logic. (I did ask she taste, but never _made_ her eat them.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> I am just curious, how can you "absolutely hate" something you've never read or watched? My daughter used to try to get away with that related to vegtables, and I never was able to follow the logic. (I did ask she taste, but never _made_ her eat them.)


Oh I get it. . . a Zombie story set in Ancient China? I'd so be steering away from that. . .no objection to the Chinese part but have never met a zombie book or movie that I really enjoyed.

When you're 7, the excuse, I agree, doesn't work, and I always encouraged my son to try new things -- whether it be food or books. But when you get to . . . . _a certain age_ . . .you do know what you are likely to enjoy, and what you are NOT likely to, and are allowed to give a thing a pass based on that self-knowledge, I think. 

Which is why President Bush (41) famously said, "I do not like broccoli, and I haven't liked it since I was a little kid and my mother made me eat it. And I'm President of the United States, and I'm not going to eat any more broccoli." Much to the chagrin of broccoli growers everywhere.


----------



## LauraB

It was the "absolutely hate" that had me curious.  I understand a strong suspicion that I will dislike something, so not interested. But "hate" seems strong for something, like a book or genre, never tried. I'm just to literal I guess


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LauraB said:


> It was the "absolutely hate" that had me curious. I understand a strong suspicion that I will dislike something, so not interested. But "hate" seems strong for something, like a book or genre, never tried. I'm just to literal I guess


Oh well, I read that as pure hyperbole.

I see it a lot around here. People who 'absolutely hate' one book genre or another. Or 'absolutely hate' touch screens or whatever. I don't take it as literal.


----------



## JBarry22

LauraB said:


> I am just curious, how can you "absolutely hate" something you've never read or watched? My daughter used to try to get away with that related to vegtables, and I never was able to follow the logic. (I did ask she taste, but never _made_ her eat them.)


Perhaps I should clarify...

I didn't say that I have never read or watched that sort of thing, because I have. I meant that I don't. Specifically, however, I generally do not like the zombie horror genre. I don't like gore of any kind. I do not find it entertaining. I find it as revolting as it would be if it were real. I understand that others do not share in that opinion, which is why I do not put down the genre. However, at 28 years old, I think I know my personal tastes. If you define "absolutely hate" as something a little more proactive than I do, then that is probably where we have our bit of confusion. In this case, I used those words to say that I do not, in general, find it at all entertaining, nor do I understand why some people do, and I absolutely go out of my way to avoid it whenever I can.


----------



## JBarry22

Jeff said:


> JBarry22,
> 
> We have a game called the Quasi-Official Book Game which encourages participants to stretch their reading tastes. Maybe you'd like to join us.


This is interesting. I will take a look.


----------



## sesmith

I am rereading Dostoevsky's _The Brothers Karamazov_, and I'm reading _The Philokalia_ for the first time. Up next is Milton Friedman's _Free to Choose_... and my wife convinced my to try reading the Harry Potter books, as well.


----------



## CharlieLange

I just finished Atlas Shrugged and finished rereading Starship Troopers. Just started Game of Thrones and will likely read Damned by Palahniuk after that. Oh, also I met Sam Taggart, a local author in Arkansas and I will be reading his WW II novel With A Heavy Heart soon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

drenee said:


> HC, I ordered the first book in the Billy Boyle series. Called my dad and told him to turn his WiFi on so it would download. Thank you for your great recommendation.
> deb


Hi Deb, hope you and your Dad enjoy it! I love 'em. At least one of these have shown up as "buy an ebook for a buck" books on the Kindle Special Offers, if Billy Boyle is a hit, you may want to watch future KSO offers (assuming you have a KSO).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh I get it. . . a Zombie story set in Ancient China? I'd so be steering away from that. . .no objection to the Chinese part but have never met a zombie book or movie that I really enjoyed.


I'm not a special fan of zombie stories or movies, though I don't reject them. But I read "De Bello Lemures" (Ancient Romans vs. Zombies) and it didn't appeal to me. I doubt I'd be trying zombies in ancient China either.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I watched an occasional scratchy old Charlie Chan movie on The Late Show as a teenager, and thought they were okay, but wasn't a fan and haven't seen one since.  But something moved me to check out the novels the movies were drawn from, and I'm enjoying them!

Just finished "The House Without a Key", the first Charlie Chan novel.  It isn't truly a Charlie Chan novel.  The main character is a rather rigid and proper young man from Boston who arrives in 1920s Hawaii just after the murder of the relative he expected to visit.  Charlie Chan is a significant character, but it is mostly a murder mystery with an additional plot of how the straitlaced young man and his Aunt are affected by the lotus-eating temptations of Hawaii.  I liked it well enough that last night I started reading "The Chinese Parrot", the second in the series and the first where Charlie Chan is a central character (though the main viewpoint character still seems to be another person).

Apparently enough people though Chan was the most interesting part of the first novel that the author wrote a series centered around him!  I'm certainly enjoying them, and they get a one-claw salute.


----------



## KindleChickie

Married To Bhutan (great book and under $2)

http://www.amazon.com/Married-to-Bhutan-ebook/dp/B004SAC9N4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1324774608&sr=1-1


----------



## soofy

Finished reading All The Pretty Horses, now taking a jump into something more humourous and biting with Vonnegut's Slaughterhouse 5.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this the other day. The last book in the Lucy Kincaid trilogy...great as usual.


----------



## DYB

sesmith said:


> I am rereading Dostoevsky's _The Brothers Karamazov_, and I'm reading _The Philokalia_ for the first time. Up next is Milton Friedman's _Free to Choose_... and my wife convinced my to try reading the Harry Potter books, as well.


Ahhh, "Harry Potter!" Just remember that the first 2 books are really kids' books. With the 3rd the series takes a turn stylistically and story-wise into more adult territory. And gets darker and more grown-up with each installment.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Started this last night between Masses. . . .


----------



## Cardinal

In the last three weeks:

I read the first four Percy Jackson and the Olympians.

The library called and said Explosive Eighteen by Janet Evanovich was ready for me to pick up.  Returning it I saw, checked out and read:  Devil's Food Cake Murder by Joanne Fluke and Pampered to Death by Laura Levine.

Read Moneyball: The Art of Winning an Unfair Game by Michael Lewis.

Now starting The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) by Rick Riordan.


----------



## Addie

After watching the latest Sherlock Holmes movie, I felt compelled to read the series. I've finished _A Study in Scarlet_ and _The Sign of Four_.
I've also finished _Back to Work: Why We Need Smart Government for a Strong Economy_.
I'll go back to Sherlock Holmes and start _A Scandal in Bohemia_ from _The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_.
And I think I'll also start _The Story of the Trapp Family Singers_. I adored _The Sound of Music_ when I was younger, so I'm pretty excited to read the book that inspired it.


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Reamde" by Neal Stephenson.


----------



## mistyd107

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, please do tell us. It's been on my TBR for months.
> 
> Just finished Silent Night by Donna Ball, a great Christmas cozy. Now reading The Christmas Dog, which is better than I expected.
> 
> N


Will be glad to let you Know about Mill River. With the holidays and a nasty cold/sinus thing I am getting a later start on it that I wanted but read a couple pgs tonight and it has my attention already...hoping to really delve into it tomorrow


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Currently reading On the Island, by Tracey Garvis-Graves:



Sparse prose, but a page-turning read with some underlying tensions that build throughout.


----------



## acellis

I'm re-reading _*I Am Legend*_, by Richard Matheson. This is probably the fifth time I've read it in my life.

A fantastic read.

Link to the eBook version is:
http://www.amazon.com/Am-Legend-Richard-Matheson-ebook/dp/B00514HDNW/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished Talli Rolland's "Build a Man" (impressive Chick-lit) and started Susan Hill's "The Woman in Black." 
My son had to read this for school and it sparked a memory that I read the book ages ago and really enjoyed it. Thought i'd give it a second read.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Finished Wither, which was pretty good, and started Glory in Death (#2 in the series) by JD Robb.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Lindsey Buroker's The Emperor's Edge, the first novel in that series.



I'm reading that in between my obsession  of reading the Retrieval Artist novels by Kristine Kathryn Rusch.


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished the Woman in Black, now about 25 % into "There Your Heart Will Also Be" by Felicia Rogers.


----------



## Lisa_Follett

I am currently reading Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley:

http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Sea-ebook/dp/B004DCB32K/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1325112433&sr=1-1

This book came highly recommended by a friend. So far, so good.

EDITED to ASK: How did everyone get a picture to pop up instead of a link?


----------



## drenee

Winter Sea is one of the best books I read this year.  

When you use the link maker it gives you options of a link or a picture.  The picture link is down the right hand side of the page near the middle of the page.  
I hope that's what you're asking.
deb


----------



## teashopgirl

I just finished "The Vision" by Jen Nadol. It had a good premise (a modern teen is descended from one of the Fates of Greek mythology and has to figure out what to do when she sees people marked for death), but I found myself setting it down a lot and not really itching to finish it.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm about halfway through Game of Thrones and still waiting for my favorite characters to die. I've been warned they will eventually, so I'm trying not to get too attached to anybody. The reviews also mentioned a disturbing amount of violence but guess I either haven't gotten to that point yet or I'm not easily disturbed.


----------



## Guest

You guys sold a bunch of books on this thread!  LOL


----------



## JMJeffries

Lisa_Follett said:


> EDITED to ASK: How did everyone get a picture to pop up instead of a link?


Are you asking how to insert an image in your reply in order to show the cover for the book you're reading? The way I do it: Go to Amazon.com to the book you want to showcase and right click on the image of the book and a window will pop up. Scroll down to view image info and click on that, another window will open with the URL for the image. Copy that, click on the image button next to the Between the Insert Flash button and URL link (on your reply window) and past ethe image between the tags







. I hope this helps. If someone has a easier way to insert a book cover in a reply to a post, I don't know it.


----------



## DYB

JMJeffries said:


> Are you asking how to insert an image in your reply in order to show the cover for the book you're reading? The way I do it: Go to Amazon.com to the book you want to showcase and right click on the image of the book and a window will pop up. Scroll down to view image info and click on that, another window will open with the URL for the image. Copy that, click on the image button next to the Between the Insert Flash button and URL link (on your reply window) and past ethe image between the tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope this helps. If someone has a easier way to insert a book cover in a reply to a post, I don't know it.


Here on KindleBoards scroll to the top of the page. On the left-hand side on top you will see a link that says "link-maker." Click on that. There you can type in the title of the book you wish to create a link to, choose it and that will create a photo link (also a text link if you want.)


----------



## DYB

Dara England said:


> I'm about halfway through Game of Thrones and still waiting for my favorite characters to die. I've been warned they will eventually, so I'm trying not to get too attached to anybody. The reviews also mentioned a disturbing amount of violence but guess I either haven't gotten to that point yet or I'm not easily disturbed.


Yep, I was doing the same thing. Trying not to get attached, but it's impossible! I am terrified of the event which has the initials R.W. in one of the later books...


----------



## tinytoy

DYB said:


> Yep, I was doing the same thing. Trying not to get attached, but it's impossible! I am terrified of the event which has the initials R.W. in one of the later books...


Be afraid. Be very afraid. 

I am jealous of those of you reading AGOT for the first time.


----------



## robertk328

drenee said:


> Winter Sea is one of the best books I read this year.


I've been looking for something to read and that one is on my Kindle. I'll give it a try


----------



## David Swinson

I'm currently reading The color of Night, by Madison Smartt Bell.


----------



## robertk328

Just started "The Giver", by Lois Lowry - a recent Kindle daily deal.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Recently finished The Fault In Our Stars by John Green. Recently started The Girl of Fire and Thorns by Rae Carson.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

enjoying very much so far. . .


----------



## mlewis78

This is the 2011 thread. For the current 2012 So What Are You Reading:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97750.150.html


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

mlewis78 said:


> This is the 2011 thread. For the current 2012 So What Are You Reading:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97750.150.html


LOL whoops, thanks! I barely pay attention to thread names, so I just replied without thinking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've locked it now.   See the link above for the 2012 thread.


----------

